# Le niou tradada des users de l'aurore !!!



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

[...]


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Janvier 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas posté dans l'autre.
Bonne journée tout le monde, plus particulièrement à roberto qui nous a préparé un beau tradada tout neuf 

[Edit] Et merde, je viens de voir que l'expression tradada tout neuf est déjà utilisée et copyrightée par le susdit Roberto dès le début du thread :rose:


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Janvier 2005)

Salut Vinc'   

Bonne journée aussi


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous .

La sirène attend sur l'autre tradada !


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2005)

Re-bonjour !  :love:


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2005)

*chef Oui Chef !!!* :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêtez de zoner en parallèle sur l'autre tradada !*



Comme quoi les parallèles peuvent se rencontrer.

Ou comment faire de la géométrie non-euclidienne en traînant sur le bar de MacGé. Qui osera dire après ça que poster au bar, ce n'est pas sérieux.


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Dis, Roberto, c'est quoi ton café ????    
Tes collègues ont appelé les hommes en blouse blanche ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

ça va les mange figues ?


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2005)

Rhouuuuu ! 

 Mais c'est tout beau tout neuf par ici !!!! :love:

 Puisque c'est là pour ça : _*Bonne Journée !!!*_ 

_Et puis en plus, l'aut', l'ancien, le vieux, ben y déconne sacrément... Alzeihmer a du faire un tour par là... Il retrouve même plus sa dernière page..._


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Wééééééé !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il me semble que tu as un truc qui cloche ce matin tu vois tout en double... 


 tout le Monde... :love: that's all for today...  

À moins d'événements exceptionnels ....  ce dont je doute fort, vu la bande Babaos occupés à faire une Révolution de NAins...    dans une autre salle du Bar...


----------



## molgow (7 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je déclare officiellement que ce tradada le seul qui vaille désormais pour dire bonjour*


  Bravo Roberto ! 
  Bel esprit de révolte ! Je te félicite ! 

  Et au passage, bonjour et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'autre sujet n'est qu'une pâle copie issue de vbulletin© !
> :rateau:



Je l'ai fermé.


----------



## dool (7 Janvier 2005)

Je la trouve bizarre l'ambiance ex-chaleureuse de vos contrées ces derniers temps...mais je me permet de passer dans ce havre de paix quelques minutes pour vous la souhaiter bien bonne, cette journee grise où l'on ne voit pas la limite Lac-Ciel (les Suisses ont disparus de ma vue ce matin  )!
En avant petite troupe, la journée n'en est qu'à son début  :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

'tain comment qu'il tire pas trop toute la couverture à lui le Rob' !!
 Tout ce succès ça lui est monté à la tête


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2005)

ça va les poulettes?


----------



## KARL40 (7 Janvier 2005)

Mais vous vous levez tous aux aurores !!  


Bonne journée everybody !! :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Aïe, je viens juste de me faire claquer la porte de l'ancien fil des users de l'aurore sur les doigts par Foguenne qui a fermé pendant que je postais, le monstre   

Du coup, je colle ça ici et je vais chercher de l'urgo, du synthol, un armagnac et deux croissants.  




			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et un bonjour spécial à TheBig...



Absolument : le malheureux serait-il en train d'envoyer Kernic et Panel creuser des galeries dans les tréfonds de son bunker hautement sécurisé afin de retrouver enfin  une liaison vers les forums, tripatouille-t-il les IP de toute sa multinationale afin d'en faire une annexe du bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, je viens juste de me faire claquer la porte de l'ancien fil des users de l'aurore sur les doigts par Foguenne qui a fermé pendant que je postais, le monstre



condoléances, Luc   

ça m'a permis de donner ma première boule rouge...


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> condoléances, Luc
> 
> ça m'a permis de donner ma première boule rouge...



Avec le bonnet de Paulo, ça ira comme un gant.

Comment ça, je dis des conneries, je sais pas m'habiller


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> condoléances, Luc
> 
> ça m'a permis de donner ma première boule rouge...



Tu n'es pas très malin sur ce coup là.

tu écris avec ta boule rouge: "ma première rouge !!!!! il aurait été correct de demander l'avis de TheBig: c'est la moindre des corrections."

Tu es certain que je ne l'ai pas fait ????   

Le thread de the Big était comme cette fois-ci le remplacement d'un thread existant devenu trop lourd et donc long à charger, surtout pour les petites connections. 




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roberto a décidé ce matin, avec raison , (mais ce n'est pas moi) de créer un nouveau fil pour éviter cet inconvénient. Ce n'est donc pas une fermeture "sanction" simplement le remplacement d'un thread. 
Il faut vraiment être très .... pour ne pas le comprendre. 
D'un côté, c'est très rassurant, si tu n'as que ça comme tracas, c'est que ça va...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

rien de nouveau sous le soleil...


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> rien de nouveau sous le soleil...



Vanité des vanités, etc.

Mais faut pas oublier le petit passage si souvent laissé sous silence, l'ecclesiaste, il avait le sens des réalités   

"Il vaut mieux coucher à deux qu'à un seul parce qu'à deux on se réchauffe"


----------



## virjinialun (7 Janvier 2005)

sympa comme genre de topic...... alors bonne journée a tous les new potes de l'autre bout de ce monde!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Sympa, mais trop tard...

Alors tombe le futal.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas très malin sur ce coup là.
> 
> tu écris avec ta boule rouge: "ma première rouge !!!!! il aurait été correct de demander l'avis de TheBig: c'est la moindre des corrections."
> 
> ...



la moindre des corrections consiste, dans ce cas, à citer en début de nouveau thread "l'inventeur" de l'idée d'origine...

et d'indiquer les raisons de la man½uvre ne retire rien au modo qui est aux manettes...

si ce n'est d'éviter de penser qu'il ne s'agit que du "plagiat" d'un fil à succès...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Piqué au vif...

J'adore !!!

Jamais decevant lui.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Piqué au vif...
> 
> J'adore !!!
> 
> Jamais decevant lui.



tu sais bien que je t'aime :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon apparemment l'omniprésence de sonny ce matin serait génératrice d'agressivité sur le forum ?? :rateau:   

Allez, tourné générale de café.. ha ben non, c'est l'heure de l'apéro... TAVERNIER !?...

C'est vendredi, on se détend et on respire...


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est vendredi, on se détend et on respire...



En plus, ici, il fait un temps superbe.


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ici, il fait un temps superbe.




 LucG

:style: oui et c'est magique... cette douceur, ce bleu du ciel... enfin tout quoi...  :rose:


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style: oui et c'est magique... cette douceur, ce bleu du ciel... enfin tout quoi...  :rose:




je viens de regarder par la fenêtre pour vérifier  je ne peux même pas dire si ce sont les nuages qui se reflètent sur la Sein ou l'inverse. 


tout plein d'amour à tous

[edit]
et en plus l'action baisse Last Rate: 135.30EUR :rateau:
[/edit]


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder par la fenêtre pour vérifier  je ne peux même pas dire si ce sont les nuages qui se reflètent sur *la Sein* ou l'inverse.



On dit pas "le sein" ???  

   

Sinon, c'est quoi ton boulot ? parce que ça a l'air très "visuel"


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> enfin tout quoi...  :rose:



Exactement


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ...si ce n'est d'éviter de penser qu'il ne s'agit que du "plagiat" d'un fil à succès...



   

C'est énorme!!!
Tu vas bien, tu es sur ?     
Mais tu as raison, je crois que nous devons intenter un procès à Roberto pour ce plagiat honteux. 

Vilain, vilain Roberto. Tu seras privé de désert.   

Par contre Lémy, je te promet un coup de boule rouge à chaque fois que je le pourrais et ce jusqu'à la fin de ce système disco.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Hi,hi... qu'est ce qu'on rigole !!!

Vous voyez que l'agressivité n'est pas liée à ma présence, mais bien à celle de lemmy...


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas "le sein" ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, c'est quoi ton boulot ? parce que ça a l'air très "visuel"




j'adore lapsuser de manière révélatrice

_sinon dans la vie j'ai l'impression d'être un outil de communication_


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2005)

_fais gaffe lemmy, tu va finir par retrouver ton précédent pseudo _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore lapsuser de manière révélatrice


T'as raison, d'autant qu'on ne lapsuse que si l'on s'en sert !  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _sinon dans la vie j'ai l'impression d'être un outil de communication_


Avec ou s'enfile ?    :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Toi tu vas me faire le plaisir de tomber le futal, et vite encore !!!

Comment as tu pu oser faire une chose pareille c'est méprisable !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Qui t'as dit que j'aimais la figue ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Par contre Lémy, je te promet un coup de boule rouge à chaque fois que je le pourrais et ce jusqu'à la fin de ce système disco.


Ah merde, moi qui viens de le bouler rouge en rigolant parce que je n'avais pas encore lu jusqu'ici.  Manifestement les choses sont prises au sérieux dans ce fil.    Si Roberto avait su, il se serait contenté de boire un thé avec Léon en attendant que la page se charge.   

La météo tarnaise est bouchée à l'heure qu'il est. 

Bonne fin de journée. 

À+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, moi qui viens de le bouler rouge en rigolant parce que je n'avais pas encore lu jusqu'ici.  Manifestement les choses sont prises au sérieux dans ce fil.    Si Roberto avait su, il se serait contenté de boire un thé avec Léon en attendant que la page se charge.
> 
> La météo tarnaise est bouchée à l'heure qu'il est.
> 
> ...



Un smileys  et des doigts croisés relativisent la portée de ma promesse.
Il en aura au moins un, dès que je pourrais. 

Non, mais.


----------



## Marc-André (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour a tous...

Ma tâche de la journée  :hein:  :love: 







  


Marc-André


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

coucou      

j'ai loupé les corissanr ce matin
je vous propose ceux-ci pour combler le petit creux de la soirée


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> j'ai loupé les corissanr ce matin
> je vous propose ceux-ci pour combler le petit creux de la soirée



J'ai failli attendre !!! :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> j'ai loupé les corissanr ce matin
> je vous propose ceux-ci pour combler le petit creux de la soirée




narf :love:


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli attendre !!! :love:



Et c'est bebert, le roi des délais qui dit ça, on croit rêver !


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est jusque quelle heure, ici ?


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour ! :love:

(Enfin ! J'ai réussi à poster dans la bonne tranche horaire...)


----------



## Lio70 (8 Janvier 2005)

Bon week-end! :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour. Ma nuit de travail est loin d'être terminée. :sleep: C'est ça quand on glande toute la semaine.  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je rentre de ma nuit de boulot à l'hosto, je vais me coucher.   
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## purestyle (9 Janvier 2005)

je suis de bonne bonne bonne bonne humeur ce matin, y'a des matins comme ça


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

vais devoir réveiller le Ti MAckie... dans les bras de ...   pour filer retrouver une bande de fous dans les calanques de MArseille.

ps: nous avons passé une excellente soirée.  MAckie est un grand garçon sensas...  

Son * Altesse  la truffe au vent* peut en être fier...


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Vous z'avez Carchan©, au moins, en Belgique ??_
> :rateau:


Ces saloperies de Carchan sont partout, même au bout du monde.
Evitons soigneusement ces terrains où l'on devient, volontairement, des esclaves.

Bonne journée.
Bonne journée.
Bonne journée.


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2005)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!!*        


ce matin pas de croissants mais un tres delicieux panettone !!!  








qui fait le café ?   



bonne dimanche a tous !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ce matin pas de croissants mais un tres delicieux panettone !!!
> ...



Et voilà, fait du bien à bertrand, il te le rend en caguant...

J'ai été gentil avec toi, et tu continues avec tes niaiseries à la con...

Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ce matin pas de croissants mais un tres delicieux panettone !!!
> ...



C'est sympa mais un peu tard : j'ai déjà mangé ma fougasse de Saint-Urcize   
(et bu le café   ).

Un soleil nickel, un ciel bleu assorti. En plus, ça sent la virée au carnaval de Limoux cette après-midi.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Et ça sent quoi la "virée au carnaval de limoux" ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, fait du bien à bertrand, il te le rend en caguant...
> 
> J'ai été gentil avec toi, et tu continues avec tes niaiseries à la con...
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi ?




tu aimes pas le panettone ? 
pourtant je croyais te faire plaisir  

bah tu sais quand on est niais on l'est pour la vie
un peu comme pour le noubies


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Allez va...

Tombe quand même le futal, j'vais voir c'qu'j'peux faire...


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_
_
  Petite pensée aux marseillais du jour ! _


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _
> Petite pensée aux marseillais du jour ! _


 
 J'sais pas pourquoi mais je le prends mal :rateau:


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas pourquoi mais je le prends mal :rateau:


 
 Rhooo ! mais t'as déjà un grand bonjour vert pomme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

*DEBOUT LA DEDANS ! ! ! *​


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

blue monday  :casse:


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  :love:  

Et bon courage Roberto


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine  :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Moi, je termine ma semaine de boulot, en partie de nuit. Au dodo. 
Plus qu'une fois dormir et c'est Noël (MacWorld)


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2005)

Salut les vieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Allez bonne journée


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

à vous tous, salutations réveillées et plutôt bien léchées ; pourtant on est lundi  bonne semaine et :love: à toutes et tous


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2005)

Salut les damnés de la terre, c'est bien lundi !


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

Si la paupière gauche veut bien... làààààà voila, j'ai les deux yeux ouverts... :mouais: 
Je sais pas si ça va durer longtemps  :sleep: 
Alors j'en profite pour vous souhaiter une bonne journée


----------



## toph (10 Janvier 2005)

salut à tous, y'a bien longtemps que jesuis passé par ici.
bonne journée à tous et bonne nuit foguenne!


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

Hier un grand ciel bleu hier pour accompagner notre virée dans les calanques... un régal...
des petits coups de bonne mine... le grand air... le vent iodé de la mer... des bons copains... :love:de bonnes rigolade...  tout pour faire un monde... :love:

Ma petite Lou va bien, pleine de courage...  merci à tous de m'avoir demandé des news...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous  , grand ciel bleu ici aussi...., mais comme d'habitude, ça va pas durer et c'est de toutes façons pendant le boulot


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2005)

Comme souvent quand je commence à 13h, c'est là qu'il fait beau  Tant pis, on fera avec  Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

Bah tu as 2h30 de soleil qui t'attend !!! 

 Et puis une semaine qui commence par du soleil s'annonce plutôt bien, non ? :love:

_Le lundi au soleil...   :rose: 

  
_


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

Et puis au fait : Bonne semaine !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu as 2h30 de soleil qui t'attend !!!
> 
> Et puis une semaine qui commence par du soleil s'annonce plutôt bien, non ? :love:
> 
> ...



il va peut-être faire beau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Absolument : le malheureux serait-il en train d'envoyer Kernic et Panel creuser des galeries dans les tréfonds de son bunker hautement sécurisé afin de retrouver enfin  une liaison vers les forums, tripatouille-t-il les IP de toute sa multinationale afin d'en faire une annexe du bar ?


Arffffff !!!! solution trouvée et mise en application ce jour !!!!!!! :love:  :love:   
Pour ceux qui seraient éventuellement concernés à l'avenir, voici le "process" :
Etant donné que seules des applis certifiées peuvent être utilisées sur la plate-forme de l'entreprise, il convient donc de convaincre les responsables du site que vous avez besoin (notamment pour développer !) de certaines applis "exotiques" dont la certification prendrait au minimum quelques mois et beaucoup de ressources...
A partir du moment ou ils sont convaincus de ce qui précède, les re-convaincre que la solution idéale en termes de coûts et de sécurité réside en la création d'un VPN à l'extérieur de leur LAN sur lequel viendraient se greffer quelques machines "non-compatibles" simplement connectées sur une ligne ADSL standard, un firewall indépendant (géré par nous ... hihi !!!) et  un anti-virus avec maj centrale et automatique...
Et protch !!!! voilà le travail !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
A bientôt ! hihi !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!! solution trouvée et mise en application ce jour !!!!!!! :love:  :love:
> Pour ceux qui seraient éventuellement concernés à l'avenir, voici le "process" :
> Etant donné que seules des applis certifiées peuvent être utilisées sur la plate-forme de l'entreprise, il convient donc de convaincre les responsables du site que vous avez besoin (notamment pour développer !) de certaines applis "exotiques" dont la certification prendrait au minimum quelques mois et beaucoup de ressources...
> A partir du moment ou ils sont convaincus de ce qui précède, les re-convaincre que la solution idéale en termes de coûts et de sécurité réside en la création d'un VPN à l'extérieur de leur LAN sur lequel viendraient se greffer quelques machines "non-compatibles" simplement connectées sur une ligne ADSL standard, un firewall indépendant (géré par nous ... hihi !!!) et  un anti-virus avec maj centrale et automatique...
> ...




 Te voilà de retour... :love: tu nous manquais... :love: c'est géant...


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

(peut pas te bouler  ) à bientôt et la bienvenue à nouveau (je reste pas longtemps y'a sonny qui fait la queue pour te saluer et le savoir derrière moi ne me rassure pas :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!

 The Big, tu es mon rayon de soleil de ce matin chagrin. 

 Kikou Macelene (la machine a veut pas depuis 3 semaines  ....mais j'ai toujours une pensée pour toi )

 Roberto. Comment fais-tu pour être en forme (de ce que tu veux) malgré que ça va pas fort ?

_Un vrai Barbapapa ce mec _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour a tous*    

aujourd'hui sa va pas, 
je me sent a plat a la limite tomber dans les pommes



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!! solution trouvée et mise en application ce jour !!!!!!! :love:  :love:
> ..........


te fache pas, je comprend rien  , je reponds peut etre quand sa ira mieux    :love: 

en tout cas je vous souhaite une 
*tres tres tres bonne journée* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...


Et ils ont gobé ça ?  
   Eh beh...
 


   Bienrevenue parmis nous


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Ah, si j'avais un marteau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ils ont gobé ça ?


   ... j'ai rien eu à leur faire gober ... c'était la stricte vérité !!!  
La seule chose que j'ai "un peu" passé sous silence, c'est que les activités qui nécessitaient ces applis spécifiques ne représentent même pas un pour cent de nos activités normales... tout au plus une ou deux heures par mois... et encore !!!   :rose:  :rose: 
Qu'est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour avoir une fenêtre qui donne sur l'extérieur !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... acier trempé recouvert téflon anodisé trois couches en résine galvanisé d'aluminium thermo-armé !
> Et vernis avec ça !
> ...


ça passe au lave vaisselle ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!! solution trouvée et mise en application ce jour !!!!!!! :love:  :love:
> Pour ceux qui seraient éventuellement concernés à l'avenir, voici le "process" :
> ...
> Et protch !!!! voilà le travail !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> A bientôt ! hihi !!!



Finalement c'est une belle journée aujourd'hui...
Thebig    :love:


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

Déjà ?, mais on a pas encore fermé le thread de la nuit


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *N'oubliez pas : la vie est sacrément BELLE !*


Et ta soeur ?


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *N'oubliez pas : la vie est sacrément BELLE !*
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 
 T'as le numéro direct de Monsieur Coué stp ? Ou son mail ? Jamais joignable quand il faut ce type...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

re salut les vieux, bonne journée à vous et bonne otite à reoberto


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
promis un jour je mettrai tout plein de couleurs comme lumai et Roberto

bon ben "la vie est belle" puisqu'il le faut


 et bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## dool (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est l'heure ?????

Bonne journée alors !

(perso je la sens pas terrible vu la compote qui se traine dans ma boite cranienne)

bizzzz


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!! solution trouvée et mise en application ce jour !!!!!!! :love:  :love:
> Pour ceux qui seraient éventuellement concernés à l'avenir, voici le "process" :
> Etant donné que seules des applis certifiées peuvent être utilisées sur la plate-forme de l'entreprise, il convient donc de convaincre les responsables du site que vous avez besoin (notamment pour développer !) de certaines applis "exotiques" dont la certification prendrait au minimum quelques mois et beaucoup de ressources...
> A partir du moment ou ils sont convaincus de ce qui précède, les re-convaincre que la solution idéale en termes de coûts et de sécurité réside en la création d'un VPN à l'extérieur de leur LAN sur lequel viendraient se greffer quelques machines "non-compatibles" simplement connectées sur une ligne ADSL standard, un firewall indépendant (géré par nous ... hihi !!!) et  un anti-virus avec maj centrale et automatique...
> ...



Salut et bravo TheBig et mercie de montrer encore une fois que l'intelligence peut l'emporter sur le naturel (celui qui revient au galop)  



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure ?????
> 
> Bonne journée alors !
> 
> (perso je la sens pas terrible vu la compote qui se traine dans ma boite cranienne)



Tu aurais du mettre sur tes tartines   

Bonjour à tout le monde, aux petits virus à l'assaut de Roberto aussi


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour ! Ça usine® ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben "la vie est belle" puisqu'il le faut
> et bonne journée



Comme un besoin viscérale de m'arrêter au bord de la route dans cette course effrénée de la Vie...
comme un besoin de prendre un verre. Ralentir le temps. Flash back. 
J'aime, jamais, les mois d'hiver.

 le ciel est quand même bleu...


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Je m'arrête un peu trop souvent ce matin : deux sodas sans sucre et un café (sans sucre également, on n'est pas des sauvages tout de même).

pfiou qu'elle paraît longue cette journée


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour tous ceux pour lesquels cette journée s'annonce longue, j'espère qu'elle sera aussi la meilleure possible !

_*Bonne Journée !!!*_


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto, t'es à l'armée c'est ça ?

 Allez bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben *la serpillère c'est moi :* enfin précisément une judicieuse allégorie de l'état dans lequel je me trouve...


   ... et à côté de la serpillière (chez nous on appelle ça vulgairement un torchon !), y'a une grosse éponge synthétique toute molle qui flotte lamentablement au-dessus l'un liquide noirâtre et visqueux signe que le nettoyage a été fait "à fond" ...
Ben, la grosse éponge toute mollasse ... c'est moi ...   
Purée, c'est dur la vie ..... :rateau: 
Mais passez une bonne journée quand même, les autres !!!!   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

A vrai dire, et en jetant un coup d'oeil rapproché sur cette éponge molle et gorgée, je viens de m'apercevoir que c'était une éponge de marque "Pilate" ...  
... conséquence : je m'en lave les mains et je débute quand même la journée dans la bonne humeur ... :love:  :love: 
ps pour Roberto : serpillière et éponge ... même combat !!!   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2005)

Bande de mous du bulbe, je vais t'r'dresser tout ça moi !!!!

AU BOULOT !!!


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez : _un petit coup de produit anti-calvaire et hop, *tout brille !*_
> :rateau:
> :hein:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Moi j'utilise Lacroix.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez : _un petit coup de produit anti-calvaire et hop, *tout brille !*_


    
Faut que ça brille !!! Ce soir j'ai un happening réunissant les plus éminents membres du Golgotha de notre région .... :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faut que ça brille !!! Ce soir j'ai un happening réunissant les plus éminents membres du Golgotha de notre région .... :rateau:


...et j'ai un seul poisson, une seule miche de pain et un litron de rouge pour 600 personnes !!!
  ... ils vont me faire une Cène, ça j'en suis certain !!!!  
 :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et j'ai un seul poisson, une seule miche de pain et un litron de rouge pour 600 personnes !!!
> ... ils vont me faire une Cène, ça j'en suis certain !!!!
> :love:


 Passionnant !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Y'a bien la solution du coq ... un bon coq au vin, ça peut être très bien, mais y'a déjà 12 gars qui lui courent après pour l'empêcher de chanter une 3ième fois ...


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> :affraid:
> Houlà tu vas me faire le plaisir de *relaver cette nappe*, elle est pas clean du tout, _y reste des tâches !_


Ah ça, il a pas frotté à la Suaire de son front.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Petite info routière en passant :
Faites gaffe en passant près de la Gare Saint-Lazare ... y'a un gars qui roule à tombeau ouvert  dans le quartier !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite info routière en passant :
> Faites gaffe en passant près de la Gare Saint-Lazare ... y'a un gars qui roule à tombeau ouvert  dans le quartier !!!!   :love:  :love:



Je savais pas que le professeur Choron s'appelait Lazare  

Et pour TheBig et Roberto (enfin, de mon temps, on disait qu'il fallait pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes, alors les torchons et les serpillières    ), ne vous inquiétez pas, Marie-Macelene va vous retaper, d'ici 3 jours, vous vous sentirez ressuciter


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que le professeur Choron s'appelait Lazare


Moi je ne savais pas que c'était un saint. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

... M'gnaaarffff... Grat grat grat... Je boufferais bien du catho, moi, ce matin... trempé dans le café


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... M'gnaaarffff... Grat grat grat... Je boufferais bien du catho, moi, ce matin... trempé dans le café


 Je proteste !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je proteste !



A genoux devant le fils de la bête ; grenouille de bénitier confite!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne savais pas que c'était un saint. :love:


Excuse-moi, j'aurais du dire "la Gare Nichon-Lazare" ...!!!    :love:


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

*C'est bientôt fini ce bordel ?*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

M'ouais... Si toi t'es Dieu et nouveau membre, en plus ; moi je suis blonde hypermammaire et j'adore me faire tripoter...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est pas de tout ça mais je suis en panne avec ma bagnole !!!!!!    
Y'a quelqu'un qui pourrait me prêter des vêtements ça sert d'auto ?????
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

... et moi je génuflexe !!!!! :rateau: 
ps pour Roberto : fais gaffe quand tu t'inclines, sonny est dans les parages !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'incline !



Mais puisque je vous dis que c'est pas le vrai Dieu... c'est au moins Poildep ; ou Sonnyboy.... C'est comme Casimir : y'a quelqu'un dedans...


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et pour TheBig et Roberto (enfin, de mon temps, on disait qu'il fallait pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes, alors les torchons et les serpillières    ), ne vous inquiétez pas, Marie-Macelene va vous retaper, d'ici 3 jours, vous vous sentirez ressuciter



 

   y'a que ça de vrai 

LE rire....  :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme Casimir : y'a quelqu'un dedans...


   On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelqu'un qui pourrait me prêter des vêtements ça sert d'auto ?????
> :love:  :love:  :love:



pourquoi t'es encore à poil mon Thebigounet...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi t'es encore à poil mon Thebigounet...?


Toutes ces bondieuseries m'ont donné envie de lustrer mon goupillon !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Toutes ces bondieuseries m'ont donné envie de lustrer mon goupillon !!!



... Heu... C'est la même chose que "se polir le chinois"? ...


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

Bande de pôlissons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bande de pôlissons...



Coquine ; va!


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bande de pôlissons...


 
 Parles plus fort... 


 Ah, au fait, Bonjour !!


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Toutes ces bondieuseries m'ont donné envie de lustrer mon goupillon !!!



Je sais bien qu'on n'est plus des enfants de choeur mais quand même !   
On va avoir droit à la sainte inquisition des modos, la mise au tombeau des hères étiques, enfin la routine, quoi.


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Parles plus fort...
> 
> 
> Ah, au fait, Bonjour !!



  

Oui, Bonjour MAdonna...  :love: enfin une copine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On va avoir droit à la sainte inquisition des modos



... Avec leurs fouets et leurs robes de burne?


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Ce matin je pionce debout (mais pas pilate).
 :sleep:
Vais pas faire long feu au boulot...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

mouarfffff voilà une journée qui commence pas mal...  

(ça fait du bien de vous lire aprés la visite du "technicien" de cette entreprise nationale d'electroménager dont je tairais volontiérement le nom (celle dont les voitures trés laides sont peintes en bleu, jaune avec un énorme logo rouge et blanc... oui, celles qui sourient et font les malines dans les spots de pub qui annoncent la météo...), bref, je viens d'avoir une magistrale démo d'incompétence totale doublée d'une mauvaise foi absolue...    :mouais:   )

Bonne journée tout le monde  

Bon, un ptit café pour me calmer moi... vite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un ptit café pour me calmer moi... vite...



... Ouais ; un double espresso, et tu sucres au Fringanor... Ah, non. Ca existe plus, ça... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> mouarfffff voilà une journée qui commence pas mal...
> 
> Bonne journée tout le monde
> 
> Bon, un ptit café pour me calmer moi... vite...



 bonjour LCCM 

tu avais enlevé ton masque...??  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bonjour LCCM
> 
> tu avais enlevé ton masque...??  :rose:



Bonjour macelene   
Tu parles, un appareil qui n'a pas 15 jours !!!     :mouais: (la panne de dimanche...   )

Pour le masque, oui, pour lui mettre dans la g.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour macelene
> Pour le masque, oui, pour lui mettre dans la g.....



Prend le masque de fer, alors... c'est considérablement plus contondant


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!! *_

 ça tourne mystique ce matin 

 Sinon pour les torchons, serpillières et autres corps spongieux, un p'tit tour dans la machine à laver de LCcM, et Hop ! vous en sortirez _tout propre tout beau tout parfumé_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas de tout ça mais je suis en panne avec ma bagnole !!!!!!


 
    Toi aussi ?????   


    :hein: ... bizarre, tout ça confirme le complot! 

    Et moi y'à quelqu'un qui pourrait me prêter/donner* une voiture (plutôt récente  )

_*suivant votre générosité !


  OUps j'oubliais ...


_BooOOOOOnjouuUUUr !*    *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour !!!! *_
> 
> ça tourne mystique ce matin
> 
> Sinon pour les torchons, serpillières et autres corps spongieux, un p'tit tour dans la machine à laver de LCcM, et Hop ! vous en sortirez _tout propre tout beau tout parfumé_.



t'as raison, je vais te passer tout ça au javel Lacroix moi...


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

Je la surveille, la diablotine, avec sa signature irrévérencieuse ! :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.
Journée post-keynote, je me calme, non je n'ai pas besoin de toutes les nouveautés présentées. Oui, je résisterais à l'appel d'Apple.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je la surveille, la diablotine, avec sa signature irrévérencieuse ! :mouais:



Je lui donne l'asile politique quand elle veut. Ici on craint dégun... Même pas Dieu! Riscosa!!!!   :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

coudboul du matin réveille le pélerin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je la surveille, la diablotine, avec sa signature irrévérencieuse ! :mouais:


 
  Ah parce que tu crois pouvoir me surveiller :mouais: eh oh ch'uis diablotine moi  ! 

  Au fait on ne nous a pas présentés ... à qui ai-je l'honneur ? :mouais: tes posts ne sentent pas le nioub ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je lui donne l'asile politique quand elle veut. Ici on craint dégun... Même pas Dieu! Riscosa!!!!   :love:


 
  Ah moi j'veux bien m'exhiler en corse ... :love: ... (avec ma petite famille  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tes posts ne sentent pas le nioub ! :hein:



... Tu m'étonnes, Desdémone


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Arf ! Salut Roberto !!!!   
...moi, je me sens encore un peu spongieux, mais ça va mieux quand même !!! :rateau: 
Passe une excellente journée de gribouillage et de détourage à façon....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2005)

les gars.
Tiens je suis pas le premier!

Bon courage et bonne journée! :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

Quelle préparation de post Roberto, impressionnant ! 
Bonne journée à tous, ainsi qu'a Kernic et Panel que j'ai pas vu depuis longtemps, mais c'est peut-être moi qui ne suis pas assez.


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

les matinistes !



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-être moi qui ne suis pas assez.


Tu n'es pas assez ?   
Tu voudrais être plusieurs ?  :mouais: 
Ou être plus intensément ?  :hein: 

_Quoi ? J'ai mal compris ? MOI ?? Nooooooooon _  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, les déjà au boulot, les encore chez Morphée et ceux qui ne savent pas encore trop où ils sont.


----------



## toph (13 Janvier 2005)

bonne journée à tous, les enfants sont à l'école (dernière tâche de la nuit), je vais enfin aller me coucher .


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si je rêve... mais quel matin... un Ciel de Rêve... bonne journée à tous... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Ici aussi, le ciel est magnifique ce matin, ça nous change.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit, les déjà au boulot, les encore chez Morphée et ceux qui ne savent pas encore trop où ils sont.


Tu peux faire un package avec tout à la fois ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour amis d'ici

Je suis de bonne humeur ce matin, et j'ai même un peu de courage pour finir mes corvées administratives... incroyable non ?    

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée   

(Roberto    :love: )


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Ici aussi il y a un grand ciel bleu et le soleil qui va avec ! :love:

_*Bonne Journée !!! *_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

Couché tard (2h30) levé tôt (6h, insomniaque  ) mais beau ciel bleu 
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> les matinistes !
> 
> Tu n'es pas assez ?
> Tu voudrais être plusieurs ?  :mouais:
> ...


 Vas te recoucher


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vas te recoucher


 Si seulement :sleep:


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement :sleep:


 
 Faut pas me faire lire des trucs comme ça le matin.

 Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Le travail reprend, il faut bien de temps en temps.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Le travail reprend, il faut bien de temps en temps.



  Bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement :sleep:


 Comme tu dis :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

Courage, matutinaux de tout poil, c'est vendredi !


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

Enfin le WE, bonjour à tous.
Bon un petit somme de deux trois heures  et je suis vraiment en WE,
.


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

Roberto ?
Panne de réveil ou fièvre délirante ?  


Grand beau sur la mer.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
 Le week-end arrive à grand pas...


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde... frais mais tellement grand ciel bleu... :love: à Toutes et Tous​
ben c'est vrai... mais où est donc Roberto... au fond de son lit...?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

*boonjour *     


vu que sonny supporte pas la vue des croissant (sa diete oblige   )
voila autre chose 









je vous souhaite une tres belle journée et
un superbe w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

Il faut qu'on te supplie pour que tu nous racontes?


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais donc je vous raconte puisque vous êtes impatientes de savoir !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Mais quel abruuuuti...:mouais: 

ça je te le fais pas dire.  J'espère que tu n'as pas ces pu... d'idées pour tes enfants...  c'est gravissime tu sais... non mais j'en reviens pas encore...  

Vraiment dire que tu peux avoir une infirmière sous la main gratos en plus... 

Merci...  en tous cas je note... tu peux te brosser la prochaine fois...     


et en plus je fis ces conneries au boulot... imagine ma tête....


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Janvier 2005)

Si tu continues à lui parler comme ça..... 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....avoir une infirmière sous la main


 
   Roberto, calme toi, s'il te plaît....





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....gratos en plus...


 
   Et voilà.

   J'l'avais bien dit....

   39,5°

   -

   40°

   -

   40,4°

   Un autre bain à 36° cette fois-ci ?


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

Attention Roberto  y'a des limites au sang chaud !!!!!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça c'est une idée à la con.*


 
 ça c'est bien vrai !!! :hein:


Et beh heureusement que tu avais le petit poisson / thermomètre...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel abruuuuti...:mouais:
> 
> ça je te le fais pas dire.  J'espère que tu n'as pas ces pu... d'idées pour tes enfants...  c'est gravissime tu sais... non mais j'en reviens pas encore...
> 
> ...


J'ai pas de fièvre, je peux v'nir ?


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Va te faire foutre elle ne s'occupe que des urgences !
> 
> :love:  :love:



Non pas que les Urgences...   


Sm je sais faire aussi le bouche à bouche....  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

Non rien


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

j'pense qu'il a voulu dire que... enfin... tu vois quoi !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :_je suis là ce matin, en pleine forme, et je vous souhaite une bonne journée !_


T'as bien de la chance






 :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

De retour d'une nuit au boulot, remplacement pour le w-e.    bon, ça me déculpabilise de mes achats sur AppleStore.  
Ma chef: " tu ne m'as pas dis qu'il y avait plein de nouveauté chez Mac, tu peux donc venir bosser ce w-e de nuit ? "


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah elle est au courant ?
> :rose:
> :love:



Comme on ne parle que de Mac dans le service, elle n'a pas le choix.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme on ne parle que de Mac dans le service, elle n'a pas le choix.



En fait, c'est faux, on ne parle que Mac et de C.. on aime les mots à trois lettre et la poésie.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

Après c'est moment de haute philosophie, je vais me coucher. Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour*    


pret pour un bel w.e. ?   

le soleil vient de se lever et...
pour les retardataires voici leur plateau 








bonne journée a tous et un superbe w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

un pain au chocoolat, c'est possible ?


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

mais le chocolat, y'en aura des miettes de chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais le chocolat, y'en aura des miettes de chocolat ?




t'iquiete  , je vais parsemener la nappe du bon choco pour le capuccino    :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde


  les autres


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

*Bon week-end !!!!*
​


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

Tout gris aujourd'hui ! 
 Mais je reste persuadée que ça va finir par se lever !


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Chez nous c'est le soleil, ça tombe bien y a un événement sportif ce week-end


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous c'est le soleil, ça tombe bien y a un événement sportif ce week-end



le championnat de France de lancer de casquettes


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le championnat de France de lancer de casquettes


 reveil difficile ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reveil difficile ? :rateau:



d'excellente humeur


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous. 

Allez zou, au dodo.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour *    


aujourd'hui sa va etre un dimanche bien banale et tranquille

des amis arrivent bientot
fifille sera sur son msn 
fiston sur zelda et sur le lego

en somme, un dimanche bien penard sans surprise mais bien reposant 


on passe a table? 

alors on va commencer par cela :








bonne journée a tous  et bon repos !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

:hein:
Il faut que je trouve autre chose pour me réveiller le matin que France Info, parce que là vraiment ça commence à bien faire. Il faut vous dire: à une époque je mettais France Info parce que j'étais sûr que j'allais me lever pour l'éteindre, ça m'évitait de me rendormir au son de la radio... Mais maintenant qu'il y a plus Jean-Pierre Gaillard je me lève moins vite


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde : je sais pas pourqoui  mais là j'ai envie de vous serrer très fort dans mes bras virtuels (comme ça y'a de la place pour tout le monde).


:love:

non rien


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjourtouss !!! *_

 Et hop une nouvelle semaine qui commence ! :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

Lectures diverses terminées, prendre le chemin du travail... 

Bonne semaine à vous TOutes et TOus... :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde. Le lundi, c'est pas du gâteau 
Je viens juste d'émerger, non pas du lit, mais des joyeusetés diverses et variées du boulot. Un peu d'air macgéen, ça fait du bien  

En plus, les trop célèbres "entrées maritimes" ont l'air de sortir un peu et le ciel vire du gris sale au bleu-gris, de plus en plus bleu. Je me demande ce que ça donnerait avec l'orage de Titan


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!*    


ce matin un agreable soleil est apparu a mes fenetres..vola 









bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjourtouss !!! *_


Voila, je m'étais levé tellement vite que j'ai oublié  alors: *bonjour tout le monde *


_PS: Bonjourcar !!! (hihi)
_


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

salut à tous


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro !


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil mais *justement : je ne tousse plus !!*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 
 Tant mieux


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

Nous sommes déjà le 18 janvier...   
Mildju, ça passe.  
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je dirais plutôt. Nous sommes seulement le 18... Vivement la paie!  

Bonne journée à toutes et tous les tombés du lit.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dirais plutôt. Nous sommes seulement le 18... Vivement la paie!



Ca va, Apple n'a pas encore débité mon compte.


----------



## macelene (18 Janvier 2005)

Salut vous toutes et tous :love:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben voilà, des manifestants ont tout cassé France Inter.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

... une excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!!! :love: 

ps : avez-vous déjà vu un morceau de pain s'écraser lamentablement dans un minestrone qui n'attendait que ça pour s'éclater sur votre chemise ????
Moi oui ! hier soir !!!!    ... j'étais rentré au restaurant avec une chemise blanche immaculée (j'ai dit "immaculée" sonny !!!!!  ), et je suis ressorti avec une chemise digne de Roberto !!!!  
...ça me va pas mal d'ailleurs !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Je me disais aussi que ce matin tu avais la mine estrone.


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, des manifestants ont tout cassé France Inter.


 Vi !!!
 Il y avait la voie ronronnante de Paoli et puis pouf de la music ! 
 ça m'a réveillée !!! 


 Sinon le programme du jour : patience, diplomatie et meilleurs sourires 


 Et puis : 

_*Bon Mardi !!! *_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi que ce matin tu avais la mine estrone.



   ... continue plutôt à faire mine de rien avec Nexka !!!!!    :love:  :love: 
Non mais ...!  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

oooooooooooooooh   :rose:   

Allez bon matin tout le monde , et n'abusez pas du






au petit déjeuner.


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2005)

Du minestrone au p'tit déj !!!!  :sick:


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Du minestrone au p'tit déj !!!!  :sick:


 
 oui, on fait comment pour le tremper dans son café au lait? 

 Bonjour tout l' monde.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour*    


comment on va sous cette pluie plutot glaciale ?   


pour les etourdis  comme moi qui ne savent plus
où il est le parapluie , le voila      








geniale non ?   

on se repare de la pluie et on ammene a la maison 
de la bonne eau pour le fer a repasser     


grrr  zut, voila que cela  me rappelle a mon devoir de menagere :mouais: 


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

salut et bonne journée


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

Le jour se lève il parait.

 Bonne nuit.


----------



## toph (18 Janvier 2005)

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Humm... Mon petit doigt m'a soufflé un tuyau, de source sûre :

 Aujourd'hui sera une merveilleuse journée pour tous !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## toph (19 Janvier 2005)

salut à toutes et tous!!


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Humm... Mon petit doigt m'a soufflé un tuyau, de source sûre :
> 
> Aujourd'hui sera une merveilleuse journée pour tous !



Merci Gabi !!! 
Bien informé ton p'tit doigt ! 


_*Bonjour !!! *_


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2005)

Tiens les forums marchent  
Salut joyeux travailleurs


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui pas le temps de se" tourner les pouces alors je prends quand même le temps de les lever aux divers appendices digitaux s'étant élévés ce matin.


ça va le faire ça va le faire, je ne vous dit que ça les enfants

_que tous ceux qui sont dans la vibe..._


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour LEs FIlles et Les GArs...  :love:  bonne journée...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé d'être heureux !!!!!   :love: 
Que la journée vous soit douce et légère, bande de nases !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2005)

Je t'aurais bien souhaité la même chose, roberto, mais, manifestement, les forums macGé souhaitaient faire grève


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien souhaité la même chose, roberto, mais, manifestement, les forums macGé souhaitaient faire grève



C'est la conséquence du bizutage de Global probablement...  :rateau:   

Bonne aprem tout le monde...


----------



## dool (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai décidé aujourd'hui,puisque j'innove cette journee,de vous saluer bien bas mes amis !

Belle journnée à vous, sourires en perspective....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour dool !!!!!   
... une excellente journée pour toi et pour tous ceux qui ne vont pas manquer de se pointer !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## woulf (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour dool !!!!!
> ... une excellente journée pour toi et pour tous ceux qui ne vont pas manquer de se pointer !!!! :love:  :love:



Même à ceux qui n'ont jamais vu ZE movie, portant le nom du posteur cité (et qui ont osé l'avouer ici...), bonne journée


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les ami(e)s ! 
Beaucoup de boulot et de choses diverses m'empêchent de traîner au bar...   
Je vous fais de gros poutous !!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Pendant que j'y suis, une petite question technique :

J'ai un GSM avec appareil photo incorporé !
Un de mes potes m'envoie un message en me demandant de lui envoyer une photo de mon GSM !  
Voyez le problème : comment prendre une photo de mon GSM avec l'appareil photo qui est incorporé dedans ??????
J'ai bien essayé en étant ultra-rapide (même très très ultra-rapide), mais je n'y parviens pas !!!
On m'a conseillé un miroir, mais l'objectif de l'appareil photo est à l'arrière du GSM, donc je ne réussis à prendre que la face arrière ... 

J'ai été jeté des forums techniques "informatique berbère ou nomade", je ne sais plus !   

Vous êtes donc mon dernier espoir  avant la dépression qui se pointe à l'horizon .....  

Arrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est nase ce qui t'arrive.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que j'y suis, une petite question technique :
> 
> J'ai un GSM avec appareil photo incorporé !
> Un de mes potes m'envoie un message en me demandant de lui envoyer une photo de mon GSM !
> ...



Un deuxième miroir, (comme le coiffeur en utilise pour te montrer ta nuque) devrait faire l'affaire. 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

Te décourage pas, TheBig : si un miroir ne te suffit pas, tu peux en prendre deux et là tout devient possible. En plus, tu peux en profiter pour distiller à ton correspondant un cours sur la récursivité : après, il y a peu de chances qu'il continue à te faire des demandes stupides. La prochaine fois, il te demandera, comme tout le monde, des photos des ptéros du coin. Enfin, si c'est une collège, ça sera peut-être une photo des éléments mâles, mais de toutes façons, ça t'éviter de te prendre une migraine de bon matin. Bon, bien sûr, il y a encore l'hypothèse que tu te ramasses un coup de sac à main : tout le monde n'aime pas être pris en photo. Mais faut pas non plus exagérer, on n'est pas là pour te materner, quand même.    

PS. Salut tous les tombés du lit, vous avez vu, benjamin a du aller faire la java à l'AES hier soir et n'est pas encore en train de jouer à des jeux stupides avec VBulletin : pour une fois, les forums marchent correctement le matin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est nase ce qui t'arrive.


Ben ouais ... le vendeur à qui je me suis renseigné m'avait dit : "et pourtant, c'est un GSM dernier cri !!!!!  " ... ce à quoi je lui ai répondu que s'il continuait à se foutre de ma gueule, le "dernier cri" dont il parle pourrait bien être le sien ...  
Il a continué en me disant que la meilleure solution serait d'avoir un APN séparé pour prendre une photo de mon GSM !!!  
Et quand je lui ai posé la question : "alors à quoi ça sert d'avoir un APN incorporé dans l'appareil photo si on ne peut même pas prendre une photo de son GSM pour prouver qu'on a bien un APN incorporé ???"  
Et là ... il m'a tapé !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

Je cause, je cause et Popaul en profite pour me rendre ridicule en postant avant moi.  
Ces modos, je vous jure !


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je lui ai posé la question : "alors à quoi ça sert d'avoir un APN incorporé dans l'appareil photo si on ne peut même pas prendre une photo de son GSM pour prouver qu'on a bien un APN incorporé ???"


En fait il suffit de prendre une photo d'autre chose (d'un nase par exemple), la mauvaise qualité de celle-ci (la photo, pas l'autre chose) devrait suffire à convaincre qu'il s'agit d'un APN incorporé à un téléphone


----------



## Foguenne (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je cause, je cause et Popaul en profite pour me rendre ridicule en postant avant moi.
> Ces modos, je vous jure !



Désolé, Luc, je ne le ferais plus.


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais ... le vendeur à qui je me suis renseigné m'avait dit : "et pourtant, c'est un GSM dernier cri !!!!!  " ... ce à quoi je lui ai répondu que s'il continuait à se foutre de ma gueule, le "dernier cri" dont il parle pourrait bien être le sien ...
> Il a continué en me disant que la meilleure solution serait d'avoir un APN séparé pour prendre une photo de mon GSM !!!
> Et quand je lui ai posé la question : "alors à quoi ça sert d'avoir un APN incorporé dans l'appareil photo si on ne peut même pas prendre une photo de son GSM pour prouver qu'on a bien un APN incorporé ???"
> Et là ... il m'a tapé !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ils font pas encore des téléphones mobiles avec un apn mobile incorporé qui communique avec le GSM par bluetooth ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En fait il suffit de prendre une photo d'autre chose (d'un nase par exemple), la mauvaise qualité de celle-ci (la photo, pas l'autre chose) devrait suffire à convaincre qu'il s'agit d'un APN incorporé à un téléphone


J'ai bien quelques photos prises à la sauvette à travers la vitre d'un hélico à l'entretien ... mais elles sont complètement floues ... en effet, les sujets n'arrêtaient pas de s'agiter dans tous les sens et je ne pouvais décemment pas leur demander de prendre la pose...


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Et bonne journée tout le monde , la mienne va être moins grosse que prévu, notre directeur de thèse étant coincé à Paris pour finir un rapport mais aussi parce que sa fille est malade. Souhaitons lui un prompt rétablissement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> la mienne va être moins grosse


...ça confirme bien ce que m'avait dit Nexka !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> la mienne va être moins grosse


...ça confirme bien ce que m'avait dit Nexka !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça confirme bien ce que m'avait dit Nexka !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


:mouais: :mouais:
Quelle bavarde celle-là ! :hein:

Et lui alors quel ragoteur !
Même les perches qui ne sont pas tendues, il les prend ! Il les lui faut toutes. 

Mais aussi je devrais surveiller mon langage... 
_Moi et ma grande...  (je te laisse compléter ?)_


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Pfffff   




Ps: Je m'entraine pour le flood, histoire d'augmenter significativement mon nombres de posts  :hein:    
Enfin si je rajoute un ps, ça va peut être pas marcher...  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Salut tous les tombés du lit, vous avez vu, benjamin a du aller faire la java à l'AES hier soir et n'est pas encore en train de jouer à des jeux stupides avec VBulletin : pour une fois, les forums marchent correctement le matin.



Finalement, Benjamin s'est levé encore trop tôt : tout a merdé   Bon, apparemment ça marche maintenant, il a du retourner se coucher, le réveillez pas surtout !


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

bonjour !!!! 


le soleil reviens a petite allure mais il se pointe 
c'est l'important......surtout pour mon broshing de cet aprem  !!!!!




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un GSM avec appareil photo incorporé ! .....Vous êtes donc mon dernier espoir  avant la dépression qui se pointe à l'horizon .....




ben voila, .....on triche un petit peu   
tu prends un apn , tu fait ta zolie foto a ton GSM
tu l'affiche sur ton ecran et avec ton GSM tu fais enfin la foto voulue !!
il ne te reste plus que a 'envoyer........ma demande pas comment, moi j'ai renoncé !!!!     




* un superbe w.e. a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

dernier jour d'une semaine fatiguante...pfff...


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je cause, je cause et Popaul en profite pour me rendre ridicule en postant avant moi.



Dois-je te rappeler qu'il faut répondre sans délai ici ?


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

just a  à toute la compagnie...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Il est tard* mais jamais trop tard pour saluer des z'ami(e)s !_...



Pas mieux  ,bécots tout le monde


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux , *bécots* tout le monde


Tout à fait d'acord !! Salut Gilbert


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Janvier 2005)

....à tous, je vous souhaite un bon week-end, une bonne fin d'aprem' et à bientôt !


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....à tous, je vous souhaite un bon week-end, une bonne fin d'aprem' et à bientôt !



tout pareil


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

*Bonjour !!!*

Quoi ? 
Vous êtes tous encore en train de dormir ???

Bon ben

_*Bon réveil alors !!!*_


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2005)

AHHH, w-e, le seul avant 4 semaines, je conte bien en profiter.


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

BONJOUR  :sleep:

Bonj... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!!    *

voila un beau soleil, donc beau w.e. en perspective   




un café pour les endormis ?     

le voilà  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour !!!*
> 
> Quoi ?
> Vous êtes tous encore en train de dormir ???
> ...


 merci   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!*     



opppppp, debout la dedans     

il es presque 10h et tulmonde dort encore   


mais quel gachi, une si belle journée   



le petit dej ? 


le voila   














*bon dimanche a tous !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis levé y a 1/2 heure, un peu tombé du lit :rateau:
Mais c'était pour me retrouver avec mon neveu dans les bras peu après :love:
Alors c'est pas grave


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde.
Vivement demain que je me lève plus tard :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Allez good luck


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2005)

Salut les tombs du lit. Comme une impression de presqu'hiver ici ce matin, enfin : la tramontane recoiffe tout ce qui dépasse et le thermomètre à défaut de passer en dessous de 0 (faut pas rêver quand même) est passé brièvement en dessous de 5°C. Sur fond de ciel bleu, les nuages filent au sud-est, tout rose de contentement.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

eh bien ce matin c'est comme ça dehors depuis la fenêtre de ma cuisine:


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Zut ! J'ai raté la neige ce matin !!! :hein:


ça devrait quand même être _*Une Bonne Journée !!!*_


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

_Bonne journée à tous !_


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, c'est mardi


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est mardi


Déjà ?! Mince faut que j'y aille !

Ah, au fait : si vous y pensez trés trés fort : il neigera.
S'il ne neige pas, c'est que vous n'y croyez pas assez.

_Neige, neige, neige, neige, neige, neige, neige, neige, ..._


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Va bosser toi feignasse, c'est pas comme ça que tu réussiras dans la vie !!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> eh bien ce matin c'est comme ça dehors depuis la fenêtre de ma cuisine:


Ça vous dit de jouer aux 7 différences ? 
Ça c'est ce matin:






Bonne journée


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2005)

*Bonjour à vous !!! *
​


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

qu'importe ce que sera demain... Rien qu'un moment  Bon Jour tutti...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui peut-être... et surement demain... (macelene   )
Le printemps approche un peu plus chaque jour...

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça vous dit de jouer aux 7 différences ?



 moi j'en trouve plus de septeuuuuu nananinanèreuuu ! 

Oups pardon :rose: bonjour tout le monde au fait ...


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les révoltés !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

*buongiorno cari amici *


una splendida giornata di sole et neve vi attende ......   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)




----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

grand ciel bleu, froid, mistral... tout va bien... bonjour à Tuttti  :love: 



 sauf que  MAcGé semble fatigué... trop souvent...  
Une tite cure de vitamines et hop... ça roule...    mais notez que ça me fait des vacances...


----------



## bebert (26 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour ! Les forums sont gelés se matin...   :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Ici aussi, et comme hier, grand ciel bleu.
Alors qui a dit qu'on voyait jamais le soleil à Lille, hein ? 

_Quoi ? Le froid ? Le vent ? Euuuuuh _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!!!! 

c'est mercredi.............

ne tuez pas vos enfants 
c'est la leur cette journée     *



bonne journée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2005)

Salut les matinaux (c'est pas le cas des forums : comme le disent macelene et bebert, ils ont l'air de mal supporter l'hiver   ).

Grande nouvelle, le thermomètre affichait en-dessous de 0 ici ce matin : c'est tellement rare ! Enfin un temps pour lozérien émigré.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> **
> 
> *c'est mercredi.............*
> 
> ...


 

Il va finir par te pousser un kiki, ma poule....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il va finir par te pousser un kiki, ma poule....



un kiki ?

la chose toute ramollie qui pendouille entre les jambes ?  :mouais: 


bah.....trop peu pour moi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un kiki ?
> 
> la chose toute ramollie qui pendouille entre les jambes ? !


 
Oui c'est bien de cela que je veux parler...

Enfin je constate qu'à mon contact, tu gagnes en virilité D ..) tu vas finir par boire des p'tits Grégory chez Malou...


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je constate qu'à mon contact, tu gagnes en virilité D ..)


Y a des espèces comme ça: quand y a que des femelles dans une communauté, certains membres de ladite communauté changent de sexe.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a des espèces comme ça: quand y a que des femelles dans une communauté, certains membres de ladite communauté changent de sexe.



oui, par exemple, chez certaines espéces de poissons..... heu... Grug ?! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Bon, au boulot.


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Salut, les tombé(e)s du lit, les accidenté(e)s du traversin, les échappé(s) de la couette.
Soignez-vous bien !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, par exemple, chez certaines espéces de poissons..... heu... Grug ?! :rateau:


 regulierement, oui.
La monotonie, y'a rien de pire


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

réveil difficile, longue journée en perspective...en s'accrochant à la bouée MacGé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour !!!*


je vous souhaite une bonne journér au chaud



chez moi cette nuit - 18° et  j'ai ammené fiston a l'ecole a -13° !!!!



   bonne journée glaciale !!


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les mangeurs de croissants ! 
Par ce grand froid, merci de laisser quelques miettes sur le rebord de vos fenêtres, le sonnyboy en a bien besoin ! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que "quelques miettes" ne suffiront pas !



Bouge pas, je vais chercher le fusil !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, je vais chercher le fusil !



un beretta alors!!!!!!

pietro sera content


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2005)

allez, on se reveille ! :sleep:


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

Ahrg !  Grillé par Grug ! Grrrrrrrr... 

Bonjour quand même !


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2005)

bonjour les gens. :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2005)

quand je bosse pas 

en fait... maintenant  (mais 2 heures seulement  )


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

mince ça pince ce matin...  déjà dans mon aquarium, je vous salue bien bas... 

_Roberto va donc faire un tour dans vous faites quoi hier soir  _


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut les sinistrés du bulbe !!!


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les sinistrés du bulbe !!!



Salut Sonny. Moi, je suis droitier ! )

PS. Le Sonny, c'est un vrai psy, il me faire des associations d'idées que je m'empresserais de ne pas interpréter : de "sitnistrés du bulbe", j'en suis venu à penser "se peler l'oignon", expressions dont les sens divers s'accordent plus ou moins bien avec ce début de journée 

Sinon, le Canigou enneigé était tout rose, une vraie jeune fille en fleur !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

ça y est j'ai la trique...

ça me fait comme pour zebig...


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

Canigou et jeune fille en fleur, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai du mal avec cette association d'idées, surtout à cette heure.  Désolé Luc ! :rose:


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mince ça pince ce matin...



Mouais ben je sais pas si c'est la neige, mais ça patine drôlement sur les forums


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les sinistrés du bulbe !!!


 
oui, je suis là  

salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

*bonne journée a tous !!*

sa caille, sa pele, sa gele ...bref
il ne fais pas chaud !!


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa caille, sa pele, sa gele ...bref
> il ne fais pas chaud !!


 
_c'était la séquence météo de Roberta, vous pouvez maintenant éteindre vos ordinateurs et retourner à des activités plus constructives_


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les sinistrés du bulbe !!!



 

Rappelons quand même que : 
_"Pendant la période de conservation des bulbes, des taches ridées brunes gagnent progressivement les tissus jusqu&#8217;au c½ur. Les bulbes se momifient. Il est possible de traiter les bulbes à l&#8217;eau chaude pendant la période de repos complet, puis on peut effectuer un traitement fongicide..."_

Et tout de suite des témoignages qui font...    peur ! :affraid:

"Bien oui j'ai toujours de la misère avec mon bulbe, j'ai de la moissisure sur le dessus comme blanc mon bulbe est bien dure que faire.....au secours."

"De toute façon, tant que mon bulbe n'est pas pourri, j'ai bon espoir et si c'est pas cette année, ce sera l'an prochain."

"Wow dis-donc Valentine tu es pas mal chanceuse, il doit se sentir bien chez toi! Claudie, comment tu fais pour avoir un bulbe vert de même  puis 4 rejetons en plus wow, va falloir que j'engraisse les miens ça a l'air que ça vaut la peine!"


"J'ai vu ça souvent , un genre de petite moisissure grise ou verte sur la peau du bulbe. D'après moi c'est normal puisque la peau se remplace. J'ai le réflexe dans ce temps -là de frotter un peu avec mon gant..."

"J'avais lu -à tort, apparemment- que les bulbes forcés ne survivaient pas d'une année sur l'autre, en raison du traitement qu'on leur avait infligé.
Je vais le mettre dehors au printemps, et j'essaierai ta méthode..."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _c'était la séquence météo de Roberta, vous pouvez maintenant éteindre vos ordinateurs et retourner à des activités plus constructives_




depeche toi, que  fais tu encore là ?


----------



## bebert (28 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les sinistrés du bulbe !!!



Salut l'andouille ! :love:


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

_Mais où va-t-on ???_

Quand on arrive le matin, 
on s'essuie les pieds
on fait la bise (bien sûr vous serez passés par la case _rasage_, messieurs)
et on dit 

_*Bonjour !!!
*_
Avec une voix bien stridente pour réveiller les derniers somnolents... 



Y a des valeurs qui se perdent, moi, j'vous dis !!!


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Contrairement aux apparences, je suis d'une *excellente humeur* :love:

Si si !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

bon samedi lumai        :love: 


bon les autres, il serait pas temp de se lever ?????


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberta !


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

les filles.


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Spyro !!!


----------



## bebert (29 Janvier 2005)

Le temps d'aller chercher 1/2 stère de bois, :hein: 
de gueuler sur Swisscom pour qu'ils rétablissent au plus vite notre LLI Annemasse (F) -Bussigny (CH) 
et je suis à vous pour vous donner le BONJOUR ! :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

just a  pour tout le Monde... mince ça pince fort encore aujourd'hui...  cocooning...  :love:


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Une vraie calamité !!*
> 
> 
> :love:



Je t'ai réveillé ?


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Bébert le bucheron !
T'aurais pas un peu de bois à faire bruler pour réchauffer Macelene ???


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2005)

:sleep: moins fort !


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Réveil difficile ???? 


_Bonjour alors !

_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le temps d'aller chercher 1/2 stère de bois, :hein:
> de gueuler sur Swisscom pour qu'ils rétablissent au plus vite notre LLI Annemasse (F) -Bussigny (CH)
> et je suis à vous pour vous donner le BONJOUR ! :love:




le devoirs de fifille ont bien avancé?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: moins fort !






_pourquoi?
monsieur le poisson a trop tourné dans son bocal cette nuit ?_   :love:


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _pourquoi?
> monsieur le poisson a trop tourné dans son bocal cette nuit ?_   :love:



Avec quoi elle était coupée l'eau du bocal ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Avec quoi elle était coupée l'eau du bocal ???






haa la, il faudrait demander a la serveuse


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2005)

je profite d'une faille de MAcgé...    

Comment allez-vous ?  jamais vu aussi peu de monde...


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Y avait plus de macge alors ils sont tous partis déjeuner


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour !

Comment, on n'est plus aux aurores ? 

Bon, je me rendors


----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_

enfin bon après-midi parce que là  !


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Oui ce matin j'ai jeté un ½il sur le Bar Macgé, et comme souvent en ce moment..._ ça avait pas l'air de marcher super bien..._
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


 mais non, je suis là, juste je dors. :rateau:


----------



## poildep (31 Janvier 2005)

Grug ! T'as pas vu l'heure ? C'est les zuzeurs de l'aurore, ici.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les zuseurs du matin.


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2005)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte. Le ciel est bleu, juste quelques nuages sans prétention pour mettre un peu de rose dans tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

*bonne semaine gelée a tous !!!*    


si si , madame meteo prevoit encore pas mal de froid cette semaine


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_



Z'allez bien ?


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne semaine gelée a tous !!!*
> 
> 
> si si , madame meteo prevoit encore pas mal de froid cette semaine



Ha ?
Ici c'est la pluie ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ?
> Ici c'est la pluie ! :hein:




viens chez moi, on fait du patinage sur les trottoirs....


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

les forums sont réveillés comme je le suis 

bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

café tiempo...


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, pour moi c'est un thé à la fourchette avec blinis et tarama et vite au boulot, le chronopost vient de passer !


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Insomnie, nuit blanche, mauvaise humeur.


Bonjour quand-même. :sleep:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

ET LE PREMIER QUI POSTE UNE PHRASE A LA CON DU GENRE "LA VIE EST BELLE" JE LUI COLLE UN COUDBOULE ROUGE !!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

bonjour tout le monde   

Me suis réveillé vers 6h et demie et c'est trop tôt !   
J'arrive pas à me recoucher, je vais aller plus tôt au boulot puisque c'est comme ça.  
Mais de bonne humeur quand même alors ça va.  

PS: _une phrase à la con du genre "la vie est belle"_   :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PS: _une phrase à la con du genre "la vie est belle"_   :love:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour Spyro ! 

Bonne nuit Poildep ! 


Et puis :  à tout le monde aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Allez bonne journée moi je vais visité une centrale nucléaire


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Allez bonne journée moi je vais visité une centrale nucléaire


ça ressemble à une phrase du genre "la vie est belle" ça, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pas si je rentre avec un bras en plus


----------



## dool (1 Février 2005)

c'est le seul effort que je puisse faire ce matin pour vous saluer et vous souhaiter le reste.


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ET LE PREMIER QUI POSTE UNE PHRASE A LA CON DU GENRE "LA VIE EST BELLE" JE LUI COLLE UN COUDBOULE ROUGE !!!



Super, ça fera joli comme un coquelicot dans l'herbe ou comme un smiley d'un poildep un brin énervé sur l'herbe orange ?    du bar

Un ciel bleu de première, le Canigou avec son écharpe de nuages roses et une tramontane à assécher toutes les mauvaises humeurs du monde


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Février 2005)

Hola a todos 



 Artist: Manu Chao
 Album: Sibérie m'était contée
 Year: 2004

 Title: La Valse à Sale Temps

_"La valse qui a mis le temps 
On y va, c'est parti 

Le monde est pourri, sans valeur 
Ca ne vaut rien, que de la merde&#8230; 

Et on y va &#8230; 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prend. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
Qui dit non, qui dit oui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Reine des emmerdements. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Des enfants du Paradis. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prend. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à Sale temps, 
Que danse madame Satan. 

Et on y va &#8230; 
C'est la valse à sale temps 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prend (bis) 

C'est l'histoire d'un pôvre homme 
Dans sa pauvre maison 
Baisant sa pôvre femme 
De bien pôvre façon 
Dessus son pôvre lit 
Avec son pôvre outil 
Lui fit un pôvre enfant 
Qui vécut pôvrement. 

C'est la valse à sale temps 

C'est l'histoire d'une fille 
Amoureuse d'un garçon 
Il s'appelait Cerise 
Elle s'appelait Gaston 

Et on y va &#8230; 

C'est l'histoire d'un pôvre homme 
Dans sa pauvre maison 
Baisant sa pôvre femme 
De bien pôvre façon 

C'est l'histoire d'une fille 
Amoureuse d'un garçon 
Il s'appelait Cerise 
Elle s'appelait Gaston 

Dessus son pôvre lit 
Avec son pôvre outil 
Lui fit un pôvre enfant 
Qui vécut pôvrement. 

Eteins l'abat jour mon amour &#8230;"_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

*bonjour * 


ben moi j'ai commencé "bien" la journée
reveillé en retard et les enfants en retard pour l'ecole   


bon , la mere indigne doit chercher d'urgence 
des cloches super puissantes pour reveil difficile       

bonne journée a tous et

bisouxxx poildep opppp un sourire 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne semaine gelée a tous !!!*
> 
> 
> si si , madame meteo prevoit encore pas mal de froid cette semaine



Ben pour ici et aujourd'hui, elle s'est mis le doigt dans l'½il, mais bon, c'est si rare


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Tiens ! Poildep a mis son avatar du dimanche, mince, j'étais sur qu'on était mardi, bon ben j'me r'couche !     :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Poildep a mis son avatar du dimanche


Il a _d'énormes_ cernes sous les yeux.

_Comment ça c'est sa bouche ? _


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2005)




----------



## loustic (2 Février 2005)

BONJOUR

à tous ceux qui dorment avec leur Mac

et qui se réveillent sans l'avoir foutu par terre.

Pas facile.


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR
> 
> à tous ceux qui dorment avec leur *Mac*
> 
> ...





Ça marche avec *Mec* ?!



Et puisque je suis là, Bonjour .


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Quel qu'ait été votre compagnon cette nuit, je vous souhaite

_*Une Bonne Journée !!!


*_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

*bonjour *


et voila encore un mercredi    


on prevoit quoi pour les enfants ?      


bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche avec *Mec* ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Et puisque je suis là, Bonjour .



Ca dépend, le "e" c'est plus ou moins lourd que le "a" ?   

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour *
> 
> 
> et voila encore un mercredi
> ...



Ben, t'as le Zoo non ? (DANS les cages     )


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour *
> 
> 
> et voila encore un mercredi
> ...



Le mien râlait parce que, ce matin, exceptionnellement, je travaillais à la maison et donc, il ne pouvait pas utiliser le G5 (la palourde et le 7600 ne lui disaient pas aujourd'hui)  

Bon, pour l'heure, il est au trombone, c'est calme mais au retour, je sens que les jérémiades vont recommencer   

Cet après-midi, je resterai peut-être encore en début d'après-midi mais comme il y a piscine, ça devrait être cool  Ensuite, je retourne au bureau pour être tranquille


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, je resterai peut-être encore en début d'après-midi mais comme il y a piscine, ça devrait être cool  Ensuite, je retourne au bureau pour être tranquille  :
> D




surtout il va rentrer crevé et il va te laisser en paix  

tu peux rester chez toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout il va rentrer crevé et il va te laisser en paix
> 
> tu peux rester chez toi



C'est d'la science fiction, là, c'que tu nous racontes, les miens, même après avoir fait les zazous tout l'aprem à la pistoche (avé le peigne dans le maillot et tout), y zont encore de l'énergie à revendre en rentrant, pas glop ! mais comment qu'y font


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'la science fiction, là, c'que tu nous racontes, les miens, même après avoir fait les zazous tout l'aprem à la pistoche (avé le peigne dans le maillot et tout), y zont encore de l'énergie à revendre en rentrant, pas glop ! mais comment qu'y font




pas de chance, tu as conçu un hyper actif


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de chance, tu as conçu un hyper actif



UN ? day dreaaaaaam ! Trois !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'as le Zoo non ? (DANS les cages     )



oui il y a un zoo , 
mais la maitresse quand est a court d'idées les ammene , alors.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> UN ? day dreaaaaaam ! Trois !



et bien   

ta retraite est assuré !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui il y a un zoo ,
> mais la maitresse quand est a court d'idées les ammene , alors.....



Visiblement, le problème, c'est qu'elle les RAMENES aussi


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Février 2005)

C'est jusqu'à quelle heure, l'aurore ? 

  

Bijour à tous


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

tu sais le soleil se lève quelque part toutes les secondes alors...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

Van Houten, Monica, Ceylan.
Vous me le servirez au lit mon bon roberto 


Moi tous les matins y a une pensée qui me revient systématiquement c'est : il me manque trois heures de sommeil (ou 6 si j'ai fait la fête la veille). Rassurez-moi, c'est pas pareil quand on travaille ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Je confirme les dires de sieur Rob' de Chambre et me dis que le plus dure c'est de raconter les blagues... rire bêteùent tout le monde est rodé maintenant 


 tous


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2005)

salut à tous et bonne journée


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Niveau couleur je vais rester dans le vert flashy...
ç_a peut faire un peu mal aux yeux, mais ça fini bien de réveiller 



*Bonjour Toullmonde !!!

 *__* *__* *__* *__* *__**_


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chuis vétéran !!*




Ben que dire... tous mes porte-jartelles*




*_ les ficelles de caleçon commencent à être usées _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!!!!*


là je suis toujour de mauvais poil , a savoir pouquoi

et non sonny, ne sont pas le ra gna gna      

donc je tuerai bien le mec en bas avec sa scie circulaire que j'entend depuis lundi
du matin 8h au soir 17h !! :mouais: 


et pour couper quoi ?
des barres en ciment pour la finition des rails tramway...
il doit avaoir fait 15m maxi :mouais: et j'habite une avenue     


si vous me croyez pas , j'ai des photos a l'appuis     



unique consolation: le facteur vient de m'ammener un paquet 
(pas encore ouvert , j'espere rien de cassé)
cela m'evitera de voir mon cher preposé de la poste   




bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> là je suis toujour de mauvais poil , a savoir pouquoi
> ...



Te biles pas, du moment que tu t'aimes, ça va passer


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Bon je suis levé depuis longtemps hein, mais je vous souhaite une bonne journée quand même 
D'autant que c'est encore le matin.
Et puis ici il pleut, il fait tout gris, grmlmlmlmlm.
Un petit Russian Earl Grey et hop !


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

moi j'suis plus nil rouge au réveil


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

*Bonne journée à tout le monde !!*

_(Là, je fais semblant d'être plein de vitalité et de bonne humeur alors que je me suis couché à 4h...)_


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne journée à tout le monde !!*
> 
> _(Là, je fais semblant d'être plein de vitalité et de bonne humeur alors que je me suis couché à 4h...)_



Dis-toi que tu as bien profité de ta journée d'hier   
Salut, les forçats de la terre, souriez de toutes vos touches de clavier : c'est vendredi.  Bon, ceci dit, ça nous rapproche du lundi  mais aussi du vendredi suivant  

La vie est remplie de bouteilles à moitié vides ou à moitié pleines. C'est comme ça. Alors, profitez bien quand vous trouvez un flacon pas encore débouché !


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2005)

Merci Luc G ! 



Ici pas d'insomnie, juste un vendredi qui annonce le week-end ! :love:
Rien que pour ça, ce devrait être un bon jour !!!

_*Bon vendredi !!!*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

tout le monde, dernier jour avant demain, que la force (de tenir jusque là) soit avec vous


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2005)

Salut,  

c'est le dernier d'une semaine de ouf...pffff


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les forçats de la terre, souriez de toutes vos touches de clavier : c'est vendredi.  Bon, ceci dit, ça nous rapproche du lundi  mais aussi *du vendredi suivant*
> 
> La vie est remplie de bouteilles à moitié vides ou à moitié pleines. C'est comme ça. Alors, profitez bien quand vous trouvez un flacon pas encore débouché !




 Luc...  pas trop vite...!!! Le mistral vient enfin de décider de ne plus souffler... 
 :affraid: 15 jours... l'air est doux... et le ciel est bleu...  alors pas déjà l'autre semaine... 


 toutes et tous...  bon tout ce que vous voulez...  et * cross finger* pour tous ceux qui planchent leurs exam's...


----------



## abba zaba (4 Février 2005)

Bonne journée m'sieurs dames !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

_bonjour !!!!_



et voila, pour certains ecoliers , dernier jour d'ecole 
a eux 15 jours des vacances bien merité    


il y a des parents que sont enchantés !!  


bon w.e. a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

tout le monde.



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila, pour certains ecoliers , dernier jour d'ecole
> a eux 15 jours des vacances bien merité


Oh bon sang les vacances scolaires de février ! 
J'oublie *toujours* les vacances scolaires de février 
_Ben en même temps c'est normal vu que j'en ai pas _


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

à tous   

Un p'tit café ?  

Excellent ouiqueinde, et bonnes vacances aux petits veinards


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me lève complètement explosé mais sans difficulté, _un peu par habitude de passer du sommeil au réveil et inversement,_ je m'étire un coup tandis que la chouette ma copine hululle dans le passage Penaud au dessus des jardins encore obscurs des chirurgiens nantais, et puis...  :sleep: (excusez-moi !)... *et je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un excellent samedi, et un dimanche de la même veine !!*



Eh, Roberto, t'as pas l'impression qu'on est les seuls à être levé ?   Y zont encore tous du aller twister à mort hier soir  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, Roberto, t'as pas l'impression qu'on est les seuls à être levé ?   Y zont encore tous du aller twister à mort hier soir  :rateau:



arrête de zapper partout, tu vas réveiller tout le monde 

et bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> arrête de zapper partout, tu vas réveiller tout le monde
> 
> et bonjour à tous



Ben quoi ? c'est l'heure !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? c'est l'heure !



y'a des couche-tard 

ou des fainéants


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> y'a des couche-tard



J'en connais un



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ou des fainéants



J'en connais plein !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un
> 
> 
> 
> J'en connais plein !



des noms, des noms !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> des noms, des noms !



J'peux pas, certains occupent des postes importants  :king:  :modo: etc ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas, certains occupent des postes importants  :king:  :modo: etc ...



relation de causes à effets


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> relation de causes à effets



j'crois pas, on en cause, mais ça n'a pas beaucoup d'effet !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

*bonjour !!!!*


ce matin je suis tombé du lit , meme pas 7h   
et pourtant je pouvais dormir   

je sens que cet aprem une bonne sieste s'imposera   


ben alors? il est où le café? les tarines? les croissants ?   


oui je vois.......je demande trop et trop tot    
je vaais vous laisser reveiller doucement  


bonnnnnnnnn w.e. a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Ben dis donc, levée à même pas 7H, post à 9H26, va faloir passer un coup d'Onyx à ton Mac (ou mettre ton reveil à l'heure ?)  

 :love: quand même, et bon ouik a toi aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

debout, les gens, le temps passe vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 robertav


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

oooooooooh !!!     

chers monsieurs sachez que avant me m'installer tranquillement ici, 
j'ai de truc a faire (si , si !!) , 
le menage ne se faisant pas tout seul  :mouais: 
mon café non plus  
et tout le tralalà quotidien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oooooooooh !!!
> 
> chers monsieurs sachez que avant me m'installer tranquillement ici,
> j'ai de truc a faire (si , si !!) ,
> ...



et ton homme, il fait quoi ?

Moi à 6h debout (insomniaque   ) Fait la vaisselle de la veille, un p'tit coup de balai et le p'tit déj' préparé pour ma princesse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> et ton homme, il fait quoi ?
> 
> Moi à 6h debout (insomniaque   ) Fait la vaisselle de la veille, un p'tit coup de balai et le p'tit déj' préparé pour ma princesse





ben lui est parti a 6h suite a un chantier qui doit etre terminé
dans le temp impartis...


sinon, meme en vacance je le vois mal faire le menage !!


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

*Bonjour tout le monde !!*
A-t-on idée de se lever si tôt uin dimanche :hein:
_Bon ben allez j'y retourne alors. :sleep:_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour tout le monde !!*
> A-t-on idée de se lever si tôt uin dimanche :hein:
> _Bon ben allez j'y retourne alors. :sleep:_



Mais c'est très bien le dimanche matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> '
> :affraid:




Il est largement l'heure pour les cathos pratiquants ? Tu connais pas la messe de 11h00 ??
Pour celle de 10h00 c'est cramé, mais, on va récupérer ceux de la messe de 09h00.


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est très bien le dimanche matin



Oui ! Y a *F3X* !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Y a *F3X* !!


et t'es pourtant devant ta bécane  :style:
Un ½il pour chaque écran alors ?


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> et t'es pourtant devant ta bécane  :style:
> Un ½il pour chaque écran alors ?



Non, c'est fini il y a un quart d'heure : je suis pas accro à mon mac à ce point 

_Quoique..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

* bonjourrrrrrr  *


bonne dimanche a toussss 
moi j'ai un repas de famille  (pfffffffffffffffffffffffff)

a cause de cela je vais me venger.....  

bon appetit sonny


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

tout le monde... c'est dingue ce qu'on peut faire en se levant tôt, même le dimanche... 
Et bye bye, un ti tour à la campagne... après 15 jours de mistral...  :mouais: on va enfin souffler.


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Bordel de merde. C'est l'aurore et j'ai rien vu venir. :hein:


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

bonjour toulmonde, au fait...


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2005)

Salut Poildep 

Salut tout le monde 

Bon ben voila, mes partiels sont finis, je reprend le boulot, donc on se verra moins  Mais bon biiiisoussss à tous :love: Surtout à Spyro :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Surtout à Spyro :love: :love:


oui, bon, tu pourrais lui dire par MP.


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *DestroooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooooy !*


ça résume ma soirée d'hier :casse:


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça résume ma soirée d'hier :casse:


enfin... de tout à l'heure... :hosto:


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> enfin... de tout à l'heure... :hosto:



D'où les yeux fatiguées de l'avatar ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sobre et de bon goût : la classe.


ben mon pauv' vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Tradada me voilà en posete après 8 heures d'un triste abandon... Bonjour à tous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

Je viens de me rappeler qu'on est lundi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rappeler qu'on est lundi


 
Je viens de me rappeller que c'est les vacances zone B et que les gosses vont commencer à faire le bronx dans l'immeuble....


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bordel de merde. C'est l'aurore et j'ai rien vu venir. :hein:



Le monde est plein de surprises !   

Je suis sûr qu'il y en a qui ne se sont pas encore aperçus que c'était lundi !   

Salut, les tombés du lit, recollez les morceaux dans la mesure du possible


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le monde est plein de surprises !
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'il y en a qui ne se sont pas encore aperçus que c'était lundi !
> 
> Salut, les tombés du lit, recollez les morceaux dans la mesure du possible



Bonne semaine, Luc san


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les tombés du lit, recollez les morceaux dans la mesure du possible


 
Ca c'est pour les vacanciers des sports d'hiver de la zone B


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

*bonjour !!!  *

comment on va ce matin ? 

sur le pied bien gauche pour certains , 
a ce que j'ai pu voir dans "maintenant.."    

sinon roberto



> Bonne journée à toutes et à tous, hein, j'espère que vot' week-end fut aussi bon que le mien, à part les deux dernières heures, et que la semaine va mieux se passer pour vous que les sept premières heures de la mienne !



moins compliqué le matin le post, oki ?     :love: 



mactiviste alors toi     



> Je viens de me rappeller que c'est les vacances zone B et que les gosses vont commencer à faire le bronx dans l'immeuble....



t'as besoin de me rappeler cette triste realité a 8h de mat ? :mouais: 


non mais....il y a qui n'ont pas de couer !!!!      



bonne journée a tous et surtout une bonne semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

AH le matin !
Le fichu salopard de matin...
Je sens que lui et mon on va finir par divorcer... Je ne peux plus le voir en peinture :rateau:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais....il y a qui n'ont pas de couer !!!!


 :mouais:    Bon dans le doute:   

_Pas taper  :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pas de couer pour remuer le café. C'est limpide, non ?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

vous avez fini la vous 2 !!!  


*COEUR*


sa va comme cela  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous avez fini la vous 2 !!!
> 
> 
> *COEUR*
> ...



FOIE!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous avez fini la vous 2 !!!
> 
> 
> *COEUR*
> ...


 
Je suis touché que vous nous le donniez si gentiment mais pourvu que votre homme ne vienne pas nous casser la @@@@@ après ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Dis, Robertav, t'as pensé à te réveiller avant de te lever c'matin ?   

Ou c'est-y que tes mignons cheveux roux se mettraient à pousser dans le mauvais sens ?    :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *COEUR*

















:love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Robertav, t'as pensé à te réveiller avant de te lever c'matin ?
> 
> Ou c'est-y que tes mignons cheveux roux se mettraient à pousser dans le mauvais sens ?    :love:




dis mon grand, tu as jamais pensé que une NON française puisse faire des erreur d'écriture  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis mon grand, tu as jamais pensé que une NON française puisse faire des erreur d'écriture  ?



C'était plutôt à tes  ... réticences de lecture, que je pensais là tout de suite, pis tu sais, française, pas française, moi, c'est pas mon critère, toi, tu pourrais être martienne,  :love: quand meme


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

tout le monde... :love:  bonne ambiance ce matin...   :mouais:

MAis c'est vrai, tout ne peut pas être rose tous les jours...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis mon grand, tu as jamais pensé que une NON française puisse faire des erreur d'écriture ?


 
Ah ben corazon j'aurais pas confondu avec autre chose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde... :love:  bonne ambiance ce matin...   :mouais:
> 
> MAis c'est vrai, tout ne peut pas être rose tous les jours...



Si c'est pour moi, ça, j'ai du mal m'exprimer ... Bon, j'la r'fait, qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque :

"Robertav, toi, tu pourrais être martienne,  je t':love: quand meme" 

J'essayait d'être gentil, là


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour moi, ça, j'ai du mal m'exprimer ... Bon, j'la r'fait, qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque :
> 
> "Robertav, toi, tu pourrais être martienne,  je t':love: quand meme"
> 
> J'essayait d'être gentil, là




je me demande qui t'as dit que ce matin mes tif sont ......
ben, pas presentable      

dis , tu serait pas mon voisin d'en face?

parce que celui la il passe plus sont temp a griller des clopes sur son balcon 
que a l'interieur de son  appart......
je te laisse deviner la direction de ses regards


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande qui t'as dit que ce matin mes tif sont ......
> ben, pas presentable
> 
> dis , tu serait pas mon voisin d'en face?
> ...



J'ai un alibi ... ya vingt trois ans que j'ai arrêté de fumer ... pis j'habite en pavillon à la campagne, et mes voisins d'en face, c'est les corbeaux du champ de betteraves  

NOTE à l'attention des "non français" : Cheveux qui poussent dans le mauvais sens, à l'envers ou à l'intérieur = gueule de bois, aussi connue sous le nom de "conséquences désagréables d'un excès de la veille au soir"  :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2005)

Salut les poulettes  

Bonne journée!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut les poulettes
> 
> Bonne journée!



Bonjour, lapin!


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Personne n'est venu ce matin ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ben non on était tous au Toubarvert...     bon fini de rigoler... au boulot


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Bonne journée auguste Roberto.
Ah non pas Auguste, _César_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Personne n'est venu ce matin ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tain, t'as vu l'heure !  :rateau: note, avec la photo, ça le ferait presque :

"le niou tradada des users de l'horreur !!!"


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

pendant que ça remarche j'en profite pour vous dire : 

_*Bonjour !!!*_



​ 


_et puis : merci les hommes en rouge !!!
Tout semble remarcher _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

*bonne journée a tous *  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

'lut la compagnie


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

l'aurore se révèle être moins tardive qu'hier (mais bien plus que demain ?)


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

bon c pas le moment de rien faire quand même...   Au taf bande de larves...    

PS: Roberto au boulot...  ça s'organise un Tour de France pour gribouiller ta BD       


Allez good day amigas y amigos    :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Ouéééééééééé ! Un joyeux matin qui chante à tout le monde  

Mâtin, quel forum !


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

*Bonne année du coq !!!*

*



*​


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, content de voir que sinon tous, du moins la plupart des accros du bar ont supporté le manque (de bar) sans péter les plombs : j'ai vérifié sur les sites boursiers, les actions des fabricants de camisoles de force (j'ai pas dit de Camisol  ) sont restés stables. C'est bien fait pour les spéculateurs qui pariaient sur une montée en flèche des internements d'urgence.   

PS. Ceux qui soutiennent que, les plombs ont déjà pété il y a bien longtemps, ne sont que des racornis du zygomatique, non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pas de problème, on s'est consolé au toubarvert pour le plus accrocs...

Mais bien contents de la rapidité et du dévoument de la technic dream team.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

a tous, une photo de la salle des serveurs du forum MacGe hier soir :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Nan ça c'est un hall d'exposition de PC dans un grand magasin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne année du coq !!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Q'est-ce qu'il lui fait au coq, là ?


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Si tu souhaites plus d'infos 
Pour ce que je pourrais en faire de cette volaille, le plus probable serait un coq au vin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si tu souhaites plus d'infos
> Pour ce que je pourrais en faire de cette volaille, le plus probable serait un coq au vin...



Le type sur la photo !


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le type sur la photo !


 Rhooo ! C'est un enfant !!!


Dis ? Tu vas voir les liens que je te donnes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo ! C'est un enfant !!!
> 
> 
> Dis ? Tu vas voir les liens que je te donnes ?



Vi ! mais c'est trop chouette, pas envie de détourner ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Salut à tous. (Bon sang que c'est lent, en m'y prennant à 5h50 j'ai pas pu poster dans les users de la nuit)   :bebe:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2005)

Bonne journée à tous, je vais me coucher.


----------



## ginette107 (10 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous, je vais me coucher.




dors bien  

pas trés bien dormie, nez bouché, mal à la gorge, chauf froid, vive la grippe
  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

* 

Bon jeudi !!!*




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

*Bonjour tulmonde*    



on fait le pleins de vitamines et
on s'accroche pour la journée   


bon jeudi a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Bonjour bonjour !!
Du mal à me lever moi ce matin 
:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

*BONJOUR BONJOUR *

*A TOUTES* :love: :love: et *A TOUS * ​


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous mais ici, il pleut comme vache qui pisse.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous mais ici, il pleut comme vache qui pisse.


 
Sans rire, chez nous il pleut rarement c'est chiant, moi j'aime bien la pluie...


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

goOD MOorning  

Ici, même pas de pluie et moi je suis plutôt content


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

à tous et bizofilles, Paul à raison, y mouille un Max. J'vais vite prendre une douche dedans, avant d'aller en prendre une autre dehors? a+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, chez nous il pleut rarement c'est chiant, moi j'aime bien la pluie...



Ca va peut être en faire hurler, mais c'est vrai que le ciel bleu ça peut être lassant surtout avé le MistraL :sleep: )
Non non, je vais pas me plaindre non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Moi, ici, je constate un drôle de phénomène, il règne un calme des plus plats dans la salle de bains, alors, j'en profite, et hop, sitôt sous la douche, il se crée une file d'attente jusque dans l'escalier qui doivent absolument se laver sans délais ...  

Pis, tiens, je remarque en lisant la réponse de Sonny qu'il à beaucoup d'affinités avec les belges. Vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous mais ici, il pleut comme vache qui pisse.


Ah ici c'est cette petite pluie fine qu'on retrouve souvent le matin en hivers qui trempe à peine, et qui décourage de sortir le parapluie... C'est ça le secret de la pluie à Lille, c'est pas tant qu'elle mouille, ça c'est normal, mais c'est cette façon de se foutre royalement de toutes les tentatives d'y échapper, qu'il y ait un vent à décorner les pépins ou non.
Enfin bon j'aime bien la pluie, quand y en a pas pendant trop longtemps ça me manque...
_Sauf pendant les vacances, par exemple, quand j'ai envie de faire des trucs dehors _


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2005)

Ici, le Canigou trônait ce matin en blanc lumineux sur le ciel bleu. Quelques nuages se sont ramassés sur la plaine mais le soleil est bien là. Faut dire qu'on a eu un début de semaine, non pas humide mais trempé   

Je pense qu'on va pouvoir commencer à s'intéresser aux asperges sauvages d'ici peu. Y a de l'omelette dans l'air.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ici, le Canigou trônait ce matin en blanc lumineux sur le ciel bleu. Quelques nuages se sont ramassés sur la plaine mais le soleil est bien là. Faut dire qu'on a eu un début de semaine, non pas humide mais trempé
> 
> Je pense qu'on va pouvoir commencer à s'intéresser aux asperges sauvages d'ici peu. Y a de l'omelette dans l'air.



Ben ici, le Canigou, il trone sur l'étagère du bas du placard de la cuisine, à côté du Ronron, et vot temps de m ..., vous auriez pu le garder, au lieu de nous l'envoyer  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis, tiens, je remarque en lisant la réponse de Sonny qu'il à beaucoup d'affinités avec les belges. Vous trouvez pas ?



'tain, vous aidez pas pour les jeux de mots "géniaux" (quoi ! Quoi ! ... Kestata ?) Bon, j'le fait quand même :

"C'est pask'il a la même devise qu'eux : Oh Niçois qui mal y pense !" Warf !    

Sonny, si tu nous r'garde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et vot temps de m ..., vous auriez pu le garder, au lieu de nous l'envoyer  :hein:


Oh, et à ce moment là, je regardas par la fenêtre et que vis-je ?!  UN NUAGE !


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ici, le Canigou, il trone sur l'étagère du bas du placard de la cuisine, à côté du Ronron, et vot temps de m ..., vous auriez pu le garder, au lieu de nous l'envoyer  :hein:



On savait pas quoi en faire, on n'a pas l'habitude, alors on l'a renvoyé au fournisseur


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, vous aidez pas pour les jeux de mots "géniaux" (quoi ! Quoi ! ... Kestata ?) Bon, j'le fait quand même :
> 
> "C'est pask'il a la même devise qu'eux : Oh Niçois qui mal y pense !" Warf !
> 
> Sonny, si tu nous r'garde


 
Je vous regarde, et je pleure...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On savait pas quoi en faire, on n'a pas l'habitude, alors on l'a renvoyé au fournisseur



.. et pis faut pas déconner, on n'a que environ 300 jours de soleil dans l'année


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!

*__
dc : t'en veux des nuages ??? il y en a plein ici, tu peux venir te servir !!!
_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> dc : t'en veux des nuages ??? il y en a plein ici, tu peux venir te servir !!!
> [/i]



NAN, merci, j'ai la tête dans les nuages, ça me suffit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

*bonjour !!!*   


ici c'est gris, tres gris, tres moche   


reveillez en retard a 8h
messagerie wanadoo qui ne marche pas
bruit des travaux du tramway



bref..........bonne hournée a tous !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (12 Février 2005)

Bon week-end à tous!  
Ce matin je file acheter iWork s'il est disponible.


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Février 2005)

Grisaille mais avec une ficelle et quelques croissants chauds ça passe


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  

I pleut i pleut bergèèèèèère...
Casse toi avec tes blancs moutons qui obscurcissent mon ciel. 
En plus ils sont gris je sais pas où ils ont été trainer...  

_Mékel sale temps._


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

_*Bon week-end !!!

 *_
_*




*_​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

* un tres tres tres bon w.e. a tous  * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




opppppp debut , la pluie vous attend


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bon week-end !!!
> 
> *_
> _*
> ...





_*[hurlement]Merci ![/hurlement]

 *_



Chuuuuuuut ! yen a qui dorment !     ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * un tres tres tres bon w.e. a tous  * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm siiiiiiiiinging in the raiiiiiiiiin ...


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuuut ! yen a qui dorment !




C'est un peu le but... les réveiller justement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le but... les réveiller justement...



Oh cruelle ... !


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le but... les réveiller justement...


  ça va pas la tête non?!


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas la tête non?!



Ben ça marche apparemment !


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2005)

Pauvre roberto : abandonné tout seul depuis l'aurore  
Bonne journée à toi, le matutinal du jour   

Et bonjour aussi aux autres : à ceux qui sont pas levés, à ceux qui font autre chose que traîner sur les forums, à ceux qui traînent en silence au bar pour pas réveiller tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

bon allez , * il est 11h00*
il est temp de se *reveiller *    

bon dimanche a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon allez , * il est 11h00*
> il est temp de se *reveiller *



minute, laisse nous le temps d'émerger


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> minute, laisse nous le temps d'émerger




ta couette elle va comment ce matin ? 



     :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Rhooo c'est moi la première à poster ici ce matin??   Je suis debout avant Roberto???   





Bonjour tout le monde  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

bonne journée tout le monde !

Se réveiller au chaud dans son lit avec le bruit de la pluit (ou de la grêle) qui tombe sur les fenêtres c'est sympa, mais après il faut se lever  :rateau:  _Enfin je me suis pas levé tout de suite: je me suis réveillé une bonne heure trop tôt :sleep:_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Bonne journée tous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

QUe l'aurore timide ouvre cette journée prometteuse.


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour !  et bonne semaine à toutes et tous.

Pas trop mal aux doigts ? Et bien moi si :rateau:

rys


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

'llo folks 

Aurore, oh désespoir, oh réveil ennemi,
ne me suis-je donc endormi, la tête sur l'oreiller,
que pour devoir d'un coup, quitter mon lit douillet ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Va bosser feignasse !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2005)

C'est lundi...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

pap, pap, pap...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Jessie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va bosser feignasse !!!



Eh, Sonny ...


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va bosser feignasse !!!


Eh mais c'est Sonny, l'ami du petit déjeuner, qui nous dit bonjour, et il a même apporté les croissants !!!








_PS: vomis pas sur mes pieds stp _


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va bosser feignasse !!!



Il est grand temps, effectivement.  
Pour moi en tous cas.


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2005)

*Bon lundi à tous !!!*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Enfer sanglant!!!  Je viens d'ouvrir mes yeux glauques et que vois-je? La neige  a recouvert la petite ville du haut doubs où je vais passer mes vacances... C'est d'un vulgaire, tout ce blanc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

tout le monde, aulourd'hui, je bosse sur Paris, y pleut comme SB qui pisse, j'irai bien me r'coucher, tiens!   :sleep: 

Tiens, aujourd'hui, c'est moi qu'inaugure


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Bonne journée tout le monde !!
Ici il neige à gros gros flocons  :love: 

Comme ils disent chez smiley-sanctuary:


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

bonjour ensommeillé à tous


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

un tout petit...sans grand élan.. allez @ bientôt.


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi, avec une course d'élan !
> *Tu bouges pas ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> _Je vise ta joue et je m'élance !!_



En plus, il va falloir qu'elle te soigne après ta gamelle, pauvre Macelene !     

Salut les matutinaux, soleil et vent ici et un froid glacial pour les catalans : il fait à peine au-dessus de zéro   ce qui, par ici, est quasiment le comble des frimas   

Ceci dit, en Cerdagne et Capcir, au vu du temps d'en bas, ça doit être vraiment froid et nickel pour les congères.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

.... Aaaah, voilà! Je m'étais dit "Mon patoche, tu vas aller te passer une petite semaine sur le continent. Tu iras voir tes potes de ci et de là... Tu vas voir, tu vas être bien, mon Patoche...".
A nouveau, j'ouvre mes yeux bouffis par la vinasse.... Et voilà l'image que je vois... C'est pire qu'hier!!!!    ... Je suis bloqué..... Ouaaaaaiiiiiis ; je sais : Le ski! Mais je skie comme une enclume et ça me fait chier de passer une journée, déguisé en esquimaud, à bouffer du sorbet à que dalle...   ... Jamais content? ... Hmmmm ... Il doit y avoir un peu de ça    ... Allez! Bonne journée quand même!


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

Ici ciel bleu et soleil !!!

*Bon Mardi !!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ciel bleu et soleil !!!
> 
> *Bon Mardi !!!*



Arrête de me narguer!!!! Un peu de descence ; foutredieu!!!!


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

Bon merc... :sleep: ouaaaaaaah

Bon gnercredi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Waaaa, où c'est donc qu'il a neigé comme ça ????!!!!!


----------



## Mao (16 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi, avec une course d'élan !
> *Tu bouges pas ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> _Je vise ta joue et je m'élance !!_



ActionMan ? C'est bien toi ?    :rose:


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et...  _faites comme si de rien n'était mais je crois qu'il y a un chat _à poil_ dans ce fil _ et aussi à tous.


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2005)

On dirait que pas mal de matinaux sont en hibernation   

Salut aux damnés de la terre, arraché dès potron-minet à la quiétude de la couette ou de l'édredon.


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

*Bonjour !!!*

  ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que pas mal de matinaux sont en hibernation



Ca doit venir du froid (et du vent, pass'qu'ici ça souffle :affraid: )
Et p'is, c'n'est plus l'aurore, en nos franchouillardes contrées


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

à tous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

un café ou un croissant ?  

le 2 peut  etre ?    

bon mercredi a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café ou un croissant ?
> 
> le 2 peut  etre ?
> 
> bon mercredi a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben dis donc, t'as l'aurore tardive, aujourd'hui


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

tous au chaud...?    ​


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2005)

Bonjours, je vous souhaite une bonne journée et je file je vais être à la bourre au boulot


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours, je vous souhaite une bonne journée et je file je vais être à la bourre au boulot



C'est vrai, ça !   Moi, j'y suis déjà   
Le vent s'est presque calmé, ça fait drôle, on en avait perdu l'habitude.
Salut à tous les forçats du petit matin (pas si petit que ça, en fait, quelle bande de fainéants   )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le vent s'est presque calmé, ça fait drôle, on en avait perdu l'habitude.



Ah ? C'est une info ça, que c'est vrai, pas de vent en ouvrant mes volets ad't'aleur    
On va p't'êt pouvoir sortir sans 5 couches de fringues sur soi


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)

*Bon Vendredi !!!!*


_Bientôt le week-end en plus ! :love:_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

> Bientôt le week-end en plus ! :love:



Ah oui encore !!


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui encore !!


 t'en as de trop ???


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

*BONJOUR* 

Je vous fais pas la bise hein, chuis malade  :rateau: 
_Et puis j'ai les mains froides, où est le chauffage !_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> t'en as de trop ???



de trop quoi ça ?


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> de trop quoi ça ?


 bah de week-end !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah de week-end !



Mais une telle chose est-elle donc possZible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *BONJOUR*
> _Et puis j'ai les mains froides, où est le chauffage !_​



Crache dedans, ça va les réchauffer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mais une telle chose est-elle donc possZible ?



Le week end, c'est bien la fin de la semaine ? ... les sept derniers jours !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le week end, c'est bien la fin de la semaine ? ... les sept derniers jours !



La vie est belle tout de même !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

* bonziur a tous  :love:  :love:  :love: *


tournée generale de café thé et choco pour tous   

sauf pour spyro , pour lui ce sera  rhin advil   


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * bonziur a tous  :love:  :love:  :love: *
> 
> 
> tournée generale de café thé et choco pour tous
> ...



Si j'me souviens bien de ce qu'il a posté hier, tu peux lui mettre aussi un peu d'imodium !


----------



## macelene (18 Février 2005)

Alors bande d'endormis...      encore peronne ce matin ?       buenas....


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2005)

ma parole il est abandonné ce tradadadadéridéra     pas grave Bon weekand...  @ plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Bonziurrrrr et bon samediiii !!!!!  


nous voila en w.e.
le votre sera comment ? parce que le mien ne presage rien de bon   


il neige depuis 1h30 , sa donnera quoi en fin de journée ? 










bon w.e. a tous devant la cheminé !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

bé cé plus l'aurore    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _Bonziurrrrr et bon samediiii !!!!!   _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaaa, chouette photo, p*****, ici pas un flocon de chez flocon, rien, que dalle, pourtant que j'aimerai ça. Je t'envie toute cette blancheur


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est calme par ici ce matin ! 

Pour tout ceux qui ont bravé le froid extracouette, je vous souhaite : 

* Une Bonne Journée !!!  
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

tout le monde, j'ai pas posté ce matin avant de partir, je voulais pas vous réveiller.

Là, je viens de rentrer, recouvert façon bonhomme de neige, dehors, ça tourne au blizzard.

y a kelkun qu'a un café chaud en trop ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Février 2005)

Excellent week-end à tous! :love:
Brrr... fait pas très chaud ici.
La neige, c'était léger et seulement hier soir. Ce matin elle a disparu et il pleut. Un temps belge, quoi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Brrr... fait pas très chaud ici.
> ... et il pleut. Un temps belge, quoi...



Une mauvaise blague en fait...


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

BONJOUR TOULMONDE

Est-ce que vous allez bien, les petits néléfants ? :bebe:
Moi ça va là je commence à être réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

*on se lééééVeeE il est miiiiiiDiiiiiiiiiii    *



*bon dimanche tulmonde    :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

Merci Roberta de prendre le relais ! :love:

C'est vrai ça !
Tout le monde est encore sous la couette ???


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Ben moi je viens à peine d'en sortir  :rateau: 

Alors *BONJOUR*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *on se lééééVeeE il est miiiiiiDiiiiiiiiiii    *
> 
> 
> 
> *bon dimanche tulmonde    :love:  :love:  :love: *



Tu n'es pas allée à la messe racheter toutes tes mauvaises pensées ma gourmande ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas allée à la messe racheter toutes tes mauvaises pensées ma gourmande ?





tu me conseille quelle priere ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu me conseille quelle priere ?



N'importe mais à genoux.

J'aime bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu écris tout haut ce que je gromelle à mi-voix dans ma barbe !_



Euuuh Roberto ...   Comment dire ... T'as vu l'heure ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu écris tout haut ce que je gromelle à mi-voix dans ma barbe !_



En fait tu es vraiment un tordu toi..:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu es vraiment un tordu toi..


Je confirme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

*bonjour et bon lundi !!!!*



pour bien commencer la semaine , voila    










oubliez pas de passer en caisse avec le ticket en partant   


*bonne journée !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oubliez pas de passer en caisse avec le ticket en partant


¤ 12.20 !  Plutôt crever de faim.


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

BONJOUR TOULMONDE 

12,20 ¤ de "divers" ça fait quand même pas mal !!!
Alors que cette semaine l'hivers est gratuit dans toute la France apparemment...  :hein:


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 10,20 ¤ de "divers" ça fait quand même pas mal !!!


tu l'as eue où ta réduc de 2 ¤ ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

là j'ai pu emporter mon lulubook au boulot :love:

Bon, c'est parce que je me suis fait éjecter de mon bureau et que je dois faire de la mise-en-page...

Mais ça fait un peu plaisir quand même.


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

_*Bon Lundi Toulmonde !!!

:love:
*_​


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as eue où ta réduc de 2 ¤ ?


C'est la réduc "doigts gelés"  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !!
> 
> :love:
> 
> *Z'allez bien ?*



on ne peut mieux _zavez pas tous lu vos fils zabituels vous_ 


allez : au taf


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2005)

Une pensée émue pour les travailleurs, de la part d'un touriste, les doigs de pied en éventail, qui regarde neigeoter dehors sur une Lozère plus que bien blanche.


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

à tous, un lundi qui commence avec un rayon de soleil ... On se croirait mardi !


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Bonjour ! Tombé du lit, vais vite profiter du petit peu de neige côté jardin... 
Côté rue, c'est déjà une bouilla gazolinée immonde, sauf un peu sur les pistes cyclables


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est fait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Achete toi une bagnolle, le monde n'avance pas avec des trotinettes.


----------



## poildep (22 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Achete toi une bagnolle, le monde n'avance pas avec des trotinettes.


 Quand tu peux faire le trajet à trotinette, la bagnole c'est un truc de feignasse.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

On en pense ce qu'on veut, la réalité est là.


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Achete toi une bagnolle, le monde n'avance pas avec des trotinettes.


Oui la bagnole c'est encore le moyen le plus rapide d'aller en marche arrière !  

BONNE JOURNÉE TOULMONDE


----------



## macelene (22 Février 2005)

*Bonjour tout le Monde... * :love: on doit être le seul coin de FRance à ne pas voir un flocon... :hein:

ça vous fait une belle jambe... je sais...


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

Quelques flocons ici.
Sur les toits et les arbres.

Avec ou sans neige, je vous souhaite une bonne journée à tous !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Tiens moi aussi il neigeait à Nice ce matin..


----------



## poildep (22 Février 2005)

à Liège aussi y'a de la neige. On se croirait dans une chanson de Brel. :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2005)

Ici, quelques flocons par ci par là, il faut dire qu'il fait pour l'heure -10°c et qu'il neige rarement à gros flocons par ces températures. Il faut dire aussi qu'il y a déjà plus que suffisamment de neige par terre, et qu'elle ne manifeste pas la moindre envie de fondre. Hier sur l'Aubrac, le vent était léger mais faut croire qu'il avait soufflé avant, vu qu'avec guère plus de 50 cm de neige en moyenne, on voyait en coupe de belles congères sciées par la fraise : jusqu'à 3m.

Un bien bel hiver    La Lozère, y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2005)

Ici aussi 15 cm de neige, mais ça fond.  
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Accueilli par des manifestants bien remontés, incendie, pétards, fumigènes.... Des pôv' gars dont on ferme l'usine .....

Et moi qui monte dans mon bureau, faisant le dos rond, empreint d'un sentiment d'injustice, de révolte, de colère 



_* 

La valse qui a mis le temps 
On y va, c'est parti 

Le monde est pourrit, sans valeur 
Ca ne vaut rien, que de la merde

Et on y va 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prend. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
Qui dit non, qui dit oui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Reine des emmerdements. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Des enfants du Paradis. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à sale temps, 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prend. 

C'est la vie, c'est la vie, 
C'est la vie d'aujourd'hui, 
C'est la Valse à Sale temps, 
Que danse madame Satan. 

Et on y va 
C'est la valse à sale temps 
Qui vous lâche qui vous prends (bis) 

C'est l'histoire d'un pôvre homme 
Dans sa pauvre maison 
Baisant sa pôvre femme 
De bien pôvre façon 
Dessus son pôvre lit 
Avec son pôvre outil 
Lui fit un pôvre enfant 
Qui vécut pôvrement. 

C'est la valse à sale temps 

C'est l'histoire d'une fille 
Amoureuse d'un garçon 
Il s'appelait Cerise 
Elle s'appelait Gaston 

Et on y va

C'est l'histoire d'un pôvre homme 
Dans sa pauvre maison 
Baisant sa pôvre femme 
De bien pôvre façon 

C'est l'histoire d'une fille 
Amoureuse d'un garçon 
Il s'appelait Cerise 
Elle s'appelait Gaston 

Dessus son pôvre lit 
Avec son pôvre outil 
Lui fit un pôvre enfant 
Qui vécut pôvrement. 

Eteins l'abat jour mon amour_​


----------



## yvos (22 Février 2005)

violence des échanges en milieu tempéré...


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Pfffffffff a-t-on idée de se lever si tôt ?
Tiens il a neigé cette nuit...

*BONJOUR gelé TOUT LE MONDE *


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

cool, il neige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bonjour les gens


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

je sens que l'on va glisser sur cette journée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cool, il neige








Seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour avoir de la neige ici...   :mouais:


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2005)

*Bonjour !!! *











_Alors ?
Qui fait des bonhommes de neige aujourd'hui ???_
:love:​


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi 15 cm de neige, mais ça fond.



Ici, ça ne risque toujours pas de fondre . Hier soir à 10h, il y avait -12. Hélas, plus que quelques heures à passer dans le frigo lozérien avant de redescendre vers la tramontane. Hier après-midi, la Margeride était magnifique de blancheur (les routes aussi d'ailleurs   on n'usait pas trop les pneus sur le goudron). 

Une pensée compatissante pour les laborieux, dont je ferai partie demain


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Ouaip c'est le matin !
Vive les matins trop tôt ! 
Vive les nuits trop courtes ! :sleep:
Vive les crampes dans le mollet droit qui vous obligent à marcher à cloche pied :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2005)

Salut, les (rare) matutinaux.  Content de voir que Roberto a, enfin, eu le jouet dont il rêvait depuis si longtemps : un camion-poubelle ! Tu me le prêtes, Roberto ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Pas le temps de déjeuner, on se met direct sur le projet avant d'aller au taf.

Bah oui quoi ?  :mouais: j'ai 2 tafs  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

bonne journée et bonne humeur à ceux qui peuvent se le permettre :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2005)

Un site plus clair ...  :mouais: sont un peu broute-machin ceux là ...

Un consommateur pas content du tout. (et pas moyen de se faire rembourser en plus  :hein: )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée et bonne humeur à ceux qui peuvent se le permettre :mouais:



Oh que oui


----------



## Dedalus (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour aux matineux ! Nous on a fait la nuit buissonnière (souper et au dernier moment si crevés qu'on s'est fait héberger par nos hôtes...) Quel plaisir de squatter le petit-déj chez les autres en n'ayant qu'àà se glisser les pieds sous la table. Là, on vient juste de rentrer... 
On était partis en laissant tous le macs allumés, fichiers ouverts... connexion ouvertes... Au fond, la domotique, c'est pas une mauvaise idée, hé hé  Le mac qui garde la maison... à voir


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

_*Bonjour Les Zozios !!!!*_

_*




 *_​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin je vais faire de la carto : le zonage du ramassage des OM _(ordures ménagères)_ de la ville d'Angers !
> :hein:    :mouais:
> _Si vous voulez des z'infos, c'est tous les secteurs et les jours et heures de passage !_
> :king:
> :sick:



En bref, tu vas zoner !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour Les Zozios !!!!*_
> 
> _*
> 
> ...



 Cui cui à toi aussi !


----------



## goonie (25 Février 2005)

_Bonjour  à tout le monde 

Bonne journée :love::love::love:
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

tout le monde, j'vais pas rester longtemps, faut que j'aille gratter mon pare brise, voir si j'ai gagné   

Alors, Roberto, ces congères ?    


allez, bonne journée à tous, faut que j'aille bosser. Aujourd'hui, formation bureautique de base.


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

Mâtin que le soleil se lève tôt !!!
Je le sais, je l'ai vu: j'étais levé avant lui :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!!!*

ben alors, seulement roberto et pascal sont tombé du lit  ?????    



*oppppppp* debut la dedans et que sa saute

il est 8h30



bonne journée quand meme      :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!!*
> ben alors, seulement roberto et pascal sont tombé du lit  ?????
> *oppppppp* debut la dedans et que sa saute



 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

Oups pardon, je baille encore
Vais me reprendre un café tiens


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

Salut les poulettes, 

dernière journée de labeur..

aller, hop, café!


----------



## goonie (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!!*
> 
> ben alors, seulement roberto et pascal sont tombé du lit  ?????
> 
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2005)

j'attends que l'aspro finisse d'extraire le tomawak planté dans mon crane... :hein:    :sick: 
La journée sera longue...   
Je vous la souhaite bonne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Oups pardon, je baille encore
> Vais me reprendre un café tiens


 
Même pas le courage de le faire couler. J'vais me recoucher, tiens...


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!!*
> 
> ben alors, seulement roberto et pascal sont tombé du lit  ?????
> 
> ...



Ça fait déjà un moment que je suis tombé : c'est pour se relever que c'est difficile   

En fait, il se trouve qu'au boulot, à part dire des conneries au bar, j'ai aussi des choses à faire


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2005)

Bien le bonjour tout le monde 

La journee commence toujours avec un bon cafe  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

'
taf

'pluche


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour tout le monde
> 
> La journee commence toujours avec un bon cafe  :love:



non plus de café !!!!!  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non plus de café !!!!!  :affraid:



Moi, c 'est paracétamol 1g et sirop pour les bronches.... Je peux pas fumer de tout la journée... C'est pas bon pour le caractère, ça...


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

les premières fleurs...  les amandiers ...  signe des futurs beaux jours...    à Toutes et Tous...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non plus de café !!!!!  :affraid:


 Si, je dois en etre a mon 4e :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si, je dois en etre a mon 4e :love:



j'en ai pris 10 hier (soit 3 euros de café) et je me suis pas endormie avec 2 heures du mat :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> les premières fleurs...  les amandiers ...  signe des futurs beaux jours...    à Toutes et Tous...









C'est aussi la saison des mimosas


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai pris 10 hier (soit 3 euros de café) et je me suis pas endormie avec 2 heures du mat :rateau:


 Faut pas abuser quand on ne sait pas supporter :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas abuser quand on ne sait pas supporter :rateau:



je supporte :rateau: en plus il est super bon :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai pris 10 hier (soit 3 euros de café) et je me suis pas endormie avec 2 heures du mat :rateau:



Ecrit tel quel, je suis étonné qu'on ne t'ai pas encore posé quelques questions oiseuses, genre "c'est qui ce 2 heures du mat avec qui tu t'es pas endormi*e* ?"


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

_*BONJOUR !! *_

C'est le matin, debout debout, alleeeez !
C'est pas dimanche, un effort quoi !


----------



## Lio70 (26 Février 2005)

Salut Toulmonde. bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

les gens

Ce matin, j'ai mis un peu l'aurore en décalage horaire, 'tain, j'aime ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2005)

... Aaaaaah! J'ai enfin retrouvé le bon thread...
  
Quelqu'un aurait vu ce gros con d'Ami Ricorée? ... Il a pas livré, ce matin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Aaaaaah! J'ai enfin retrouvé le bon thread...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait vu ce gros con d'Ami Ricorée? ... Il a pas livré, ce matin...



Un peu plus à l'ouest, mon ami, un peu plus à l'ouest !


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

_*Bonjour le Bar !!!

*_​


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Aaaaaah! J'ai enfin retrouvé le bon thread...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait vu ce gros con d'Ami Ricorée? ... Il a pas livré, ce matin...



t'as qu'à prendre du thé


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

Je voudrais pas dire mais y en a qui se lèvent pas tôt le week-end


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas dire mais y en a qui se lèvent pas tôt le week-end


 Il y en a aussi qui ne passent pas toujours au bar dès le sortir de la couette... 

Bande de poivrots, d'abord !!!


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a aussi qui ne passent pas toujours au bar dès le sortir de la couette...


:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

*bonjziurrrr !!!!*    


moi je suis passé a la case banquier ce matin avant de venir ici   
et cet aprem on va voir une maison   


bon samedi et bon w.e. !!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je vois.
> _T'as mal à la tête ?_
> :rose:



Ouh là là, pas parler trop fort SVP !!!!    
Beh, les rhumes ça me réussit pas, je gère peut ^tre aussi l'alcool un peu moins bien qu'avant moi....     

Je comprends plus rien moi ... on m'avait pourtant dit que l'alcool brûle les microbes...


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

_*Bon dimanche !!!*_


Pour les levés de l'aube comme pour ceux qui sont toujours sous la couette !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

* bonne neige !!!!!*    

tout est blanc, la neige tombe toujour et encore
un bel aprem a passer le dimanche devant la cheminé :love:  :love: 


soyez sages    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

lumai à 12h12 a dit:
			
		

> comme pour ceux qui sont toujours sous la couette !


Ah c'est gentil de penser à moi :love: :love: 

hum

_*Bonjour tout le monde ! *_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est gentil de penser à moi :love: :love:
> 
> hum
> 
> _*Bonjour tout le monde ! *_




Tu disait quoi, déjà, hier 

Ah oui !



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas dire mais y en a qui se lèvent pas tôt le week-end


   :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

lalala 

plomplomplom

hello evwibodi  bien dormi?
ouais moi aussi pareil
je suis juste un peu en retard pour le repas familial mais j'ai terriblement faim, hm, comment faire??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Je viens de me réveiller !


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu disait quoi, déjà, hier


Non mais le dimanche c'est syndical 
Et puis je me suis couché à 5h du mat :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

ca serait cool un thread pour ceux qui se levent apres 14h     


ou apres 15h:love:  pour voir les vrais pros


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ca serait cool un thread pour ceux qui se levent apres 14h
> 
> ou apres 15h:love:  pour voir les vrais pros



le niou tradada des lève tard


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Cela approche les users de la nuit


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

boah je peux dormir 17h sans probleme........


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

ben moi je suis déjà parti et arrivé  après avoir quitté le boulot à 21 h 30 hier soir :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Allez les morues aujourd'hui on s'habille court, avec le froid ça rafermit les tissus !!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

Y a une dérogation en cas d'érection ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Salut à vous ! Que les cieux vous soient propices !
Tombé du lit ! longue journée en perspective !
Déserté MacGé hier pour une soirée peplum-Cottafavi plus deux ou trois petites gâteries à la Mad Movies...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

Chères amies, chers amis, jeunes et moins jeunes, mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs, 

BONJOUR !!!!

 :sleep:       :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Debout, ça caille mais faut y aller !!...*


AGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLA
 :rateau: 
5 minutes de pause radiateur avant d'y aller


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLA
> :rateau:
> 5 minutes de pause radiateur avant d'y aller




Ch'savais pas que les dragons étaient frileux ...

que ça reste tout de même une cheminée ambulante un dragon !


----------



## dool (28 Février 2005)

Je vous adresse une salutation généreuse à tous !

De retour de vacances, où ce fût plus de fêtes et retrouvailles que de repos, je n'ai point eu de quoi faire la transition avec le boulot alors je passe par vous pour me replonger dans le bain du quotidien   :love:

Que la journée soit agréable, même 5minutes c'est bon a prendre !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

bonjourrrrr !!!!!!! 

donc , chez moi on dt que ça a eté la temperaure plus froide
-10°........et ben , je m'en passerai volentier 


bonne journée a tous !!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez les gars, allez les filles !
> 
> *Debout, ça caille mais faut y aller !!...*
> 
> ...



Ben ... et les photos alors, oukelsont ??? 

EDIT : des crèpes géantes, hein ! Pas des décolletés plongeants    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2005)

le prochain qui me parle de réchauffement climatique il prend un bourPif...     :mouais: ...

Il neige en Provence (4ém fois cet hiver !)... et comme d'hab dès qu'un flocon tombe du ciel ici... c'est la panique (1 hr pour faire 16 km !!!)  :hein:    :rateau:  

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

ouais je me demande pourquoi des gens s'entetent a vouloir vivre en provence??

 

sinon bonjour a tous !!
 il fait super beau sur paris


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

*Quel froid !* 

Vous aussi vous vous chauffez au PowerBook ?

Vou Vou Vouah !!!

L'important : Avoir chaud au coeur

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

si ça caille 'tain


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2005)

Je vous salue aujourd'hui avec cette pensée: prenez bien soin de vos mains.
Elles racontent tout sur vous, et vous permettent tout !
Prenez en conscience !

Les miennes sont handicapées depuis des mois maintenant, et aujourd'hui je ne peut vous écrire qu'avec 4 doigts sur 10...non non, rien de grave, juste de la psychophysique qui tourne mal 
La douleur extérieure est parfois bien peu par rapport a la souffrance intérieur...

BREF !  J'avais envie de vous le dire, ainsi soit dit ! 

Elles sont beauté majestueuse.........



Have fun


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> et aujourd'hui je ne peut vous écrire qu'avec 4 doigts sur 10...



Ca a 10 doigts aux pates un lapin ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

Salut, travailleuses, travailleurs.

Les autres aussi, d'ailleurs


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour Toulmonde !!! :love:*



_Un peu froid ce matin, mais avec le chauffage à fond ça devrait vite être une vraie serre tropicale chez moi !!! _


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (Comprenne qui pourra !)


Lapin compris 

Mais euh *BONJOUR* quand même _*à toi*_ et à _*tous les autres*_


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2005)

Ben moi j?ai compris _hein ma jolie _


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

:love: LApin Bleu....  

et  à TOutes et TOus...  :love: Airport Express dans ma bibliothèque... :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ca a 10 doigts aux pates un lapin ?



Non, les lapins ne mangent pas de pâtes avec leurs doigts. et certains lapins, notamment les bleus ( :love: )  ont effectivement dix doigts aux *pattes*


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous qui n'avez pas écouté Emilie Jolie depuis si longtemps...


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous qui n'avez pas écouté Emilie Jolie depuis si longtemps...
> :love:



Mais moi, je l'écoute tous les jours, d'ailleurs, je vous la présente  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, je l'écoute tous les jours, d'ailleurs, je vous la présente  :love:  :love:  :love:


Elle fait une drole de tête, c'est sa réaction à _"tiens je vais mettre une photo de toi sur Macgé"_ ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, je l'écoute tous les jours, d'ailleurs, je vous la présente  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Emilie Jolie Émilie jolie, d'accord,oui, mais le motif du canapé ne l'est pas forcément peut être


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait une drole de tête, c'est sa réaction à _"tiens je vais mettre une photo de toi sur Macgé"_ ???



Non, c'était une réaction de surprise, mais comme elle et moi adorons cette photo ... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Emilie Jolie Émilie jolie, d'accord,oui, mais le motif du canapé ne l'est pas forcément peut être



On était pas chez nous ce jour là


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

*bonziurrrr !!!!!*


il fait tres froid ici aussi dehors   

j'ai passé une nuit execrable, j'ai mal partout  :mouais: 

vivement le beau soleil et l'eradications de cette epidemie !!! 



bonne journée a tous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Emilie Jolie Émilie jolie, d'accord,oui, mais le motif du canapé ne l'est pas forcément peut être





pffffff       

tu regardes le canapé toi au lieux des zolis yeux des demoiselles
quand elles t'invitent chez elles  ?    :love:


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonziurrrr !!!!!*
> 
> 
> il fait tres froid ici aussi dehors
> ...



Pour te consoler, robertav, quelques températures du Gévaudan ce matin :
- 23.9 à Naussac (Lozère)
- 27.5 à Saugues (Haute-Loire)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 

Fait toujours très froid, il va y avoir du monde sur Macgé.


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Fait toujours très froid, il va y avoir du monde sur Macgé.


Bonnet journée Foguenne.

Bonne journée à tous.

Des flocons épars

Quelques timides gelées

Plus personne ?

Debout ! La vie est belle !

Voyez comme c'est utile un bonnet?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Fait toujours très froid, il va y avoir du monde sur Macgé.





Chers amis bonjour 
(comme le dirait Louis Bozon dans le jeu des 1000 ¤...   )


Le froid, ca va donner un bon prétexte


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Allez bonne journée


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Fait toujours très froid, il va y avoir du monde sur Macgé.


 
Trés froid chez nous aussi..(enfin pour cheznous...j'me comprends...)


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

C'est une vraie tempête de neige ce matin  
Aglaglaglaglaglaglaglagla  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

_*Bonjour !*_





Ici neige et soleil !
Une belle journée qui commence


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour !*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ici on n'a que le soleil   Pour la neige, il faut regarder le Canigou un peu plus loin.
Il a encore un peu gelé cette nuit mais juste assez pour pouvoir afficher un moins. Ma Lozère natale me manque  (hier matin il y avait juste 25° de moins qu'ici  )


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

toutes et tous, aujourd'hui :

* Nephou est à la mode *

Car je suis malade :sick:


----------



## dool (2 Mars 2005)

Le soleil rise encore par chez ici...la bise est tombée et je l'en remercie !

Que la chaleur de vos coeur vous emporte au fil du jour !



Edit :il faut vraiment que je vous aimasse énormément beaucoup pour écrire alors que là je déguste a chaque mouvement :love:


----------



## nonos (2 Mars 2005)

bonjour à tous! 

qui a une adresse pour mettre des chaînes à mon mac il y a trop de neige par chez moi!


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Premier cdb...

Congères partout...

J'me la suis pété Ari Vatanen ou un autre, que sais-je, de ces pros de la conduite sur verglas... 











Bon courage à tous !


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

BOnzour tutti...:love:  pas le moindre flocon....  ça finit par nous manquer  Ce matin c'est encore comme ça de ma fenêtre...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

*buongiorno     *


ici il fait tres froid mais je m'en fou ,je ne vais pas sortir  !!!     


 25° a  l'interieur ....suis bien  :love: 



nephou , opppppp on avale bravement ses medoc's  




bonne journée a tousssss  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés froid chez nous aussi..(enfin pour cheznous...j'me comprends...)



Pour chez vous ... Pour chez vous ... j'y ai passé un an chez toi, au camps de vacances de l'avenue des diables bleus, en 73/74, et je me rappelle très bien des palmiers qui se cassaient la gueule bouffés par le gel en janvier/février !

Tiens, une photo d'époque, sous les arcades de la place Masséna !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une photo d'époque, sous les arcades de la place Masséna !




mon general , tes pompes sont pas propres !!!!     


desolé  :rose: je dois faire une fixette sur les pompes des gents !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon general , tes pompes sont pas propres !!!!
> 
> 
> desolé  :rose: je dois faire une fixette sur les pompes des gents !!



Ben tu sais, à l'époque, à l'armée, y avait pas de voyage gratuit, c'était quart de place une fois par mois, et plein pot le reste du temps, et en quart de place, l'aller-retour Nice-Maisons Alfort, c'était 78 F, alors, avec une solde de caporal (65 F mensuels), je rentrais pas toutes les semaines. Là, j'avais passé la journée entière à me ballader dans Nice, la photo a été prise un peu avant vingt heures un dimanche, alors mes pompes cirées impec le matin (condition sine qua non pour pouvoir sortir du quartier, avec inspection systématique par l'officier de permanence), avaient un peu souffert. 

EDIT : et pas question de sortir en civil, Jacques Médecin avait donné ses instructions au colon, il voulait des Chasseurs Alpins dans sa ville, et la PM rigolait pas. :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vide et heureux _mais vide ça va pas durer..._
> :love:



Ah ! Y reste des bouteilles au frigo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> BOnzour tutti...:love:  pas le moindre flocon....  ça finit par nous manquer  Ce matin c'est encore comme ça de ma fenêtre...



T'inquiètes pas, t'as p'têt pas de flocons, mais en chelchant bien autoul de chez toi, tu finilas sulement par en tlouver des vlais !


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Quel temps !!!

Si vous n'en avez pas encore
faites-vous tricoter un slip en laine !
    

C'est moins esclavagiste de le faire soi-même


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2005)

Va pour le slip en laine.  
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2005)

Je suis matinal, une fois n'est pas coutume...  Passez une bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Oui bonne journée


----------



## dool (3 Mars 2005)

Et ben que la votre soit bien bonne...

BONJOUR BONJOUR


_comment ca je fais tout a l'envers ?!!_


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Ça y est, j'ai pris mon rythme intensif : coucher 3 h, lever 8 h, efficacité d'enfer ! presque encore une semaine comme ça d'après mon planning ! heureusement que je suis petit dormeur    
Ben ça me donne en tout cas le très grand plaisir de côtoyer les auroreux (auro-heureux ?)

C'est le bout du nez tout rouge (on revient d'aller chercher des brioches) que ma douce et moi on vous dit

Bonjour !


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, je vous envoie un peu de soleil


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Le jour est bel et bien levé. :love:
Un peu gris, le ciel aujourd'hui : le soleil joue à cache cache.
Pour ceux qu'il passerait voir : pensez à nous !  



et puis à tous : *Bonjour !!! *


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit, je vous envoie un peu de soleil


 Merci LucG !!!  :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

*bonziurrrrrrrrrrr !!*


beau soleil en alsace mais .....-5°   


pour les tricoteur 
un calçon , pas de slip , et pas 100% laine svp , sa gratte !!!  


bonne journée a tous les gelées      :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée a tous les gelées      :love:



Merci Roberta :love:

'vais me faire un thé d'ailleurs 



_Oups je devrais peut-être dire Merci Tatie Roberta ?_


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2005)

:love: pas eu le temps de venir vous dire Bonjour     debout depuis 6 heures ...

DAns mon bocal, tout va biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnn   même les patients...

Bon je voulais dire à tous ceux qui sont Fans de confiottes que je vous ai mis à disposition les deux recettes...  au cas où...   dans le tradada  des Recettes....

Bon... ben c'est tout pour ce matin...      là j'ai un tout petit creux...


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

bonjour aujourd'hui néphoukekchose


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberta :love:
> 
> 'vais me faire un thé d'ailleurs
> 
> Oups je devrais peut-être dire Merci Tatie Roberta ?







pffffff     

tatie et quoi encore?  :mouais: 

t'as pas fini d'ecouter cet ivrogne de coca-cola  , le spyrospy ??????  


suis pas tatie  , pas encore 60ans balais ni encore aussi mechante


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Bon ! Promis je le referai plus :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas fini d'ecouter cet ivrogne de coca-cola


Ça ce sont des *RUMEURS*  
Je ne bois que de l'eau moi madame !!!
_Et de l'ice tea, soit.


Et du chocolat chaud...
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Que celui qui a recouvert ma table de jardin de quinze cm de crème chantilly se dénonce. En plus, il à du exploser sa bombe, tout le quartier est recouvert   

A part ça, tout va bien, le chauffage tombe pas en panne, je croise les doigts. :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et de l'ice tea, soit.hocolat chaud...
> _



Et encore pas le matin (_les aigreurs d'estomac _ ) 



Hum...
Et puis tu as oublié de parler de ta dépendance au diabolo menthe...


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tu as oublié de parler de ta dépendance au diabolo menthe...


J'essaie une thérapie, je remplace par le chocolat chaud :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour aujourd'hui néphoukekchose


 

    néfoupasgrandchose... en fin de compte...


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2005)

Va pour le slip en laine.  

O.K. Foguenne mais pas sur la tête   


pour les tricoteurs...
un caleçon , pas de slip , et pas 100% laine svp , ça gratte !!!  

O.K. Roberta, pour les tripoteurs il y a aussi le soutien-gorge...


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

...avec toute cette neige...  .....

....j'arrive juste....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...avec toute cette neige...  .....
> 
> ....j'arrive juste....








 a toi aussi​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 

Il n'y a pas encore grand monde ici. 

DEBOUT LA DEDANS !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

:sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:   

Chers zamis z'ici présents

  :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:   

Bonjour za tous zet à toutes !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Grosse bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, le vendredi file droit vers la plage du week-end


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

Allons, allons la douleur t'égare...


----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_ 

Dernière journée de la semaine, avant le weeeeeek-ennnnnnnnnnd !!!! :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous, soleil de retour sur panam'


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

:style:  à TOutes et TOus...  le printemps pointe son museau.. yen a qui ronronne déjà... en se chauffant sous les rayons...  

Bonne fin de semaine ....  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Mars 2005)

Ronronronronronronron



 et belle journée à Toute(s)  et à tous.....


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style:  à TOutes et TOus...  le printemps pointe son museau.. yen a qui ronronne déjà... en se chauffant sous les rayons...
> 
> Bonne fin de semaine ....  :love:



 helene


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ronronronronronronron
> 
> 
> 
> et belle journée à Toute(s)  et à tous.....



le doux ronron de la VIe....   






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> helene



 mackie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour !!!  ​

bon ben ....bon w.e. a tous  :love:


----------



## abba zaba (4 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée, n'oubliez pas vos crampons... 

Comment ? ah non non, pas pour la neige, juste pour tacler comme ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

Une nouvelle journee avec un tit rayon de soleil :love: 


Et la grippe qui a quasi disparue !  Ca fait du bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

tout le monde, ici aussi, le soleil est de retour, et le tapi de neige immaculé du jardin fond tout doucement. S'il ne reneige pas d'ici un ou deux jours, on va pouvoir passer à la phase "marécage"  :mouais: 

Mackie, si tu te pèles, essaies le chocolat chaud*, ça réchauffe plus longtemps, crois en un vieux motard (que jamais, vi je sais)  


_(*) y a aussi les p'tites loutes, qui réchauffent bien, mais au taf, ch'sais pas si ça l'fait ?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je vous salue !_
> 
> :love::love:



Tiens, bonjour smiley man  !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (Il agite la main)
> *Ça va ?*
> (Il est magenta avec des c½urs autour et un grand sourire idiot)
> (Il est vert et se marre franchement - Il est vert et se marre franchement - Il est vert et se marre franchement - Il est vert et se marre franchement)




C'est tout ??? t'aurais pu en mettre quelques uns de plus tout de même !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

(il dit au revoir et tire la tronche parce qu'il doit partir bosser là ménant et délaisser, par la force des choses et qu'il faut bien remplir la tirelire, son doux et chaud foyer pour un environnement froid et industriel dénué de sensibilité...)

OUCH


----------



## Lio70 (5 Mars 2005)

Rabat-joie! Allez, bonne journée quand même... Et bon week-end à tous! Moi, je vais encore pianoter un peu sur l'iBook avant de sortir du lit. Brrr, je sens qu'il fait froid dehors.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

*coucouuuuuuuu debout  !!!!!*


bon allons, on se leve , le temp est magnifique

*neige neige et encore neige      *



bon w.e. et *bon samedi  :love:  :love:  :love:*


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> (il dit au revoir et tire la tronche parce qu'il doit partir bosser là ménant et délaisser, par la force des choses et qu'il faut bien remplir la tirelire, son doux et chaud foyer pour un environnement froid et industriel dénué de sensibilité...)
> 
> OUCH



C'est vachement triste ça, dis donc, comme histoire...
...
Moi j'm'en fous, le boulot j'en reviens!!!!!     
bonjour, ou bonne nuit, chaipus!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

pas tant de quoi-comment, mainant c'est départ !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut la Miss !
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ton :
> *coucouuuuuuuu debout  !!!!!*






zutttt , j'ai mis une voyelle de trop peut etre  ?   

je voulais dire coucou comme cela   et pas  coucu ( cocu ?)avec des cornes !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
ENCORE UNE JOURNÉE DAUBÉE
JE VIENS DE FINIR D'ENTERRER
L'AMI RICORÉE

IL REPOSE À SIX PIEDS SOUS TERRE
ESTOURBI AVEC SA CAFETIÈRE
PERSONNE N'IRA JAMAIS CHERCHER
LÀ OU J'AI CREUSÉ

IL A JAMAIS VOULU PIGER
QUE J'AI DES HORAIRES DÉCALÉS
L'EX AMI DU P'TIT DÉJEUNER
L'AMI RICORÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉE


.... Merci ; merci     ... J'adore chanter sous ma douche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
> ENCORE UNE JOURNÉE DAUBÉE
> JE VIENS DE FINIR D'ENTERRER
> L'AMI RICORÉE
> ......J'adore chanter sous ma douche




 
     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
> ENCORE UNE JOURNÉE DAUBÉE
> JE VIENS DE FINIR D'ENTERRER
> L'AMI RICORÉE
> ...


y en a qui picolent plus que moi


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2005)

Salut les macgéens du samedi. Ici soleil et averses, et une bonne flemme pour aller avec.


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui picolent plus que moi



Sa muse s'amuse. Ça doit être un effet secondaire du fromage corse.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
> ENCORE UNE JOURNÉE DAUBÉE
> JE VIENS DE FINIR D'ENTERRER
> L'AMI RICORÉE
> ...



L'avantage, c'est que, sous la douche, il pleut déjà


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage, c'est que, sous la douche, il pleut déjà



Tu parles : tout à l'heure, il y a eu une fuite jusqu'ici   
Enfin, apparemment, il a avalé le savon : ça n'a été qu'une averse


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Avé les copains,

Dehors, il fait froid, là, je viens de dégager la neige des trottoirs autour de chez moi pour la deuxième fois de la semaine, ben du coup, j'ai beaucoup moins froid !  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avé les copains,
> 
> Dehors, il fait froid, là, je viens de dégager la neige des trottoirs autour de chez moi pour la deuxième fois de la semaine, ben du coup, j'ai beaucoup moins froid !  :rateau:



C'est comme ça que j'ai chopé la crève, il y a 10 jours... :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
> ENCORE UNE JOURNÉE DAUBÉE
> JE VIENS DE FINIR D'ENTERRER
> L'AMI RICORÉE
> ...


C'est le vin corse qui fait chanter ça???? 
Faut psa en prendre avant 11h30, sinon, c'est foutu pour la hournée!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que j'ai chopé la crève, il y a 10 jours... :mouais:



Un corse qui bosse ? c'est pas le second crime le plus grave après le non respect de l'omerta, ça ?


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Un smack à la volée pour Toutes et TOus...  :love: bon fin de semana....


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2005)

eh les mecs, j'veux pas dire, l'aurore c'est un peu tard pour vous la non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Autant dire DES GENS QUI N'ONT PAS D'HORAIRES !*



Du gibier pour camp de rééducation Maoïste, quoi!


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, *les MacUsers*, on sait bien que c'est rien que des [...] *GENS QUI N'ONT PAS D'HORAIRES !*


  

Moins fort !!! Je viens de me lever :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

On pourrait créer le thread des échappés de camp de rééducation. Car j'ai confiance, c'est un tradada d'avenir... on est toujours les camp-rééducables de quelqu'un...  

À part ça, avec ma douce on vient de sérieusement briefer nos deux jeunes nièces avant de les renvoyer dans leur foyer afin qu'elles ne disent pas à leur mère :
1) qu'elles ont regardé la télé jusqu'à pas d'heure 
2 ) qu'elles ont pu lire en mangeant tout leur soûl, sans crainte de mal digérer
3 ) qu'elles ont eu droit à une gorgée de champagne
4) qu'elles ont, depuis le balcon, fait tomber des petites pincées de neige dans le cou des passants
5) qu'elles ont jeté des pierres au pigeons
6) qu'elles ont jeté des trucs dans le vide-ordures pour écouter le bruit que ça fait
7) qu'elles se sont amusées à faire aboyer avec un truc à ultrasons le chien des connasses du dessus  (celui qui chaque semaine pisse dans l'ascenseur parce qu'elles sont trop flemmardes pour le sortir à temps)
etc. etc. etc.

Je suis bien tranquille qu'à peine arrivées chez elles, elles vont s'écrier Maman , Tu sais, Truc et Machine, ils ont dit qu'il fallait pas te le dire, alors on a ..........


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

'jour tout le monde, 

bon y a quoi pou le pti dej ce matin??
parce que la je creve la dalle sévère.
Il y a quand meme des fous pour se lever a 9h du matin un samedi, ou alors ils sont peut etre pas fous, mais juste macG-addicted.....enfin bon, bonne journée a vous tous et que la fête commence !!!


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et les z'infirmières ?_
> Je vous ai parlé _des *z'infirmières insomniaques* ????_


NON ne m'en parle pas  :rateau:   

     :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Naaan !
> C'est moi l'initiateur de ce tradada, j'ai décidé une bonne fois pour toute : _il est open, on s'en fout de l'heure !_
> 
> D'ailleurs, *les MacUsers*, on sait bien que des femmes au foyer pétées de thunes qui cherchent l'aventure*Autant dire DES GENS QUI N'ONT PAS D'HORAIRES !*
> ...




    *des noms, des noms, des noms...  *

 oui bon...


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et les z'infirmières ?_
> Je vous ai parlé _des *z'infirmières insomniaques* ????_
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je suis papillon de nuit moi et alors...     mes longues nuits de gardes ont laissé des marques indélébiles...  :mouais:

       mais je m'en fous j'aime ça...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et les z'infirmières ?_
> Je vous ai parlé _des *z'infirmières insomniaques* ????_
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Non, racontes ... Ca m'intéresse, moi, j'ai épousé une infirmière *somniaques* (à moins de 11 h elle décolle pas !).


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> NON ne m'en parle pas  :rateau:
> 
> :love:  :love:



de qui faut pas te parler...??    De Moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  




     :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et les z'infirmières ?_
> Je vous ai parlé _des *z'infirmières insomniaques* ????_
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



pas a moi en tout cas :rateau:


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2005)

A qui parler ?

De quoi parler ?

Vous semblez tous bien embarrassés !!!   

Donc BONJOUR à tous !

Tiens, un flocon de neige tournoie
sans trop savoir où aller...
Se décider, c'est parfois difficile
même pour un petit machin blanc
léger, léger...

Alors nous, les grosses bêbêtes, on
évite d'avoir à prendre des décisions.
Dormons sur nos deux ou trois oreilles.
   

Au fait, c'est l'heure : DEBOUT !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

buona domenica !!!!!!  

encoe et toujours la neige , 
elle tombe fort et s'accroche bien  

c'est zolie la neige mais là sa commence a gonfler !!!!!


bon repos domenical  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

*BONJOUR* 

Devant mes extra au chocolat ... le soleil acheve la dame blanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2005)

HELLO FOLKS

Aujourd'hui, un chouette rayon de soleil, et les chaussons aux pommes étaient parfaits.

Un bon dimanche en perspective

(Ah, et Renault à fait 1 et 3 au grand prix d'Australie  )


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2005)

Bon, ça va pas tarder à être l'heure de se mettre à table.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça va pas tarder à être l'heure de se mettre à table.



Un petit apéro au préalable ?


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

*





  SOLEIL  **



*​ 
ce matin sur Lille ​


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça va pas tarder à être l'heure de se mettre à table.




 LucG   et on mange quoi...?      Moi,  j'ai pas d'idées... 

Bon dimanche à TOutes Et TOus  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour les amis


----------



## Dedalus (6 Mars 2005)

Avant le déjeuner, une blanquette de Limoux apportée par des amis, à la santé de Joseph Delteil, avec des languettes de laguiole


----------



## Dedalus (6 Mars 2005)

Ce soir, bouillon de légumes et compote de pommes : les poignées d'amour, ça n'est joli qu'en nom !


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  salut tutti     

SALUT MR METEO


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2005)

ben puissque c'est comme ca, puissque c'est l'aurore a pas d'heure, paf.
je poste la maintenant, a 16h...
juste comme ça, pour dire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben puissque c'est comme ca, puissque c'est l'aurore a pas d'heure, paf.
> je poste la maintenant, a 16h...
> juste comme ça, pour dire...




Encore un peu et on pourra directement passer aux users de la nuit....       :style:


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

le crakosaure se réveille .....


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les haies a dit:
			
		

> le crakosaure


C'est quoi donc ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2005)

ca doit etre un truc qui mange que des bicottes


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

saure pas vore


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

booaa....c'était une pub à la con...pour des céréales pour le pti dej, avec un espece de dinausaure violet , qui s'appelait le crakosaure , et puis je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est resté


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2005)

ah, j'etais pas loin!


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous les MacGéGé.

Le froid sec est une bonne invention  

Vous tous, vous les cerveaux effervescents
faites donc des découvertes utiles.

On vous attend au tournant.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

Salut les rachitiques du bulbe !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

ah une bonnne crève carabinée, quel bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Avant le déjeuner, une blanquette de Limoux apportée par des amis, à la santé de Joseph Delteil, avec des languettes de laguiole



Et oui, hier c'était précisément les blanquetiers qui faisaient carnaval autour de la place de la République (mais je n'y étais pas). Et dimanche prochain c'est la nuit de la blanquette.  

À la santé de Joseph !


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

*Bonne semaine !!!

*






_

Merci Tibo _​


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

*Bonne Semaine à tous*

Les deux semaines qui arrivent, sentent les révisions pour moi et mon retour sur PC  suite au crash du petit DD de mon PB 
Je prie seigneur de la pomme que ce soit court


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous  et bonne semaine


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

à TOutes et TOus...  so long friends ...


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour mes beaux zé bellesssss !

Cette semaine je vous prédit pleins de surprises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






:love:


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour mes beaux zé bellesssss !
> 
> Cette semaine je vous prédit pleins de surprises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


une réédition du kamasutra par la MGZ avec support du retour de force ??


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

BONJOUR  

NON je viens pas de me lever  :hein:

Par contre on va pouvoir commencer à utiliser la cafetière qu'on a acheté pour le bureau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

*bonziurrrr!!!*
et *bon lundi* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



zut alors ; j'ai oublié la couleur !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour mes beaux zé bellesssss !
> 
> Cette semaine je vous prédit pleins de surprises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Salut, fille de Nanabozo, ou plutôt "Hug". Dis donc comme ton célèbre père, le grand lapin, tu pètes le feu ce matin !


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2005)

fils du grand Hecto :mouais:
LEs dieux m'ont pardonné et soufflé un sang nouveau 


C'EST BON DE SE SENTIR VIVRE !!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous....
Aujourd'hui le  mardi 8 mars à 7H25 et...
Personne sur MacG ????? A part quelques users par ci par là, personne au bar pour parler....
Allez, Bonne journée !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (8 Mars 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous , spéciale dédicace a Mr The Big !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le mopnde!
C'est vrai que les MacGéens sont plus nocturnes que matinaux...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Excellente journée à tous


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Mars 2005)

Salut a toi puisqu'aparement il n'y a que nous deux....je ne suis pas un lève tôt.....je n'ai pas été dormir à cause de ce super caméméon


----------



## dool (8 Mars 2005)

Depuis mon schpountz,ma tête vous salut  :sleep:   

Personne n'a de vaseline histoire que je me débloque avant ce soir ???!!!  

*Have a good day!*

:love:


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Les mecs debout
Au boulot !

Aujourd'hui les femmes restent au lit !

Comme d'habitude


----------



## dool (8 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ....Aujourd'hui les femmes restent au lit !
> 
> Comme d'habitude



Tssss tsssss....on attend not' pti dej au lit qui ne viens pas !!!! Faut se bouger là messieurs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a de vaseline histoire que je me débloque avant ce soir ???!!!


Ca te fait pas peur de poster des trucs pareils au bar ?    :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 C'est l'heure, allez,  tout le monde, et au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

neige, neige encore neige ........personne en veut  ?   


*bonnnnnne journée * :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

BONNE YOURNEE

BISES à toutes ces dames


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super le smiley coucou     
dire que j'en ai un qui fait tic tac au mur... de coucou hein, pas de smiley   :mouais: 
(eh oui que vous voulez vous, j'aime bien le kitsch...)


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

*Y'à du soleil et ...



il fait glagla ... ** darla dirladada*
*L'hiver on en a jusque là la dirladada ...




*Bijour fait pas bon sortir sans son casfque ... la vie de diablotine c'est plus c'que c'était ! *
*


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2005)

Depuis que sonnyboy a acheté un mac, la neige n'arrête pas de tomber !!!   
Bonne journée à toutes et tous ! :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tssss tsssss....on attend not' pti dej au lit qui ne viens pas !!!! Faut se bouger là messieurs










Il ne manque rien ?  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... la vie de diablotine c'est plus c'que c'était ! ...




J'suis ptêt à la bourre.... Joli le nouveau machin-là....


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

bon dia amigitos....  :love:  c'est la Journée de la Femme...  






			
				Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque rien ?



  ça va...   mais les miettes sous la couette...


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

slt tutti , vous devriez brancher france inter ... ça parle informa- tique


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est la Journée de la Femme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les miettes ? Bin elles collent à la peau.... ....

Mais elles n'y restent pas longtemps


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon dia amigitos....  :love:  c'est la Journée de la Femme...



Moi, c'est la journée de la flemme...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Super le smiley coucou
> dire que j'en ai un qui fait tic tac au mur... de coucou hein, pas de smiley   :mouais:
> (eh oui que vous voulez vous, j'aime bien le kitsch...)



C'est Spyro qu'il faut congratuler, c'est lui qui met presque tous les beaux smiley que j'utilise à disposition. Vas voir dans sa signature, il y a les liens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Spyro, allez, tu nous pondrais pas un smiley nain de jardin ?


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2005)

macelene     bon dia amigitos....  :love:  c'est la Journée de la Femme...  

Bonne journée   

(Voir plus haut   #978)


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2005)

Bonjour Loustic

Bonjour à tous les autres aussi.

Les filles vous pouvez vous détendre !
Finis les coups de brosse à reluire humiliants
que les médias vous ont distribués hier
à l'occasion de la journée artificiellement
institutionnalisée à votre gloire.

On vous aime.

  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

*Salut les tombés du lit !    
*


----------



## duracel (9 Mars 2005)

Tiens, déjà levé?
Oulala, qu'est ce qu'il m'arrrive?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Les gens qui font les brochures sont aussi des talents, des cerveaux, des experts...


Mais ce sont surtout des menteurs...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Aaaaah 
Bonne journée tout de même


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

je suis à la bourre ! je suis à la bourre 


Bonne journée


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Va falloir bosser un peu aujourd'hui.


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2005)

salut à tous


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour les cerveaux, les talentueux zet les experts !!!*


_En cherchant bien tout le monde rentre au moins dans une de ces catégories, non ? _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir bosser un peu aujourd'hui.




*Rien que d'y penser...*







     


PS : happy birthdday m'sieur Foguenne


----------



## nonos (9 Mars 2005)

bonjour!

pfff j'ai pas envie de m'y mettre mais alors pas du tout! 

allez c'est pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

*ciao a tutti* 


cosa facciamo questa mattina?  

haaaaaa si , i rompiscatole sono a casa

viva il mercoledi       



*buona giornata a tutti !!!!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps : un traducteur peut etre?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *ciao a tutti*
> 
> 
> casa facciamo questa mattina?
> ...





*Ca y est, Robertav se met elle aussi à faire du "Roberto style"
    *


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour les cerveaux, les talentueux zet les experts !!!*
> 
> 
> _En cherchant bien tout le monde rentre au moins dans une de ces catégories, non ? _



Ben, non, je vois pas dans quelle catégorie je pourrais rentrer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca y est, Robertav se met elle aussi à faire du "Roberto style"
> *




haaaaaa non     

moi je suis la vrai, lui roberto c'est du piratage !!!


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

c'est sherlock qui le dit a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> 
> 
> casa faisons-nous ce matin ?
> ...



Bonne journée à toi aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, non, je vois pas dans quelle catégorie je pourrais rentrer





moi non plus    :mouais:   

on va créer une categorie a part pour nous?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : un traducteur peut etre?



La même version en patois alsacien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toi aussi :love:





presque !!!!!!!!
mais pas tt a fait cela     :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus    :mouais:
> 
> on va créer une categorie a part pour nous?



pas besoin de catégorie à part...
Ha si peut-être j'aurais dû rajouter les "divinement belles" juste pour toi ???
 



Et puis finalement ça ratisse large...
Intelligent ne veut pas dire que l'on sache s'en servir
Talentueux ne veut pas dire reconnu
et experts ne veut pas dire utile


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de catégorie à part...
> Ha si peut-être j'aurais dû rajouter les "divinement belles" juste pour toi ???




ben comment dire  ?  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

dans cette categorie je serais plutot Geneviève  de Fontenay


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben comment dire  ?  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> dans cette categorie je serais plutot Geneviève  de Fontenay




Tu aimes les chapeaux, c'est ça ?     

Mais non, mais non ! j'ai pas dit guindée et ridicule comme la Geneviève ! :love: 
(incroyable les mauvaises langues qu'y ici....)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes les chapeaux, c'est ça ?
> 
> Mais non, mais non ! j'ai pas dit guindée et ridicule comme la Geneviève ! :love:
> (incroyable les mauvaises langues qu'y ici....)





    j'aurais du preciser      


genevieve  pour son role de gardienne pas par ses chapeaux !!      :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

oui bon ben bonjour :love: et à bientôt...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

:love: Elene... 

 tout le monde


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Salut à l'Aurore aux doigts de rose !
et c'est vrai en plus
et je sais de quoi je parle

Comment ça, ces histoires de journe des femmes m'ont tapé sur le ciboulot ?... bah peut-être...


Mais moi une Auore j'en ai une à la maison...


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2005)

Plus de neige ...   

Pas de train ...  :mouais: 

Pas de bus ...   

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, et bon courage pour la trotinette!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## dool (10 Mars 2005)

Un grand rayonnement spirituel à tous ceux qui doivent affronter avec bravoure cette journee remplies d'actions :love:

Et puis bonjour quoi surtout


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Tombé du lit.... Forcément, avec tous ces gens que j'héberge par temps de grève et qui doivent aller bosser    
Mon bon c½ur me perdra


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un grand rayonnement spirituel à tous ceux qui doivent affronter avec bravoure cette journee remplies d'actions :love:
> 
> Et puis bonjour quoi surtout




 :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:    :sleep:   

Merci du rayonnement même si je compte bien glander bien fort aujourd'hui


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un grand rayonnement spirituel à tous ceux qui doivent affronter avec bravoure cette journee remplies d'actions :love:
> 
> Et puis bonjour quoi surtout



 et quel rayon ...   merci Dool...    un grand * kisssssssss...* à TOutes et TOus...


----------



## dool (10 Mars 2005)

Bon aller d'accord, je veux bien rayonner aussi pour ceux qui auront besoin de moins de bravoure 

:rose: j'avoue j'ai du mal à faire des exceptions !



Edit: Euh elen, rayon charcuterie ???


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Blondes ?
> Brunes ?
> Rousses ???



oh l'autre   
sachez que je tiens pas une boîte à partouzes non plus    

(pas sûr d'ailleurs que ma douce serait bien d'accord)


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

Travailleuses, travailleurs, glandeuses, glandeurs, bonjour   

Ciel bleu, pas de vent, température doucement en hausse

Ça sent le printemps


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Euh elen, rayon charcuterie ???



   mais ....


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> oh l'autre
> sachez que je tiens pas une boîte à partouzes non plus



Un bar à bières, peut-être ?


----------



## abba zaba (10 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Travailleuses, travailleurs, glandeuses, glandeurs, bonjour
> 
> Ciel bleu, pas de vent, température doucement en hausse
> 
> Ça sent le printemps




Mieux ! Ça sent le mois de mai....  Bonjour


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour !!!* 


Et bon courage à ceux et celles qui essayent d'atteindre leur  boulot 

_(et qui vont aussi essayer de rentrer chez eux ce soir...
c'est pas pour les décourager, hein !
Plutôt pour leur souhaiter un bon courage...  )_


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour !!!*
> 
> 
> Et bon courage à ceux et celles qui essayent d'atteindre leur  boulot



Et toutes mes condoléances à ceux qui, malgré leurs efforts, ont été atteints par leur boulot.


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2005)

Bon ba j'ai réussi à parvenir au boulot...salut à tous, et bon courage pour la 2nde mi temps ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Choisis la trottinette !*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Ben, au moins, t'es sur qu'elle fera pas grève ce soir au moment de rentrer !


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

les Filles... :love: :rose:

:salut: les gars... 

enfin, j'veux dire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

marrant, ic i en ville il y a pas l'ombre d'une greve
par contre dans tous les villages autours sa greve dans tt les sens
meme carrefour © en fait !!!  


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

ben moi, même si je suis pas au boulot, je pédale ferme ds la choucroute aujourd'hui?c'est la grève du bizutage,plus personne pour m'adresser la parole,qu'ai je donc fais pour mériter une telle punition? C'est la punition indienne,où quoi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, même si je suis pas au boulot, je pédale ferme ds la choucroute aujourd'hui?c'est la grève du bizutage,plus personne pour m'adresser la parole,qu'ai je donc fais pour mériter une telle punition? C'est la punition indienne,où quoi?



Catherine, tu crois (permettez euh moi de te vous tutoyer), tu (donc) crois que c'est une heure raisonnable pour poster dans le niou tradada des users de l'aurore ? Hmmm ?
Y'a ka créer un tradada de l'après midi ma foi.


----------



## abba zaba (10 Mars 2005)

C'est la faute à Robertav


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute à Robertav



on dit "c'est la(es) faute(s) de Roberta"...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

roberto m'as donné la permission donc ....

*je poste ici quand je veux !!!!!!!!!!!    *

et pour vous faire galerer un peu plus
 je mets  plein des fautes  expresssssssss !!! na !!!!! :hosto:  :modo:  :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour vous faire galerer un peu plus
> je mets  plein des fautes  expresssssssss !!! na !!!!! :hosto:  :modo:  :casse:



Tu veux que je te dises ? T'as un mauvais fond, là, j'trouve.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Vivement ce soir, c'est le WEEK-END!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

tout le monde, et à ce soir


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, prêts pour le week-end ?


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les matutinaux, prêts pour le week-end ?



Fin prête ! 
*
Bonjour tous !!!*


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2005)

quoi ? C'était pas hier qu'on était vendredi???

Et m....j'étais trop prête pour le W-E !  

Bonne bonne bonne journée,y'a des journéeees comme çaaaaa  :mouais: 

  

:love:


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

les Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles....  :love:

 tout le MOnde...  et,   oui c'est bientôt  le weekand...


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

_*Bonjour Hélène !!!


*_


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Une bonne journee a tous de meme 

le soleil n'est pas au rendez-vous aujourd'hui en tout cas


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Ceux qui n'ont pas BESOIN de bosser
ont déjà commencé le week-end hier.

Les veinards !


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne journee a tous de meme
> 
> le soleil n'est pas au rendez-vous aujourd'hui en tout cas



Meuh si il est là !!!!!!   

Ah mais tu ne me regarde pas assez...tiens je t'illumine  

Bonjour à ceux que j'n'ai pas vu tout à l'heure dans le couloir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

*bonziurrrrrrrr !!!!!!! *


voila, un vendredi froid mais un soleil au rdv  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour Hélène !!!*_


 
je peux ???  :rose:



*Bonjour Caroline !!!*



*   *


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je peux ???  :rose:
> 
> Bonjour Caroline !!!





il y a  aussi   

carol, carola, carolette e pourquoi pas ......*carottine*     



ps: j'ai pas interet a me pointer au minichat aujourd'hui !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour cigarettes !!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour cigarettes !!



whisky et petites pépées ?     qu'en pense Lemmy (Caution) ?


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a  aussi



Tu disais, Robertinette ???


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour ! Si on regarde l'heure au soleil, on n'est pas encore à cet après-midi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais, Robertinette ???





moi  ?????     

 :rose: rien  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour bande d'enfoirés qui doivent pas bosser aujourd'hui !!!!

*


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

fuck y a tonton roberto qui va encore me surveiller


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais *j'ai des mômes* et je m'en occupe en solo tous les samedi:love:
> 
> :love:



Ah j'voudré pô te contredire, hein ? mais, euh, chuis papa ma aussi et euh, je préfère la mine réjouie de ma fille à celle de mon chef d'équipe...     

Mission numéro 1 : laisser les gosses dormire le PLUUUUS tard possible
Mission numéro 2 : expédier le 'tit dej'
Mission numéro 3 : abreuver les p'tits bouts, de force de dessins animés pour gagner du temps

Options disponibles : 
punition et renvoi dans la chambre
bain à rallonge
la cave...


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été sympa, j'ai attendu pendant une heure avant de vous réveiller !



Oui c'est sympa, MAIS tu nous a réveillés quand même...
  

Bonne journée aux endormis.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée et bon w-e à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

Je lis les news et vlan chuis dégouté, la suisse va permettre à ses ex-soldats de garder leur fusil version nouveau modèle. Un paquet d'armes de pointe* dans la nature, objet très prisé lors de cambriolages.

*avec ça t'aligne un ballon de foot** à 300m les doigts dans l'nez

**c'est un exemple hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2005)

à tous, ce matin, boulot, 'tain, le WE va être court !


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!!
Ce matin je vais à la porte ouverte de mon prochain lycée....
Bon week-end !!!


----------



## lumai (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, c'est l'heure d'émerger, si vous bossez pas aujourd'hui, si vous z'avez pas de mômes, z'avez qu'à trainer tranquille au lit écouter la radio, petit déjeuner cool, prendre un bain, bouquiner appeler des potes, bailler, surfer peinard, vous prélasser, réfléchir, écrire, nous écrire, dessiner, écrire ou murmurer des modamoor, enfin voilà _moi je vous donne *des z'idées*, après vous en faites c' que vous voulez !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est vrai que c'est pas mal tout ça comme programme ! :love:
Ça a bien commencé avec le trainage au lit avec la radio (même sans Paoli le samedi, ça le fait )
Et puis je rajouterai juste un passage chez le coiffeur ! 
Le bain j'aimerais bien aussi mais j'peux pas :hein:, pas de baignoire . Mais si vous êtes dans mon cas, je vous conseille aussi la douche brûlante. Ça le fait presque autant  !

Bises à vous les users du samedi !
Passez une bonne journée !!!


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le bain j'aimerais bien aussi mais j'peux pas :hein:, pas de baignoire . Mais si vous êtes dans mon cas, je vous conseille aussi la douche brûlante. Ça le fait presque autant  !



Mais enfin comment peut-on vivre sans baignoire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est prévu.
> 
> Episode 37 des Cités d'Or©, ou bien 25 de Tom Sawyer© ??



Avec un petit de bout de savane ?  :love:


----------



## dool (12 Mars 2005)

Que c'est bon de dormir le matin ... après avoir foutu le chat dehors a 6h30 (à chacun son gosse ) évidement !
J'ai bien pris note du programme roberto 

 les gens ! Que ce Week-end (s'il en est un) vous ressource


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :love:


Ah le week-end ! 

Dommage que je travaille aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

*bon w.e. a tous et bon repos :love: *


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2005)

de toutes façons les cités d'or c'est quand le grand con dort :hein:  :rateau: uste:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ...après avoir foutu le chat dehors a 6h30 (à chacun son gosse ) ...



  :mouais:    ... nous on cumule... et ce crétin de chat nous a fait la totale à 5h30... je suis descendu lui faire un petit réglage de biotrucmachin à grand coup de pompe dans le ©...    :rateau:   

Bon week end à toutes et tous...

Nous on a des amis qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps qui débarquent pour 2 jours... ils sont très amateurs de vin... visite des caves de Chateauneuf du Pape et des environs au programme...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2005)

Salut les roupillettes !

Bonne journée !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

bon, super soleil, pas un nuage, c'est dimanche, la vie est belle 
  
  :style:


----------



## dool (13 Mars 2005)

Vouais c'est dimanche...meme si j'ai eu du mal a le croire à 7h cematin... :mouais: 

HEUREUSEMENT LE GRAND RA est parmis NOUS !

Bon dimanche, sous vos.....couettes


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2005)

:style:




bon, super soleil, pas un nuage, c'est dimanche, la vie est belle ​


Merci -dc-


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

dites c'est quoi la fête catho aujourd'hui ?
(à part dimanche  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dites c'est quoi la fête catho aujourd'hui ?
> (à part dimanche  )



C'est le "premier dimanche après le dimanche d'avant"


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dites c'est quoi la fête catho aujourd'hui ?
> (à part dimanche  )


Rodrigue

File-moi du trèfle ou je te pique et je te laisse sur le carreau !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dites c'est quoi la fête catho aujourd'hui ?
> (à part dimanche  )



C'pas le jour où tu passes à la casserole ?  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le "premier dimanche après le dimanche d'avant"


 ok, ok,   c'est juste un dimanche de careme, une semaine avant celui des rameaux .


( Envisageant la venue de Dieu à la fin des temps, le prophète Zacharie annonce que le Seigneur posera ses pieds sur le mont des Oliviers et que le Messie entrera à Jérusalem, '' humble, monté sur une ânesse et un petit âne ''. Pour l?évangéliste, cette prophétie s?accomplit en Jésus. Avec lui, l?histoire sainte arrive à son sommet. 

La foule des disciples organise l?entrée royale de Jésus dans la capitale. Ils brandissent des rameaux et chantent des extraits du psaume 117, comme lors de la fête des Tentes, fête à forte coloration messianique.

L?agitation de la foule des disciples provoque la curiosité mais pas l?adhésion des habitants de la capitale. Qui est cet homme, se demandent-ils ? À leurs yeux, il n?est qu?un obscur prophète de la lointaine Galilée. )



la confiture, c'est mieux les jours où y'a du pain ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'pas le jour où tu passes à la casserole ?  :rateau:


  nan, ça c'est le vendredi saint :rateau:

("Père, je remets mon âme entre tes mains."
ainsi 
"tout est consommé !"

Jésus dans son dernier souffle d'amour.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok,   c'est juste un dimanche de careme, une semaine avant celui des rameaux .
> 
> 
> ( Envisageant la venue de Dieu à la fin des temps, le prophète Zacharie annonce que le Seigneur posera ses pieds sur le mont des Oliviers et que le Messie entrera à Jérusalem, '' humble, monté sur une ânesse et un petit âne ''. Pour l?évangéliste, cette prophétie s?accomplit en Jésus. Avec lui, l?histoire sainte arrive à son sommet.
> ...



Tiens ... le carème, c'est pas là qu'on est censé manger du poisson ? Gruuuuuug ! Viens voir ma jolie poële


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ... le carème, c'est pas là qu'on est censé manger du poisson ? Gruuuuuug ! Viens voir ma jolie poële


 tu rigoles, c'est la seule periode de l'année où je passe des vendredis peinard :rateau: 

 (Depuis le Concile, les "obligations" de Carême ont été réduites à un minimum afin d'en favoriser l'authenticité sans laquelle toutes les pratiques perdent leur sens. Les quelques "obligations" maintenues n'en devraient que davantage retenir notre attention et notre fidélité: elles soulignent la dimension ecclésiale de ce temps de conversion en nous rappelant que c'est en peuple que nous cherchons à vivre de Dieu à la suite de Jésus.


L'Église demande donc à tous les chrétiens de plus de 14 ans de pratiquer l'abstinence tous les vendredis de Carême. Cela consiste à se priver d'une nourriture que l'on apprécie d'ordinaire, ou de tabac, ou d'alcool. Le mercredi des Cendres et le Vendredi Saint, c'est le jeûne avec abstinence qui est requis de tous les fidèles majeurs jusqu'à 60 ans. Précisons que le jeûne prescrit par l'Église n'est pas l'abstention complète de nourriture, il consiste à ne prendre qu'un seul repas modeste dans la journée. Et chaque baptisé est invité à "faire pénitence " à sa façon. Mais toutes ces pratiques, pour être chrétiennes, doivent se vivre sous le signe du partage, de la solidarité avec ceux qui manquent du nécessaire, et de la prière. )


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2005)

*Bonjourrrrrr !!!!*

Oui, Pascal...
Moi aussi je croyais que pendant le carême, il fallait manger du poisson...






_Petit petit petiiiit
Petit Sushiiii
Viens par iciiii
Il y aura du riiiiz


_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjourrrrrr !!!!*
> 
> Oui, Pascal...
> Moi aussi je croyais que pendant le carême, il fallait manger du poisson...
> ...



Ah, pis à la mi-carême, il y a les crèpes ... C'est bon, ça, les crèpes ... au poissonGruuuuuuug !


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2005)

Ecoutez :

*POUM POUM     POUM POUM     POUM POUM ...* 

Le printemps arrive à grans pas ...

Bonne journée.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

dieu si ça rame


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

> Ecoutez :
> 
> *POUM POUM     POUM POUM     POUM POUM ...*  Débout bande de feignasses
> Bonne journée.



*Le Lundi matin arrive à grand pas...*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Excellente journée


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2005)

Salut les sinistrés du ZZZZlip !!!!


----------



## Dieu (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dieu si ça rame


 Je n'ai rien à voir avec ça.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

avec le CHUD tool tu peux désactiver un CPU si tu veux


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ma dextérité intellectuelle alliée à une intuition quasi-sans-limite que m'envient beaucoup de nanas




Qué ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> (...) c'est ça mon canard ??



Bon bé, on va vous laisser tous les deux hein !


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour Toussssss !!!*​ 


​ _Si si tous, même Roberto... D'ailleurs, toi, là, faut qu'on parle..._


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Ma dextérité intellectuelle alliée à une intuition quasi-sans-limite que m'envient beaucoup de nanas me font imaginer que _tu me proposes de désactiver de la mémoire vive_, c'est ça mon canard ??


raté : un processeur


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2005)

Bonne semaine à tous.
Plus que deux jours de stress, ensuite, il faudra assumer.


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2005)

Maintenant que l'ibook est désquaté, je viens vous dire :

*HOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAA !*

Avec une matinée comme ça je sens qu'on être dans l'obligation de surveiller les gamins DEHORS !    





HAVE A GOOD DAY MY FRIENDS !


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2005)

Salut, les veilleurs de l'aurore. Locomotivons à toute vapeur sur les rails du lundi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

*BooOOO**oonjo**OOoooOOoouuUUur
*
On dirait bien que ... j'avais raison hier ! :love: :love: 

Fait beau aujourd'hui :style:*
*


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les veilleurs de l'aurore. Locomotivons à toute vapeur sur les rails du lundi


C'est bien la preuve qu'ils retardent un peu... dans le Sud !


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la preuve qu'ils retardent un peu... dans le Sud !



La vapeur, c'est pour le plaisir de la chose, pas par retard. C'est comme l'amour courtois   

D'ailleurs, la ligne SNCF Neussagures-Béziers qui passe par ma chère Lozère a été électrifiée complètement en mai 1932, avant la plupart des lignes du nord


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

*bonjour !!!!*

bonne semaine a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2005)

Salut,
la semaine commence bien, sur un air de printemps


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour Toussssss !!!*​ ​




_ Bonjour toute ... mignonne  :rose:  :love:  :love: _​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *BooOOO**oonjo**OOoooOOoouuUUur
> *
> On dirait bien que ... j'avais raison hier ! :love: :love:
> 
> ...



 Et en plusse, t'avais même raison d'avoir raison, je trouve


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

reveillé à 7h30 par une voisine pour une histoire de clefs 
j'suis pas concierge moi ! 
pas de reseau jusqu'a 9 heures, et la matinée a lire des licences de typographies, pour ne pas trouver mon bonheur 
à moitié la crève, bref, comme un lundi.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 

Vu la prolification des threads à floods, les posteurs du 73ième message et du 133ième message dans le bar aujourd"hui seront bannis pour 10 jours, quelques que soit leur message.   

On va taper au hasard.   

Vous trouvez la vie cruelle, vous avez raison.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *73ème, c'est vite fait !*



On ne dira plus:
"bizarre, ça fait une semaine qu'on ne le voit plus."

mais bien:
"dommage, ça fait une semaine qu'il est banni."


----------



## Gregg (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, bon matin et bon réveil !

Au programme aujourd'hui : 

-Etude
-Maths
-Histoire
-Physique
-Francais
-Allemand
-Anglais

La pire journée de la semaine, manquerait plus qu'on ai latin....


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Vu la prolification des threads à floods, les posteurs du 73ième message et du 133ième message dans le bar aujourd"hui seront bannis pour 10 jours, quelques que soit leur message.
> 
> ...



Oulala, on y est presque.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Allez bonne journée à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2005)

*Euh, Señor Vendez, ma quesqué celà a à vouare avèque las mémères y leurs caniches ?*  
las historias de tramouaiZ et de Troca con las mémèras ? No entiendo nada...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2005)

Salut Roberto, tu déjeunes avec quoi ?    

Salut tout le monde, enfin les levés, les autres attendront   

Les célèbres "entrées maritimes" ont fait leur retour : ça n'a l'air de rien, mais quand ils annoncent ça, ça me fout le bourdon, on sent déjà la mélasse arriver   et de fait, ça grisouille, on se croirait à Paris


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

Caféééééé :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour a vous et bonne nuit a moi....:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Vu la prolification des threads à floods, les posteurs du 73ième message et du 133ième message dans le bar aujourd"hui seront bannis pour 10 jours, quelques que soit leur message.
> 
> ...


 :love: 

voilà une méthode qui m'plaît


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> voilà une méthode qui m'plaît



   

surtout que moi, je serait couché.......    


re-bonne nuit.... :sleep:


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous et toutes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Caféééééé :love:



On peut avoir un petit coup de poire avec ?


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, bon matin et bon réveil !
> 
> Au programme aujourd'hui :
> 
> ...


 
la physique avant la cantoche, c'est l'enfer, mais le français pour faire la sieste, tranquilllllllle

salut à tous ..je vous le disais hier, le printemps se pointe (c'était le point météo de Joel Colada  )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Vu la prolification des threads à floods, les posteurs du 73ième message et du 133ième message dans le bar aujourd"hui seront bannis pour 10 jours, quelques que soit leur message.
> 
> ...


et hop je multiplie mes chances au grand concours  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Vu la prolification des threads à floods, les posteurs du 73ième message et du 133ième message dans le bar aujourd"hui seront bannis pour 10 jours, quelques que soit leur message.
> 
> ...



mais que font les admin ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On ne dira plus:
> "bizarre, ça fait une semaine qu'on ne le voit plus."
> 
> mais bien:
> "dommage, ça fait une semaine qu'il est banni."



plus exactement "dommage qu'il ne soit pas en vacances"   

mais qui   

_ah, j'oubliais:_


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop je multiplie mes chances au grand concours  :love:



Il y en a déjà deux qui sont out.   
(c'est par hasard deux nioubs.)

Demain, je définirais trois numéros perdant.    dont un qui sera éliminé pour 15 jours.


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le Monde... :love:

passer de 0° à 13° c'est du pur bonheur... :love: et attendre les hirondelles qui ouvriront le Tango du Printemps...


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2005)

C'est ce matin...  C'est ce matin et au départ j'envisageais de vous décrire de façon sirupeuse et romantique cette impression toujours renouvellée et qui chaque année, tombe à vos pieds, frémit à vos narine, sussure à votre oreille... 
et vous fait dire : Ha ?! Ça y est !

Vous voyez le genre ? 

Alors aujourd'hui, ouvrez la fenêtre, écoutez ça, et passez une bonne journée, 
c'est ce matin, et cette fois-ci, c'est bien le printemps ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour ou plutot ........bon aprem !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

Roberto, tu te leves quand je me couche, alors.....

Bonjour.....


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjpur à tous ! 

Ce matin :
-Etude(ca commence fort)
-Svt
-Etude
-Maths

Une matinée violente en, perspective....

J'essayerai de passer par le cdi pendant mes heures d'études pour vous faire un titi coucou !

Sinon, he bien, ah ce midi !


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

Salut les gens
Aujourd'hui, mn patron revient, il était parti depuis 5 jours, c'etait pas mal...
Sinon, bon courage à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonjpur à tous !
> 
> Ce matin :
> -Etude(ca commence fort)
> ...


 
Tu joues jamais au baby foot ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, on nage dans la marinade, vivement la tramontane    
Sinon, y aura plus qu'à rajouter les légumes pour nous servir en pot-au-feu bien mijoté. Et en plus, sous cette humidité sans gouttes, tout est sec et les asperges sauvages refusent de sortir le bout du nez tant qu'il n'y aura pas plus d'eau.

Bon, c'est le printemps, pas la saison que je préfère


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les matutinaux, on nage dans la marinade, vivement la tramontane
> Sinon, y aura plus qu'à rajouter les légumes pour nous servir en pot-au-feu bien mijoté. Et en plus, sous cette humidité sans gouttes, tout est sec et les asperges sauvages refusent de sortir le bout du nez tant qu'il n'y aura pas plus d'eau.
> 
> Bon, c'est le printemps, pas la saison que je préfère




Salut tout le monde... purée de pois tu veux dire... Ici ça colle, c'est moite... mis certaine que le soleil va percer.  :style:

Pas d'eau... dur dur pour les plantes.    

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

grand soleil ici


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues jamais au baby foot ?



C'est une sorte de mini-polo sans cheval, c'est ça ?


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grand soleil ici



t'inquiète...   je sens que ça vient


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète...   je sens que ça vient



ici, les aminches, pas un nuage in da sky


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2005)

Hello YOUUUU !

snf snf...ca sent le beau temps ici 

Allez humer ce bon air de renouveau......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2005)

Un sentiment diffus qui s'éparpille en moi me chuchotte que je vais probablement passer beaucoup moins de temps au bar MacG, ces temps-ci... Certains esprits chagrin diront sans doute "Tant mieux! C'est pas trop tôt!"... Je retrouve déjà mes terrasses préférées... avec un peu de patience, ce seront mes paillotes...
Vous m'avez aidé à passer un automne et un hiver suportables  ; m'avez fait rire ou sourire souvent   ... Un grand merci, par conséquent. :love:
C'est une matinée où j'apprécie de me réveiller...


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un sentiment diffus qui s'éparpille en moi me chuchotte que je vais probablement passer beaucoup moins de temps au bar MacG, ces temps-ci... Certains esprits chagrin diront sans doute "Tant mieux! C'est pas trop tôt!"... Je retrouve déjà mes terrasses préférées... avec un peu de patience, ce seront mes paillotes...
> Vous m'avez aidé à passer un automne et un hiver suportables  ; m'avez fait rire ou sourire souvent   ... Un grand merci, par conséquent. :love:
> C'est une matinée où j'apprécie de me réveiller...



 Isollella...? bon Patochman... un   et on ne t'oubliera pas ... bon vent  :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues jamais au baby foot ?



Y veut pas finir comme toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un sentiment diffus qui s'éparpille en moi me chuchotte que je vais probablement passer beaucoup moins de temps au bar MacG, ces temps-ci... Certains esprits chagrin diront sans doute "Tant mieux! C'est pas trop tôt!"... Je retrouve déjà mes terrasses préférées... avec un peu de patience, ce seront mes paillotes...
> Vous m'avez aidé à passer un automne et un hiver suportables  ; m'avez fait rire ou sourire souvent   ... Un grand merci, par conséquent. :love:
> C'est une matinée où j'apprécie de me réveiller...



Tu prends le maquis ?   (Attention, pas le Mackie, hein !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un sentiment diffus qui s'éparpille en moi me chuchotte que je vais probablement passer beaucoup moins de temps au bar MacG, ces temps-ci...
> Vous m'avez aidé à passer un automne et un hiver suportables  ; m'avez fait rire ou sourire souvent   ... Un grand merci, par conséquent. :love:
> C'est une matinée où j'apprécie de me réveiller...





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon Patochman... un  et on ne t'oubliera pas ... bon vent



*Vivement l'hiver, hein ?   *

...oui je sais on est encore d'dans, nan, je pensais au prochain...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

*bon mercredi a tous plein de soleil !!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Isollella...? bon Patochman... un   et on ne t'oubliera pas ... bon vent  :style:



... Scudo et Capo di feno ; surtout...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Et bonne journée aussi


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui

Par ici

Le ciel est gris

Dit

Mistigri

Sortez vos grigris

Soleil avant midi

Bonne journie

 

La pêche de Roberto est communicative. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## dool (17 Mars 2005)

Ben moi je sens qu'elle va être dure celle là !!!

Je parle de la journée évidement 

Chaleureuses pensees en cette belle matinée.....


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit et félicitations pour ceux qui ont du soleil.   
Ici c'est marinade et grisouile. Ça se lèvera dans la journée, mais va savoir à quelle heure !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2005)

_*
Y'a d'la joie, bonjour bonjour les hirondelles. Y'a d'la joie, dans le ciel par dessus le toit. Y'a d'la joie, et du soleil dans les ruelles. Y'a d'la joie, partout, y'a d'la joie*_


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour a tous... encore une magnifique journee j'espere 

Joyeuse Saint Patrick


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2005)

salut, bonne journee...
moi j'debauche, j'vais m'coucher  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!​*
un beau soleil
les enfants a l'ecole
le bruit de la ville pas trop bruyant

*bonne journée  a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit et félicitations pour ceux qui ont du soleil.
> Ici c'est marinade et grisouile. Ça se lèvera dans la journée, mais va savoir à quelle heure !



Salut salut !  (j'ai fait sobre aujourd'hui  )

Ici beau soleil radieux :style:  on dirait le sud :love: o le vrai  )
Bon Luc G elles en sont où les asperges sauvages ?  depuis le temps que tu nous en parles :hein: j'm'inquiète moi ! 

Allez bonne journée !


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Luc G elles en sont où les asperges sauvages ?  depuis le temps que tu nous en parles :hein: j'm'inquiète moi !



Elles protestent énergiquement contre la sécheresse (sécheresse humide ces jours-ci, un comble !  ), enfin je suppose, en refusant de pousser : dimanche, on a vaguement regardé mais on n'en a trouvé que de quoi faire une omelette de 2 oeufs, et encore !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elles protestent énergiquement contre la sécheresse (sécheresse humide ces jours-ci, un comble !  ), enfin je suppose, en refusant de pousser : dimanche, on a vaguement regardé mais on n'en a trouvé que de quoi faire une omelette de 2 oeufs, et encore !



omelette avec 2 ½ufs ?  quelle misère !  
 bon si je comprends bien on va pouvoir attendre ton invitation à la dégustation alors !


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> omelette avec 2 ½ufs ?  quelle misère !
> bon si je comprends bien on va pouvoir attendre ton invitation à la dégustation alors !


 
Affamée de bon matin ?! 

Ici il commence a y'en avoir quelques unes des asperges sauvages. Et des poireaux sauvages aussi. Un délice..:love:


----------



## nonos (17 Mars 2005)

amis du jour bonjour!


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous. 

J'inaugure... 



Alors on se réveille doucement, hein ? Ce soir c'est WE, n'allez pas vous luxer un truc.... 

:love: aux filles et en particulier..... 

:tape dans le dos: aux garçons.....


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2005)

en avance sur mon timing...  

Bonjour tout le monde... les merles et merlettes chantent :love: Belle Journée.. :style:


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Moi, je touse, j'ai le nez qui coule et qui est irrité et je commence à faire de la conjonctvite ou de l'allergie.... A part ca tout va bien !

Au programme : 

-Allmenand
-Anglais
-Latin
-Histoire
-Education civique
-Etude
-Maths

C'est vraiment la pire journée de la semaine....
Mais bon après, c'est la week-end !!!!

Allez Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2005)

Ce jour

Amour

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

Bonour tout lemonde.
Dis moi, Robeto, t'es poete des le matin???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

*Bon,   les aminches
*
Today, we are vendredi.
Et qui dit vendredi dit que ça blaire bon la fin de semaine  :love: 
que je suis désolé d'avance pour tous les pauvres bougres qui devront tout de même se lever demain matin pour aller bosser au lieu de rester devant leur écran à blablater avec l'univers, mais pour les autres,  c'est le dernier jour de dur dur labeur et que ça fleure bon le dégoupillage de bière et l'apéro à tout va tout ça  
Alors, oui, je serais presque de bonne humeur à l'idée d'aller bosser ad't'aleur et retrouver tous les abr..., euh, tous mes camarades professionnels avec qui je partage 7h30 journalièrement 
Qu'hier nous autres petits chiourmes d'employés corvéables à merci avont réussi à faire plier notre direction et la forcer à accepter nos positions, ah c'était grand, c'était beau.   
Le seul hic, c'est qu'il n'y aura pas du coup de piquet de grève et que du coup, que je m'étais déjà fait à l'idée des grillades et autres brochettes devant le portail... euh, y faudra trouver une autre occaze...  

Bref, si quelqu'un *possède un jardin, une terrace,ou je ne sais quoi dans mes parrages et qu'il ait un barbecue *


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous et bon barbecue à -DC-.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2005)

Salut les matinaux. Le soleil a pointé son nez tôt ce matin, le marin reflue. À la veille du week-end, c'est on ne peut mieux.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon,  les aminches*
> 
> Today, we are vendredi.
> Et qui dit vendredi dit que ça blaire bon la fin de semaine :love:
> ...


 
Salur DC, j'ai la terrasse, le barbecue, la biere, les chips, bref, tout le necessaire...
par contre, je suis pas le plus pres de chez toi,mais avec un peu de courage, ca doit pouvoir se faire...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

GOOD MORNING ... et avec le soleil en plus


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

tout le monde !!
Vivement ce soir qu'on se couche pas  



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, Robeto, t'es poete des le matin???


Il se fait poète poète,
il nous fait poète poète,
on se fait poète poète,
et puis ça y est.


----------



## dool (18 Mars 2005)

Salut vous! 

Donald m'a téléphoner ce matin...on lui a volé son costume...quelqu'un a un indice ?....Spyro?? 





Let the sunshine blablabla


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Salut vous!
> 
> Donald m'a téléphoner ce matin...on lui a volé son costume...quelqu'un a un indice ?....Spyro??



Ben quoi ? ce soir c'est le ouikenne, le dragono, ben y s'est mis sur son 31, c'est tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> whohooooooooooooooo demain je pars skier dans les alpes c'est trop bien !!!!
> 
> aaaaah enfin la vraie vie, *des kilomètres de pistes rien que pour moi !!* je sens que ca va être la meilleure semaine de ski de toute ma vie !!!!!!:love:  ca fait 4 mois que j'ai pas quitté Paris je commencais à devenir fou .
> 
> ...



C'est toi, le P.D.G. de Samsung ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Donald m'a téléphoner ce matin...on lui a volé son costume...quelqu'un a un indice ?....Spyro??


Tu confonds mon lapin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds mon lapin...



Ah ben voui ! C'est pas Donald, ce serait plutôt "Jiminy *B*riquet"


----------



## dool (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds mon lapin...



 Bah c'est Donald qui m'a appelé j'y peut rien moi...  

Bon d'accord okay je me plie, j'ai perdue,je suis une grosse merde, j'ai pas de culture...oh maître je vous prie d'accepter mes plus amples excuses  !   _ca va là?_

M'enfin, je ne te croyais pas aussi cruel pour pouvoir chiper les frustres d'une conscience! Heureusement que tu gardes le coeur sur la main !


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord okay je me plie, j'ai perdue,je suis une grosse merde, j'ai pas de culture...


Non c'est surtout que tu lis pas les fil des users de la nuit, et ÇA c'est vraiment grave   

J'avais une prof de français en prépa qui disait "c'est pas grave d'être inculte, c'est le rester qui est grave" 
probablement sa version personnelle d'_errare humanum est_


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2005)

:affraid: Spyro s'est transformé en criquet :affraid:
vite mes schlapettes :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Spyro s'est transformé en criquet :affraid:
> vite mes schlapettes :hosto:



'tain, arrête ! ça va plus être tenable dans le bar, tes shlapettes tous les trois post ! ou alors, je sais pas, met des chaussettes étanches ! Déjà qu'avant, l'odeur de poisson ...


----------



## dool (18 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, arrête ! ça va plus être tenable dans le bar, tes shlapettes tous les trois post ! ou alors, je sais pas, met des chaussettes étanches ! Déjà qu'avant, l'odeur de poisson ...



Ben quoi elles sont po belles Ses schlapettes ???

Y'a un traitement anti-odeurS pourtant 

Par contre c'est vrai qu'elles s'imposent mon Pti rouge poisson !!


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2005)

*Bonjour !!!*

Vouaaaa ! Il y a du soleil en plus !!! :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa ! Il y a du soleil en plus !!! :love:


Ah oui tiens, nous il commence à apparaitre :love:

_C'est toi qui nous l'a envoyé ? _


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est toi qui nous l'a envoyé ? _



J'aimerais bien pouvoir faire ça !


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Oupsssss


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

tu ne t'es pas trombé de fil.....????   

ha....on dirais que oui....


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

C'est pas drôle de se moquer:

déjà la journée a commencé par un réveil rude (4h00 du mat': "tiens, les voisins ont un bébé  ) et puis la dégustation de Condrieu avant le diner ne laisse pas sans séquelles...

PS: Le condrieu c'est divin ! 

Lachrymæ Christi
:rateau:
​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

*AAaaahhhhh  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: *

Non, là des fois, y'a d'l'abus, se lever si tôt un si beau jour, pourquoi ?
Merde, en ouikenne de trois jours, et paf, tombé du lit. Tout de  même... :hein: 

Bon, ben, si c'est comme ça ce sera une cure de Mac G, voilà     


Alors bon ben on va le dire tout de même, hein, eGzellent ouikenne à tous et à toutes, peuple macgéen


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> en ouikenne de trois jours



       

Y a kekchose de férié ce week end ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2005)

chaipa, mais moi j'debauche juste et ca y est c'est le vikeeeeeeeeeend!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a kekchose de férié ce week end ?



Nan, fais-y pas c'te tête pascalou !
Ah que ça me fais penser à un truc, tiens.
Que m'sieur le primer minister pour financer l'achat de brumisateurS pour nos anciens les années de canicule a fait péter le lundi de Pentecôte.

Bon, tout le monde râle.
Mais, ici, à Nîmes, eh bé, les aficionados eh bé, y gueulent que blabla la féria de pentecôte, tout ça.
Bé, alors comment finir comme il se doit la féria si plok, obligé de travailler...

Alors ben, au boulot, oui eh bé, le CE il a proposé de travailler le lundi de Pâques à la place du lundi de pentecôte mais ça a été refusé par la direction nationale qui a refusé l'eXception culturelle nîmoise. 

Alors ben du coup, euh, des fois se sont élevées pour, ben... faire grêve ce jour là... (!!!) :mouais: 
Je vois ça d'ici, tu pars pour bosser, mais tu passes pas le portail, tu restes devant avec les binouzes et les grillades...


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

BONJOUR A TOUS ET BON DIMANCHE 

      

 :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2005)

Astronomiquement correct, le printemps est là.

Salut printemps.

Bonjour à tous les endormis.


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (20 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous 
Ca faisait longtemps !
Il fait beau chez moi et 7°.
Ce matin c'est horrible, j'ai une répètition d'orchestre à 10H30. Ca me soule, je vais rater la messe .
MMMhhh ca sens les croissants chez moi...

Bonne journée.


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

Deja 12°C à l'ombre au dessus de la Loire


----------



## iTof (20 Mars 2005)

hello everybody 
> je me marre... les petits aiment regarder "C'est pas sorcier" le dimanche matin... et aujourd'hui, le thème était internet...
que du Mac et du Popod 
> c'est fou le conditionnement des gamins : les miens ont reconnu le clavier blanc d'un PM (avec un Apple Display 23'), on voyait des Power Book de partout, un iPod, iTunes pour la séquence "le piratage c'est pas bien, faut aller acheter sa musique légalement"... la Totale :love:

Comme rien n'est innocent dans le monde, joli coup de comm' d'Apple, quand même 
bon dimanche ensoleillé et pensez à prendre l'air, c'est le WE


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2005)

bonne journée à tout le monde... :love:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

et hop les 16°C franchit ...

Bon ok on s'en fout de la temperature dans mon bled


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

le  printemps est arrivé     

les hirondelles sont au r.d.v. ?   

bon dimanche a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2005)

Un jour de printemps est passé.

Un autre commence.

A tous bonne journée.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde?
Ca va ce matin,
Moi, j'ai la patate : il fait beau, je suis de bonne humeur...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Allez je suis fatigué mais bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

Toujours la marinade et, en plus, peu probable qu'elle daigne se lever, même à point d'heure, aujourd'hui. Je devrais être en Lozère, ce serait nettement mieux.   

Ceci dit, bon lundi, avec ou sans ironie, à votre goût


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

Ah, flute, j'm'ai gourré ! c'est le BHV ... euh non, c'est pas encore ça    Ah, le Printemps ! C'est le Printemps qui est de retour, avec les p'tits zoziaux, les allergies aux pollens, les barbecues à l'alcool à brûler du voisin, la révision de la tondeuse ... Tout ça quoi !

En plusse, la flotte arrive, mais les températures doivent rester printanières, c'est toujours ça.


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Haaa ! Une semaine qui commence par du soleil !!! :love:


_*Bonne semaine !!!*_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonne semaine !!!*_



*Oui merci, boh, je travaille pas today, alors le début de la semaine eh bé, il va pas être violent     *


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui merci, boh, je travaille pas today, alors le début de la semaine eh bé, il va pas être violent     *



Ouai bon ben hein ! C'est pas la peine de la ramener ! :hein:

_
(profites-en bien et évite les coups de soleil ! :love: )_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

*bon lundi a tous !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Mars 2005)

*bonjour Tout Le Monde  
*


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouai bon ben hein ! C'est pas la peine de la ramener ! :hein:
> 
> _
> (profites-en bien et évite les coups de soleil ! :love: )_


  c'est vrai ça, y'en a j'vous jure y vous gacheraient vos lundis :rateau:


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, y'en a j'vous jure y vous gacheraient vos lundis :rateau:



Nan mais t'inquiète ! 
Il va y passer par les coups de soleil... 
Dans trois jours, tu verras, la peau qui pelle se verra très bien sur son joli teint carmin. Et là je peux te dire qu'il regrettera de ne pas être resté devant la douce lumière de son écran ! 
:rateau:

Gnark Gnark Gnark ! 

  




_Quoi ? Meuuh non, j'suis pas jalouse !


_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Gnark Gnark Gnark !
> 
> _Quoi ? Meuuh non, j'suis pas jalouse !
> 
> ...



*Ah, j'oublais, ch'travaille pas jeudi non plus   *


----------



## dool (21 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui je suis dans les starting-block pour 4 semaines de tarées...sprint final pour avoir au bout une semaine de vacance a Marrakech  Heureusement qu'il a des choses qui vont  font tenir hein   

Have a good good good week !!!!!

:love:

PS : petit clignement d'oeil particulier a JimmySpyro  comme ça par plaisir  (sans vouloir créer de jalousie féerique  )


----------



## Spyro (21 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : petit clignement d'oeil particulier a JimmySpyro  comme ça par plaisir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2005)

:sleep: bon, c'est l'histoire d'un mec, ben, on sait pas ce qu'il a dans la tête, alors que les derniers users de la nuit parlent de se coucher, ben y'a un mec (votre serviteur) ben, lui, il vient de se lever:sleep:. Le café coule in da cafetière histoire de se remettre les idées en place.
Et je me demande : Mais que ce passe-t-il ? Ch'n'me lève pas contre mon gré pourtant(un peu tout de même si) écourtant ainsi par là même ma déjà courte nuit, point de bébé hurlant dans sa couche mouilléé, rien de tout ça. Eh oui. 

Ben le mec, il va bosser, oui, ah la la...
Ouais je sais, des fois j'aime bien faire des choses zeXentriques. Trois semaines à marcher sur la tête avec des horaires 05h00 - 13h00.
L'avenir appartient à  ceux qui se lèvent tôt paraîtrait-il, on verra bien. Vivement l'heure de la sieste.     

En attendant, *salut les zigotos 
*


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: bon, c'est l'histoire d'un mec, ben, on sait pas ce qu'il a dans la tête, alors que les derniers users de la nuit parlent de se coucher, ben y'a un mec (votre serviteur) ben, lui, il vient de se lever:sleep:. Le café coule in da cafetière histoire de se remettre les idées en place.
> Et je me demande : Mais que ce passe-t-il ? Ch'n'me lève pas contre mon gré pourtant(un peu tout de même si) écourtant ainsi par là même ma déjà courte nuit, point de bébé hurlant dans sa couche mouilléé, rien de tout ça. Eh oui.
> Ben le mec, il va bosser, oui, ah la la...
> Ouais je sais, des fois j'aime bien faire des choses zeXentriques. Trois semaines à marcher sur la tête avec des horaires 05h00 - 13h00.
> ...


Quelle histoire !
Heureusement tu as de quoi boire.

C'est la faute de l'européenne constitution
Ou de l'européenne constipation

Sympa la grisaille
Qui nous tient dans ses tenailles

Salut les nuages
Gardez pour vous les orages

Bonjour, du courage.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2005)

Dis moi, loustic, t'es poete des le matin? 
Bon courage pour ce matin, le WE est encore loin...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Allez good luck


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2005)

hommage





fais froid ici ce matin
 :hein: 
 :rose: 
    

je ne peux me plainde.
 

Bon :  jour
*fais toujours froid*
je m'en moque avec mon C1 je vais fendre la bise

Il va faire beau, à midi *salade de tomate et mozzarela* pour un avant-goût du sud, et demain euh ... demain pareil froid et C1, ah non demain bouffe au boulot pour un chef qui part.

_mes tendres et chères, je vous embrasse _
:love:

les autres ... non.
:mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

and :love: tout le monde...  suis dans mon bocal...   mais sans poisson rouge...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

Salut a tous... Une nouvelle journee commence... Dommage que le soleil soit un peu cache par les nuages...


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> and :love: tout le monde...  suis dans mon bocal...   mais sans poisson rouge...



T'es pas dans le bocal de confiture au moins ?    

Salut travailleurs du petit matin, mais alors petit, petit : la marinade ressert le couvert, ce dont on se passerait mais bon...


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2005)

Tiens !
Plus de soleil aujourd'hui...

Espérons qu'il ne tardera pas trop à remontrer le bout de son nez ! 


D'ici là, en vert printanier :

*Bonne Journée à Tousssss !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

*bonziur et bon mardi !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonziur et bon mardi !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *



Roh....mais c'est mardi, hop....un petit telechargement sur l'ITMS s'impose....
j'aime le Mardi juste pour le morceau de la semaine de l'ITMS....  

(j'aimerai bien arriver a poster encore 3 messages avant d'aller me coucher..)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _mes tendres et chères, je vous embrasse _
> :love:
> 
> les autres ... non.
> :mouais:



C'est-y pas de la discrimination, ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne Journée à Tousssss !!!*




Rheeuuu Rheeuuu ! moi aussi, je tousssss, c'est les pollens !


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

Je cours

Toujours

Autour

Des tours

C'est pour

L'amour

Des petits fours

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2005)

Salut tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Bonjour je suis malade :§


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

Soleil et grand ciel bleu ici ! La journée commence bien ! 

Que la votre aussi ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2005)

Merde plus de clopes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde plus de clopes



Fume la moquette!


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Bonjour a tous 

Encore une magnifique journee qui commence :love: le soleil brille haut dans le ciel, les oiseaux chantent... :love:

Le telephone sonne  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2005)

Salut les matutinaux. Ici pas de changement, la marinade continue à mijoter, on sera bientôt cuits, à basse température !


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2005)

TOut le MOnde...  :love: fait beau, presque chaud...     ciel laiteux, soleil qui perce les bouts de coton...  

so long ...  zami(e)s...


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

chers Zamis *BONJOUR *

Beau ciel bleu ce matin, et je suis au boulot, pas trop trop mort, je crois que je commence à bien récupérer


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Les aminches  ici fait soleil, et moi une petite grasse mat jusqu'à 8h20, ça fait du bien. Bon mercredi à tous ! :love: 


_'tain, j'positive comme une bête, là !_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

*bon soleil*

et

*bon mercredi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## sylko (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les aminches  ici fait soleil, et moi une petite grasse mat jusqu'à 8h20, ça fait du bien. Bon mercredi à tous ! :love:
> 
> 
> _'tain, j'positive comme une bête, là !_


 
Bravo pour ton 2000e message!


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

tiens , c'est dejà plus le matin


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ton 2000e message!



Ah ... Ben vi, tiens !


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2005)

cela faisait longtemps que je ne m&#8217;étaut répendu en ces lieux :


----------



## dool (23 Mars 2005)




----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

>



Mais où as-tu mis la deuxième ...?         :love: Doolaly ..


----------



## dool (23 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais où as-tu mis la deuxième ...?         :love: Doolaly ..



Di don coquine, t'occupe !  :rose: 

Et puis c'est : 2 mains et 2 L steuplè ma chérie !! 

BON MERCREDI TATOUSS :love:


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Je viens vous saluer.
> 
> 
> Les z'oiseaux, qui s'y connaissent en bonnes journées, sont en train de chanter dans le passage Peneau, derrière la vitre du salon.
> ...


C'est vrai qu'on préfère des journées comme demain, pleines de surprises.
JE VOUS Z'EMBRAAAAASSE TOUSSSS Z'AUSSSSSSSI !!!

Roberto, au moins tu sais comment sortir de l'impasse ?
Un coup de main ? Demain ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Bon, mes amis, là c'est trop...
Non là vraiment, c'est à n'y plus rien comprendre.
Alors quoi, hein, je pose une journée de congé aujourd'hui, plaf, que je me dis que je vais pouvoir ronquer un peu histoire de me changer de mes levers archi-ultra-matinaux à 3h30.
Bé là, plaf, debout, les yeux grands ouverts à 6h45.   
Ben pour dormir, euh, eh bé, la grasse matinée, euh, ce sera pour un autre jour.

Bref, hein, a tous   et une belle journée que je vous souhaite, plein de bonnes choses avec vos patrons, vos professeurs, vous même (si vous bossez pas ou si vous êtes à vot' compte).

Enfin, c'est le printemps, voilà


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mes amis, là c'est trop...
> Non là vraiment, c'est à n'y plus rien comprendre.
> Alors quoi, hein, je pose une journée de congé aujourd'hui, plaf, que je me dis que je vais pouvoir ronquer un peu histoire de me changer de mes levers archi-ultra-matinaux à 3h30.
> Bé là, plaf, debout, les yeux grands ouverts à 6h45.
> Ben pour dormir, euh, eh bé, la grasse matinée, euh, ce sera pour un autre jour.



Un grand classique. 
D'un autre côté, tu profiteras bien de ta journée.


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2005)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2005)

Toujours dans la moite ouate mais vu que j'ai pas l'intention de me laisser emmerder par le temps, bonne journée à tout le monde, et à moi aussi tant qu'à faire, quand même


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2005)

Aux lèves tôt en congé, dans la brume, ou au milieu de post-it bimbonesque.
À ceux qui sont toujours sous la couette, ceux qui y vont et ceux qui préfèreraient y retourner

À tous : Bonne journée !!!


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

*bon jeudi  :love:  :love:  :love: *​

encore quelques heures et voila un bon gros w.e.


----------



## Gabi (24 Mars 2005)

< passait par là et vous salue >


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> < passait par là et vous salue >



ben ça faisait un bout de temps...  qu'on t'avait pas vu ...   


PAs passé là...  mais je le fais maintenant...   and :love: tout le monde...  :style:


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour.

Ce jour méditation.

Bonne journér à tous.


----------



## goonie (25 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Ce jour méditation.
> 
> Bonne journér à tous.



Bonjour tout le monde,
La méditation peut porter sur ce proverbe :
_"Ce qui est passé a fui ; ce que tu espères est absent ; mais le présent est à toi" 


_


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 
Au programme :

-Allmand
-Anglais
-Techno
-Techno
-Education civique
-Etude (test de svt) 
-Maths

Une journée pourrie en perspective, en plus il pleut, et je dois prendre le bus et puis zut.
Ils ont quand même de la chance les alsaciens de pas bosser aujourd'hui... :rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous! :love: 
Je suis contente  pour une fois un vendredi   car d'habitude tout le monde s'extasie d'être en week-end et moi non car je bosse le samedi  
Mais cette semaine c'est différent car même si je bosse samedi, je pars deux jours (dimanche/ lundi) et ça faisait longtemps que ce n'était pas arrivé  
même si j'ai un petit exam dans une petite heure je m'en fou
 :rateau: 


Alors bonheur à tous aujourd'hui:love:


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2005)

Je bosse également aujourd'hui.  

Bonne journée à tout le monde. 
Le temps est à nouveau superbe à Villars. Ca va pas durer.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mars 2005)

tous
Bientot le WE :love:
Bon courage à ceux qui bossent..


----------



## pixelemon (25 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tous
> Bientot le WE :love:
> Bon courage à ceux qui bossent..



merci ...  arggg p'tain vivement ce soir 

bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte. Ici, on baigne toujours imperturbablement dans une soupe improbable. Attendre la tramontane, dur labeur !


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2005)

Ici on attend impatiemment les cloches.


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

va falloir que je demande conseil aux Suisses qui nonchalent dans le coin. Je vais encore être à la bourre :mouais: arrive plus à entendre le réveil :affraid:


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!!

*__
Prêts pour le week-end ?_


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est pay day et vendredi :love:

... et en plus il fait beau et je suis en conge pour 3 jours apres...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici on attend impatiemment les cloches.



T'es pas encore levé ?


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

tout le Monde... :love:   hier trois gouttes de pluie... aujourd'hui purée de pois...  
LucG et ne trouves-tu pas que  ça colle...  

Il faudrait un peu plus d'eau ...


----------



## dool (25 Mars 2005)

Il fais gris, ca sent le W-End de Pâques, ça sent le chocolat .... Bon sang que je suis pressée d'être a demain matin pour revoir un bout de "mon sang" et un bout d'avenir (ch'ti bébou qui va cartonné tout le monde)....

Je vous souhaite un GRAND WEEK-END de Bôôôôôôôônheuuuuuuurrrr !!!!! (et une journée bien sympathique par ailleurs )

:love:

PS:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

*bonziurrrrrrrr !!!!!!!     *


ici le w.e. a commencé hier soir !!  


que je vais faire aujourd'hui? 
embeter les pauves vendeuses de la region d'a coté qui non pas jour ferié ?   

zuuuu , un café et on verra plus tard     


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LucG et ne trouves-tu pas que  ça colle...


Absolument, quelqu'un a du rajouter du fromage râpé dans la soupe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour !!!!
> 
> *__
> Prêts pour le week-end ?_



*Bonjour !*


_Pour le ouiquende, je suis prêt depuis lundi matin (très tôt)_ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour les copains


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.  

Une pensée pour les AESSAYEURS à Clermont.

Une belle bande de sauvageons qui vont danser
sur les volcans dans l'espoir de les ranimer.   

Surtout goutez le meilleur vin des Fouchtras : le Corent.  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2005)

Bon w-e de Pâques à tous.


----------



## dool (26 Mars 2005)

Que les cloches "raisonnent" de bon coeur ce Week-End (je ne dénoncerait pas les cloches,à vous de trouver qui elles sont ) !!!

Pensées enchocolatées de la part du lapin de Pâques


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mars 2005)

Excellent week-end à tous!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2005)

Tout pareil  surtout que c'est une magnifique journée qui s'annonce 

Le temps idéal pour aller faire ses courses et du shopping  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil  surtout que c'est une magnifique journée qui s'annonce
> 
> Le temps idéal pour aller faire ses courses et du shopping  :love:


Tu ne bosses pas aujourd'hui? Cool. Bon samedi! Tiens, y'a personne sur le Toubarvert.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne bosses pas aujourd'hui? Cool. Bon samedi! Tiens, y'a personne sur le Toubarvert.


 Non mais je me lève de bonne heure pour aller faire les courses et ranger un peu, il faut bien... 

Enfin, un très bon w-end de Pâques à tous


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Que les cloches "raisonnent" de bon coeur ce Week-End (je ne dénoncerait pas les cloches,à vous de trouver qui elles sont ) !!!
> 
> Pensées enchocolatées de la part du lapin de Pâques



 Doolally ...  :love: 


  C'est cloche tout de même ...   fait pas beau ...  :mouais:  c'est de la pluie qu'elles vont nous apporter les cloches...  


Mais bon ... tant pis on fera avec ...  *BOn Long Wikand à TOutes et TOus...  :love: *


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2005)

Excellent samedi à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

*bon shopping choco    *

et bon samedi !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Joyeuses Pâques ! Je viens des histoires à mes neveux (une édition française, pourtant) et le traducteur trop négligent ne s'est pas donné la peine d'adapter au folklore français le « Lièvre de Pâques » pourvoyeur d'½ufs des Anglo-Saxons.

Héhé, je suis le premier, c'est bien la prremière fois, grâce au changement d'heure


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Premier sur ce thread, peut être...

narf...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2005)

Premier sur ce thread, peut être certes mais pas dernier à aller se coucher, voilà


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

y'a eu un probleme avec les reveils ce matin ?  :affraid:


----------



## Lio70 (27 Mars 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous! N'oubliez pas de mettre vos montres à l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

*Joyeuses Pâques !!!!!!!*  :love: 




bonne journée chocolaté a tous !!!!!!!


----------



## chupastar (27 Mars 2005)

Ne faite pas une indigestion de chocolat, mais joyeuse pâque!


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

Bon Dimanche à TOutes et TOus...  :love:  Étonnant de voir le soleil...    :style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Salut les copains


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

bon, il vont s'arreter un jour ? (ou bien  ): hier soir ils ont chanté jusqu'a minuit, ce matin il s'y sont mis à 7 heures, et ils chantent encore 
conseil du jour :
n'habitez jamais en face d'une eglise


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, il vont s'arreter un jour ? (ou bien  ): hier soir ils ont chanté jusqu'a minuit, ce matin il s'y sont mis à 7 heures, et ils chantent encore
> conseil du jour :
> n'habitez jamais en face d'une eglise



Jettes leur des oeufs...


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2005)

Tiens c'est vrai y'a du soleil ce matin  :love:
Enfin en ce début d'après midi.. et malgré les *deux* églises à proximité j'ai rien entendu !


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est vrai y'a du soleil ce matin  :love:
> Enfin en ce début d'après midi.. et malgré les *deux* églises à proximité j'ai rien entendu !


  ben t'as de la chance (mais bon, chez moi c'est des furieux )


----------



## sylko (27 Mars 2005)

Arghhhh! J'émerge à peine.   

Je vais aller me taper une bonne crêpe au Grand Marnier. A plus tard


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

bonjour a tous et a toutes....


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.   

Faites bon usage de vos oeufs.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Mars 2005)

Sacré Sylko 
Bonne chasse aux oeufs, les ami(e)s.


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2005)

Bonjour Sylko
Bonjour Roberto
Bonjour Lio
Bonjour tous

Elle a l'avant-bras costaud la poupoule qui fait l'oeuf !!!  :love:   

(Une pensée pour les AESSUYEURS de Clermont qui doivent maintenant 
essuyer soigneusement les cratères des volcans, surtout s'ils ont fait
pipi dedans, poil aux dents)


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

 :sleep: 

mNMMmmmRhhbe ? mmHh ?


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois.


 

encore une journée de solidarité avec moi même 
c'est fou ce que je suis solidaire de moi même tous mes jours feriés vont y passer :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*bon lundi!!!!!!*


le chocolat va bien ?   



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore une journée de solidarité avec moi même
> c'est fou ce que je suis solidaire de moi même tous mes jours feriés vont y passer :love:  :rateau:



Et tu as un brumisateur à portée de main en cas de grande chaleur ?


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

le beau monde ( robertav),

scotche a la maison a cause d'une machine a laver...  Sinon je serais a la bibliotheque pour etudier.

Quelqu'un sait ce qui s'est passe avec le thread "que faites vous maintenant?"

Un croissant avec un cafe en cadeau :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> le beau monde ( robertav),
> 
> scotche a la maison a cause d'une machine a laver...  Sinon je serais a la bibliotheque pour etudier.
> 
> ...


 il a été fermé il y a presque 10 jours, suite à un depart en coquille, mais a illico rouvert  sous le nom de Ben où c'est kon va poster maintenant


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.

Bon de toute facon voila ton cafe et ton croissant


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Bon ben bonjour à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2005)

.... ouille ouille ouille...

Il est 04h00 
C'est pas une heure pour mettre les gens debout, décidément...
Le café coule à flots, je baille à m'en décrocher les mandibules, des allumettes retiennent mes paupières....

Désormais, je sais que l'horreur a un nom : Réveil

 :sleep:


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2005)

Tu as raison, il ne faut pas exagérer...

Bon réveil quand même.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

Excellente journée à toute la compagnie.


----------



## piro (29 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous
Le reveil est dur apres un bon WE de 3 jours...
Bon courage!


----------



## Lio70 (29 Mars 2005)

Bonne semaine à tous! Je vous fait un bisou plaqué au beurre de croissant .


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2005)

Yop tout le monde (ça faisait longtemps) 
Un bon conseil à ceux qui sont encore au lit : restez-y !


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Yop tout le monde (ça faisait longtemps)
> Un bon conseil à ceux qui sont encore au lit : restez-y !



trop tard 


_ mais je suis en retard qunad même :affraid: _


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il a été fermé il y a presque 10 jours, suite à un depart en coquille, mais a illico rouvert  sous le nom de Ben où c'est kon va poster maintenant



Trop tard ...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2005)

Bonne semaine et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2005)

_*Bon Mardi à Tous !!!*_

Encore dans les restes de poules, oeufs et autres lapins ???


----------



## Immelman (29 Mars 2005)

Bonjour 

Bordel, je dois vraiment virer ma moustache aujourd'hui


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

les ZAmi(e)s...  belle courte semaine      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

*bonjour mardi , bonjour a vous* 

apres avoir claqué le reveil 3 fois,
racroché le telephone 2 fois sans repondre
avoir gobé les "ronchonnades" des enfants mal luné   
quelques cafés bien chaud 

je me dit que il y a des reveils plus sympa sur cette planete


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

:mouais: qui a dit que l'heure d'été c'est bien ? qui ? :mouais: 



D'accord il y à les soirées avec de plus en plus de lumière, ok ça sent l'été ...  mais, mais, mais, MAIS, ce matin, l'heure d'été je te l'aurais carré au **°_%$`*§("=/*-*+-°***%ê®&#8224;Ò&#8225;&#8224;Úê&#8224;&#8224;ÚÚ&#8224;&#8706;Ú* 


 A part ça : ça va ! 

Au fait  *'jour à tous *


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.



Salut Luc, bonne semaine.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

salut a tous et a toutes....


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

Back to work depuis 8h ce matin... on fait avec :sleep: bonne journée à toutes et à tous...


----------



## nonos (29 Mars 2005)

hello les Amigos! 
j'ai cours à 14h et une bonne après midi a faire du dessin de vecteur sur after pointe son nez!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous! 
C'est fou ce que les semaines passent vite depuis un ou deux mois. Avez-vous la même impression?


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2005)

Salut

les tout nus

les fourbus

les tordus

les barbus

les poilus

les mordus

les goulus

les élus

les émus

les zébus

les minus

les autobus

...

Debut !!!

Bonne journue 

   

(Oui les mois passent encore plus vite que les semaines)


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 

Ici, il fait très très laid.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> les tout nus
> 
> ...



J'hésite sur la catégorie dans laquelle je vais me ranger   
Salut les matinaux. Le soleil est revenu ici, le Canigou trône tel le Fuji-yama.


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

:affraid: c'est encore le matin


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2005)

salut les poulettes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

bonjour les poulets     :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les poulets     :love:




Cot cot cot cot cot.... Codeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## dool (30 Mars 2005)

_Il est des posts qu'il ne faudrait mieux pas lire de bon  matin...m'enfin on va tenter d'évacuer ce souvenir pour la journée !_

Happy Wednesday !

Force et courage en cette journée seront mes souhaits !


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...*A part ça je vous envoie des salutations plus ou moins appuyées !*



AïE !!! *Aïe !!! * Aïe !!! 
 
 :affraid: 
 :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Ici, il fait très très laid.


 Salut 

Y a pas que la : ici aussi


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> _Il est des posts qu'il ne faudrait mieux pas lire de bon  matin...m'enfin on va tenter d'évacuer ce souvenir pour la journée !_
> 
> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Force et courage en cette journée seront mes souhaits !



Et quand la nuit a finit de taper à ta porte  et que les songes se sont envolés...  il reste un goût amer ...  Comme une vague géante qui a détruit des Illusions .     


 Doolally    et à Vous Toutes et Tous ....  aussi


----------



## lumai (30 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> AïE !!! *Aïe !!! * Aïe !!!
> 
> :affraid:
> :hosto:



Il pique ???


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à toi  
Et à tout le monde aussi


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.


bone bonne bonne, c'est vachement intime c'que tu demandes


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!! 
Hier je me suis couché à minuit :rateau:
Bon, au programme :

-Francais
-Latin
-Francais
-Anglais
-Histoire-Géo
-Sport
-Sport

Demain j'ai un test de maths....

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Hier je me suis couché à minuit



Waouhhhh!  
Et tu as réussi à te lever???


----------



## sylko (31 Mars 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde... 


C'est de la bruine et du brouillard que je vois ce matin de ma fenetre... Il est fameux le printemps :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> 
> C'est de la bruine et du brouillard que je vois ce matin de ma fenetre... Il est fameux le printemps :affraid:



ben, d'abord bonjour a tous 

puis, ici (dans le grand sud) il fait super bô, c'est le premier jour que je decapote ma voiture aujourd'hui, fait presque 20° dommage un peu de vent mais franchement un bien gros soleil....
pourvu que ça dure.....


----------



## ginette107 (1 Avril 2005)

:love: Bonjour et bonne journée à tous :love: 
Ciel bleu clair: belle journée ou maussade? on verra ça ds le courant de la journée :rateau:


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

je sais pas pourquoi, je la sens bien cette journée


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

:mouais: on verra :mouais:

 tous


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Une bien belle journée s'annonce.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, ciel bleu ici aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

salut salut, le soleil brille sur la rochelle ce matin, ca sent l'iode et les pitits zoziaux chantent!
la belle journee qui s'annonce!


----------



## lumai (1 Avril 2005)

_*Bon Vendredi !!!*_




​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

*Aaaaahhhh, quel bonheur de ne pas être tombé du lit ce matin pour aller bosser !*

Les jours de repos ça a du bon tout de même     
Superbe soleil, le mercure va grimper je le sens   
Tout irait pour le mieux s'il n'y avait ces rogntudjûûûû de travaux de partout dans la rue qui font un boucan pas possible !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

*Aaaaahhhh, quel malheur de ne pas être tombé du lit ce matin pour aller bosser !*

Les samedis au boulot c'est pas idéal tout de même     
Superbe soleil, le mercure va grimper je le sens mais j'en profiterai moyen...
ET PIS VOILÀ, EMBUSCADE hier soir... ouch ça a encore cogné dur, bah, je me suis rendu compte soudainement que j'avais un truc à fêter, alors ben on s'en est pas privés.  

Mais là, c'est un peu dur tout de même ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2005)

ben si vbulletin veut la ficher « &#8482; »


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

les optionneurs ©®?!!!    


kil fait froid par ici , 0°     

je ne sortira que cet aprem a 17° dixit mon meteorologist   


*bon samedi !!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2005)

en quand je fais &#8482;(TM) avec firefox je vois &#8482; (TM) mais quand on me cite je vois ?(?)

salut Paul, bonjour Robertav _Roberto, file tu vas te mettre en retard et devoir faire la queue à la caisse_


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est plus l'aurore...  tant pis...  que le temps passe vite...   tout le Monde :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ....... en essayant de calmer les drôles de temps à autre..




passe leur ton ordi et montre leur tes dossiers caché


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Quelle idée !
> _Ils savent pas lire !!_




pas besoin de savoir lire pour regarder Monica , Eva et tutti quanti !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en quand je fais ?(TM) avec firefox je vois ? (TM) mais quand on me cite je vois ?(?)
> 
> salut Paul, bonjour Robertav _Roberto, file tu vas te mettre en retard et devoir faire la queue à la caisse_



Moi aussi je vois comme toi.  tout le monde. moi, j'ai passé la matinée chez Nord Vert(?) pour remplacer l'énorme V8 que quelqu'un avait mis en douce sur ma voiture :affraid: par son petit 4 cylindres de 2L normal.  

Changer impôt ... euh ... excusez moi, c'est la saison  , un pot d'échappement le samedi matin, c'est pas l'idéal. Moi, naïf, je me pointe une demi heure avant l'ouverture en me disant "comme ça, je serais le preum's, bernique, y zétaient déjà une demi douzaine avant moi. Résultat, deux heures à jouer au mille bornes® sur mon Palm? dans le salon d'attente. :mouais: 

Bon, maintenant, je peux commencer le véquende, vu que c'est ma femme qui va à Aufour© cet aprem.

Bon ouik  à tous   

EDIT : en plus, avec Safari, ça fait (?) quand j'ai posté, alors qu'avant d'envoyer, il y avait (?)

EDIT bis : et en plus quand j'édite, ça refait (TM), mais mon premier EDIT, je l'ai fait avec FireFox, et là, j'vous dit pas ! Il met "&#8442"


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous. 
Dimanche au boulot, pas nécessairement désagréable.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

*tres bon dimanche !!!!* :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Ouais salut


----------



## sylko (4 Avril 2005)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Avril 2005)

Tu te lèves bien tôt Sylko!
Excellente semaine. 'parait qu'il va pleuvoir aujourd'hui?  :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tous!
Bonne semaine, mais elle va etre longue ... 5 jours, pff...
Enfin, Bon courage quand meme


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2005)

Félicitations aux tombés du lit et honte sur les autres.


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations aux tombés du lit et honte sur les autres.


 
  Luc  et les tombés du padock et ceux qui viendront ensuite. 
Depuis mon bocal :love: _( tout est en panne...    )_

J'ai vu que MAdonna nous avait posté un ciel rose...  là bas...  signe de pluie...?    ça ferait du bien à notre NAture. :style:
MAis juste un ou deux jours, après faut pas...


----------



## pixelemon (4 Avril 2005)

bonjour à tous... 35 mn que j'essaie de m'extraire du lit...  allez c'est l(ultime limite pour être à 9h au bureau... pfff

bonne journée


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

encore demain et la semaine est fini....... :style:

bon, bonne nuit a moi et bonne journée a vous......:sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

*bonjourrrrrrrrrrr !!! *



http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/lundi.mp3 *






*copier l'adresse dans votre navigateur


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée et bon courage à tous ceux qui bossent(*). :love:
Les autres : je vous hais.   :love: 

_(*) qui exercent une activité, rémunérée ou pas. :rateau:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée et bon courage à tous ceux qui bossent(*). :love:
> Les autres : je vous hais.   :love:
> 
> _(*) qui exercent une activité, rémunérée ou pas. :rateau:_



La jalousie est un vilain défaut   

 et bonne semaine à tout le monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

Salut, je viens de finir ma semaine et mon lit m'attend :sleep: , bonne nuit pour moi et bonjour a vous tous......


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

Allo Roberto, ici c'est Monica.  :love: 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## dool (5 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je viens de finir ma semaine et mon lit m'attend :sleep: , bonne nuit pour moi et bonjour a vous tous......



Punaise...et moi qui suis toujours dans ma semaine qui a commencée le 29 Avril 
Opération non-stop lancée 
Hein quoi ?grasse mat' ??? Lo conné po !!!

Bonne Good Day Journee t'a you !

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

c'est d'ailleurs demain que la Flaque  met en vente ton chef oeuvre...
la nuit va etre bonne....?.....
 bonjour a toi le leve tot......


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

* 
Bon mardi grisouilleux à tous !  :love:*


_(enfin j'espère que par chez vous ça l'est moins parce qu'ici ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir se lever...)
_


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs demain que la Flaque  met en vente ton chef oeuvre...



Hihihi ! 
Marrant de voir l'impartialité des commentaires !


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

tout le Monde...  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à toutes zé à tous


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

putain c'est un temps a forum technique aujourd'hui


----------



## pixelemon (5 Avril 2005)

soleil à Nantes... et j'ai passé la barre des 500 coups de boules... merci GlobalCut  allez hop au boulot  Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2005)

à tous

ça fait longtemps que je suis pas passé par ici... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs demain que la Flaque  met en vente ton chef oeuvre...
> la nuit va etre bonne....?.....
> bonjour a toi le leve tot......



Super, et en plus, c'est MON commentaire qu'ils ont mis en dessous


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

Pfff.... du taf' à n'en plus finir. Mais bon, mieux vaut ça que de se tourner les pouces.  
Bon après-midi à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

*bunjour tulmonde* 

ben quoi ?????????????

suis tombé du lit alors autant vous reveiller tous
pas raison de vous laisser dormir       

bonne journée et bon mercredi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 





ps: le doc n'a pas telephoné cette nuit , je pense que on a mal indiqué  l'indicatif   .... je viens d'appeler, une infermiere m'a dit que tout c'est bien passé


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

:sleep: idem


----------



## nonos (6 Avril 2005)

Pareil je ne me suis pas levé aussi tôt depuis... je comprends pas?
je vais voir le soleil se lever, je vous laisse l'ami ricoré vient de frapper

salut robertav


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Avril 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
C'est trop dur ce matin...
Enfin bon, il faut y aler...
Bon courage à tous
Bonne journée


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

Tu vas pas choper des escares au pouce toi


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

je suis en train de lire ça :love:é


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une infermiere


Ça c'est un concept qui me plait  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de lire ça :love:é


futile lecture alors que rainier est mort


----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_

​


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bunjour tulmonde*
> 
> ben quoi ?????????????
> 
> ...



Prépare les petits plats pour le retour de ton homme   

Salut matutinaux de tout poil sans compter ceux à plume (d'ange dirait Nougaro).


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour !!!*_
> 
> ​


_Re_


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est un concept qui me plait  :love:



Si maintenant même SM fait dans le conceptuel, où allons-nous !


----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _Re_



Heuuu... 

On s'est déjà croisés ce matin ?
 :mouais:

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de lire ça :love:é



Juste après, il y a :



			
				La même source que celle de Mackie a dit:
			
		

> Un livreur bloqué dans un ascenseur pendant trois jours  ( Reuters, mardi 5 avril 2005, 16h59)
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Un livreur de restauration rapide chinoise à New York a été retrouvé mardi dans un ascenseur en panne où il était resté bloqué pendant trois jours



Note, c'était déjà arrivé à Bruxelles, mais dans un escalier mécanique


----------



## pixelemon (6 Avril 2005)

je me lève, et je me bouscule, je n'me réveille pas... comme d'habituuuuudeuuuuuuu


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

_*Debout tout le monde !!!*_



_Ça y est le jour s'est levé, à votre tour ! _


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Debout tout le monde !!!*_



Tu postes à 3h du mat' et t'as encore la pêche ?  :rateau:
C'est quoi ton secret ?   
Paske moi...  :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Avril 2005)

:sleep: Bonjour
Tu peux arreter le reveil stp...
meme les voisins l'on entendu...
Bon allez, je e leve...  :sleep:


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu postes à 3h du mat' et t'as encore la pêche ?  :rateau:
> C'est quoi ton secret ?
> Paske moi...  :sleep:




Dormir avant et dormir après...

Pour la pêche on en reparle dans quelques heures... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Debout tout le monde !!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Ça y est le jour s'est levé, à votre tour ! _


 
  Bonjour le Monde...  :love: 

ça y est je suis debout depuis 2 heures déjà...   

Fraîche comme un gardon... !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai la peche la banane et la pomme   

bref, je suis en compote !!!!     


*bon jeudi pluvieux !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (7 Avril 2005)

Pti dej café-tartine-CONFITURE DE CITRON,c'est le top pour un matin-pfiouuuffffff 

Je sens mes neurones se reconnecté a chaque "papillades" citronnée  :love:  :love: 

 Merci la vie  



.....


Ah et euuuh oui : BONJOUR ZA VOUS    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

Il est des leuuuuuurs,
il s'est bituré comme les autres dessinateuuuuuurs


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

grand soleil à Nantes... 

mais je dois repasser une chemise 

ouinnnn


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Debout tout le monde !!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Ça y est le jour s'est levé, à votre tour ! _


 pas si fort ! j'ai du mal avec le bruit le matin 


Enfin, il fait beau c'est déjà ça et dans 5 minutes je pars au travail


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour le Monde...  :love:
> 
> ça y est je suis debout depuis 2 heures déjà...
> 
> Fraîche comme un gardon... !!!



C'est de la provocation !   Que font les modos ? encore au lit ?    




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai la peche la banane et la pomme
> 
> bref, je suis en compote !!!!



Voilà, c'est moins conflictuel !   
Et en plus c'est bien dit sans en faire une tartine


----------



## poildep (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Debout tout le monde !!!*_


_*ça va pas non ?*_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est des leuuuuuurs,
> il s'est bituré comme les autres dessinateuuuuuurs


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _*ça va pas non ?*_



Hé Hé Hé !

Ça t'a fait lever au moins !   



_Sinon, oui ! Ça va, très bien. Merci ! _


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _*ça va pas non ?*_


Levé du mauvais pied ?


----------



## poildep (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est des leuuuuuurs,
> il s'est bituré comme les autres dessinateuuuuuurs


moi ça fait des années que je me biture en attendant le succès.


----------



## poildep (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Levé du mauvais pied ?


 on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile.


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Je sens qu'à partir de dorénavant, SM va s'intéresser de plus près au dessin. Fallait juste un déclic, une motivation, une raison d'être


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Houlà pas trop fort, please ma ché..._ heu Lumai !
> 
> :sleep:  :sleep:



Voyons mon chou ! Fallait bien que tu te lèves ! 


_Une p'tite aspirine ?_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'à partir de dorénavant, SM va s'intéresser de plus près au dessin. Fallait juste un déclic, une motivation, une raison d'être


Vais essayer de dessiner une bouteille sur illustrator et de l'extruder


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vais essayer de dessiner une bouteille sur illustrator et de *l'extruder*



 

c'est du suisse   

par chez nous, on dit: vider


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2005)

Un petit coucou vite fait...

_*COUCOU !!!* _     


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est du suisse
> 
> par chez nous, on dit: vider



ou à la rigueur "siffler"


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Houlà pas trop fort, please ma ché..._ heu Lumai !
> 
> :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> ...


 :affraid: 
donc en resumé, tu t'es fait adouber par des garcons sensibles


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Salut a tous et a toutes....

Bonne journée....

:sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vais essayer de dessiner une bouteille sur illustrator et de l'extruder


 Tu te lances dans les flyers de soiree ? :love:


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu te lances dans les flyers de soiree ? :love:


 les joies de l'alcoolisme virtuel


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les joies de l'alcoolisme virtuel


 cela dit, on ne sait pas de quoi est rempli ton bocal, meme si c'est transparent aux premiers abords


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

y'a pleins de bones choses transparentes


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Effectivement :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a pleins de bones choses transparentes



alcoolo


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alcoolo


  alcool + eau :affraid:
jamais de melanges :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alcool + eau :affraid:
> jamais de melanges :rateau:



ça s'appel un ricard


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

et allez, un vrai post de l'aurore, et tac!
allons travailler joyeusement, nan nan j'ai pas les yeux tout collés! 
  :rateau:  :rateau:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 

Courage, c'est le dernier jour de travail cette semaine... 

Robeto, elle est bien pour le reveil ta photo


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

salut, toujours les meme le matin, et c'est pas que je ne veux pas vous souhaiter une bonne journée mais je crois que je vais me recoucher.....

en fait, je me suis levé car j'avais oublié ma journée de boulot d'aujourd'hui, persuadé que j'etait en week end des mardi, il me falllait tout de meme bosser donc ce matin....

et là, surprise, (deja, pour commencer j'ai fini la journée attaqué a 7h00) Le Stook, champion d'Europe des branleurs toutes catégorie confondu (29 combats, 29 victoires dont 27 pas K.O.) 
vient d'etre augmenté.........
alors, là, c'est la fete.........

bonne journee a tous, la mienne commence divinement.....


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour le Monde  

 qui a fait une danse de la pluie juste pour cette fin de semaine...?   :hein:  En espérant que la météo se gourre... Mais c'est bon pour les Belles Plantes...


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour le Monde
> 
> qui a fait une danse de la pluie juste pour cette fin de semaine...?   :hein:  En espérant que la météo se gourre... Mais c'est bon pour les Belles Plantes...



En tous cas, le ciel a l'air d'accord avec la météo ici : les nuages prennent de la couleur et du poids.


----------



## dool (8 Avril 2005)

ici il pleut depuis hier...et je ne dois pas être une belle plante car j'aime pas  ça  

Un petit sourire sous l'imper jaune et vous aurez chaud dans vos bottes !

Bonne fin de semaine


----------



## lumai (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hello sunshine !*
> 
> Voilà pour vous !



Vouaaa ! Merci Rob' ! 

_Parce qu'ici, il n'y en a pas beaucoup plus que dans le sud...
_

Et puis au fait,  _*Bonjour !!!*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

folks,

A vrai dire, la sunshine, aujourd'hui, je la trouve ... hum ... un peu sujette à caution.  :rateau: 

Pour le reste, et vu que pour la plupart d'entre nous, le véquende s"avance à grands pas, excellent WE à ceux qui sont concernés, et bon courage aux autres


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, le ciel a l'air d'accord avec la météo ici : les nuages prennent de la couleur et du poids.



 dis...   Luc tu peux pas les garder chez toi jusqu'à lundi... les gros nuages ?   




			
				Doolally a dit:
			
		

> et je ne dois pas être une belle plante car j'aime pas  ça



Doollally...  chez nous les belles plantes ce sont celles du sang de la terre...    les vignes... 

Toi j'ai lu hier...  tu t'arroses à la confiotte de citrons...     




			
				Lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Parce qu'ici, il n'y en a pas beaucoup plus que dans le sud..._



:hein: oui bon...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour la dedans  

Ca fait longtemps que j'etais pas venu 
Ca dauffe le moisi un peu nan ?? faudra songer a aerer


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

faut songer à ouvrir une fenetre


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Bah vi t'as le choix, ouvrir windows ou Gates.... finalement mieux que ca reste fermé


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hello sunshine !*
> 
> Voilà pour vous !
> Y a un p'tit côté _"Je prends des produits chimiques pour voir la vie en rose"_, ou bien _"Je m'occupe de la couv' du magazine des Témoins de Jéhovah"_, j'aime assez !
> ...



woooupla, ca c'est du sunshine, ouais! 
je rejetterai un oeil a ca demain matin, avec les yeux tout collés ca doit etre du tonnerre!!


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

tient un revenant (bassmou) 

Bulletin météo : Grand soleil à Nantes un peu frais je ne vais pas me découvrir d'un fil.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou vite fait...
> 
> _*COUCOU !!!* _
> :love:  :love:  :love:




T'as l'bonjour d'Albert, ohohohO0Oohohooooooo !





  ​
Pour les plus jeunes des piliers de comptoir du bar allez voir par là : http://carlos747.free.fr/mp3/t_as_l_bonjour_d_albert.mp3


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'bonjour d'Albert, ohohohO0Oohohooooooo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ben tu l'as retrouvé finalement, ca fait 2 jours que ca te trotte cette histoire.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

en tout cas, ca fait bien demarrer une journee...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

encore quelques heures et le  we arrive


*bon VENDREDi et surtout trs BON W.E.* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis...   Luc tu peux pas les garder chez toi jusqu'à lundi... les gros nuages ?



J'aime bien les moutons, mais mes compétences de berger sont extrêmement limitées, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils m'écoutent ! Faut demande à Panurge qu'il fasse le nettoyage


----------



## poildep (8 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la dedans
> 
> Ca fait longtemps que j'etais pas venu
> Ca dauffe le moisi un peu nan ?? faudra songer a aerer


 si tu commençais par sortir ?


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour le Monde
> 
> qui a fait une danse de la pluie juste pour cette fin de semaine...?   :hein:  En espérant que la météo se gourre... Mais c'est bon pour les Belles Plantes...



encore un coup des nodistes pour avoir beau temps a une AES


----------



## dool (9 Avril 2005)

JE VEUX MA GRASSSSMAAAAAAAAT' !

12ème jour d'affilé à me lever et bosser...c'est pas interdit par une constitution quelconque ça??? :rateau: 

Bon, joyeux Week-end à ceux qui ont l'occasion de faire la fête (grrrrrr )...et puis bon Week-end tout court à ceux qui vont faire les pépères   



_enfin si vous accepter que je vous le souhaite_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est carnaval...
> :mouais:
> :sick:
> _Chuis pas fana du tout._



Aujourd'hui, c'est très bientôt, là, dans 30 beaucoup trop courtes minutes, je vais péniblement m'arracher de mon siège pour partir bosser... que je sens que ça va être loooOoooong...
:sick:

_Chuis pas fana du tout._

 :mouais:


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

c'est clair Roberto, 20 personnes au m2, le centre ville bloqué (j'y réside), des barraques à frites et des bombes à confettis, des trompettes de foot, bref... 

beurk.  :mouais: 

je file sur la côte car en plus il fait trooooop booooooo


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous. 
Ici, il annonce de la neige mais comme je bosse ce w-e, je m'en fous un peu.
Â la douce chaleur des hôpitaux.


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!


Ce matin, j'ai rendez-vous avec la directrice de mon futur lycée...
:affraid:

Afin de stopper à toute réponse intempestive de la part de : ......XXX.....

La directrice est une bonne soeur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

*bon samedi !!!!!!*    


ici il neige     

bon wikeland a tous !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Avril 2005)

salut tout le monde, bon week end...soleil sur Panam'


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

bonjour a tous, et bonne nuit.....:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Le pire c'est pas les enfants,* loin de là : ce sont les parents bourges en veste de chasse qui font la gueule..._
> :modo:




 y'en a plein par chez moi, à l'école Felloneau... ils font même encore porter aux plus petits les shorts en flanelle rapiécés des ainés... 

avec mon fils on fait "tâche" aux réunions scolaires...  , je déboulle parfois en costume super120 trois pièces mais les piercings sur le visage ça les bloque


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Grasse matinée ???

Vous avez bien raison...

Enfin... il serait temps de se lever, non ?

Bon, pour quand vous serez debout : 

_*Bonjour !!! *_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Grasse matinée ???
> 
> Vous avez bien raison...
> 
> ...



Non, y zétaient mal réveillés ce matin, et ils se sont gourés, ils ont postés dans "100 pour cent !!!! J'y suis enfin !!!"  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Grasse matinée ???
> 
> Vous avez bien raison...
> 
> ...



salut jolie phille 
 

ps: pour mon téléphone c'est ok


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

On s'en fout... non ?


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

Merci 
Bonne journée à toi aussi sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

Et ma léchouille dans le cou ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2005)

...et une excellente semaine à tout le monde y compris à Sonny qui démarre fort ce matin ....   :love: 
lundi ... jour des frites
mardi ... jour des frites
mercredi ... jour des frites
jeudi ... jour des frites
etc... etc... etc...
...le rêve quoi !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Une excellente journée à Sonnyboy, une frite une fois journée au big et une très bonne journée au autres


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ma léchouille dans le cou ???


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> Bonne journée à toi aussi sonny




 déjà debout..?    :love: dans la maison, un grand silence...  reste les images... et le bonheur d'avoir comme dit Rezba dépassé le virtuel...  Merci Webo...    


Bonne journée Vous TOutes et TOus...  :love:  allez time to go...  Pétain©!! quel wékend...  :style:


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

double mais pas la vue...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## lumai (11 Avril 2005)

_*Bon lundi à tous !!! *_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pétain©!! quel wékend...  :style:



Vous avez été à Vichy ?  :mouais: 
À moins que ce ne soit à Verdun ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Bon je profite de ma surtension positive pour vous embrasser partout et vous souhaiter *une belle journée trop cool !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Merci, merci, merci, reste que ... *c'est lundi...  :mouais:  :casse:  






*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et une excellente semaine à tout le monde y compris à Sonny qui démarre fort ce matin ....   :love:
> lundi ... jour des frites
> mardi ... jour des frites
> mercredi ... jour des frites
> ...



A ce régime là, ce sera plus zebig, ce sera zebigbig, six mois comme ça, tu passes même plus les portes, fais gaffe !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

Moi la frite, c'est de loin mon légume préferré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi la frite, c'est de loin mon légume préferré.



Ah ! bah, il y a les chips aussi (pas celles qu'on achète toutes faites en paquets, hein, les "faites maison)


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bon lundi à tous !!! *_​



Et lumai qui fait de l'humour de bon matin     
Ceci dit on se rapproche incontestablement du vendredi soir.   et sur ce, je vais me boire un café.


----------



## lumai (11 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et lumai qui fait de l'humour de bon matin
> Ceci dit on se rapproche incontestablement du vendredi soir.   et sur ce, je vais me boire un café.



Maiiiis non !!!
Je suis sure que ta semaine sera pleinement et positivement remplie. C'est vrai qu'elle annonce aussi le week-end prochaine, ce qui en soit est une très bonne nouvelle.

Et puis...
Ici cette semaine commence avec un magnifique ciel bleu.
De quoi s'approcher un peu plus des beaux jours !

Je maintiens donc : 

*Bon Lundi à Tous !!!*


----------



## Macounette (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  :love:
ici ciel gris, bise tempêtueuse  un temps à rester au fond de son lit ! :sleep: 
je vais faire comme si vendredi c'était bientôt :casse: 
bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous ! :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

tiens ? c'est lundi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

*bonnne semaine a tous !!!!!!!*

la mienne va etre surchargé entre les rdv et les 2 hommes a la maison 24/24h


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonnne semaine a tous !!!!!!!*
> 
> la mienne va etre surchargé entre les rdv et les 2 hommes a la maison 24/24h




deux ?  :mouais: dans quoi tu te lances là ?  :rose:


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2005)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde.




Merci, toi aussi :love:


----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour ! C'est au tour de qui d'aller chercher les croissants ? Sonnyboy ? :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2005)

S'il pouvait me ramener un pain au chcolat plutot qu'un coissant, ce serait sympa.
Merci Sony :love: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez hop c'est paaaarti !!*



Tiens ... du dressage de 4x4 sauvage ... Ah, ces américains !     

 tout le monde


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! C'est au tour de qui d'aller chercher les croissants ? Sonnyboy ? :love:



Tu veux te faire pétrir la pâte, Bebert ?    
Tu sais bien que Sonny ne va pas chercher les croissants, c'est robertav qui lui apporte.   

La journée s'annonce ensoleillée ici, floodez en paix.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

tiens le pickup de décoris montant sur un tas de vieux powerbook G5


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Tout le Monde...  :love: 

Des rayons doux de soleil...  et hop ça recommence...     déjà mardi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

salut, les z'aminches...
Plus tellement le temps de traîner par ici, ces derniers temps...
Des pensées pour vous quand même...    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

*J - 4*





_Bonjour !_


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez hop c'est paaaarti !!*


 c'est le printemps pour les 4x4 aussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

il est *midi *   



*bon appetit* et *bon mardi* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2005)

Eve euh goude dé!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Eve euh goude dé!


pascal cagny sors de ce corps


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2005)

Arf ! Et une journée de glandouille en perspective ... (je supervise le démontage du matos de l'ancien site... :rateau: )

Une excellente journée à tout le monde et que la paix et l'amour soient avec vous !!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil !


....  ... qu'est-ce que c'est bon de s'emmerder ...  ...


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ....  ... qu'est-ce que c'est bon de s'emmerder ...  ...



TheBig, arrête de remuer le couteau dans la plaie !    

J'ai pas le temps de m'emmerder, vivement les vacances (remarque, ça ne  devrait plus tarder  )

Sinon, vu que tu démontes, comme je te connais, je suis sûr que tu vas nous faire des découvertes archéologiques : les vieux bureaux peuvent être pleins de vestiges qui font rêver ou rigoler : photos jaunies, lettres égarées (d'amour, d'injures, etc.), de bouquins planqués, sans compter des variétés encore inconnues de Kernic et Panel découverts après des siècles de rumeurs.


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui se désespéraient de voir la semaine commencée, j'ai une bonne nouvelle : on avance, le week-end se rapproche !

Et en plus je vous souhaite à tous une _*très très bonne journée !!!*_


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une excellente journée à tout le monde et que la paix et l'amour soient avec vous !!! :love:



de bon matin ça vous donne une pêche de lire les posts de The Bigounet...  :style: 








 Peace and Love Friends       :love: ​


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Hello les amis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hello les amis



Salut Bass'    








_P.S : on t'a déjà connu plus raleur   _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

un joyeux*mercredi* a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2005)

Il se cachait et on l'a découvert par hasard au détour d'un démontage de rack....
Il tremblait enfoui dans un dédale de RJ45 ... si on tendait l'oreille on pouvait entendre son murmure plaintif...
Il ne s'est pas enfui ... il n'a pas crié quand je l'ai délicatement déposé au creux d'un mouchoir pour l'emmener avec moi...
Il avait faim et soif et je l'ai nourri de tendresse et de caresses...
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faisait-là ni à qui il appartenait ...
D'aucuns m'ont dit bien vite conseillés de m'en débarrasser...
Las, je ne peux m'y résoudre...
Je l'emmène avec moi ... il me servira de compagnon d'infortune dans les villes de grande solitude...
Et puis, il me plaît bien, à moi, ce "petit chagrin d'amour" oublié de tous.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Salut TheBig  Une belle journée toute ensoleillée à toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il se cachait et on l'a découvert par hasard au détour d'un démontage de rack....
> Il tremblait enfoui dans un dédale de RJ45 ... si on tendait l'oreille on pouvait entendre son murmure plaintif...
> Il ne s'est pas enfui ... il n'a pas crié quand je l'ai délicatement déposé au creux d'un mouchoir pour l'emmener avec moi...
> Il avait faim et soif et je l'ai nourri de tendresse et de caresses...
> ...



Car dans les villes de grande solitude,
Moi le passant discipliné,
Par deux mille ans de certitudes,
Et quelques clous sur la chaussée ...


----------



## sylko (14 Avril 2005)

Buona giornata à tutti  ...banda di nazzo!


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Buona giornata à tutti  ...banda di nazzo!



Buen dia, pandilla de napia...    

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

on me réveille à coup d'mail ?


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Monsieur Cluzel négociez svp...
Se réveiller sans Inter c'est de plus en plus dur :sleep:

Vous écoutez quoi comme radio le matin vous pendant la grève ?


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Cluzel négociez svp...
> Se réveiller sans Inter c'est de plus en plus dur :sleep:
> 
> Vous écoutez quoi comme radio le matin vous pendant la grève ?



Halalaaa oui ! 
Perso je me rabats sur RFI mais bon le réveil avec les résultats de foot des championnats africains...
Et puis des fois malgré la grève ils passent de la ziq sympa... mais pas ce matin ! :sick:

Bon malgré ça la journée commence plutôt bien... Quelques mails surprises de bonnes nouvelles ! :love:

Et je vous souhaite à tous *une bonne journée !!! *


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et puis des fois malgré la grève ils passent de la ziq sympa... mais pas ce matin ! :sick:



Oui ce matin c'était vraiment pas cool la programmation musicale


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Salut


----------



## N°6 (14 Avril 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute la grève sur Inter© et sur Info© !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous partageons les mêmes valeurs, Roberto   Encore que j'ai tendance à arrêter plus facilement le poste.

Dans le temps, y avait aussi radio-Tirana pour se distraire, mais les temps ont changé. Faudrait peut-être que je réessaye radio-Vatican


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

Écouter FIP, je dis pas, mais c'est pas ce que j'espère en me levant le matin.... surtout que là, du Flamenco direct en sortant du lit, vraiment pas pour moi... :sleep:

*Ils commencent à me les briser sévère avec leur grève sur France Radio....* 

Mettre RMC Info qui n'a d'info que le nom, non.
Mettre Fun ou NRJ, je prend la radio pour la jeter par la fenêtre. 
Mettre France Bleu Gard Lozère pour entendre parler de la taille des couilles de taureau, pas top...

Y'en a marre....

Bon, je vais écouter NOVA sur nainternette, eux, font pas grève au moins


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

perso, dans ma soif d'info matutinales, j'ai zappé sur bfm.
Ben c'est un peu comme acheter les echos au lieu de l'equipe :affraid:
j'ai encore un peu de mal à distinguer les pub des cours de la bourse, (c'est incroyable le nombre de boite qui vendent des portefeuilles  ) mais je ne pense as que je tiendrais jusque là.


----------



## sylko (14 Avril 2005)

*Couleur 3*







http://javascript<b></b>:open_win('...ayer', 222, 254, false, false, false, false);


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mettre France Bleu Gard Lozère pour entendre parler de la taille des couilles de taureau, pas top...



Là, j'ai un a priori favorable sentimental : du moment que ça parle de Lozère. Mais les rares fois où j'ai essayé d'écouter ça quand j'étais dans le haut-pays, j'avoue que j'ai vite laissé tomber, même indépendamment des couilles de taureau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Buona giornata à tutti  ...banda di nazzo!



Ah bah, avec un avatard pareil, tu peux toujours parler de naseaux, toi !


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> perso, dans ma soif d'info matutinales, j'ai zappé sur bfm.
> Ben c'est un peu comme acheter les echos au lieu de l'equipe :affraid:
> j'ai encore un peu de mal à distinguer les pub des cours de la bourse, (c'est incroyable le nombre de boite qui vendent des portefeuilles  ) mais je ne pense as que je tiendrais jusque là.


 T'as qu'a acheter mickey et ecouter NRV ou J je sais jamais


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

En ce moment ils passent de la bonne musique sur france-info... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

Ben, vous mettez votre Mac en démarrage automatique, un p'tit script pour lancer iTunes, (pour moi, ce sera sur Beatlesarama, mais vous, vous choisissez c'qui vous plait le mieux), et fini les grèves


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment ils passent de la bonne musique sur france-info... :rateau:


 tu peux ecouter ce programme toute l'année sur Fip


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu peux ecouter ce programme toute l'année sur Fip



On ne reçoit pas FIP par chez moi, sauf en période de grève. Allez comprendre...


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On ne reçoit pas FIP par chez moi, sauf en période de grève. Allez comprendre...


 pas de bol


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, ce sera sur Beatlesarama



 mais j'aime bien TechnicolorWebOfSound aussi :style: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime bien TechnicolorWebOfSound aussi :style: :love:



A vrai dire, il y en a pas mal de sympa, mais bon, on peut pas les écouter toutes, hein ? Mais en vrai, de temps en temps, je zappe, pour voir ... Non, c'est une image


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas de bol



Ne me tentes pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

*BOnjOUrrrrrrrr !!!!!    *


moi en temp normal on me  reveille avec 2 nokia a 5h30
puis avec un samsung a 6h
et pour teminer avec france info a 7h


mais la  ce sont les VACANCES  :love:  :love:  :love: pas de reveil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2005)

...je me sers d'un lecteur MP3 comme réveil : A 4H30 et tchac ... Deep Purple avec "smoke on the water" ... j'avoue que j'émerge assez rapidement... Arff !!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

En ce moment c'est plutot slayer pour me reveiller moi, vu le mal que j'ai a me lever


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est plutot slayer pour me reveiller moi, vu le mal que j'ai a me lever


Ces jeunes ... toujours à faire le con avec leur corps !!!!!!!!! :love: 
ps : moi je voudrais bien encore le faire ......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ces jeunes ... toujours à faire le con avec leur corps !!!!!!!!! :love:
> ps : moi je voudrais bien encore le faire ......:rateau: :rateau:


 :love: faire corp avec un con :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: faire corp avec un con :love:


 Tu le fais deja si bien toi grug


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, vous mettez votre Mac en démarrage automatique, un p'tit script pour lancer iTunes, (pour moi, ce sera sur Beatlesarama, mais vous, vous choisissez c'qui vous plait le mieux), et fini les grèves



Bonne idée mais mon radioréveil n'a pas encore iTunes...
C'est un où il faut _encore_ tourner la molette pour changer de station !!!


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, bonsoir et bonne nuit !


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

_grmblgrmblgnnnnnn.... on est vendredi, jour de merde.... crevé.... vendredi, demain Samedi.... cool_

Allez debout tas de fainéants, vous vous reposerez demain


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

T'enerves pas, ça fait déjà un moment qu'ils y en a qui sont debout ! :sleep: (mais p'tain qu'est ce que c'est duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur)


----------



## valoriel (15 Avril 2005)

Moi je m'occupe de mon petit frère depuis 6h du matin alors pour les debout fainéants, je repasserais demain. :sleep:



Ah non, c'est samedi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un café et un gateau aux amandes avec la femme de ménage, et hop ! *Au boulot !*
> 
> :rose:


Tiens, c'est drôle, avec moi c'était thé et petits sablés, mais hop au boulot, par contre, est le même


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et hop !



Ce roberto, il prend tout au pied de la lettre. On lui a dit : "au saut du lit" et le voilà en train de faire de la gymnastique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

*La bonne nouvelle du matin que j'ai eu en me levant et en me traînant péniblement du lit jusqu'à la cafetière puis à la radio pour enfin atteindre ma boîte à Mac G*  

EUh, quoi, pas possible, pas de musique à la radiooo  fini, ça blablatte 
Ils z'ont décidé, ENFIN, de travailler un peu ces feignasses de grévistes de France inter qui me faisaient ch *** (  ) depuis des jours et des jours à me faire supporter FIP alors que je recherchais un lien médiatique avec le monde pour connaitre toutes les passionnantes choses qui se passent en dehors de chez moi et que du coup eh ben je me sentais complètement angoissé à me bouffer les ongles à penser que j'étais isolé et coupé du monde sans rien savoir de ce qui se passe chez la mamie d'en bas de chez moi...
J'étais au bout du rouleau ce matin, pensant à ce qui m'attendait et là miracle !

Alors super, je peux écouter Charles Pasqua plutôt que de la salsa, ah, euh, hum.... 
J'ai pu entendre qu'il y a eu 13 morts dans l'incendie d'un hotel à Paris, que notre bien aimé président a fait son show télévisuel hier, que Régnier va être mis en terre today, que Florence Aubenas atteint les 100 jourss de détention en Irak, ... bref que des infos qui donnent le sourire et la joie dee vivre, hein ?!   


Oui, ça parle sur Inter today, ah, content, de pouvoir reboire le café avec du blabla que je n'écoute que d'une oreille


----------



## valoriel (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors super, je peux écouter Charles Pasqua plutôt que de la salsa, ah, euh, hum....
> J'ai pu entendre qu'il y a eu 13 morts dans l'incendie d'un hotel à Paris, que notre bien aimé président a fait son show télévisuel hier, que Régnier va être mis en terre today, que Florence Aubenas atteint les 100 jourss de détention en Irak, ... bref que des infos qui donnent le sourire et la joie de vivre, hein ?!


Bonne journée à toi aussi 

Pour les parisiens, aujourdhui sur les panneaux lumineux de la ville, il y a 100 messages de soutien pour Florence et Hussein. Il y en a 2 de moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

à tous ... Et Roberto, si la femme de ménage est


			
				Roberto Vendez qui tire sur tout ce qui bouge a dit:
			
		

> une belle brune avec des gros seins


Pense que ton job, c'est de gagner des sous de toutes tes forces pour ton patron, pas de tirlipoter le schmilblic du petit personnel !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

m'semblait qu'il y avait des gens ici hier soir, sinon comment expliquer cette forêt de bière vide au salon. tiens je me demande si robert smith pensait à ça en écrivant the forest


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

La vache, c'est dur ce matin...
Heureusement que je suis en arret maladie 
Mais c'est quand meme dur...


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2005)

Ah oui que c'est dur :sleep:
couchée à 2h, levée à 7h, à jeûn jusqu'à 8h30 pour cause de consultation médicale... :casse:
là je suis au taf et j'ai remplacé l'aiguille de prise de sang par une perf' de café  

vivement ce soir... veux mon lit ! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

bonne journée à tous :love:


----------



## abba zaba (15 Avril 2005)

Un bon réveil à ceux qui en ont encore besoin...    Allez, courage, week-end en vue (et vacances juste derrière pour certains  )   :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Avril 2005)

Allez, je retourne au dodo moi :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

*bonziurrrrr!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: *

couché trop tard et reveillé trop tot par le telephone   

meme pas 5h de repos bien merité au compteur :sleep: 
je prevois donc une grosse sieste cet aprem     

ben oui, je dois etre en forme pour ce soir
je suis invité a diner chez mon amie dont la bouffe est pire que la mienne
il me faut donc des forces et courage   

*bon vendredi a tous !!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis invité a diner chez mon amie dont la bouffe est pire que la mienne



Euh ... non, rien !


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2005)

Bon samedi à toute la chambrée


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

Bonjour sylko & co ! :love:

Plus qu'une heure de cours d'informatique à l'école de ma fille et je suis en...

*vacances !!!* 


 

PS : je vous amènerai des croissants tous les jours.


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2005)

Salut sylko et bebert!

Faut pas que je traine: je dois encore repasser mes petits shorts de flanelle grise et ma chemise à carreaux, nouer ce putain de noeud papillon et mettre de la brillatine. Bah oui, le mariage de Robertav et Sonnyboy c'est ce matin, non?

Raaah, je suis ému.


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

On a jamais rien vu de tel depuis le mariage de Charles et Camilla ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2005)

^
  l _ _   



Bonjour  Excellente journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



Elle est superbe, cette photo de Sim, où l'as tu trouvée ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:


Ben voilà tu te serais levé à 9h tu s'rais pas crevé


----------



## dool (16 Avril 2005)

Tout est dans mes pensées...vous les sentirez bien vite


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà tu te serais levé à 9h tu s'rais pas crevé


  jolie histoire


----------



## lumai (16 Avril 2005)

Alors  :

_*Bon week-end !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*À 10 h, ça marche aussi pour ne pas être crevée... _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

Arf ! on m'envoie à Genève en début de semaine prochaine .... je descend à l'hotel Président Wilson !
Si jamais quelqu'un veut prendre le petit déjeuner avec moi mardi matin je l'invite ... hihi !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! on m'envoie à Genève en début de semaine prochaine .... je descend à l'hotel Président Wilson !
> Si jamais quelqu'un veut prendre le petit déjeuner avec moi mardi matin je l'invite ... hihi !!!!!


arf fallait viser "lausanne" pas "genève"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arf fallait "lausanne" pas "genève"


Arf ! C'est vrai !!!!!!! Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont cons quand même !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

serais volontier venu mais le voyage lausanne-genève tôt le matin c'est infernal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> serais volontier venu mais le voyage lausanne-genève tôt le matin c'est infernal


C'est sympa ! alors ce sera pour une autre fois.....
De toutes manières, j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils ont une idée derrière la tête ... crois bien qu'ils vont me détacher définitivement en Suisse !!!!! ... on verra dans les semaines qui viennent !!!


----------



## nonos (16 Avril 2005)

bonjour tout le monde,
reveil plus facile que je ne pensais, une grosse journée m'attend 
bonne journée à tous et bon courage à ceux qui bossent


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa ! alors ce sera pour une autre fois.....
> De toutes manières, j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils ont une idée derrière la tête ... crois bien qu'ils vont me détacher définitivement en Suisse !!!!! ... on verra dans les semaines qui viennent !!!


Oui il faut être bien détaché pour venir définitivement en suisse 
 

Intéressant c't'histoire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut être bien détaché pour venir définitivement en suisse


    ... et encore j'ai de la chance ... d'habitude ils recasent les "vieux" dans les pays de l'Est !!!:rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour les parisiens, aujourdhui sur les panneaux lumineux de la ville, il y a 100 messages de soutien pour Florence et Hussein. Il y en a 2 de moi.


Floodeur jusqu'au bout


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Saaaaaluuuuuuut *ZeBig* ! :love: :love: :love:


:rose: euh bonjour les autres aussi hein !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Saaaaaluuuuuuut *ZeBig* ! :love: :love: :love:


 
   ... ma diablotine préférée !!! ...   
:rose:  Bonjour Lorna !!! :rose: 
:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2005)

Euh !!! J'en profite pendant que ma femme est chez le coiffeur ......


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh !!! J'en profite pendant que ma femme est chez le coiffeur ......


et golf dort toujours allons poster dans Logiciels


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ma diablotine préférée !!! ...
> :rose:  Bonjour Lorna !!! :rose:
> :love: :love:



Bonjour mon Zebig préféré ! :love:

Si elle est chez le coiffeur ; elle en a pour un moment  on peut en profiter :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur jusqu'au bout


Peut-être, en tout cas pas plus que toi...   
Cela dit moi je le fait avec classe sur des panneaux potentiellement lus par 4 milions de personne :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

Ouah, zebig vénérable sage, la classe :love:



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, en tout cas pas plus que toi...


Valoriel : 10,94 messages par jour
Hamster de combat : 10 de moins


----------



## valoriel (16 Avril 2005)

Le fourbe, il va même regarder les profils pour sortir les statistiques  
Que répondre à celà si ce n'est que je m'avoue démasqué


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! on m'envoie à Genève en début de semaine prochaine .... je descend à l'hotel Président Wilson !
> Si jamais quelqu'un veut prendre le petit déjeuner avec moi mardi matin je l'invite ... hihi !!!!!



   
Pu... c'est l'occasion ou jamais de te rencontrer !!! J'habite à 15 bornes de Genève. Je suis en vacances. Ça te fait rien si je viens avec mes gamins ??? :love:


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! on m'envoie à Genève en début de semaine prochaine .... je descend à l'hotel Président Wilson !
> Si jamais quelqu'un veut prendre le petit déjeuner avec moi mardi matin je l'invite ... hihi !!!!!



Alors là...    

Fallait pas faire une proposition pareille. 

Je serais bien évidemment de la fête.


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

Il va y avoir une émeute au Président Wilson mardi. À faire palir les stars d'Hollywood ! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

*bon samedi a tous * 


je vous souhaite un tres beau soleil
meme si moi j'en aura pas   

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

pour compenser cette journée morose
je partage ceci avec vous


----------



## valoriel (16 Avril 2005)

Ca donne faim, miam...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! on m'envoie à Genève en début de semaine prochaine .... je descend à l'hotel Président Wilson !
> Si jamais quelqu'un veut prendre le petit déjeuner avec moi mardi matin je l'invite ... hihi !!!!!



  komment que je viens!  et peut-être accompagné...


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et encore j'ai de la chance ... d'habitude ils recasent les "vieux" dans les pays de l'Est !!!:rateau:



Ils ont leurs charmes les pays de l'Est, les autochtones y sont souvent chaleureux...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

j'ai le droit de vous dire deja bonjour ?   

NON !!!!!!!! :rose: 

bon bon, je repasse en fin de mat' alors!!!!!


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

Une vraie journée à passer sous la couette. 

Bon dimanche à toute la troupe.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

*allezzzzzzzzzzzzz* *debuoooooot !!!!!!!* on se leveeee

*c'est dimanche !!!*​

une superbe journée pluvieuse nous attends !!!!    


et puis la journée appartiens a qui se leve tot


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *allezzzzzzzzzzzzz* *debuoooooot !!!!!!!* on se leveeee
> 
> *c'est dimanche !!!*​
> 
> ...



Chaque journée qui passe nous rend plus vieux. 

Je suis plié en quatre en regardant les vidéos de    Joe la Mouk  

Celle-ci, je l'ai découverte grâce au blog de Simon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Chaque journée qui passe nous rend plus vieux.



Ben aujourd'hui, on est pas les seuls, la météo aussi, c'est pluvieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plié en quatre en regardant les vidéos de    Joe la Mouk
> 
> Celle-ci, je l'ai découverte grâce au blog de Simon.



Oh, la vache (nan, j'dis pas ça pour toi !  ) ! faut envoyer ça en recommandé à SM, y va surement acheter le DVD !


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2005)

J-3 avant marrakech


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie journée à passer sous la couette.


Je te le fais pas dire, j'y suis encore. 



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à toute la troupe.


A toi aussi.


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben aujourd'hui, on est pas les seuls, la météo aussi, c'est pluvieux !


Et s'il neige tu dis comment ?


----------



## valoriel (17 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J-3 avant marrakech




J-5 avant le Bretagne :rose:

Amuse toi bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

j-2h aller boire le café chez belle famlle

vraiment une journée superbe !!!


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

J-2 avant la rencontre historique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il neige tu dis comment ?



 joli volcan ! s'il neige, j'en reste sans voix !


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Ah ben zut là j'peux plus te bouler. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut là j'peux plus te bouler. :love:



te boule ... euh ... bile pas, y a que l'intention qui compte, d'ailleurs, j'en suis au même point avec toi !


----------



## bebert (17 Avril 2005)

Enfin le courant est revenu. Pas trop tôt ! 
Il est grand temps pour moi de vous souhaiter bonjour et bon dimanche !  :love: 
Pour moi ça a été neige, repas froid et sièste toute l'après midi près de la cheminée.

PS : désolé, y'avait pas de croissant ce matin pour cause de panne d'électricité. Ça va sûrement plaire à qui vous savez !


----------



## sylko (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne Semaine à toute la ribambelle. 

J-1 avant la rencontre historique...


----------



## pixelemon (18 Avril 2005)

bonjour voisin 

moi je commence une semaine difficile... je vais cloturer qquelques comptes professsionnels et relancer certains filous... pfff

je file emmener Paolo à l école dans une heure.

ps : cherche T3 sur Nantes pour début juin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous


Moi je suis en vacance...


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2005)

Du travail en retard, une journée fatigante en perspective, un temps couvert, des paupières collées  :rateau: 

Ah si je pouvais me recoucher   

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

Salut les forçats de la terre   
On s'approche des congés, vendredi et samedi j'ai vu deux films superbes, dimanche j'ai lu "Roberto & Pepita". En somme, ça pourrait être pire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en vacance...



Avril, tu veux pas poster ça dans le thread des râleurs et râleuses ?
*...Histoire qu'on puisse te massacrer *


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Attend, bouge pas....
Voila c'est fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2005)

tout le monde,

Je souhaite une bonne semaine à ceux qui sont en vacances, et une "courte" semaine aux autres


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Aux débordés, aux vacanciers, aux mal réveillés, à ceux sous leur couette, à ceux levés depuis plusieurs heures, et à tous les autres : 




*Bonne Journée !!!*​


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

Plaît-il ?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

A l'école de flood on m'ad ti de poster une blonde pour SM


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?


 Mal réveillé ??? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

*bonjourrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!*  

*bon lundi a tous !!!*    



ici, encore une semaine des vacances pour les ecolier


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde et bon lundi...


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaahhh j'aime pas le lundi !! la nuit du dimanche au lundi est toujours agitée, je dors mal et le lundi je suis de mauvais poil !
c'est grave docteur ?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le  lundi je suis de mauvais poil !
> c'est grave docteur ?   :mouais:




c'est pas au docteur qu'il faut demander
c'est a ton psy


----------



## Imaginus (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne semaine à tous (moi je bosse pas cette semaine nananere ).


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le lundi je suis de mauvais poil !
> c'est grave docteur ?





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas au docteur qu'il faut demander
> c'est a ton psy



Moi j'aurais dit  "à ton coiffeur" ou "à ton barbier"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais dit  "à ton coiffeur" ou "à ton barbier"




mon coiffeur je le vois le mardi


----------



## Imaginus (18 Avril 2005)

Je deteste le mardi.Il m'arrive que des conneries le mardi... :hein:


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon coiffeur je le vois le mardi



toi oui, mais semac ?   

PS. Moi, la dernière fois, je sais plus quel jour de la semaine c'était, vu que c'était il y a une bonne trentaine d'années   Ensuite, j'ai mis à contribution les bonnes volontés diverses, et ça fait un bon moment que c'est ma femme qui s'y colle. Comme ça, j'attends pas et je peux bouquiner ou boire l'apéro en même temps.


----------



## Imaginus (18 Avril 2005)

Tiens en parlant d'apero ! 




SANTE !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> toi oui, mais semac ?
> 
> PS. Moi, la dernière fois, je sais plus quel jour de la semaine c'était, vu que c'était il y a une bonne trentaine d'années   Ensuite, j'ai mis à contribution les bonnes volontés diverses, et ça fait un bon moment que c'est ma femme qui s'y colle. Comme ça, j'attends pas et je peux bouquiner ou boire l'apéro en même temps.



Luc... on ne touche pas à la coiffeuse


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Luc... on ne touche pas à la coiffeuse



De quoi je me mêle ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De quoi je me mêle ?



"je me démèle" serait plus de circonstance


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

z'êtes allez en boîtes pour poster encore à cette heure sur ce thread ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "je me démèle" serait plus de circonstance



Moi ça va : je me suis fait raccourcir la chevelure de 20 cm ces jours-ci, c'est plus facile maintenant (ceci dit, encore faudrait-il le faire)


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes allez en boîtes pour poster encore à cette heure sur ce thread ?



Non, c'est par ce qu'on rêve toute la journée de doigts de rose et qu'on connait ses classiques.


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Luc... on ne touche pas à la coiffeuse





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De quoi je me mêle ?





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "je me démèle" serait plus de circonstance




Hé c'est pas ici qu'on râle, s'pèce de vieux raleurs !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hé c'est pas ici qu'on râle, s'pèce de vieux raleurs !!!



Tu sais : à nos âges, on fait pas toujours où on veut !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais : à nos âges, on fait pas toujours où on veut !



... mais "comme on veut", si


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2005)

debout la dedans!!!!



l'aurore vous attend , allez la rejoindre, ses couleurs d'or vous illumineront le coeur et qu'elle vous apporte le bonheur


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2005)

Allez hop, debout tout le monde, venez prendre un bon p'ti dej, une douche,
et hop, au boulot...
j'ai la peche ce matin, c'est bizzare  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

* Bonjour TOutes et TOus...  :love:*​


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Ils sont toujours en grève sur France Inter.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Ils sont toujours en grève sur France Inter.




c'est vrai que le matin france inter pour emerger c'est bien...
ca fait longtemps qu'ils grevent les mecs la, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

un bonjour a tous.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un bonjour a tous.......



10h07
Stook, t'as vu l'heure ? 
C'est pas un peu tôt pour toi ? Qu'ess  qu'y t'arrive ? T'as une insomnie ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 10h07
> Stook, t'as vu l'heure ?
> C'est pas un peu tôt pour toi ? Qu'ess  qu'y t'arrive ? T'as une insomnie ?



tiens te v'la toi!
s'lut -dc-!!


----------



## semac (19 Avril 2005)

salut la compagnie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens te v'la toi!
> s'lut -dc-!!



'lut Bobbynountchak 

Tiens, en ce moment y'a un autre Bobby qui passe à la TV (France 3), l'est à droite là, sur la photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 'lut Bobbynountchak
> 
> Tiens, en ce moment y'a un autre Bobby qui passe à la TV (France 3), l'est à droite là, sur la photo.



Le service public, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 'lut Bobbynountchak
> 
> Tiens, en ce moment y'a un autre Bobby qui passe à la TV (France 3), l'est à droite là, sur la photo.



ouais, ca c'etait la grande epoque, j'ai moins de cheveux depuis...
...
OOOOOooooh médidon, j'ai p'tet ben trouve un nouvel avatar moi!!    
...
Nan, en fait j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 10h07
> Stook, t'as vu l'heure ?
> C'est pas un peu tôt pour toi ? Qu'ess  qu'y t'arrive ? T'as une insomnie ?



m'en parle pas, meme maintenant, j'ai encore les yeux qui collent....
j'aime pas les gens qui viennent vous rendre visite le matin.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2005)

allez hop hop hop la, on s'leve, allez les mecs, ben c'est quoi alors les p'tites frappes, pour poster l'aurore a 20h55 ya du monde, hein, mais quand il s'agit du matin ya pus personne!!!!
hope hope hopeula!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (...) pour poster l'aurore a 20h55 ya du monde, hein, mais quand il s'agit du matin ya pus personne!!!!



*Ouais, j'ai toujours dit que Stook était un excentrique !!!*


 

  

 

P.S : salut à toi la matinal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Allez bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Bobby !
> J'avais pas mis le réveil ce matin : je bosse pas avec des z'horaires, youpi !
> :love:
> 
> ...


moi c'est la sécrétaire affolée sous la forme de mon mobile qui m'a fait ça 
 :mouais: p'tain la dèche je vais leur facturer 100.- de l'heure là


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est la sécrétaire affolée sous la forme de mon mobile qui m'a fait ça



Une secrétaire en forme de mobile : je vous le dis, avec SM, le progrés technologique ne s'arrête jamais !   

Question superflue mais néanmoins taraudante : a-t-il un mobile en forme de secrétaire ?    

Sinon, salut les matutinaux. Pour moi, c'est congés dans quelques petites heures


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une secrétaire en forme de mobile : je vous le dis, avec SM, le progrés technologique ne s'arrête jamais !
> 
> Question superflue mais néanmoins taraudante : a-t-il un mobile en forme de secrétaire ?
> 
> Sinon, salut les matutinaux. Pour moi, c'est congés dans quelques petites heures




  Luc...    dis tu veux pas venir manger la Paëlla... plutôt que de compter sur une éventuelle livraison aléatoire...?  :rose:   


    Sinon  Bon Jour  La Compagnie.... :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Luc...    dis tu veux pas venir manger la Paëlla... plutôt que de compter sur une éventuelle livraison aléatoire...?  :rose:



Tel l'âne de Buridan, j'ai toujours hésité entre le plaisir de rencontrer "en vrai" des gens que j'apprécie sur les forums et le plaisir (chacun ses perversions   ) de relations purement "virtuelles".

Et tant que j'hésite, j'en reste à la virtualité. Bon, il peut aussi y avoir des petits problèmes pratiques mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas là la raison fondamentale.

En résumé, je me déciderai peut-être un jour ou l'autre   Sinon, c'est clair que cette rencontre d'Avignon a "tout d'une grande" et que c'est plus que tentant. En tous cas, je serai moralement avec vous


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2005)

Je te comprends LucG pour avoir très longtemps hésité avant de renconter les « gens en vrai » : on ne se refait pas.

Sinon coucou : je suis grave à la bourre mais je contribue encore :rateau:


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

_*Bonjour tout le monde !!! *_







​


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

Bjour


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

Voui voui voui à toi aussi   

ça va être une bonne journée  :love:


----------



## bebert (20 Avril 2005)

_*Bonjour Lumai !!! *_

:love:  :love:​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

salut


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

*bon mercedi *

le mien est un tantinet tristounet .....moche gris sans soleil   

bonné journée aux reveillés !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon mercedi *
> 
> le mien est un tantinet tristounet .....moche gris sans soleil



C'est pour cette raison qu'on a inventé les croissants !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon mercedi *
> 
> le mien est un tantinet tristounet .....moche gris sans soleil
> 
> bonné journée aux reveillés !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Viens ici (deux ou trois départements plus à l'ouest), on à un joli rayon de soleil


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Ça s'est levé ici aussi : ciel tout bleu et soleil ! :love:


(_*Bonjour toi aussi Bebert !*_  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

a viiiiii, desolé bebert ; j'avais oublié le scroissants  :rose:  :rose: 






tu remarquera , pas de café mais une tasse de thé .....
c'est meux pour ton coeur non ?   




      :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allez hop hop hop la, on s'leve, allez les mecs, ben c'est quoi alors les p'tites frappes, pour poster l'aurore a 20h55 ya du monde, hein, mais quand il s'agit du matin ya pus personne!!!!
> hope hope hopeula!!



bah, si ça plait pas, il faut determiner des horaires......comme sur le forum de la nuit   




			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, j'ai toujours dit que Stook était un excentrique !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

:sleep:  un bonjour a tous.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, si ça plait pas, il faut determiner des horaires......comme sur le forum de la nuit




niet nada niente et tutti quanti !!!!


*roberto* nous a accordé le droit de poster quand cela 
nous chante ou enchante !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> niet nada niente et tutti quanti !!!!
> 
> 
> *roberto* nous a accordé le droit de poster quand cela
> nous chante ou enchante !!!



ben, il me semblait......

 Robertav.....content d'arriver juste a temps pour les croissant....


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu remarquera , pas de café mais une tasse de thé .....
> c'est meux pour ton coeur non ?
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Quillet Flammarion qui sait tout a dit:
			
		

> théïne : NF autre nom donné à la caféïne, alcaloïde présent dans le café et le thé



Par ailleurs, il est à noter que la caféïne est considéré par la faculté comme un "tonicardiaque"


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Gooooooooood morning, MacGé.
Et c'est reparti pour une méga journée de folie    (faut y croire très fort, j'pars bosser là)


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Actuellement, il fait 9.4° à Paris et le ciel y est légèrement couvert.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

*Bonzour tout lmoooonde* ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## sylko (21 Avril 2005)

Debout bonnes gens. Ne refermez point ½il et paupières. Il est l'heure de gagner votre croûte. 

Excellente journée à vous.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous, qu'elle soit en tous cas meilleure que celle d'hier...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

au taf depuis une demi heure..

nikel...

à bloc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Bon.
> Sacrée journée aussi en perspective, et elle s'enchaine direct avec une p... de nuit en pointillé.
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> ...



:affraid: Tu prépares la séance "piscine" de la Roberto'Flaque party d'Avignon, avec ce p'tit dej d'enfer ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2005)

Au taf depuis une heure aussi&#8230; Nickel aussi&#8230; à bloc non plus&#8230; fini hier à une heure dix&#8230; le jour où l&#8217;annonce du chiffre d&#8217;affaires devient mensuel :affraid: je me drogue :rateau:

_déjà là je suis limite croissant pur beurre / café en intraveineuse_


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gaffe à la bedaine* du Directeur blème et épuisé !




j&#8217;y penserai quand je serai directeur&#8230; mais promis je me remets au _cross-trainer_ dès ce soir


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2005)

c'est un vélo élliptique ou un truc du genre


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2005)

:sleep: ​


----------



## lumai (21 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: ​


 Et ben ! C'est pas une heure pour se lever ça !!!


----------



## lumai (21 Avril 2005)

Et puis j'allais oublier :* bonne journée !!!*
_Ou plutôt, bon après-midi !_


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée zaussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Salut je viens de rentrer, bonne journée.


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

tu viens de rentrer ... de cours ?? ... moi j'y vais maintenant   la loose ... bon aprèm


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

*Voilà, je passe ici, rien que pour emmerder STOOK et poster plus tard que lui*


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, je passe ici, rien que pour emmerder STOOK et poster plus tard que lui*



n'importe quoi.....


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

mais on est le soir vous savez  ?  :rose: 

(il faudrait faire un "tradada des users du crépuscule" ... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais on est le soir vous savez  ?  :rose:
> 
> (il faudrait faire un "tradada des users du crépuscule" ... )



je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais l'aurore, je ne l'ai jamais vu, je ne sais pas ce que c'est......   

et puis, maintenant, on entre dans l'anti-aurore.....  
et de toute facon, on ne me defie pas mossieur DC....je suis un couche tres tard.....
le vrai defie ce serait de me faire poster tres tot...mais comme tres tot c'est tres tard..... :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2005)

​

C'est pas fermé? Il fait pourtant noir dehors


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il fait pourtant noir dehors



plus pour longtemps...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

un bonjours a tous ceux qui se levent.....
et a bientot......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Salut et bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2005)

Un excellent vendredi à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!!   
...et que la fête soit avec vous dans la paix et la bonne humeur ... hihi !!!:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tous les posteurs de MacG!
On est vendredi, ce soir, c'est le WE :love:
Je suis de bonne humeur, France Inter remarche, ils ont du arrété la greve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous les posteurs de MacG!
> On est vendredi, ce soir, c'est le WE :love:




Salut à toi magi (mais aussi Roberto-qui-campe-ici-tous-les-matins) (et aussi les autres après tout).


*Mais je dois apporter une NUANCE de taille :*


On est vendredi, ce soir, c'est les vacances :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

Bon, histoire de meubler un peu et annuler le double post que je viens de faire.
*Vous z'êt' plutôt Roberto Style© ou Lumai Style ©*



  
*Bonjour vous allez bien*
  :style: 
 
 
 :sleep:   
 
 
        :style:
 :sleep: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_*Bonjour tout le monde !!! *_







​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*N'oublions pas le robertav Style ©*

*bonziurrrrr!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: *

*bon vendredi a tous !!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

voila une optimisation qui fait du bien.....

ça avance beaucoup plus vite, si vite que ça m'a reveillé.....  
allez, bonne journée a vous tous.....:sleep:


psDC....tu te leves a peine....  ........


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

*Stook, friendly boy, va te coucher, tu te fais du mal là *


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)




----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bon, histoire de meubler un peu et annuler le double post que je viens de faire.
> *Vous z'êt' plutôt Roberto Style© ou Lumai Style ©*
> 
> 
> ...




Bah c'est malin !!! :hein:

Me reste quoi après quand j'passe derrière, hein ??? 




Bon je vais faire sobre alors ce matin :
*
Je vous souhaite une bonne journée pour ce vendredi ! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

à tous. Ici, encore un rayon de soleil à partager.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

pfffffff l'autre là en haut     USURPATEUR !!!!!!  


je vais devoir changer   








*on se leeeeeeeeeeeeeve!!!!!!* *et plus vite que cela !!!!*


bon vendredi


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un excellent vendredi à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!!
> ...et que la fête soit avec vous dans la paix et la bonne humeur ... hihi !!!:love:




 :love:  The Big.... et tout le monde. Ya du soleil dans la maison. :style:
Ça fait plaisir de te voir sortir de ton antre paradisiaque...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Nous allons avoir un w-e ensoleillé, enfin.


----------



## ginette107 (22 Avril 2005)

Un bounjour matinal qui n'est plus très matinal  

Ah c'est chouette les vacances :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2005)

Debout les gars reveillez vouuuuus
y va falloir en mettre un couuuuuup
tout ça tout ça.

: D


----------



## Lio70 (23 Avril 2005)

Le soleil s'est levé avant moi et pourtant il n'est pas tard. C'est un week-end magnifique qui s'annonce.
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

*bon samedi*

*bon w.e.*


*bonnes vacances *



en attendant vbulletin a du mal a se reveiller ce matin    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

Mâtin (plus pour longtemps) c'est le week-end !!!


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mâtin (plus pour longtemps) c'est le week-end !!!




Week-end...     oui oui c'est ça...   :love:

Et que fait-on le wikand...?   on flémarde...      allez à bientôt... (fait gris chez nous pour une fois...(


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

En ouikenne et mieux zencore : en vacances  :love:

Une semaine à glandouiller ferme. LE BONHEUR.

Je vais en profiter pour aller camper.... _ici_    :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2005)

dire que j'ai pas pu fermer les users de la nuit car la/le database de mac g marchait pâs.. c'est difficile la nuit en ce moment... bon je vais bosser moi!! la rentrée c'est lundi!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dire que j'ai pas pu fermer les users de la nuit


on dit pas "ne pas fermer l'oeil de la nuit "normalement ? 
  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

... Tombé du lit, en cette belle matinée ensoleillée.... Bon, allez. Faut que je me bouge le rond. J'ai toute la famille à bouffer pour midi, sur la terrasse. C'est l'anniv de mémé *80 unités au compteur*   :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tombé du lit, en cette belle matinée ensoleillée.... Bon, allez. Faut que je me bouge le rond. J'ai toute la famille à bouffer pour midi, sur la terrasse. C'est l'anniv de mémé *80 unités au compteur*   :love:


Eh bien bon anniversaire à ta grand-mère


----------



## sylko (24 Avril 2005)

Excellent dimanche à toute la chambrée.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

et un mollusque habillé ? je peux ? 

oh chouette ! les dvd de futurama ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

je regarde sur la chaise.. ah non


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous souhaite une bonne journée,* sans limitation ni restrictions



*J'aime quand on me parle comme ça    
 *


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

ça va vous la voyez ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

*bonjour et bon dimanche*

un temp a rester au lit ......pffffff une fois de plus il pleut   



pato, bon annif a ta memé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2005)

Ce matin, régression...
P'tit déj devant les barbapapas...
:love:


_*Bonne journée à tous !!!*_


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2005)

Vous avez le bonjour d'un touriste   . Malgré un temps mitgé, la Lozère est toujours aussi belle. Ça reverdit un peu partout sauf sur les hauts de la Margeride et de l'Aubrac où quelques plaques de neige s'accrochent encore. Les jonquilles ont commencé leur fête.   

Demain cap à l'ouest.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, régression...
> P'tit déj devant les barbapapas...
> :love:



*Ça me fait penser à quelque chose : je suppose que tu as l'intégrale de Chapi Chapo chez toi, n'est ce pas ?*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez le bonjour d'un touriste   . Malgré un temps mitgé, la Lozère est toujours aussi belle. Ça reverdit un peu partout sauf sur les hauts de la Margeride et de l'Aubrac où quelques plaques de neige s'accrochent encore. Les jonquilles ont commencé leur fête.
> 
> Demain cap à l'ouest.


à l'ouest ? alors tu vas croiser une chiée d'monde


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ça me fait penser à quelque chose : je suppose que tu as l'intégrale de Chapi Chapo chez toi, n'est ce pas ?*



Même pas ! 

Je me suis lu il y a quelque temps l'ensemble des candy neige, la version papier traduite... Plongée à 20 ans en arrière. Redécouverte de ce qui m'a fascinée enfant.

Mais avec les vieux dessins animés sur lesquels je peux tomber par hasard, ça s'arrête là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous, il fait beau ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tombé du lit, en cette belle matinée ensoleillée.... Bon, allez. Faut que je me bouge le rond. J'ai toute la famille à bouffer pour midi, sur la terrasse. C'est l'anniv de mémé *80 unités au compteur*   :love:



Eh ben, tu lui fera une bise de ma part, j'espère qu'elle aura le plus chouette des anniversaires. 

Tiens, je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai pensé très fort à toi hier soir ... en regardant l'enquête Corse


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, il fait beau ici.



Profites, alors, parce que ce n'est pas le cas partout !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, bonne journée.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2005)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde.  

Je hais les lundis...


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2005)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde. Elle va être longue, c'est la sortie de Tiger. 

Je hais les lundis...


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> 
> Z'allez bien ?
> ...


 

Je me suis fais mon premier dimanche de fonctionnaire depuis le debut de l'année 
maintenant c'est lundi, le premier à 35 heures previens l'autre


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne semaine à tout le monde. Elle va être longue, c'est la sortie de Tiger.
> 
> Je hais les lundis...


Moi j'aime bien le lundi, je me sens proche des stromatolithes. 
 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le lundi, je me sens proche des stromatolithes.
> :rateau:



Hier mollusque mais vivant, aujourd'hui bactérie fossile ... Tu régresses, mon bon SM, tu régresses !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

j'ose, j'ose pas   ......


*  bon lundiiiiiiii  ​*

rob' et grug, si vous avez besoin d'une secretaire  suis dispo !!    

sm c'est quoi le stomamachin ?    :rose:    

sylko on aura compris: tu aimes pas le lundi !!!     


allezzz , un café pour tous.......bonne journée !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2005)

le lundi au soleil&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sm c'est quoi le stomamachin ?    :rose:



Ce sont des structures minérales fossiles due à l'activité de cyanobactéries préhistoriques (- 850 millions d'années à - 3,5 milliards d'années). Ce sont les traces de vie les plus anciennes de la planète.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le lundi au soleil?





http://paroles.sonneries.fr/shared/...=Le lundi au soleil&lang=fr&cat=&geoRef=fr_FR


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

Alors voilà,  paf, en l'espace de pas beaucoup de temps, le ciel laiteux et blême a laissé place au soleil et au bleu.  

Alors voilà, j'étrenne mon premier jour d'une semaine de congés que je vais passer à faire le zouave avec ma fille :love: :love: 

Alors voilà je suis de très bonne humeur   

Mais voilà, alors que tout va presque pour le mieux dans le presque meilleur des mondes : *PLAF !  
L'implacable VBulletin m'empêche d'en faire profiter la terre entière :

"VOUS AVEZ DISTRIBUÉ TROP DE POINTS DE RÉPUTATIONS CES DERNIÈRES 24 HEURES ET CAETERA ET CAETERA" 

*


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ......L'implacable VBulletin m'empêche d'en faire profiter la terre entière :
> 
> "VOUS AVEZ DISTRIBUÉ TROP DE POINTS DE RÉPUTATIONS CES DERNIÈRES 24 HEURES ET CAETERA ET CAETERA" [/B]



Idem :
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -dc-.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des structures minérales fossiles due à l'activité de cyanobactéries préhistoriques (- 850 millions d'années à - 3,5 milliards d'années). Ce sont les traces de vie les plus anciennes de la planète.


Mais ça existe encore, d'ailleurs je poste là, floutch.  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

_*Bonjour à tous !!! *_​ 
_



... même les formes de vie un peu bizarres qui peuplent ce forum !_


----------



## semac (25 Avril 2005)

Hhhhhuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm y'a bon lundi !!  

vivement vendredi :sleep: 

oups... bonjour tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

Coucou


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Avril 2005)

Comme aurait pu le dire Louis Althusser : l'aurore dure longtemps !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

bon'ap et a cet après-midi.....


----------



## Lio70 (26 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée Roberto, et ne dessine pas en conduisant!


----------



## sylko (26 Avril 2005)

Une bonne journée aux fidèles, déjà tombés du lit. Et aux autres qui ne vont pas tarder à suivre. 

Une petite vidéo pour vous mettre de bonne humeur. 

Certains connaissent déjà, mais bon... 

Prenez garde à baisser votre volume, Sans quoi, vos voisins risquent d'appeler la police.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2005)

Hips :rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

:love: c'est tellement vrai 

Bonjouuuuuuuur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hips :rateau:



*Eh ouais, trop d'absynthe dans le café ça donne le hoquet...*


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

bon jour...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2005)

bonjour*​_c'est un hommage_
*edit*
mais il faut que je m'entraîne encore


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne journée aux fidèles, déjà tombés du lit. Et aux autres qui ne vont pas tarder à suivre.
> 
> Une petite vidéo pour vous mettre de bonne humeur.
> 
> ...




Hihihi !   

Merci Sylko ! 

Un de mes neveux avait trouvé _un truc_... En public, se rouler par terre, en hurlant "Au s'couuuuurs !!! Aïe aïe aïe !!! Nooooon ! Pitiéééé ! Au secouuuurs !!!"

_
Sale môme !!! _ :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2005)

_* 
Bonjour !!!


*_​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

*bonjour !!*   


pas de soleil mais pas de pluie     




*bon mardi a tous!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

:affraid: dejà mardi :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

'lut.......


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

l'aurore s'est jusqu'a quelle heure ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2005)

Hello tous, bonjour tardif pour cause de coupure de courant en raison des travaux.

Ce soir, micro AES avec deux autres habitués du forum A Vos Mac.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l'aurore s'est jusqu'a quelle heure ? :mouais:



oh, ben jusqu'a quand on veut, regarde!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oh, ben jusqu'a quand on veut, regarde!!


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

donc là s'est encore l'aurore.

s'est ouf mac g il se passe des truc que dans le monde réel s'est pas possible.


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2005)

Je vous souhaite une excellente journée. 

Pour celles et ceux qui ont un peu de temps, avant d'aller au boulot.


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2005)

bonjouuuuuuuur sylko 
au moins je me coucherais mon tarte ce soir


----------



## semac (27 Avril 2005)

huum... euuhh elle ressemble à quoi la comptable che toi ?
blonde à forte poitrine ou transparente domme l'eau claire ?
parce que ce ne sont peut être pas que son carisme ou ses propos qui te mettent mal à l'aise, si tu veux ce que je veux dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> huum... euuhh elle ressemble à quoi la comptable che toi ?
> blonde à forte poitrine ou transparente domme l'eau claire ?
> parce que ce ne sont peut être pas que son carisme ou ses propos qui te mettent mal à l'aise, si tu veux ce que je veux dire



*Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir pensé à ça.     

 
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi, terrassé*e* au fond de l'ascenseur :



Rob ... Tu nous caches des choses !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde 

Hmmm j'aurais bien dormi quelques heures de plus moi :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout l'monde
> 
> Hmmm j'aurais bien dormi quelques heures de plus moi :sleep:



999ème message de celui qui tourne le dos.
*T'as choisi le bon thread Bob, mate ça, tu es à l'aube de tes 1000 posts    *


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout l'monde
> 
> Hmmm j'aurais bien dormi quelques heures de plus moi :sleep:


 
C'est vrai ça... 

Bravo pour ton 1000e post.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ .....
 a tous d'ailleurs.....

1000 post c'est bien.....et si tu changes a nouveau ton mac, tu peux arriver aux 2000.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

*bon mercredi!!!!!!!!!*.....sous la pluie       


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

Je viens de me lever  :mouais:
Chuis malaaaaade


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me lever  :mouais:
> Chuis malaaaaade



ho  qu'es qui t'arrive mon grand?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho  qu'es qui t'arrive mon grand?




sa gorge n'est plus emflammé , ne peux plusdonc  cracher du feu   

arrete de boire de l'eau dragounet        :love:


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa gorge n'est plus emflammé , ne peux plusdonc  cracher du feu
> 
> arrete de boire de l'eau dragounet        :love:




quelque remaide

essance, kerdanne, poivre, ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'ici seize heures, je dois avoir fait un argumentaire haut de gamme joli graphiquement pour de l'engrais azoté : azote ammoniacal, azote uréique et soufre.
> Présenté comme ça, ça n'a rien d'enthousiasmant, _et en réalité ça ne l'est pas non plus !_


je peux t'envoyer ma photo si tu veux, ça pourrait aider


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2005)

Arghhhhh!

Je suis resté endormi. :/

Bonne journée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez qui veut donner du supermoquette à ses plantes vertes a dit:
			
		

> _(...) il garantit un environnement sain.
> _



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## lumai (28 Avril 2005)

naas

_*Bonjour tousss ! *_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> naas
> 
> _*Bonjour tousss ! *_


Comment ça ? les autres aussi ?


----------



## N°6 (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour chez vous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

* bonjour a TOUS !!!!!!* 


aujourd'hui c'est jeudi , un petit soleil a envie de se pointer
et le w.e. s'approche tout doucement .....
moi je m'en fiche , c'est tous les jours wikeland chez moi !!!     


bonne jounée a tousssssssssss  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? les autres aussi ?





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour les  tantousss ! *_


benh si regarde


----------



## Foguenne (28 Avril 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## lumai (28 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? les autres aussi ?



Bah t'es dans le grand* tousss*, toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

*Allo tonton, pourquoi tu tousss ??? *


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'ici seize heures, je dois avoir fait un argumentaire haut de gamme joli graphiquement pour de l'engrais azoté : azote ammoniacal, azote uréique et soufre.
> Présenté comme ça, ça n'a rien d'enthousiasmant, _et en réalité ça ne l'est pas non plus !_



Ah zot alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Grâce à l?absence d'azote nitrique, il n'implique aucune contrainte de transport, de stockage, ni de manipulation._



D'azote nitrique     c'est quoi ? de l'azote azoté ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Avril 2005)

Hmmmmm je me lève et chuis encore malaaaaaaaade  
Mais juste un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm je me lève et chuis encore malaaaaaaaade
> Mais juste un peu.




je vois   toi aussi t'as changé d'avatar     

c'est quoi ? une mouche ?   

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## abba zaba (28 Avril 2005)

Hello everybody !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois   toi aussi t'as changé d'avatar
> c'est quoi ? une mouche ?
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Perso, je dirais que ça m'évoque un croisement entre une mygale et une sauterelle


----------



## Spyro (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois   toi aussi t'as changé d'avatar
> 
> c'est quoi ? une mouche ?


C'est pas un avatar, c'est un MP   
_Et puis la grosse mouche c'est qui-vous-savez (ou ne savez pas), pas moi  _


----------



## macelene (28 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un avatar, c'est un MP
> _Et puis la grosse mouche c'est qui-vous-savez (ou ne savez pas), pas moi  _



Salut le monde...  :love: 


Moi je sais   c'est un grillon des foyers posé sur un clavier de PB...


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)

un grillon ou une sauterelle


----------



## lumai (28 Avril 2005)

Un Criii Criiii, quoi !


----------



## Spyro (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais   c'est un grillon des foyers posé sur un clavier de PB...





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un Criii Criiii, quoi !


:love:    :love:   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:

_Ah c'est bon d'être de bonne humeur le matin   _


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un avatar, c'est un MP
> _Et puis la grosse mouche c'est qui-vous-savez (ou ne savez pas), pas moi _


 
Je trouve celui-ci plus sympa.


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)

et la photo d'après ou tu écrase le grillion et que je clavier est cassé on ne peux pas l'avoir ? 


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve celui-ci plus sympa.




je croyais savoir qui c'etait mais là avec ton image
je sais plus   

rien a voir avec la fée alors


----------



## dool (28 Avril 2005)

...baby come baaack...hum nan pardon...juste un accès de bonne humeur désolée!

Pas pris le temps de rattraper tout mon retard forumistique mais je vous fais bien des Salam en cette journées 

Bonjour,bonjour :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et la photo d'après ou tu écrase le grillion et que je clavier est cassé on ne peux pas l'avoir ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:




Ben c'est à dire que...  je voulais pas exploser le PB...   tu comprends


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

salut a tous......


----------



## Spyro (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Tu t'en vas à seize heures ? Moi à seize heures j'ai piscine !_


La même que celle qui est du matin ?


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2005)

coucou bande de fou tous les gens y vont bien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou bande de fou tous les gens y vont bien ?



y vont bande de coucou fou tous gens les bien ?


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2005)

coucou roberto ta un bonjours de vanessa aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm je me lève et chuis encore malaaaaaaaade
> Mais juste un peu.



Te voilà passé du statut de "grilleur" à celui de "grillon" ?


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> :sick:
> 
> 
> ...


 un qui suit !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

*J'allais dire que, voilà encore des déconneurs qui postent à pas d'heure ici, dans le thread de l'aurore...*

Mais non, en fait !   
C'est l'aurore aux antipodes.

 à nos amis de Polynésie


----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2005)

Excellente journée à tou(te)s les frapadingues qui se sont levés du pied gauche. Aux autres aussi... 

Elle sera forcemment bonne. Tiger débarque aujourd'hui. 

N'oubliez pas de bouler Teo pour son 4000e post.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

Bon Tiger à tous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

Foguenne notre bien aimé modérateur a dit:
			
		

> Bon Tiger à tous.



*Merci Paul*  

Plus modestement, je vais me contenter d'emmener ma fille les voir au zoo aujourd'hui.


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour chez vous ! 

Quoi, je l'ai déja faite ? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

*N°6 me déçoit beaucoup*

Il a posté le cinquième post du jour dans ce thread et non le sixième...


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

Oh M**** !  En plus, j'ai totalement oublié d'ouvrir un thread pour mon sixième post !


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *N°6 me déçoit beaucoup...*



Et sinon, ça fait quoi d'être à ma place ?    :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Journée maussade qui commence mais avec la bonne humeur et Tiger :love: tout ne peut que bien aller


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Il a posté le cinquième post du jour dans ce thread et non le sixième...



C'est malin ! Maintenant, je vais me sentir obligé de trouver un prétexte pour poster six fois ici aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

*bonjour* 

journée agreable, le soleil est la 
mais j'ai pas asez dormi   

bon , *bon vendredi a tousss !!!!*



_ce soir le w.e. vous attends _ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (29 Avril 2005)

'lut tout le monde...

et nous sommes VENDREDI !!!!!! synonime de week-end !!!!!! yaaaaaaaahllaaaaaaaa   :love:  

hhhuuuummm j'ai passé les 3600 posts, quand vais-je avoir ma petite étoile supplémentaire :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, ça fait quoi d'être à ma place ?    :mouais:



D'accord d'accord, je t'ai grillé la politesse. :rose:
*coud'boulage pour me faire pardonner...*  

_... enfin quand VBulletin me laissera de nouveau secouer la boule à facette...damned_


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2005)

Coucou


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> D'accord d'accord, je t'ai grillé la politesse. :rose:
> *coud'boulage pour me faire pardonner...*



Bah, tu es déjà pardonné, ça n'a aucune vraiment aucune importance...  




 _M'en fiche, j'en ai profité pour piquer le #1966 _


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai passé la nuit à essayer de sauver mon iPod. J'ai très peu dormi. 
A 7h30 le monsieur de TNT m'a réveillée avec un Tigre.  je sais que je devrais m'en réjouir mais je ne peux pas :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé la nuit à essayer de sauver mon iPod. J'ai très peu dormi.



il a qui ton ipod ?   

voila ce qu'arrive a vouloir  ecouter  de  la musique des fous      :love:  :love:  :love: .....maintenant le povre est malade


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il a qui ton ipod ?


disque dur naze. si je le branche au mac, il me fait des kernel panic. il avait 16 mois...



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila ce qu'arrive a vouloir  ecouter  de  la musique des fous      :love:  :love:  :love: .....maintenant le povre est malade


ben c'est pas drôle.    surtout que je le torturais pas avec de la mauvaise zik, chez moi il n'avait que du bon


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

REbonjour chez vous ! 

:affraid: Oups, désolé... :rose:  'tain, comment ça pète ce mégaphone !  :rateau: 

et encore, je suis pas à fond...    demain, j'essaye sur "3"...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> disque dur naze. si je le branche au mac, il me fait des kernel panic. il avait 16 mois...





hulla tu me fais peur !!! 
je donne pas cher alors a celui que j'ai offert a ma fille a Paques   


mais comment c'est possible de "nazer" un dd ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> REbonjour chez vous !
> 
> :affraid: Oups, désolé... :rose:  'tain, comment ça pète ce mégaphone !  :rateau:
> 
> et encore, je suis pas à fond...    demain, j'essaye sur "3"...



Rhââââârh! 'Tain! Mais qu'on lui envoie donc la grosse boule orange pour lui apprendre à réveiller tout le village!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

Hello tout le monde !!!!

Ca fesait super longtemps que je vous avais pas dis bonjour.
J'ai finis mes révisions, au combiens inutiles car, pas de points à rattraper 
Il fait beau chez moi
Mais c'est mes derniers jours de vacances !!!!

Bonne journée !


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou



coucou maiwen


----------



## nonos (29 Avril 2005)

amis de jour bonjour!
temps gris merdique et pluie de M.. Qu'il est agréable de vivre en Picardie


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

​
:sleep: encore une journée qui commence tot........:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

opssssssssss loupé de thread


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opssssssssss loupé de thread



floodeuse.....

ps:  Robertav......


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faut qu'on cause, mec !*



ui.....?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*SschHhpLafF !*

*aïe... oui, chuis tombé du lit...  :sick:  :sleep: 

  *


_C'est le ouikenne, deux jours juste pour vous, vous allez faire et uniquement faire ce qui vous plait, vous êtes tous bien reposés, vous allez tous faire la fête ce soir, vous vous sentez vivant, vous êtes heureux !    _


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2005)

Pas fait trop mal, j'espère? Pour moi, le week-end démarre sous Tiger. Et c'est cool. Kiss kiss à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2005)

Excellente journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## toph (30 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous, et bonne journée sous le signe du tigre!!


----------



## N°6 (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !  



:mouais: ou pas...  

_(pour ceux qui se sont organisés une petite escapade  )_


----------



## lumai (30 Avril 2005)

Houlaaaa ! Mais j'ai de la concurrence, en rouge !  




*Bon week-end !!! *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaaa ! Mais j'ai de la concurrence, en rouge !




*T'as remarqué que N°6 a un mégaphone ?*

... ça aide à parler haut et fort


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*Dites, je pense à un truc, ce matin, tout le monde parle de se réveiller avec Tiger*
C'est de ce tigre là dont tout le monde parle ?


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2005)

Bon samedi à tout le monde.


----------



## N°6 (30 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> lumai a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, et en plus, ça t'irai bien Lumai, non ? 




 


Sylko, j'ai déjà petit-déjeuné, mais tu me donnerais presque envie d'y retourner  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

*un samedi au soleil ......*la la la lalaaaaaa .....


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> blablabla.....



Alors ça y est, tu est devenu  *-lepurfilsdelasagesse-*......
c'est vrai que c'est joli et en plus ça rentre juste juste.....  

*un grand bonjour a tous....*


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça y est, tu est devenu  *-lepurfilsdelasagesse-*......
> c'est vrai que c'est joli et en plus ça rentre juste juste.....
> 
> *un grand bonjour a tous....*



13H50 ... T'es tombé du lit ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 13H50 ... T'es tombé du lit ?



un Tigre m'a reveillé.......je peux te dire que ça fait peur un tigre au pied du lit de bon matin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un Tigre m'a reveillé.......je peux te dire que ça fait peur un tigre au pied du lit de bon matin...



Tu tiens un tigre par la queue, et ça se voit,
t'as peur, tu es tout pâle, tu perds du poids ...


----------



## miosis (30 Avril 2005)

Salut les gars, j'viens de me réveiller, il reste des croissants ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gars, réveillez vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars, j'viens de me réveiller, il reste des croissants ? :sleep:



Bé justement, je comptais sur toi pour aller les chercher.

*Magne !!!* :rateau:


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars, j'viens de me réveiller, il reste des croissants ? :sleep:



Non, tout le monde a sauté dessus, ce matin, en revenant de boîte.

Je te file la recette, pour nous en préparer.  






















































*Pour 16 croissants * 

500g de farine 
150g de lait 150g d'eau 
300g de beurre 15 a 20g de levure biologique 
10g de sel 
50g de sucre 


Ajouter avec la farine le sel et le sucre puis l'eau et le lait et la levure 
Pétrir 
Laisser reposer au frigo dans un sac alimentaire. 

Tourner la pâte: 
Donner 2 tours simple (rabattre chaque extrémité jusqu'a ce qu'elles se touchent, et replier comme un livre) 
Laisser poser la pâte 15 min au frais et recommencer une seule fois 
Laisser encore poser la pâte 15min au frais. 
Etaler la pâte à 3mm d'epaisseur en donnant 40cm de largeur et 70cm d'épaisseur environ. 
Séparer la pate en deux en gardant les 70cm 
Couper en 8 triangle chaque bande et les rouler de la base la plus large vers la plus fine pour donner la forme des croissants 
Faire pousser les croissants et les dorer 
Prechauffer votre four a 220° 
Cuire à 220° pendant environ 15 min


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout le monde a sauté dessus, ce matin, en revenant de boîte.
> 
> Je te file la recette, pour nous en refaire.
> ...


:sleep:
Sympa la recette. Fais péter le thé et les confitures et ce sera parfait   :love: 

_Non pas taper, aïe !_


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout le monde a sauté dessus, ce matin, en revenant de boîte.
> 
> Je te file la recette, pour nous en refaire.
> 
> ...


   

Excellent idée que de fournir cette recette, j'en ai l'eau à la bouche :love:

Sinon bon premier mai à tous


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Excellent idée que de fournir cette recette, j'en ai l'eau à la bouche :love:
> 
> Sinon bon premier mai à tous


Si tu ouvres une croissanterie, compte-moi parmi tes clients  
Une croissanterie chaque matin sur MacGe, n'en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

*bon dimanche a tous!!!​*      


et pour feter mai .....








bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (1 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love: Bon dimanche à tous :love:  :love: 


je suis heureuse depuis quelques heures je suis tata et je m'en vais visiter ce petit bout de chou


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée à tous !!!
Je sens que ça va être le jour où je vais travailler le plus :love:


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon dimanche a tous!!!​*
> 
> 
> et pour feter mai .....
> ...



A ne pas confondre avec l'ail des ours. 

Du coup, tu m'as donné l'idée de ce que je vais me préparer pour midi.   

Miam... un risotto à l'ail des ours. 

La forêt, en dessus de chez moi, en regorge.


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gens.


 En ce premier jour de mai, je décide que mes révisions pour le brevet blanc (mardi-mercrdedi) sont définitivement terminées.
Je suis pas paresseux mais les révisions de dernières minutes ca sert à rien ​ 

 En plus c'est complètement inutile pour moi de réviser

 Aujourd'hui ma grand mère vient, je vais la bassiner pour qu'elle me donne des sous pour le rollers.:rateau:

Fini les vacances pour moi.
Demain c'est repartit
:mouais:​


----------



## lumai (1 Mai 2005)

_*
Bon 1er mai !!!
 :love: 





*_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

*Mouais, n'empêche qu'un 1er Mai un dimanche c'est de la triche...*   :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

En fait le plan, voyez vous ca aurait été de mettre le premier mais jsute avant l'ascenscio, vous imaginez le pont ? une troisième semaine de vacances.


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

​ 


*Bon 1er Mai...  on fait ce qu'il nous plaît...  :style:  bon dimanche à TOUtes et Tous...  :love:
*​ ​


----------



## Spyro (1 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


:sleep: arrête :sleep: c'est :sleep: c'est communicatif :sleep:



:sleep:

_PS: alors ça y est LN, t'as fini par les noyer ?  _


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: alors ça y est LN, t'as fini par les noyer ?  _



 en fait l'eau était trop froide (pour moi )  :affraid:    dimanche prochain peut être


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

*Alors là, Hélène place la barre très très haut, poster à 20 heures quelque chose dans les users de l'aurore* 
Encore un effort les enfants, on arrivera à faire la jonction avec les users de la nuit


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là, Hélène place la barre très très haut, poster à 20 heures quelque chose dans les users de l'aurore*
> Encore un effort les enfants, on arrivera à faire la jonction avec les users de la nuit



faudrait peut-être faire les users des perdus dans le temps  :hein:


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là, Hélène place la barre très très haut, poster à 20 heures quelque chose dans les users de l'aurore*
> Encore un effort les enfants, on arrivera à faire la jonction avec les users de la nuit



faudrait peut-être faire les users des perdus dans le temps  :hein:


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> faudrait peut-être faire les users des perdus dans le temps  :hein:



Ben oui je post 2 fois la même chose, et alors   


 :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Encore un effort les enfants, on arrivera à faire la jonction avec les users de la nuit



tu as besoin d'un coup de main.......


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

jusqu'ici tout va bien     tu les récupères ou tout les p'tits smileys qui sont pas dans la liste


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'ici tout va bien     tu les récupères ou tout les p'tits smileys qui sont pas dans la liste



comme je suis de bonne humeur....
je te donne le liens de ma page de Smileys (je les recupere sur d'autres forums... )
voila, c'est ici  (tu copie l'adresse sous les smileys et tu l'entoure de balise "img"....)


ps: si vous en trouvez d'autres, prévenez moi, comme ça on en aura plein.....


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

Un truc dans le genre 
[ http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/MACG/biere.gif ]


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi ces balises    ça ne marche pas   

pauvre nioube que je suis  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Un truc dans le genre
> [ http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/MACG/biere.gif ]



non,  genre


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces balises    ça ne marche pas
> 
> pauvre nioube que je suis  :rose:



le bouton avec la petite montagne dans la fenetre d'edition de message...


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le bouton avec la petit montagne dans la fenetre d'edition de message...



Un truc dans le genre !! ?


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Un truc dans le genre !! ?




y'a un progrès


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Un truc dans le genre !! ?



oui, sauf que l'adresse doit etre entiere..... 
essaie encore....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> y'a un progrès



bravo, boulage....


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le bouton avec la petite montagne dans la fenetre d'edition de message...


Merci mon zami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pars à la recherche de smileys, j'te filerai les liens


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces balises    ça ne marche pas
> 
> *pauvre* nioube que je suis  :rose:



Ah, alors, ça va pas le faire, là. T'aurais été un *riche* nioube, je dis pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon zami
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et alors ? ... A quoi ça sert que 
Spyro il se décarcasse ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? ... A quoi ça sert que
> Spyro il se décarcasse ?  :mouais:  :hein:




tiens, avait pas vu....  ...et a priori, je ne suis pas le seul.......


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

Merci Stook pour les smileys, j'en ai mis un dans ma signature du coup....celui avec le fouet est super tripant, je garde....


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci Stook pour les smileys, j'en ai mis un dans ma signature du coup....celui avec le fouet est super tripant, je garde....


 tu as raison. Même quand on a des goûts de chiottes, il faut le faire savoir.


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison. Même quand on a des goûts de chiottes, il faut le faire savoir.


 M'enfin pas de trop près, ca sent un peu :rateau:

     ​


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison. Même quand on a des goûts de chiottes, il faut le faire savoir.



tu as raison. Même quand on a des goûts de chiottes, il faut le faire savoir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

ça y est , *le posteur anciennement connu sous le nom de -DC-* devrait etre satisfait, on a fait le tour......



de rien Malow.....


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison. Même quand on a des goûts de chiottes, il faut le faire savoir.


 c'est vrai ? Tu m'aimes ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ? Tu m'aimes ?



t'es pas encore Banni....?......


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ? Tu m'aimes ?








 :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas encore Banni....?......


 pfff, faut pas rêver. Ces modos n'ont pas de couille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pfff, faut pas rêver. Ces modos n'ont pas de couille.



pas faux.......    
surtout Modern......


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pfff, faut pas rêver. Ces modos n'ont pas de *couille.*



ah bon ils n'en n'ont qu'une...?


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ils n'en n'ont qu'une...?



ca reste toujours operationnel je pense, non?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ca reste toujours operationnel je pense, non?



par là, je pense pas grand chose


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ils n'en n'ont qu'une...?


S'il n'y en a pas, il n'y en a pas.  Le singulier est donc justifié.


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y en a pas, il n'y en a pas.  Le singulier est donc justifié.



Rhââââ  Pitin©  rien de rien...  mais c pire alors :affraid:


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais c pire alors :affraid:


Aaaah, moi j'ai rien dit hein !


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2005)

mmm et l'aurore ?? dans tout cela?? je sens que le fil de la nuit et de l'aurore fusionnent? doublonnent?  :modo:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :casse:    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? ... A quoi ça sert que
> Spyro il se décarcasse ?  :mouais:  :hein:


Il se décarcasse pas pour toi tu sais, mais pour son usage personnel, et justement ça m'arrangerait que vous ne vous serviez pas trop de cette page à smileys génériques, à la rigueur pour regarder, ou pour utiliser ceux qui sont en bleu que j'ai fait moi-même, et uniquement sur macgé. Vous pouvez aussi les télécharger, les mettre sur vos propres sites, et là faire tout ce que vous voudrez.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm et l'aurore ?? dans tout cela??



l'aurore aproche petit a petit..........


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

ha là iest plus loin il vas bientôt pointé le bon de son nez (un ou une aurore s'est masculin ou féminin on dit l'aurore s'est peut être un onuc )


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha là iest plus loin il vas bientôt pointé le bon de son nez (un ou une aurore s'est masculin ou féminin on dit l'aurore s'est peut être un onuc )



une ... c'est feminin....


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'aurore aproche petit a petit..........


oui mais là quand on relit c'est devenu le fil 24/24! :mouais:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là quand on relit c'est devenu le fil 24/24! :mouais:



de nos jour avec la carte banquaire internet et autre les heures ne veule plus rien dire (sauf sur user de nuit)


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là quand on relit c'est devenu le fil 24/24! :mouais:



moi, on m"a dit, ce serait fort que ce fil fasse le tour....alors il fait le tour.....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, on m"a dit, ce serait fort que ce fil fasse le tour....alors il fait le tour.....




le tour  de quoi ?



(oui je tend des perches et alors.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le tour  de quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> (oui je tend des perches et alors.)



le tour du cadran.....de l'aurore a l'aurore....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

pas drôle 


et le dtc crew alors


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Il Vas Faire Le Tour Alore


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mai 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

:sleep:

 
La croissanterie de MacGe est-elle ouverte ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Mai 2005)

'lu Cor, 'jour tout l'monde


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Bonne semaine à tous!
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi, je suis en WE mercredi soir!!! 
Mais ça reste dur ce matin :sleep:


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2005)

C'est l'heure de mon  hebdRomadaire !

Bonne courte semaine à vous


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  
J'ai pas dormi cette nuit, c'est génial.
Et en plus je suis encore malade (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai pas dormi) et j'y comprends rien  :rateau: 

Et par dessus le marché, il pleut ce matin  
_ Bon ça en fait ça me va plutôt, ça s'accorde assez bien avec mon moral   :hein:_


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

le p'tit avrilsept n'a toujours pas eu la réponse a ça question


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le p'tit avrilsept n'a toujours pas eu la réponse a ça question



On a filmé tout ça avec Silvia cette nuit, ce sera plus explicite.   

Bon j'encode ça en H.264 et je les mets en ligne.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

*Rhaaaaaaaa
Ah les copains, ému, je suis ému,*

STOOK, POILDEP, TOYS, MACELENE, SPYRO, MALOW, c'est du bon boulot là, le thread de l'aurore qu'a fait le tour de  cadran, ah, mes respects. C'est beau ça. :rose:
Notre bon Roberto pensera peut être que vous avez floodé son beau thread, mais c'est du bon boulot   
_Pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté, j'étais ailleurs hier soir, sinon, pitaing que j'aurai aimé vous donner un coup de main _

   
 
 :love:


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

Kwarìgíné


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

*Rhaaaaaaaa
Ah les copains, ému, je suis ému,*

STOOK, POILDEP, TOYS, MACELENE, SPYRO, MALOW, c'est du bon boulot là, le thread de l'aurore qu'a fait le tour de  cadran, ah, mes respects. C'est beau ça. :rose:
Notre bon Roberto pensera peut être que vous avez floodé son beau thread, mais c'est du bon boulot   
Dans mes bras !

   
 
 :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Kwarìgíné


Pffff y a même pas le klingon


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On a filmé tout ça avec Silvia cette nuit, ce sera plus explicite.
> 
> Bon j'encode ça en H.264 et je les mets en ligne.


   
tu postes ça dans "c'est comment devant le mac" ? :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2005)

Salut les lève-tôt de n'importe quelle heure   

Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais j'ai repris le dur labeur. Heureusement que, dans sa grande mansuétude, le calendrier a prévu un jeudi de pause.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai terminé de bosser ce matin après 10h00 passé à l'hosto.
Une semaine de congé, ça va être bon.  
Je suis tellement content que je ne vais pas me coucher, pas de temps à perdre, j'ai automator à étudier.


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les lève-tôt de n'importe quelle heure
> 
> Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais j'ai repris le dur labeur. Heureusement que, dans sa grande mansuétude, le calendrier a prévu un jeudi de pause.


 mais il a aussi prévu que le 1er et le 8 mai seraient des dimanches. 



Bonne journée et bonne semaine toulmonde.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais il a aussi prévu que le 1er et le 8 mai seraient des dimanches.



Faut savoir prendre la vie du bon côté   

C'est comme quand tu fais un repas bien arrosé, faut jamais penser à la vaisselle ou aux incidents biologiques divers qui pourraient survenir. À chaque jour suffit son petit bonheur.


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

j'aime ton optimisme, LucG. :love:


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

BIEN / L'BON / JOUR-CHEZ-VOUS ! / 
PASSEZ-UNE-BONNE / JOURNÉE !  

_Comment ça on est le 2 aujourd'hui ? :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau: _


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> BIEN / L'BON / JOUR-CHEZ-VOUS ! /
> PASSEZ-UNE-BONNE / JOURNÉE !
> 
> _Comment ça on est le 2 aujourd'hui ? :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau: _


Moui pardon tu disais ? J'ai pas bien entendu 

_M**** mon Sonotone !_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> _M**** mon Sonotone !_



*C'est ta pile qui doit être nase...*

À moins que ce ne soit celle du mégaphone de N°6...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

*bonnnn lundi a tousssss !!!!!!!*

je vois que vous etes de bonne humeur aujourd'hui
c'est pas bizarre pour un lundi ?      


bon café et *bonne journée * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous etes de bonne humeur aujourd'hui
> c'est pas bizarre pour un lundi ?



Bah on est en mai... Font ce qui leur plaisent ! 


Ha et puis bonne journée toi aussi Roberta !! :love:



Et à tous les autres aussi !


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

Comment ça pas de couleur ce matin ?


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça pas de couleur ce matin ?


 Elles seront encore plus resplendissantes les jours prochains ! 

Et puis Roberta et toi faîtes ça très bien !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elles seront encore plus resplendissantes les jours prochains !
> 
> Et puis Roberta et toi faîtes ça très bien !




faux !!!!!!     

le vert est la couleur de l'espoir
*DONC* a partir de demain tu es priée de poster en *VERT*

non maisss !!!! c'est quo encore ces caprices ??????


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

*Oui Roberta ! :rose:
T'énerve pas pour ça non plus, hein ! *


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est ta pile qui doit être nase...*
> 
> À moins que ce ne soit celle du mégaphone de N°6...


Comment ? Plus fort STP :hosto: 
Ah si seulement j'avais une pile Duracel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Oui Roberta ! :rose:
> T'énerve pas pour ça non plus, hein ! *



*T'as écrit trop petit*


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2005)

bonjour à tous ​
M'enfin N°6, c'est pas sympa de crier comme ça dès le matin, tu m'as réveillé 

      ​


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'as écrit trop petit*



_*Et comme ça, ça te va ???? *_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2005)

burps :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> burps :rateau:



SM a encore trop bu hier soir...   :rateau:


----------



## nonos (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous!
c'st une belle journée légerement ensoleillée, mais la bonne nouvelle c'est que je dois rendre mon  mémoire demain:affraid: donc plein de taf aujourd'hui et cette nuit pfff...


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> burps :rateau:


 Ça te réussit pas dis donc, la bière à l'aurore ! :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rhaaaaaaaa
> Ah les copains, ému, je suis ému,*
> 
> STOOK, POILDEP, TOYS, MACELENE, SPYRO, MALOW, c'est du bon boulot là, le thread de l'aurore qu'a fait le tour de  cadran, ah, mes respects. C'est beau ça. :rose:
> ...




  tout le monde .......


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

Et c'est reparti!!!    :love: 
Coucou....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

Malow, Roberto, et les autres,


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

ho la vache je vient de me faire avoir par le réveil

tete dans le cul   

tout le monde vas bien ici?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache je vient de me faire avoir par le réveil
> 
> tete dans le cul
> 
> tout le monde vas bien ici?



salut....pas trop dur le reveil....vu l'heure a laquelle vous avez du vous coucher toi et le corse....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....pas trop dur le reveil....vu l'heure a laquelle vous avez du vous coucher toi et le corse....


 on a pas trop trainer mais bon je me suis dit en voyant mon réveil se matin 12/00 a cool je vais manger mais en fait il était 15:00 je l ai pas remis a  l'heure   


résultat une journée niqué


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On a filmé tout ça avec Silvia cette nuit, ce sera plus explicite.
> 
> Bon j'encode ça en H.264 et je les mets en ligne.




merci de m'envoyer la video en question avant


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous
Bientôt le WE :love:
Sinon, il fait super beau, ça met de bonne humeur le soleil du matin!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Salut à vous


----------



## dool (3 Mai 2005)

PFFFFF...mais qu'est-ce-qui s'passe ???
Qui suis-je? 


Rha y'a des matins comme çaaaa....


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

*Bon Mardi Tout le Monde !!!   
*



_Hé hé ! Ce soir je suis en week-end !!!   :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

et hop


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

je sera sans couleur ce matin , roberto a usurpé mon identité   

bon mardi a tous , pour moi l'affaire n'est pas concluant
il fait pas chaud et il pleut   



là je sais plus quoi dire , je vais remettre ma tete dans le café
peut etre que je vais etre inspiré


----------



## semac (3 Mai 2005)

bonjour... :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2005)

un bonjour englué dans la marinade à tous les matutinaux et matutinales. Vivement les grillades qui se préparent


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous ! 







 




 Ha ha ha ! Qui a piqué mes piles ce matin ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !




*N°6, t'es sur que tout va bien ce matin ?*
Y'a comme un truc qui marche pas comme d'habitude. 








_T'as bricolé ton mégaphone ?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vivement les grillades qui se préparent




*C'est loin là où tu habites ?*
  
 :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _T'as bricolé ton mégaphone ?_


c&#8217;est les piles qui ont laché je pense :mouais:

hello world!


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

:sleep: hello


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: hello


  Tu te lèves à peine toi...  


  LE Monde...  un café, une clope, et je fais quoi aujourd'hui...?    je vais sans doute devoir aller faire un tour dans mon bocal...


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est loin là où tu habites ?*
> 
> :love:



ça dépend d'où   

Enfin, pour les grillades faut quand même attendre le week-end (ou alors jeudi, allez savoir) mais c'est la saison


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu te lèves à peine toi...
> 
> 
> LE Monde...  un café, une clope, et je fais quoi aujourd'hui...?



ah! les questions existentielles du matin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

*'jour tout le monde !

*
Je vous mets pas le "bon" avant le jour ce matin, parce que ça a mal commencé pour moi.

J'ai compris que ça avait mal commencé au moment où... après avoir été réveillée par un "Buuuzzzzzzzzz" ... m'être levée péniblement ... une fois arrivée à l'interphone j'ai entendu :
"Oui trésor public vous pouvez ouvrir?"

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Y'à mieux comme réveil ! 
 Un moment j'aurais pu croire que c'était un amoureux anonyme (mon homme étant pas loin de moi au moment ou je répondais) me disant "Ouiii trésor :love: ... vous pouvez m'ouvrir ?"

Non c'était pas tout à fait ça : aucun bouquet de fleur, pas de déclaration longuement écrite sur un parchemin enroulé et noué d'un ruban de satin rouge ! 

 rien de tout ça ...


Alors vous comprendrez pourquoi je n'ai pa mis le "bon" devant "jour" ...

Et puis ça vous donne aussi un aperçu de ce que vous pourriez entendre de ma voix explosée par une trachéite ! 


Allez bonne journée quand même ! :love:


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

Coucou!  ....


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !



M'enfin ça fait du bien de pouvoir dormir sans être réveillé par son mégaphone :mouais:

Si sa continue comme ça, je vais sortir mon gaffophone, moi...  :rateau:


               ​


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

coucou le monde


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

*m'enfinnnnn !!!!!!!*    *debout la dedans !!!!!*

c'est midi le repas refroidi !!!


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *m'enfinnnnn !!!!!!!*    *debout la dedans !!!!!*
> 
> c'est midi le repas refroidi !!!




oui maman j 'arrive


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Petite annonce pour bricoleur averti !

Pour cause de faute d'orthographe lors de la commande, mouvement terroriste non-violent vend un lance-moquette neuf n'ayant jamais servi - capacité de pose : 12 m2 à la minute.
Faire offre par MP


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous 
Je vais au collège ! Et ce matin, c'est brevet blanc de maths !

Allez, j'y vais je vais louper mon bus.


----------



## Hamster de combat (4 Mai 2005)

:sleep:



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite annonce pour bricoleur averti !
> 
> Pour cause de faute d'orthographe lors de la commande, mouvement terroriste non-violent vend un lance-moquette neuf n'ayant jamais servi - capacité de pose : 12 m2 à la minute.
> Faire offre par MP


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
Thebig, tu es un Dieu :love:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi qu'à ceux et celles de tous poils


Ha, ça c'est pour moi 

Bonne journée à vous et vivement demain :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lance-moquette, ouais ouais ! 

Si on me sert une tequila tiède je couvre bien plus que 12m2 à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Salut


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lance-moquette, ouais ouais !
> 
> Si on me sert une tequila tiède je couvre bien plus que 12m2 à l'heure



Debout les crabes, la marée monte !


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous  avez la connerie ce matin ou quoi ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

*
Bonjour à Tous et Bon Mardi !!!*​ 


 :love: ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

on est pas mercredi aujourd'hui......  



*bonjour a tous...* 




ps: Finn, tu avais raison, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une perceuse a percussion qui essaie de me defragmenter le cortex.......et aucun aspro ne semble capable de venir a bout de cet incessante douleur.....( on peut en prendre combien des Doliprane 1000, parce que j'hesite a ouvrir la 3eme boite..... )
je me demande meme si pour combatre le mal par le mal, je ne ferai pas mieux de me servir un vase de Jack/coca..... 


bon, voila la question existentielle du matin, pourquoi quand je prends rendez vous quelque part (en l'occurence la vidange de mon roadster...) ce doit etre le matin et à 8h00 en plus..... 




tiens, Tiger me dit, qu'on est bien mercredi....
et il rajoute qu'il fait beau....


----------



## nonos (4 Mai 2005)

Ouais temps de merde (pluie et vent de picardie) et plein de taf Cool cette journée 

bonne journée à tous!


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Ça va Lumai ??



Vi vi ! :love:


Et toi ? Tu cauchemardes pas d'ours blancs enragés et de lutins vicieux ??? :affraid:
  


Challenge de ce matin : de rien oublier de tous  les p'tits trucs que je veux mettre dans ma valise... 

Finalement je vais faire une liste... 

Parce qu'il y a des choses super importantes... cadeaux d'anniversaire... du vin à mettre à la cave...
Ça rigole pas ça ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2005)

*Bonjour jeunes gens  *
Bon, ben deux jours de flemmardisation intensive au programme.
Soleil et grillades en perspective.    :love:

La vie est belle. :love: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

*bon mercredi !!!!!!!*    


pour le camping je vous propose d'ammener ma belle-soeur
elle ammene avec elle "juste "sa planche a repasser et son coussin ergonomik !!!    


bonne journée  tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon mercredi !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> pour le camping je vous propose d'ammener ma belle-soeur
> ...



enfin, une qui suit......oui, bon mercredi....... robertav....


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

on est le matin je suis pas hore la loi pour une foi


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est pas mercredi aujourd'hui......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il faut soigner le mal par le mal il parait!
Pr contre Tiger me dit qu'il pleut, et je confirme, il ne fait pas beau ici!

Bonjour a tous!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut soigner le mal par le mal il parait!
> Pr contre Tiger me dit qu'il pleut, et je confirme, il ne fait pas beau ici!
> 
> Bonjour a tous!!!!



*Je ne batifolle pas encore avec Tigre qui ne peut donc me dire la météo locale*
Mais heureusement, il me reste ma fenêtre   


_P.S : je suis pour le mal par le mal _


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

Ben moi Tiger il ne me dit rien, je l'ai pas encore installé :rateau:


 BON MERCREDI A TOUS ​


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bonjour à Tous et Bon Mardi !!!*​



Lumai déjà en décalage horaire


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lumai déjà en décalage horaire




Argh ! Zut ! :hein:

Oui..
:rose:

Et je ne peux même plus éditer... 

Enfin tu es le premier à remarquer ça depuis ce matin !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! Zut ! :hein:
> 
> Oui..
> :rose:
> ...





il faut vraiment te reveiller chapunette aujourd'hui  !!!!!!  
il n'a pas eté le premier !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut vraiment te reveiller chapunette aujourd'hui  !!!!!!
> il n'a pas eté le premier !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



ha bon....?  


     :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha bon....?
> 
> 
> :love:


 Houlalaaa j'ai vraiment les neurones en week-end aujourd'hui ! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mai 2005)

Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des gens qui se lèvent le matin...   parce que moi...  :rateau:


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

aes nantes à quand . roberto


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut vraiment te reveiller chapunette aujourd'hui  !!!!!!
> il n'a pas eté le premier !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



Vu son état, il fallait le dire *clairement* sinon...


----------



## Spyro (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> > Vous savez ce que vous devriez faire ? Donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


Ben oui, pas tous les jours quand même  
T'as entendu parler de période réfractaire en cours de bio ?  
(_Je vous laisse découvrir seuls l'autre définition qu'on peut en trouver sur internet _)


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Je vais essayer de caler une date avec moi-même, un truc sûr de sûr, Toys, mais mon emploi du temps c'est un bazar monstre, l'impro totale.
> _En gros ce serait la semaine après Avignon, et pas la suivante, que ce serait envisageable..._
> 
> ...



comme on la dit tu calle la date et nous on s'arrange  

bon travail


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comme on la dit tu calle la date et nous on s'arrange
> 
> bon travail



'tain, l'idée te travaille depuis cette nuit....


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, l'idée te travaille depuis cette nuit....


no pas specialement mais sa peut être cool de killer quelle binouse ou autre boisson (sans alcool) just for fun


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> no pas specialement mais sa peut être cool de killer quelle binouse ou autre boisson (sans alcool) just for fun



ben oui, comme je te disais cette nuit donc, vu le nombre de nantais sur MacG, y a moyen de faire un truc sympa.....


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, comme je te disais cette nuit donc, vu le nombre de nantais sur MacG, y a moyen de faire un truc sympa.....


 pour sur arthur!
soiré confiture 


je lance une petit parti d'échec a tout


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait même faire un rayon d'action allant de... Rennes à La Roche, _voire La Rochelle_, et pis Angers aussi. Vannes ? Oui bien entendu : Vannes. Brest ??? _Heeeu oui oui..._ Ben alors Bordeaux aussi tant qu'à faire, pis *Nice* aussi hein : on a des potes à Nice, et pis tiens allez : Mulhouse !  _Et Dublin !!_
> *Nevada City !* J'ai un pote biker à Nevada City qui deale du matos Mac !!
> 
> :hein:
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 AES mondial a NANTES PLACE DU COMMERCE


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> AES mondial a NANTES PLACE DU COMMERCE


C'est sympa comme coin, juste devant la fnac et le gaumont 
Comme ça s'il pleut, on saura ou aller  :love:


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

y a I C à deux pas en cas de panne (j aime pas la fnac même si j y est acheté mon ibook)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous z'allez bien ?_
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> C'est un vrai jour férié officiel aujourd'hui, reposez-vous bien, *personne ne bosse* à part Grug et moi !!
> 
> :love:


et moi pour t'embêter


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Moi je vous salue tous


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2005)

Excellente journée à toute la ribambelle.


----------



## nonos (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à Tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben chez moi c'est pas férié... plein de Taf


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  Excellente journée


----------



## Malow (5 Mai 2005)

Coucou!  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Hello 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

*bon jeudi ferié*


aujourd'hui je vais pas trop poster
meme les modos on droit a leur jours ferié   

excellente journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui je vais pas trop poster



*Ben, à 28,65 messages/jour, ça va, tu peux voir venir...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

salut a tous....
il parait que c'est ferié aujourd'hui.....

alors bon repos....


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il parait que c'est ferié aujourd'hui.....


Ah bon 

Ah mais non je suis en vacances, c'est pour ça que je m'en rend pas compte :rateau: :rateau: :love:

 BONNE JOURNEE A TOUS ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi ferié*
> 
> 
> aujourd'hui je vais pas trop poster
> ...



 tout le monde. désolé d'arriver si tard, mais ce matin, je bossais à l'extérieur ... Les joies de la vie de "free lance".


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _Ah putain toi aussi ????_
> :rateau:



Ah ben vi, et dans la pire branche, une fois sur deux, ils m'appellent pour dire qu'ils peuvent plus bosser, et qu'il faut que je vienne avant hier au plus tard, ma raison sociale, c'est "Faciliteur informatique" !  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

preums...
pour une fois c'est moi qui fais l'aurore, du coup je lesine pas, je la fais la, maintenant...
un petit avant gout de saison, quoi...
ainsi qu'une pensée pour ma douce qui est sortie de son boulot a elle il y a a peu de choses pres une heure et demie...
c'est lors de matins comme ça qu'on se dit que... "AH MAIS NON, IL Y A D'AUTRES SOLUTIONS!!!"
...
:mouais:
...
bref, bonne journee a ceux qui peuvent, les autres n'ont qu'a se demerder... :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

et je rajouterai que OUI j'ai la tete dans le C**, mais aussi le chat sur les genoux (merci a lui), et le premier qui me souhaite la bonne journee a 11h du mat, je le jalouse et lui en colle une!!


----------



## sylko (6 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée Roberto.  Ainsi qu'à tou(te)s les autres qui vont débarquer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Arf ! Bonjour à toutes et tous ... que ce weekend prolongé vous soit aussi agréable que le fait, pour un belge, de croire qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le jour des frites, et de s'apercevoir, en dernière minute qu'il s'est trompé de jour !!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Il pleut et je dois partir  quelle journée, j'espère qu'elle sera meilleure pour vous !


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2005)

<newbe>Bonjour désolé si je ne poaste pas au bon endroit..
euh voila benh je me présente  hein faut bien quoi  je m'appele naas, j'aime bien les ordinateurs, et surtout les mac, ah oiu surtout les macs parceque les pc non non non c'est pas bien ah non non non 
j'espère me faire beaucoup d'amis ici, ça a l'air chouette </newbe>

bAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_JOUR


----------



## toph (6 Mai 2005)

salut et bonne nuit à tous


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

avis aux coup'd'bouleurs : je suis hetero arrêtez cette drague


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi t'as des problèmes avec lui ?
> 
> :rose:


Au réveil, c'est clair !! un peu comme la pub tu t'es vu quand t'as bu : tu te lèves à côté d'un inconnu :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Bonjour à toutes et tous ... que ce weekend prolongé vous soit aussi agréable que le fait, pour un belge, de croire qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le jour des frites, et de s'apercevoir, en dernière minute qu'il s'est trompé de jour !!!!!!:love: :love: :love:



Salut TheBig. Moi aussi, avec le jeudi férié, je ne sais plus où j'habite : j'essaye de me persuader qu'on est vendredi bien que j'ai l'impression que c'est lundi et hier il me semblait qu'on était samedi. Comment ? je ne suis pas clair ? c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig. Moi aussi, avec le jeudi férié, je ne sais plus où j'habite : j'essaye de me persuader qu'on est vendredi bien que j'ai l'impression que c'est lundi et hier il me semblait qu'on était samedi. Comment ? je ne suis pas clair ? c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait


y a un problème là car le mardi c'est l'ipod


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a un problème là car le mardi c'est l'ipod



Bon, là ça va : j'ai pas encore d'ipod ni d'intention d'en acheter de suite, donc ça ne me perturbe pas.   

Sinon, on est en quelle année déjà ?


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

je suis en train de me prendre la tête avec TNT pour organiser un rendez vous de livraison :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

bonjour  et *bon vendredi!!!!*

ici il fait froid ( 9° ) , il pleut et en prime je suis mal vissé   

bonne frite a tous, moi a midi c'est lasagne       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

*Mal vissé ?*

Quesako ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pompidou est pas au mieux de sa forme.



Par contre, je me rappelle très bien le jour de la mort de De Gaulle !   : j'étais à Clermont, encore vivable à l'époque (Finn n'était pas né   ) et je prenais le train pour la Lozère.

Quel rapport avec la choucroute, me direz-vous ? 

Au bar, on ne rapporte pas, non mais !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mal vissé ?*
> 
> Quesako ?


j'allais faire un gag avec un tournevis, puis non


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

le Monde...  :love:  du vent du vent...  du coup y'a du Soleil...  




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je me rappelle très bien le jour de la mort de De Gaulle !



arff © toi aussi...


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pompidou est pas au mieux de sa forme.



A ce propos (de mouton), je cherche avec insistance une reproduction numérisée d'une magnifique affiche de campagne électorale pompidolienne : "La jeunesse avec Pompidou".

Si l'un de vous...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici il fait froid ( 9° ) , il pleut et en prime je suis mal vissé



En somme : robertavissée versa

(je n'irais pas plus loin, sinon, on va verser dans le vice)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :Ben apparemment *c'est ici que ça se passe désormais !*




ben moi j'essaie d'envoyer des mails mais il me reviennent    :

pour celui du boulot , prob resolu: envoyer lundi , sa boite est pleine

pour le reste j'attends une reponse  

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

WaAhAHAahah.....:sleep:

Je me suis levé tard ce matin.

Bon grand week end à tous !



Zut alors, ils ont fermés mon thread favoris. Moi je l'utilisais pas spécialement pou rflooder, mais on pouvait bien discuter et c'était rigolo...


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

On l'aime quand même mais c'est frustrant a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



:love:
Merci Roberto pour cet aiguillage sur le bar !


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mai 2005)

Encore une journee completement moisie :rateau: Les nuages flottent deja de loin sur la ligne d'horison... Ca sent encore la belle grosse drache 

On est au mois de mai pourtant 

Sinon dur lendemain de veille mais je m'en tire pas mal :love: J'ai juste deja tres faim


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !s


[edit]Oups, un "o" de trop... Damned ! Rapide le Roberto.... tant pis pour Mooooi !   [/edit]


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

a tous.....je file je suis a la bourre .....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a tous.....je file je suis a la bourre .....



Boule le nioub rouge avant de partir


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste deja tres faim




moi aussi :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Boule le nioub rouge avant de partir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi :rateau:



voilà:


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voilà:




je prend :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il faut du bon pain, et du beurre, et du rouge !!   :love:



:affraid: bonjour le cholestérol...  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

le minichatt est tout cassé...    on ne peut plus y accéder...


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

TOUT LES LEVES-TOT ​
Bonne journée à vous 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si l'amour t'emplit de choses trop fortes, tu sais où aller, la mer roule encore.
> Pour le mal-être en milieu urbain, ce sont les _Villes de grande solitude_ qui t'accueillent, tu es au courant j'espère.
> Si tu as un marmot _(ça viendra peut-être !  )_ tu sais où écrire les trucs qu'il te raconte :bebe: , si tu vis la nuit tu sais où dire bonne nuit :sleep: , si tu as ton 4000è message qui approche tu ouvres un tradada exprès :modo: , ça sert à rien _mais t'as le droit,_ si tu aimes la musique tu t'intercales entre téo et pitch ( :rose: ) pour dire ce que tu écoutes, tu peux souhaiter les anniversaires là où il convient de le faire et *le reste du temps tu viens ici !*


 

Merci pour le plan. Mais les toilettes elles sont où?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas lu, Bobby : t'as ce qu'on peut appeler *une p... de signature !!*
> :hein:
> :sick:



salut roberto.
ben ouais, je sais, j'ai pense a vous, pour vous mettre le coeur en fete... 
sinon, j'apprends que finn a ete mechant avec toi?
RRrroooooohh le vilain pisse froid!! 
bonne journee, moi je vais a la sieste...


----------



## Macoufi (6 Mai 2005)

Ben vi...

Comme tout le monde, j'ai découvert la fermeture du Tradada   

Bon, ok, des fois c'était limite flood-over-size   

Mais, quand même... MacG a ça de spécial, pour un forum "technic info", 

c'est qu'il a de l'espace pour "le reste".

Là où on ne fait pas que d'échanger des Go, des appli, des périphériques...

mais là où se croise des histoires, des hommes, des âmes... 

Alors, moi, ça m'fait flipper le mess de fin de Finn


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le minichatt est tout cassé...    on ne peut plus y accéder...



il a ete fermé..?..  





ps: pour flooder, y a pas que le fil de l'instant......vous manquez d'imagination....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

La dernière fois que j'ai refait un fil qui avait été fermé on ma boulé rouge 
:sick:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'ai refait un fil qui avait été fermé on ma boulé rouge
> :sick:



mouais, mais se faire bouler rouge, ca va, ya pire dans la vie...
ces histoires de boules, perso ca me touche pas beaucoup, faut pas que ca nous empeche de dire ce qu'on pense ou de rigoler un brin, hein...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mais se faire bouler rouge, ca va, ya pire dans la vie...
> ces histoires de boules, perso ca me touche pas beaucoup, faut pas que ca nous empeche de dire ce qu'on pense ou de rigoler un brin, hein...



je te boule rouge ou vert.....ou je te boule pas..........
je te boule....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Ca m'énerve je boule une fois et pof ca se rebloque, capricieuse cette machine....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'énerve je boule une fois et pof ca se rebloque, capricieuse cette machine....



bah, ça a marché....:love:......  

bon, je vais vous laisser, j'ai des courses a faire.......


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

Tiens, on est le 6... :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Et tu arrive au 100eme message !


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je te boule rouge ou vert.....ou je te boule pas..........
> je te boule....



ha bouler or not bouler tel est la question !


----------



## dool (6 Mai 2005)

Aller hop, au commisariat pour declaration de "pétage de caisse"...la première de la saison !
2 l'année dernière record a battre !!!!

Je sais plus quoi faire : j'avais démonter tout mon auto-radio, enlever la "porte"du vide poche, crader la caisse au max, laisser trainer que des bouts de papelards pourris....ils ont encore trouver moyen de me plier la portière pour ne rien pouvoir me piquer (et ils sont même trop cons pour trafiquer les fils pour faire démarrer la voiture !!!!)............



Elle est belle la vie dans la ville où l'ISF est la plus élevée de France !!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je te boule rouge ou vert.....ou je te boule pas..........
> je te boule....



arf


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

tu parles bien de so*o*ie ?


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles bien de so*o*ie ?



pour les etoile je propose le D et le M s'est bon ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour les etoile je propose le D et le M s'est bon ou pas ?



tout dépend de la place que tu occupes...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

"pétage de la caisse" j'aurais jamais pensé appelé ça pareillement


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de la place que tu occupes...  :rateau:




quand on fait un pendu on a juste a dire les lettres et s'est le bourreaux qui les places


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Avec tes lettres on sait ou le bourreau se la placera :rateau:


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

dans son ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans son ...



ou plutot dans ton.....


ps:  Toys...


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans son ...



du veux dire: "dans *ton* ..."  :rateau:  

Enfin la réponse est évidemment dans ton sac  :mouais: :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2005)

Dites les gars (s'il y a des filles c'est pareil), on vous a pas dit qu'ici c'est un thread pour dire bonjour *le matin* ?


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> du veux dire: "dans *ton* ..."  :rateau:
> 
> Enfin la réponse est évidemment dans ton sac  :mouais: :love:



s'est pas moi le boureau  je suis le pendu dans ce cas la donc s'est dans son *sac* que sa vas être !  





			
				dark a dit:
			
		

> ...matin



je viens de me lever sa passe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!! C'est horrible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Faut que je vous raconte !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Je viens d'avoir un coup de fil complètement affolé d'un de mes meilleurs potes !!!!!
Comme il est en train de divorcer, sa femme ayant décidé que l'entrepreneur local était un meilleur parti que lui, il avait décidé de déménager ses affaires aujourd'hui dans la joie et la bonne humeur (enfin ! autant que faire se peut dans ces circonstances)...
Il avait donc loué ce matin une vieille camionnette avec hayon électrique pour charger ses trucs !!!
Il arrive donc devant son ex-maison, range la camionnette, descend le hayon et commence à empiler ses meubles... tout se passe bien !!!!
Toutefois, à la 3ième ou 4ième descente du hayon électrique, ledit hayon ne descend pas jusqu'au sol ... il insiste ... insiste mais rien n'y fait ... il décide de le remonter et d'aller voir ce qui ne va pas et là .... .... l'horreur sans nom ... ... il y avait bien quelque chose qui bloquait le hayon ... le vieux chien pratiquement grabataire de son ex-femme, une sorte de gros berger poilu qui n'avait rien trouvé de mieux que de se coucher à l'arrière du camion et que le hayon électrique, non pourvu de sécurité, avait écrabouillé comme une crèpe sans lui laisser la moindre chance... 
Alors, au début, quand il m'a téléphoné, j'étais horrifié pour ce pauvre chien...  mais après que le pote m'ait dit au moins dix fois : "et merde ... il est tout plat ... il est tout plat !!!!!", je n'ai pu m'empêcher d'éclater de rire (c'était nerveux !!!) et bien entendu, un fou-rire étant communicatif, il a commencé à rigoler aussi ... jusqu'au moment où il a vu son ex-femme arriver et s'évanouir devant la scène digne de figurer dans la rubrique des chiens écrasés du journal local...
Depuis, j'essaie de le rappeler, mais ça sonne toujours occupé ..... 
Que Dieu me pardonne et les amis des animaux aussi, mais c'était "trop" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> encore un truc de fou....



mais ou tu vas les chercher tes histoires.....      
purement ENORME.....


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!! C'est horrible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Faut que je vous raconte !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


   

ho la vache heu le chien je veut dire.

sa vas pas faire bien dans les papier du divorce !   


ps:  a toi stook


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais ou tu vas les chercher tes histoires.....
> purement ENORME.....


Je ne vais pas les chercher, on me les apporte ... un simple coup de fil d'un pote affolé et tu passes des larmes aux rires en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à Sonny pour zipper la moitié du forum !!!!! 
Au début je n'y croyais pas, pensant qu'il y avait une sécurité sur le hayon l'empêchant de descendre en cas de résistance douteuse, mais au vu de son affolement j'ai bien dû comprendre que, malheureusement, c'était la vérité !!!!!!


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

thebig

        

Il y a que sur macG qu'on trouve des trucs pareils   
Excellent, au début j'ai cru que c'était l'ex femme qui concait mais non...


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

les sécu marche très mal on a réusi a levé un camion de le loc avec


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

putaing l'aurore est tard :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Et, pour tout avouer, c'est le même pote qui, il y a quelques années a inondé sa maison en crevant par accident un waterbed acheté d'occase en Hollande.....   

Il était tout fier de son waterbed première génération (une simple et énorme enveloppe qu'on remplit d'eau, sans stabilisateur ni rien ...!!!! ) et il s'amusait à courir dans le couloir et à sauter dessus pour rebondir et faire rire la galerie ... jusqu'au jour où l'enveloppe s'est déchirée sur le côté et a inondé l'étage du dessous... 

Même l'assureur qui couvrait les dégâts des eaux et qui a, bien entendu, refusé d'intervenir en a failli mourir de rire.....:love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

'tain, il faut que je le rencontre ce mec, il est enorme.....le coup du waterbed , c'est genial....    




ps: que Roberto me reprenne mais pour le nombre de fois ou on croise le Thebig et ses histoires, on s'en tape un peu de l'aurore....


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

la crèpe au chien ca doit pouvoir se vendre en chine ca je le note


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, il faut que je le rencontre ce mec, il est enorme.....le coup du waterbed , c'est genial....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hein Robertav se fait prendre par Thebig mrd


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> la crèpe au chien ca doit pouvoir se vendre en chine ca je le note


Connaissant ce pauvre chien, il doit plutôt ressembler à une pizza Calzone !!!!! Arffffffff !!!!!   
ps : j'ai honte ! vraiment !!!!


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

ho la vache (tien encore elle) ton pote il faut qu on lui ouvre un tradada s'en rire il bat tout les record même le famille pas de bol de chez nous ils font pas mieux et pourtant ils assure un max !


elle peut toujours le mettre sous cadre son chien !  


pardon j ai honte aussi !


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Connaissant ce pauvre chien, il doit plutôt ressembler à une pizza Calzone !!!!! Arffffffff !!!!!
> ps : j'ai honte ! vraiment !!!!



tu crois qu'enluisoufflantdanslecul avec une paille macdo  il retrouve
ca forme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Allez ! bande de nases ! ( ), je vous laisse pour deux jours, parce que chez ma mère, y'a pas l'adsl ... y'a même pas le téléphone, c'est pour dire !!!!!


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

j'espere qu'il y a des frites tout de meme !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! bande de nases ! ( ), je vous laisse pour deux jours, parce que chez ma mère, y'a pas l'adsl ... y'a même pas le téléphone, c'est pour dire !!!!!



@+ dude....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'espere qu'il y a des frites tout de meme !


Et comment ... !!! artisanales en plus et à la véritable graisse de boeuf garantie pur porc... les meilleures du monde ... hein man !!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> la véritable graisse de boeuf garantie pur porc...




 :hein: pas possible y a truc qui me semble louche là dedans :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis vraiment inquiet mon frère et sa copine qui habite à Liège a eu un accident (je n'en révélerai pas les causes)
Et sont tous les deux à l'hôpital avec de sérieuses blessures dues à un bris de vitre et moi à Tournai je ne peux y aller ... 
Quelle fête des mères gâché


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis vraiment inquiet mon frère et sa copine qui habite à Liège a eu un accident (je n'en révélerai pas les causes)
> Et sont tous les deux à l'hôpital avec de sérieuses blessures dues à un bris de vitre et moi à Tournai je ne peux y aller ...
> Quelle fête des mères gâché




sa vas rien de trop grave ?  




ps:s'est quand la fête des mères ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Non ça devrait aller mais je venais juste de l'apprendre.
La fête des mères c'est le 8 en Belgique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps:s'est quand la fête des mères ?



le 29 en France.....  

courage Cor......


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, au commisariat pour declaration de "pétage de caisse"...la première de la saison !
> 2 l'année dernière record a battre !!!!
> 
> Je sais plus quoi faire : j'avais démonter tout mon auto-radio, enlever la "porte"du vide poche, crader la caisse au max, laisser trainer que des bouts de papelards pourris....ils ont encore trouver moyen de me plier la portière pour ne rien pouvoir me piquer (et ils sont même trop cons pour trafiquer les fils pour faire démarrer la voiture !!!!)............



Je pense pas te consoler mais ça me rappelle que c'était arrivé à un copain il y a pas mal d'années : on lui avait tordu la portière aussi. Sauf que les portes n'étaient pas fermées à clef... Probable qu'ils n'avaient pas vu les poignées


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

, me voila de retour du coiffeur  :love:  :love: 


bizouzzz  :love: cor


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> , me voila de retour du coiffeur  :love:  :love:



Photos ? 

Ca va princess ?


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas te consoler mais ça me rappelle que c'était arrivé à un copain il y a pas mal d'années : on lui avait tordu la portière aussi. Sauf que les portes n'étaient pas fermées à clef... Probable qu'ils n'avaient pas vu les poignées




on ma fait ça a nantes il y 1 an et ils ont pris une mallette de cd avec tout mes enregistrement de concert dedans ils on laisser tout le reste (autoradio cd, deux console de mixage dat ....).
ils peuve même pas revendre les cd se sont des graver et en plus vue que s'est des concert ou je taf  je suis les seul a les avoir avec les artistes donc ils sont comme des con (j'espert qu ils aime le jazz) 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> , me voila de retour du coiffeur  :love:  :love:
> bizouzzz  :love: cor


des photos oui oui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Ah je viens d'avoir des nouvelles, ils sont retourné à la maison avec de gros bandages partout, je suis rassuré


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ah je viens d'avoir des nouvelles, ils sont retourné à la maison avec de gros bandages partout, je suis rassuré



Moi aussi Cor.
L'attente a pas du être marrante.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

des photos ?????       

ben , je vais chez le coiff toutes les semianes ....
si je devrai a chaque fois poster une foto......
on ne verrai plus que moi par ici  !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ah je viens d'avoir des nouvelles, ils sont retourné à la maison avec de gros bandages partout, je suis rassuré





bonne novelle !!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des photos ?????
> 
> ben , je vais chez le coiff toutes les semianes ....
> si je devrai a chaque fois poster une foto......
> on ne verrai plus que moi par ici  !!!!!



Ce serait pas mal tu sais


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:




comment vas le pitchoune ?




ha les pièces que j attend viennes d'arriver j'vais pouvoir aller bosser.


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire : y s' traine en gêmissant, y lance tout ce qui lui tombe sous la main dans toutes les directions, y grogne, y dort beaucoup mais *youpi : plus de fièvre y va mieux !!*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



il reste un peut gronchon en fait.

vivement que sa parle au moins ils nous dise ce qui vas pas sa facilite les chose.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> _* Ce doit être terrible quand tu dis "au fur et à mesure"..._





où j'ai encore posté cela ?       


pffffffff quel ringard, pas de mise en plis mais un coiffage MONSIEUR !!!    

et un coiffage tellement "simple" que le jour d'apres je me fais peur 
a me regarder dans le miroir au saut du lit       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2005)

C'est ici qu'on fait la pause café maintenant ?


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on fait la pause café maintenant ?




café thé bonbon chocola pop corn beigné tous ce que tu veut mais rien sur le clavier svp


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Donc ce sera un porto


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce sera un porto



'tain, t'es le roi du porto.....
Cuba libre pour moi......

a la tienne.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

vodka / cassis pour moi


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Un martini gin pour moi


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

salut 
J'ai trouvé un truc marrant faire un quarium avec son mac :love: http://www.applefritter.com/image/tid/114


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un martini gin pour moi



au shaker ou a la cuillere......?   

 Franswa, Lemmy....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au shaker ou a la cuillere......?
> 
> Franswa, Lemmy....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour Roberto  

Tu as passé une bonne nuit ?
:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2005)

Si je comprends bien (et il semblerait que ce soit le cas...) depuis qu'il n'y a plus "le thread de gnagna de ménan" tout le monde vient dire tout et le reste ici, même à cette heure ci ???

Du coup ça veut plus rien dire du tout, déjà qu'avant ça pétait pas le génie...

Enfin bon, on peut pas buter tout le monde non plus...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, on peut pas buter tout le monde non plus...



La vie est pleine de compromissions.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Comme disait Staline, en prenant son thé avec Hitler...


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2005)

Ça s'arrête quand l'aurore ? 
Déjà que j'ai du mal avec les nuits...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Staline, en prenant son thé avec Hitler...



Comme dira Sonny en prenant son café avec robertav   

PS. Pour les croissants, on attendra un peu


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Au beurre les croissants !!!

Tiens ça fait longtemps qu'on demande plus "au beurre ou ordinaire" à la boulangerie...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au beurre les croissants !!!
> 
> Tiens ça fait longtemps qu'on demande plus "au beurre ou ordinaire" à la boulangerie...



Ma tendance naturelle, c'est de les demander au beurre et, en prime, de les couper en deux pour les tartiner de beurre.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*"Vincent ?...*
> - Ouiiii ?
> *- ARRACHE-TOI DU BAR !"*_



Sans anesthésie ?   T'es pas fou !   ça doit faire horriblement mal !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

En deux sur toute la longueur alors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

on refait le tour du cadran avec ce fil ce soir encore.....


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

*1H50 plus tard* 

ok on est reparti

mission on note le temps depuis le dernier message


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> *1H50 plus tard*
> 
> ok on est reparti
> 
> mission on note le temps depuis le dernier message



Toi sin tu continues, je te virre pour 100 ans. tu sais ce que c'est l'aurore ?????????


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Désolé pour le retard, panne de réveil.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi sin tu continues, je te virre pour 100 ans. tu sais ce que c'est l'aurore ?????????






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le retard, panne de réveil.








ben oui faut assumer


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

excellente journée, j'ai du travail qui me plait ! youhouhou ! :love:


----------



## dool (7 Mai 2005)

tu travailles avec UNE collègue toi!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

non deux espagnols


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

*bon samedi !!!!!*  

pas de soleil, seulement 9° et 
 je me prends la tete avec un truc nommé "fax" depuis 8h   


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée camarades il fait encore mauvais ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prends la tete avec un truc nommé "fax" depuis 8h
> 
> bonne journée



un fax....ça existe encore......?....

bonne journee a tous......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un fax....ça existe encore......?....
> 
> bonne journee a tous......




c'est nouveau en effet : 
maintenant on demande d'envoyer cv +  lm via fax


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est nouveau en effet :
> maintenant on demande d'envoyer cv +  lm via fax



les ringards.....


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien (et il semblerait que ce soit le cas...) depuis qu'il n'y a plus "le thread de gnagna de ménan" tout le monde vient dire tout et le reste ici, même à cette heure ci ???
> 
> Du coup ça veut plus rien dire du tout, déjà qu'avant ça pétait pas le génie...
> 
> Enfin bon, on peut pas buter tout le monde non plus...



Là, on peut pas te contredire, déjà, si on pouvais toi, ça serait déjà un grand pas de fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi sin tu continues, je te virre pour 100 ans. tu sais ce que c'est l'aurore ?????????



Là, t'es vache, pour une fois qu'il avait pas fait de faute !


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

tout le monde, bonne journée, sous la pluie ici...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi si*n* tu continues, je te vir*r*e pour 100 ans. tu sais ce que c'est l'aurore ?????????





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, t'es vache, pour une fois qu'il avait pas fait de faute !



heureusement    sinon c'est Foguenne qu'il faudrait virer  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

j'arrive pas à faire un nouveau thread dans le bar


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas à faire un nouveau thread dans le bar



ça doit être désormais être réservé aux modos...  :rateau:

_tu ne dois pas avoir le niveau de QI requis..._


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas à faire un nouveau thread dans le bar


un sujet genre le tradadada des users d'en ce moment juste comme ça ?  je prépare l'éponge


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un sujet genre le tradadada des users d'en ce moment juste comme ça ?  je prépare l'éponge


 nan c'est même pas ça 
Mais tant que j'aurais pas réussi je dirais pas ce que c'est !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas à faire un nouveau thread dans le bar


 Va boire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est même pas ça
> Mais tant que j'aurais pas réussi je dirais pas ce que c'est !!!



tu veux le matos pour ouvrir un TGV


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu veux le matos pour ouvrir un TGV


 ça y est c'est ouvert


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

hep, les jeunes (et les autres...) Rezba a ouvert un jeu super.....voila la regle 
et on y joue ici 

Viendez.....


----------



## valoriel (7 Mai 2005)

J'ai joué et j'ai pas encore perdu! C'est pas mal fait comme jeu


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mai 2005)

Comprends rien moi... il est 15h45 et y a plein de monde qui floode dans les users de l'aurore... :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Comprends rien moi... il est 15h45 et y a plein de monde qui floode dans les users de l'aurore... :hein:



 Pitchoune......


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, les jeunes (et les autres...) Rezba a ouvert un jeu super.....voila la regle
> et on y joue ici
> 
> Viendez.....




Mais euuuuuh!!! c'est déjà fermé


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Mais euuuuuh!!! c'est déjà fermé



ben oui, et heureusement pour le darkounet....il en a pris pour plus de 20 jours.....


----------



## energizer (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, et heureusement pour le darkounet....il en a pris pour plus de 20 jours.....



quand je pense à ce pôvre Lemmy


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> quand je pense à ce pôvre Lemmy



48 heures, c'est pas la mort.....

mince et en plus tu peux pas bouler un banni........moi qui esperer arriver au 50 post avant demain pour me bouler.....


----------



## energizer (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> 48 heures, c'est pas la mort.....
> 
> mince et en plus tu peux pas bouler un banni........moi qui esperer arriver au 50 post avant demain pour me bouler.....



je crois que ça ne compte pas (adresse IP identique)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mai 2005)

*Dis moi le banni, tu sais, ce n'est plus l'aurore, il fait jour depuis longtemps*
J'imagine que tu n'as pas de fenêtre dans ta cave...

Pauvre enfant...


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> 48 heures, c'est pas la mort.....
> 
> mince et en plus tu peux pas bouler un banni........moi qui esperer arriver au 50 post avant demain pour me bouler.....



Ben dis donc, à la cave, et encore au charbon !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> 48 heures, c'est pas la mort.....
> 
> mince et en plus tu peux pas bouler un banni........moi qui esperer arriver au 50 post avant demain pour me bouler.....


 *allez, un gag en kado :*


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ça ne compte pas (adresse IP identique)



encore 33 post et je teste.... 

ps: @Lepur.....: non, y a pas de fenetre.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> 48 heures, c'est pas la mort.....
> 
> mince et en plus tu peux pas bouler un banni........moi qui esperer arriver au 50 post avant demain pour me bouler.....



48 h à la cave ... Sans apéricube ? Tu te rends pas compte de ce que tu dis !


----------



## energizer (7 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 48 h à la cave ... Sans apéricube ? Tu te rends pas compte de ce que tu dis !



les apéricubes © c'est pour moi


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

je suis en retard pour la messe

edit : ouf chuis pas pratiquant


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Je me suis dirigé ici à l'instinct...
> :sick: :casse: :rateau:


C'est toujours mieux qu'à l'odeur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gars


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gars


Tu n'aimes pas les filles ?


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Grand dieu non ! après je serais tout excité


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

dimanche :manche :casse:


----------



## le banni (8 Mai 2005)

salut a tous......

 salut le Nioube ça faisait un bail qu'on t'avait pas vu....


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous......



pas trop fraîche la cave cette nuit


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

il n'y a que des vieux nouveaux ici


----------



## le banni (8 Mai 2005)

un peu trop humide surtout.....  

salut lemmy....



ps: @Naas: gnagnagna.....


bon, je me casse, @+ peut etre dans un autre corp....:love:


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que des vieux nouveaux ici



jalouse  :rateau:


----------



## dool (8 Mai 2005)

Y'en a qui ont la tête dure ici !
Dans le genre <<oh j'aime la flagellation,m'en fout j'suis schizophrène>>...y sont forts ces bannis 


C'est le 8 Mai,la fin de la guerre 






Bon dimanche au soleil ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mai 2005)

*... où donc ai-je mis mes aspirines ?...*

 :rateau: 
:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

En fait maintenant c'est le vrai réveil, bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

*dimanche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*    


bon dimanche a tous , bannis ou pas ou sur le point de l'etre    


ici toujours tristounet , pas de soleil , pas de chaleur : 10°
c'ets pas aujoourd'hui que je vais faire bronzette     


bon dimanche a tous et bon app !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

bonjour tout le monde

Ici il fait pas beau et c'est la fin des vacances 
Mais c'est pas grave, je finit les cours dans deux semaines 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

C'est aujourd'hui que quelques Dr Jekill vont reprendre la place de leurs Mr Hide ? (non, pas Hyde, c'est un jeu de mot)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2005)

'jour tout le monde 
Rrrhhaaaa la grâce mat' du dimanche, y'a vraiment rien de meilleur :sleep: :love:


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout le monde
> Rrrhhaaaa la grâce mat' du dimanche, y'a vraiment rien de meilleur :sleep: :love:


Si. Une pipe, par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Si. Une pipe par exemple.


*Fumer nuit gravement à la santé* sauf pour les basques, qui continuent à fumer ... leurs jambons


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Les dents donnent le cancer ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Les dents donnent le cancer ???



Ch'sais pas, j'essayait juste de t'éviter un ban rapport à la charte !


----------



## Franswa (8 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas, j'essayait juste de t'éviter un ban rapport à la charte !


 t'es vraiment trop gentil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

je pense que un bon siestage s'impose cet aprem


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Excellente idée


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pense que un bon siestage s'impose cet aprem


Quand on se réveil d'une sieste, est-ce l'aurore?



Raikonen 
Alonso


----------



## elektroseb (8 Mai 2005)

tout le monde

bon dimanche

(pour un peu, je me prendrais pour Jacques Martin)


----------



## nonos (8 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde
aujourd'hui une centaine d'images a detourer et photomontage, le pied quoi:love:


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de me convaincre que je n'ai *pas le droit* d'attaquer la tablette de chocolat à gâteau qui attend bêtement dans le placard, alors qu'il suffirait de le marquer sur la liste et d'en racheter vendredi... ?
> _Non ?_


Ben si. Un seul conseil, fonce et mange là


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

dans ces cas-la je bricole un fake en carton


----------



## Franswa (8 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vu d'ailleurs qu'ici, c'est facile à dire...


 Ouais d'abord   Roberto


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais d'abord   Roberto


Méme pas vrai :love:   

 franswa


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

'jour tout le monde


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Mai 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est lundi. :sleep:
Comme tous les lundis j'ai pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière, j'ai la tête dans le cul, je suis à la bourre et je me mets encoreplus en retard en venant ici :mouais:

A part ça je vous souhaite une agréable semaine


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gens!

Un Week end de 4 jours, ça fait quand même du bien :love:
Allez hop, au boulot maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est lundi. :sleep:
> Comme tous les lundis j'ai pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière, j'ai la tête dans le cul, je suis à la bourre et je me mets encoreplus en retard en venant ici :mouais:
> 
> A part ça je vous souhaite une agréable semaine


elle sera aagréable DT est banni


----------



## ginette107 (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous:love:  :love:  :love: , ciel bleu ... agréable journée en perspective!


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2005)

salut, les tombés du lit. Ici ça roule. Ceci dit, il va falloir récupérer de la grillade d'hier et laisser refroidir les coups de soleil (tramontane et soleil, ça tape   ). En résumé, c'est pas gagné


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> salut, les tombés du lit. Ici ça roule. Ceci dit, il va falloir récupérer de la grillade d'hier et laisser refroidir les coups de soleil (tramontane et soleil, ça tape   ). En résumé, c'est pas gagné


Ouais ici on risque plutot de se faire brûler par le froid. :rateau:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

:sleep: 

 bonjour tout le monde

reprendre le chemin du devoir, c'est trés dur, enfin,

 bonne journée à tous

ps: "hi mais c'est aujourd'hui que je sort


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Salut les p'tits loups !

Là, je viens de réaliser que nous entamions une nouvelle semaine. Elle commence d'ailleurs sur les chapeaux de roues, le traitement que j'avais lancé cette nuit à foiré because coupure de courant sur une douzaine de communes du nord Seine et Marne. Mackie, qu'est-ce que t'as bricolé ? 

Bon, coup de bol, j'avais pris mes précautions, date de livraison demain seulement, j'ai encore le temps. vivement une grasse mat le prochain ouiquende (qu'a malheureusement peu de chance de se produire le WE prochain    ).

En résumé, tout roule (sur mes pompes)  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

*bonjourrrrr !!!!!!!* ......aujourd'hui cest *lundi* donc journée *raviolis*      


pour le moment je retourne voir ma cafetiere ......


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjourrrrr !!!!!!!* ......aujourd'hui cest *lundi* donc journée *raviolis*



*Ah que quand je dis Lundi, je dis Ravioli*


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les p'tits loups !
> 
> Là, je viens de réaliser que nous entamions une nouvelle semaine. Elle commence d'ailleurs sur les chapeaux de roues, le traitement que j'avais lancé cette nuit à foiré because coupure de courant sur une douzaine de communes du nord Seine et Marne. Mackie, qu'est-ce que t'as bricolé ?




pas de coupure de courant chez moi :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

Banjour chez vous !     :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> elle sera aagréable DT est banni


 Quand on voir le nombre de pseudos qui sont apparu comme par hasard depuis 2 jours on peut supposer qu'il est toujours là... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Banjour chez vous !     :love:



*Message subliminal ?*


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Message subliminal ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voir le nombre de pseudos qui sont apparu comme par hasard depuis 2 jours on peut supposer qu'il est toujours là... :mouais:



Nan ! tu crois ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

bon c'est l'heure de manger, au programme :

-1 panini
-1 sandwich rillettes cornichon 
-2 croissants
-1 éclair aux chocolats
-2 coca

burp :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

bon'ap.....


----------



## lumai (9 Mai 2005)

*Bonne semaine !!!*​


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

elle se lève bien tard la d'moiselle


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est l'heure de manger, au programme :
> 
> -1 panini
> -1 sandwich rillettes cornichon
> ...


Mon dieu Mr Inside, puissent vos rots savoir raison gardée


----------



## lumai (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> elle se lève bien tard la d'moiselle


 :sleep:

J'aimerai bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est l'heure de manger, au programme :
> 
> -1 panini
> -1 sandwich rillettes cornichon
> ...



Mais où met-il donc tout ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne semaine !!!*​



 lumai, à toi aussi


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Bonne sieste à tout ceux qui ont la chance de pouvoir en faire :sleep:

J'aimerais bien moi, mais non :mouais:

 Bonne aprés midi à tout les autres

ps: le temps passe, je vois la lumière du bar depuis l'escalier de la cave :love:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

tout le monde

Bonne aprés midi 

Atchoum :sick: Oh! J'ai pris froid en bas moi  

ps: "bonne chance à nos camarades restés en bas!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

maintenant qu'on a un fil expres on va reposter ici a l'aube.....

on a dit qu'on evitait le flood de partout..... 
merci.





@N°6: il est convenue que ce soit dorénavant comme ça....ainsi, fini les ban a repetition et les fil fermé pour flood.....ok....?........


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant qu'on a un fil expres on va reposter ici a l'aube.....
> 
> on a dit qu'on evitait le flood de partout.....
> merci.



Quel culot !   :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

bon, un p'tit mythe du cinéma asiatique :love:


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous les MacGés et aux autres.

Un bon mois de repos sans (presque) ordi ni panthère, ni tigre, ni sale bête, ça requinque.

Excellente journée pour vous, avec beaucoup de soleil.


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Au programme au collège aujourd'hui : 

-Vie de classe
-Maths
------Récré----
-Histoire-géo
-Physique
-----Midi-----
-Francais
-Allemand 
-Anglais

C'est la pire journée de la semaine.

Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde, bonne journée 
..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour , bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mai 2005)

Bien le bonjour 

C'est un magnifique soleil qui s'annonce aujourd'hui  bien que la temperature exterieure soit toujours tres fraiche... 

Esperons que ca dure


----------



## joanes (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour toulmonde.

Je confirme, une demi-heure de sommeil dans la nuit, c'est pas assez


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

mais quel est le cretin qui me colle des reunions à 9 heures du mat  :sleepl:


----------



## dool (10 Mai 2005)

ola olé olo !!!



p...t..n de semaine...vivement vendredi !


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

bon décollage pour le boulot dans 15 minutes :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

*Bonjour les copains, ce soir, démarrage de la féria de Pentecôte© de Nîmes.*
7 jours de tapage intensif. :love:  
Ca va encore chauffer sec... comme ça je serais mûr à point pour l'avignonnade de ce samedi.    

 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toulmonde.
> Je confirme, une demi-heure de sommeil dans la nuit, c'est pas assez




*À ce tarif là, autant pas se coucher*


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ola olé olo !!!
> 
> 
> 
> p...t..n de semaine...vivement vendredi !


 Tout pareil :love:


jamais les yeux en face des trous le matin :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil :love:
> jamais les yeux en face des trous le matin :rateau:



*Pareil pour moi Modern*
_J'ai jamais les yeux en face des trous, juste à leur place, dans leurs orbites_


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !  :style:


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous les forçats du boulot, mes semblables, mes frères


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour bonjour tout l'monde


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

*bon MARDI !!!!!!!!!!    ​*


moi je viens de rentrer d'un entretien boulot.....


tournée generale de café et croissants , ça vous dit ?       




bonne journée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Plains-toi pas penses aux tites n'enfants qui n'ont des Nike© que dans les mains


----------



## elektroseb (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Plains-toi pas penses aux tites n'enfants qui n'ont des Nike© que dans les mains



c'est pour marcher a quatre pattes ?


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Tu m'as vu me plaindre ? _Je veux le lien avec le numéro du post !_
> :love:


tu me connais je serais près à prendre un point-virgule pour dire une ânerie, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je suis banni


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

tout le monde

Mais non c'est pas à cette heure ci que je me lève mais j'étais tellement speed ce matin pour aller en cours que je n'ai dit bonjour à personne (sauf au chat) 

Donv voilà, l'erreur est réparée


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

juste pour dire que peut-être que demain je passe sur FR3, mais c'est pas encore certain


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *P... de b... de m... de p... b... à la c... : j'ai pas la télé !*
> 
> 
> Dis-nous à quelle heure, _que je passe pas ma journée devant la vitrine de Locatel© !!_




au 19-20 de FR3 à propos du "statut de l'animal" en droit français ,  une "connerie" dans le genre    à mon avis ça va durer 5 secondes comme tous les interview sur FR3


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au 19-20 de FR3 à propos sur droit de l'animal une connerie dans le genre


je t'avais dis qu'à me maltraiter j'allais écrire une lettre ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Hmm décidément, l'aurore dure plus lgtmps qu'ailleurs sur MacGe...


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La sagesse populaire dit : _"Faute de grive, Noël au balcon" !_
> :mouais:



" Noël au balcon, thé au citron "

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Nexka (11 Mai 2005)

Mmmmmhhhh :love: La confiture de groseilles :love:


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hello la compagnie virtuelle-mais-pas-tant-que-cela-et-plus-pour-longtemps !*
> 
> 
> Ça va ?
> ...



Prêt tout près?
Tiens hier j'étais à Nemours dans un pré près du Loing, tout près du Loing, mais prêt.

Oui, ça me dit, samedi ?


----------



## Nioube (11 Mai 2005)

Tcho !


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

_*
Bon mercredi à tous !
 :love: 
*_​ 


_On est bien mercredi, c'est ça ? 
J'me trompe pas cette fois au moins ??? 

  
_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

*'jour le peuple!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*Voilà, on a eu le Bonjour de Lumai, au tour de N°6 et de Robertav maintenant...*


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Tu oublies le dicton matinal de Loustic, le menu du p'tit déj' de Rob', l'air pâmé de la petite fée noire à l'idée d'un peu de confiture, le bonjour on ne peut plus concis de l'homme aux moustaches et dcz le populiste !!!

Mais effectivement Roberta et N°6 manquent à l'appel !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

Hé ! Ho ! Bon ! Deux secondes ! 



 Bonjour chez vous !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2005)

Travailleurs, travailleuses, bonjour   

(je n'en dis pas plus, je suis déjà fatigué   )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

*aujourd'hui**mercredi !!!!!!!*   

journée de l'enfant ......

a nous la joie du zoo et ses singes
le cinema disney a 14h
les allées et venues des copains
la razzia des gateaux et nutella


bref......un mercredi ordinaire quoi !!!! 



bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

Bonjour le Monde :love:   Mercredi...  journée à la Thon...  journée de boulot... 
et pis là maintenant je compte les heures qui nous séparent de la Grande Réunion des MAcgéennes et des MAcgéens...


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2005)

Coucou  

'ne journée


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

bonjour tout le monde

bon mercredi


----------



## toph (11 Mai 2005)

Salut la jeunesse, trop de soleil ce matin, j'vais me recoucher...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> trop de soleil, j'vais me recoucher...



*Un fou....*


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Salut la jeunesse, trop de soleil ce matin, j'vais me recoucher...


 :mouais:
Et bien vu le temps magnifique qu'il a fait sur Paris, je suis trés mais alors trés content de m'être lever ce matin 

 à tout ceux qui émergent d'une hypothétique sieste


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2005)

y'en a qui ont la tête à l'envers , l'aurore c'était il y a quelques heures


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

Les merles, le chat dédoublé en arrivant dans le salon...  trop tôt tombée du lit en fait... 

Bonne journée Le Monde :love:


----------



## nonos (12 Mai 2005)

Amis du jour bonjour!!

et une nuit blanche une... pleins de merde cette nuit probleme pour recuperer des sons d'une vidéo en MPG, after effects plante et bilan cet après midi pour mon diplome de fin d'année bref le pied


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Mai 2005)

:sleep:

Je sais pas ce qui m'a pris hier soir d'avancer mon réveil de 3/4 d'heure pour finir mon taf ce matin mais c'était pas une bonne idée


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Amis du jour bonjour!!
> 
> et une nuit blanche une... pleins de merde cette nuit probleme pour recuperer des sons d'une vidéo en MPG, after effects plante et bilan cet après midi pour mon diplome de fin d'année bref le pied


Bonjour nonos, Hamster

Bonjour les MacGégettes

Bonjour les MacGés

Bonjour les MacZautres

Du courage nonos !!!

Dans le cerisier l'habituel pinson chante, chante, chante !!!

Un éclat de rire strident qui se termine par une pirouette, un temps d'arrêt et ça recommence !

Loin du MPG le pinson est gai, comme un pinson, acharné, persévérant, vivant.

Bonne journée.


----------



## nonos (12 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour nonos,



Hello merci pour le soutien, je vais aller me chercher des croissants histoire de me remonter le moral et de faire une pause


----------



## sylko (12 Mai 2005)

Yessssss...

Encore un dodo et c'est la fêêêêêêêêêêête!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nioube (12 Mai 2005)

Une bière ??


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

Plutôt un ricard, mais après mon café... 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

*Bon, les enfants, demain, c'est le ouike ennede.*
Et donc, je vais encore reposer mon foie ce soir avant la grande apocalypse.
Parce que il y a comme une beuv... euh une grosse fiesta de trois jours qui m'attend.
Bé oui, vendredi feria à Nîmes, samedi : avignonnade et dimanche : re-feria.   


*C'est quand même un foutu coup du sort que l'avignonnade tombe pendant "l'événement nîmois de l'année"... (!!!)* :mouais: 
... Mais je ne résisterai pas à l'envie d'enfiler une chemise à fleur


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bé oui, vendredi feria à Nîmes, samedi : avignonnade et dimanche : re-feria.



Nîmes-Avignon-Nîmes, ça c'est du sandwich   

Bon courage


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

à tous,




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Nîmes-Avignon-Nîmes, ça c'est du sandwich
> 
> Bon courage



Evites de prononcer le mot "sandwich" en ce moment dans les fils où il y a Roberto, car il nous fait déjà des cauchemards à base de sandwich et de quais de gare ...


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour. . .


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quand même un foutu coup du sort que l'avignonnade tombe pendant "l'événement nîmois de l'année"... (!!!)* :mouais:



Ben oui quelle idée !!!
S'amuser à jouer avec des vachettes pile le week-end où Macelene organise la première AES Avignon/Grand Sud !
Pfff !
Ils ont dû trop prendre le soleil les autochtones ! 

_Et en plus ils ont rempli les TGV un mois à l'avance !!!_


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

_*Bonjour Tout Le Monde !!!


*_​ _
Ben pourquoi tu fais cette tête-là, le 6 ??? _


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui quelle idée !!!
> S'amuser à jouer avec des vachettes pile le week-end où Macelene organise la première AES Avignon/Grand Sud !
> Pfff !



Oh ça va, ça va hein !! Ne pas tourner le coutelas dans la plaie, please 
déjà que ça me fait assez chier comme ça d'avoir à faire des choix déchirants comme ça...  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

.....salut a tous et bonne journée, 


*J-1 avant mon depart pour Avignon.....*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Tu passe par le pont ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

dois-je repondre a cette boutade...?
oui, oui, car, j'ai envie de rappeler que je pars demain a avignon......
oui, car je dois anticiper sur lepurfils... qui va s'etonner que je soit deja debout...
oui, car j'ai mal aux cheveux....
oui, car c'est mon *4000eme*  messages...
oui, parce que du coup, je suis content pour la journée.....

et donc non, je passerai pas par le pont.....


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour Tout Le Monde !!!
> 
> 
> *_​ _
> Ben pourquoi tu fais cette tête-là, le 6 ??? _



J'attendais avec espoir l'écho de vos voix toutes enrouées des douceurs de la nuit, et répondant ainsi à mon appel : 

... chez vous ! 

Hélas, vous n'êtes point assez réveillés   

Mais bonne journée tout de même !     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'attendais avec espoir l'écho de vos voix toutes enrouées des douceurs de la nuit, et répondant ainsi à mon appel :
> ... chez vous !
> Hélas, vous n'êtes point assez réveillés
> Mais bonne journée tout de même !     :love:




*... pour se faire ensuite accuser de voler les répliques des autres, non merci !*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, car je dois anticiper sur lepurfils... qui va s'etonner que je soit deja debout...




Effectivement Stooky, je suis *purementetsimplementimpressionnéquetusoisdéjàlevé*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement Stooky, je suis *purementetsimplementimpressionnéquetusoisdéjàlevé*




C'est ce qu'on apelle une pure answer


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aussi




bonjour maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Macinside a le Popol style   exellent


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement Stooky, je suis *purementetsimplementimpressionnéquetusoisdéjàlevé*



Et si la liberté, c'était l'espace ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Macinside a le Popol style   exellent



Whoah ! Bison Futé is back !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

*bon jeudi !!!!!!!!     *​

aujourd'hui je fais ma b.a. donc.....  








bon petit dej et bonné journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  





ps : moi auj je fais greve de traitement texte/image et autre truc
donc tout va bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi !!!!!!!!     *​
> 
> aujourd'hui je fais ma b.a. donc.....
> 
> ...




Tiens  Tu fais régime ?


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE ​
Merci princess pour ce merveilleux petit déjeuner


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 


Oulah ! J'y crois pas !    un magnifique soleil dehors ce matin sans aucun nuages à l'horizon !!! Ca faisait très longtemps ! Mazette !

Espérons qu'il dure ce beau ciel bleu et que ca ne revire pas à la grisaille et à la pluie de ces dernières semaines 


Enfin, là je vais pas me pleindre et je sens que je vais sortir profiter de mon après-m  


:love:


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2005)

aie, ma tête.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> aie, ma tête.



*Pourquoi ? Elle est lourde ta tiare ?*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> 
> Oulah ! J'y crois pas !    un magnifique soleil dehors ce matin sans aucun nuages à l'horizon !!! Ca faisait très longtemps ! Mazette !
> ...


 Salut 

Et ben chez moi aussi c'est grand soleil, cieil tout bleu et oiseaux qui chantent :love:

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi ? Elle est lourde ta tiare ?*


 vain de mess


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Et ben chez moi aussi c'est grand soleil, cieil tout bleu et oiseaux qui chantent :love:
> 
> Bonne journée à tous


Coucou 

Bonne journée à toi 

Je crois qu'aujourd'hui c'est soleil pour tout macG


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Roberto
Alors, presque prêt à partir?

Sinon, bonjour à tout le monde, amis du bar...

Ce soir, c'est le WE :love:
mais avant, il va falloir bosser 

A+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*L'apocalypti© Week end commence ce soir les amis alors forcément je suis plutôt de bonne humeur.*
Lundi, ben, n'en déplaise à notre bien aimé primer minister, bé, je profiterai d'un jour de RTT. J'en aurai bien besoin je crois  

Au fait, Roberto, t'vas voir, contre les mauvais maux de gorge, le sirop contre la toux anisé avec 51 marqué dessus, c'est super efficace 

 

_P.S : ... N°6 se fait encore une fois attendre..._


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

plaît-il ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

le mégaphone.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est le WE :love:
> mais avant, il va falloir bosser
> 
> A+



Pour moi, le week-end commence à midi.  C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> le mégaphone.





*Bonjour !!! *​ 
_

Quoi ? Vous le vouliez en rouge ???
Bah tant pis...
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2005)

pika-pika  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pika-pika  :rateau:



Chuuu chu Pikachu-pika


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pika-pika  :rateau:


 Tu p'tit déjeunes devant les dessins animés toi ! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

pov'naas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Vous le vouliez en rouge ???



*Non non en Lime c'est très bien. 
À chacun sa couleur et sa réplique   
*

P.S : tu sais, tu peux me tutoyer


----------



## dool (13 Mai 2005)

Un p'tit coup de grigri (trèfle a 4 feuilles,patte de lapin, fer à cheval...c'est vous qui voyez) pour une journée radieuse ! (et pour qu'il fasse beau ce WE bord_l !!)

Et arrêter de trépigner ça use les semelles 

:love:


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2005)

Non c'est un vieux lien que j'a retrouvé par hasard dans mes favoris 
exemple  (réel :affraid: ) ou plus connu :bebe:


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous et j'vous emmerde, je suis à l'heure Navajo si je veux !    :love::love::love:


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> et j'vous emmerde, je suis à l'heure Navajo si je veux !



De mauvais poil ce matin ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez toi aussi



P.S :   ...mais por favor, sois pas grossier si tu veux pas qu'on te remette les pendules à l'heure


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De mauvais poil ce matin ???



Non, c'était juste pour faire mon intérressant !     :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

'jour tout l'monde 

hmm j'aurais bien dormi quelques heures de plus moi  :sleep:

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Elle est pas passée Maiwen ?   

Non, en fait, je demande ça parceque je dois rendre des trucs à Mackie , 
et en général il arrive juste après elle    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

Dis moi dcz, t'avais pas dis que tu voulais pas décrocher un peu du bar ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi dcz, t'avais pas dis que tu voulais pas décrocher un peu du bar ?


 Si... :rose: 
J'en peux rien, jsuis plus accro que ce que jpensais  
Enfin je vais quand même (tenter) diminuer progressivement si j'y arrive... C'est con quand même, jpréfère "perdre mon temps" sur MacGe plutôt que de bosser et d'assurer le passage de mon année, c'est vrmt ridicule 
Si seulement j'arrivais à faire tout ce que je sais qui est bon pour moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*Tu veux que j'appelle un modo ? *   :modo:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux que j'appelle un modo ? *   :modo:


 lol ça serait effectivement une solution mais... non! Faut que j'y arrive tout seul comme un grand


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

trop tard


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'y arrive tout seul



 *... pure et sage est ta décision mon enfant, pure et sage...*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *... pure et sage est ta décision mon enfant, pure et sage...*


 ça doit être ton influence...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trop tard


 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

*bon vendredi.....**13 !!!!!!!!!!!!*




*on joue au loto ou on reste sous la couette ?????*

j'ai jamais su s'il portait chance ou pas un vendredi 13   


bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 





ps: temp de crachat, il pleut


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

bonne matinée......
alors lepurfils.... cette féria, ça donne quoi....?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne matinée......
> alors lepurfils.... cette féria, ça donne quoi....?...



Tu sauras ça à ma tronche lorsque tu me verras demain...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Tu sauras ça à ma tronche lorsque tu me verras demain...



garde un petit bout de foie pour demain quand meme.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon vendredi.....**13 !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A toi aussi !

Pour le vendredi 13, il porte rien du tout, même pas tes valises !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.
Bon courage pour ceux qui bossent :hein: 
Bon repos aux autres...


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2005)

tres jolie ta signature le_magie61 avec les balises [RIGT] et [/RIGHT] :bebe:

il te manque du H je crois


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2005)

Merci Naas 
Je l'ai changé hier soir, j'étais fatigué...


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2005)

Comme quoi une bonne nuit de sommeil, un peu de h et la journée commence bien


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi une bonne nuit de sommeil, un peu de h et la journée commence bien



 nass...  tout le Monde..   

Tu vas nous manquer, Sudiste exilé dans les brumes...    :love:


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> nass...  tout le Monde..
> 
> Tu vas nous manquer, Sudiste exilé dans les brumes...    :love:


bonjour midame  alors comme ça se passe pour cette aes ?

Envoyez nous des photos que je voie mon beau pays   et puis si quelqu'uns ou quelqu'unes peuvent boire un (ou deux  ) verres de rosé à la santé de ma petite famille je prends volontier la photo  

les fêtes sous le soleil avec barbec et boules me manquent un peu :rose:  , profitez en bien veinards, c'est ça la vraie vie


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2005)

Bon, moi j'y vais...
pas en Avignon (j'aimerais beaucoup :love mais en Normandie re:love: quand même...

A bientôt 

Tiens bon Naas, Tu reverras le soleil, un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

*c'est samedi !!!!!!!!!!    *

un tres bon w.e. a tous 
et surtout une tres belle journée a avignon !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



biozuzzzz a tous et bonne journée


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! :love:

Rooo la chance, ils sont tous à AVignon alors que moi je fais mon dossier de SVT...
:rateau

Snifff....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Mai 2005)

'jour les gens


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

*Bien le bonjour chez vous mes enfants *    

Ma barre au milieu du crâne vient de disparaître, merci Nurofen©
_Eh oui, faut dire que la soirée de feria d'hier fut bigrement arrosée_


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ! :love:
> 
> Rooo la chance, ils sont tous à AVignon alors que moi je fais mon dossier de SVT...
> :rateau
> ...


Pleure pas avril, un jourt nous aussi on ira à une aes  

 BON SAMEDI A TOUS

Amusez vous bien les avignonnais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

La tronche dans le C.. :sleep: (Dieu merci, c'est la mienne   :rateau: ) Je ne fais que passer vous faire un petit coucou... Salut les aminches   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

tout le monde doit encor dormir......



*bon dimanche !!!!!!!!​*



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Bonjour La Dame en Rose  et bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2005)

B'jour m'ssieurs dames.

Les enfants se sont levé avec une pêche invraisemblable. 

Un peu de soleil sur le balcon. Ça commence plutôt bien.
Allez, 'faut que je lise la fin de Tom et Léa ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à vous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous! Comment va MacGe? Bien dormi? :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (15 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ... !!! artisanales en plus et à la véritable graisse de boeuf garantie pur porc... les meilleures du monde ... hein man !!!!!!:love: :love:


  

c'est mieux que le saindou pur boeuf ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde doit encor dormir......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci ca fesait longtemps petite louloute d'amour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

*bon LUNDIIIIIIII !!!!!!​*

je vous souhaite un excelent debut de semaine

bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

merci à toi   

Bon lundi aussi   

(ya pas cours et il fait pas moche, ça s'annonce bien  :rateau: )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde... 

Un orage a remplacé le réveil (trop) tôt ce matin avec un coup de tonnerre digne d'une fin du monde ...    :affraid:

C'est lundi, j'ai une pêche incroyable... et presque envie de bosser...     :rateau:  

RhAaaaa... quel week-end     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et presque envie de bosser...     :rateau:



ouhlala attention ! c'est pas parce qu'on est lundi qu'il faut se laisser aller à de telles refléxions quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi une bonne nuit de sommeil, un peu de h et la journée commence bien



Ça fait mal à ce point que tu sois obligé d'en arriver là ?








  :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

'jour MacGe! Comment va le peuple?
Ici super, je boss bien, le ciel est bleu et le soleil est au rendez-vous


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

coucou macG

salut dcz_


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2005)

Salut les levés sinon tôt du moins pas trop tard. De retour au boulot pour l'après-midi après un week-end légèrement à rallonges dans le haut-pays débordant de fleurs en ce moment (ceux qui n'aiment pas le jaune feraient mieux de ne pas aller y voir   ) et soignant ses invités quasiment aussi bien que Macelene : 2 nuits de pluie mais pas une seule goutte d'eau en-dehors de la nuit depuis vendredi  . Ce matin, le viaduc de Millau prenait la lumière comme un top-modèle   

Sinon, j'attends la suite des compte-rendus d'Avignon


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2005)

pauvre  LUCG,  ,tes escapades dans ton tio pays ne t'arrange pas.
ce thread est pour les léve tot,  ,a tu regardé ta montre  
.
enfin ce que j'en dit,c'est pour toi, *ALZHEIMER * ! peut etre


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

que celui qu a donné mon pseudo a mes collègues se dénonce


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pauvre  LUCG,  ,tes escapades dans ton tio pays ne t'arrange pas.
> ce thread est pour les léve tot,  ,a tu regardé ta montre
> .
> enfin ce que j'en dit,c'est pour toi, *ALZHEIMER * ! peut etre



Arico, à ton âge, il serait temps que tu t'informes sur la notion de "relativité", depuis Galilée, tu devrais avoir eu le temps. Tu saurais que "se lever tôt" ne veut pas dire la même chose pour tout le monde.   

Pour ce qui est de moi, personnellement, quand j'ai posté ça, je venais de me lever de ma sieste et j'étais donc bien dans l'esprit du fil  

PS. Comment ça se fait que tu sois déjà levé, toi, d'ailleurs. Tu vas à la pêche ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ben dites don, dans le sud l'aurore c'est vachement tard !!! c'est à cause de la sieste ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ben dites don, dans le sud l'aurore c'est vachement tard !!! c'est à cause de la sieste ?



Nan ! C'est à cause de Roberto, c'est son thread, et il a décidé que l'aurore, c'était 24h/24


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Bon début de semaine pour les chanceux, sinon, bon courage tout court pour les autres...

PS : c'est dur ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gens ! 

Ce soir j'organise un Burger Quiz, alors inscrivez-vous en nombre !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !
> 
> Ce soir j'organise un Burger Quiz, alors inscrivez-vous en nombre !  :love:



Bon, on verra à midi si c'est possible pour moi.    Salut bebert et salut tous les tombés du lit du mardi.


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

*C'est vrai que c'est déjà terminé le week end ?* :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

* bon mardiii   !!!!!!​*

un mardi assez gris gris , pas tres chaud chaud mais pas d'eau !!!   

bon café a tous et bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

'jour MacGe


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

bonjour les user's


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * bon mardiii   !!!!!!​*
> 
> un mardi assez gris gris , pas tres chaud chaud mais pas d'eau !!!
> 
> bon café a tous et bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 :affraid: dejà mardi ?!  :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: dejà mardi ?!  :affraid:


Oui 

Et dans 9 heures, je vais voir stars wars


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est le mec en haut de sa charrette garée en double-file !


 tu passes quand toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

à tous
Aujourd'hui, entretien important à 9h...
La mission me plaît beaucoup...
Bon allez, bon courage à tous pour cette nouvelle journée


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous les GéGés et GéGettes

Le soleil est de retour


*Youp youp !!  *


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

7h   

Bon je reviens du cinéma après avoir vu l'épisode 3 de stars wars 

donc sur ce je vais me coucher :sleep:

et bonne journée à tout les macgéens et macgéennes


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

bon, café ou saucisse à rôtir ?


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon, café ou saucisse à rôtir ?


Saucisssssssssson sec et un coup de blanc !

Bonjour


----------



## sylko (18 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous les GéGés et GéGettes
> 
> Le soleil est de retour
> 
> ...



Cool. Il devrait faire son retour en Suisse, demain. Parce que là, on se ramasse ce qui est tombé sur vos têtes, hier. 

Excellente journée à tout le monde et plein de soleil dans vos coeurs.


----------



## Malow (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon, café ou saucisse à rôtir ?



Café, clope, caca. 

Pas en forme ce matin.

Coucou tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Franswa (18 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 Bonjour 
Je vais pas tarderà aller en cours de rough...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le soleil est de retour
> 
> 
> *Youp youp !!  *



Pas mieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Saucisssssssssson sec et un coup de blanc !
> Bonjour



*Une tranchette de paté de tête en plus et ce sera parfait*
  

Quoi ? Vous mangez pas de pâté de tête le matin ?  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Une tranchette de paté de tête en plus et ce sera parfait*
> 
> 
> Quoi ? Vous mangez pas de pâté de tête le matin ?  :mouais:  :love:



Pas la peine, ils ont déjà la tête dans le pâté.


----------



## bebert (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les croissantophiles !    :love:
Oups, c'est pas le bon terme, les croissantovores ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

*mercrediiiiiiii ​**est là !!!!!!​*

pas de soleil , on sort les pulls et le parapluie   

on va les occuper comment les pestuilles aujourd'hui ?    



bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les croissantophiles !    :love:
> Oups, c'est pas le bon terme, les croissantovores ?



 Les "croissantobeurre" surtout


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les "croissantobeurre" surtout


Tobeurre ou pas Zobeurre, les croissants ne vont pas avec le casse-croûte au pâté qui va suivre le petit déjeuner au saucisson qui se termine, enfin.
Le blanc sera encore là.
Miam !
Gloups !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Je vais pas tarderà aller en cours de rough...



Marrant, ça fait penser à "aller en coup de rouge", ton truc


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

:sleep: :sleep:

de réveil de ma nuit décalée 

 bonjour tout le monde

Il reste des croissants 

 

*Edit de l'Amok* Coucou, Valoriel : mate ton tableau de bord !  Et regarde ici.


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2005)

Pour rappel, je cite l'auteur de ce sujet :



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un thread pour les "users de la nuit", alors pourquoi pas un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" (*entre 6 H et 8 H le matin*)...
> On pourrait y déposer délicatement nos petits bonjours et nos voeux d'excellente journée...



Donc, ce sujet ne doit être actif qu'entre 6 heures et 8 heures du matin. Comme nous n'avons pas que ca à faire d'ouvrir/fermer/d'ouvrir/fermer aux heures indiquées, nous comptons sur votre bonne volonté pour jouer le jeu.

Info : nous n'aimons pas les gens de mauvaise volonté. Et pour ceux qui se lèvent tard, c'est comme chez MacDo : passée l'heure du petit dej', ce n'est plus a la carte.


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

Elle est adorable, elle s'appelle Laure

Elle a de longs cheveux d'or

Elle n'a que des qualités

Elle est pourtant agaçante

Elle est toujours la première levée

Elle se surnomme Laure Or

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Bravo au Poète du matin!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Hello


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

'jour tout l'monde


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gens d'ici


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, je cite l'auteur de ce sujet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au revoir


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

Aujourd'hui, ça ne devrait pas dépasser midi !!! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, ça ne devrait pas dépasser midi !!! :rateau:



Tu parles de ta possibilité de poster sur MacG ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Mademoiselle Laure Or

est bien douce

mais humide ce matin

attention

l' Amok guette

super la moquette

agréable à la plante

des pieds

avant 8 heures


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

le poete
:coucou aux autres!

Eh, Loustic, c'est sympa tes petits poèmes du matin, ça me met de bonne humeur! 
Allez, bon courage, c'est vendredi


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

Dieu si je pète le feu, lino-style !


----------



## sylko (20 Mai 2005)

Excellent vendredi à tout le monde.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellent vendredi à tout le monde.


Bonjour

???   Le loup vient de bouffer cinq vaches   !!!

Quel loup ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

un petit bonjour en passant.....je m'en vais me coucher......:sleep:.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

'Jour  :love:


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Après de longues années de recherche scientifique

dans les pays chauds et exotiques

le dormeur de base

doit se rendre à l'évidence

le samedi l'aurore

ne commence au plus tôt

qu'à dix heures

et le dimanche

pas du tout


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2005)

Bon week-end à tous!  :love:
Ah zut, pas d'AES prévue. Je me rendors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

*Bouh, c'est devenu difficile de poster ici*
6h00 - 8h00, c'est vrai, ça fait pas grand chose...

'jour les jeunes tout de même


----------



## lalou (21 Mai 2005)

Et moi je vais faire la sieste.


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sobrement allons vers l'essentiel. Gardons-nous des fioritures... Hein quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> *Vous z'allez bien ???*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Avé Roberto, fiorituri te salutant !  

Avé tout le monde aussi


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous

6 heures - 8 heures

C'est le bonheur

Des adorateurs

Du doreur

D'aurore

Le grand dieu

*RAmok*


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mai 2005)

tout le monde 

Bon courage pour cette longue semaine...

A+


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

'jour MacGe 

cha va bien tout l'monde?


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2005)

Rentrons au port

A toute allure

Tartines de beurre

Et confiture

Bientôt six heures

Voici l'aurore

Bonjour dormeurs


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2005)

Excellente journée à toute la Smala.


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!

     Waoouu !!! Il fait super beau chez moi, ca fait du bien en se levant : Un beau ciel bleu, un soleil montant qui fait brillé les feuilles des armes et la fraicheur qui réveille.
     Allez, le programme d'aujourd'hui c'est :

-Heure de vie de classe
-Test de maths (encore)
-Test de géo (les etats-unis)
-Test de physique (les ions dans les solutions, acidité, basicité et equations bilan)
-Francais : Horace de Corneille
-Test d'allemand : compréension de l'écrit
-Test d'anglais.

Voilà, vous savez tout 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Hello tous !


----------



## lumai (24 Mai 2005)

_*Bonjouuuuuuur !!!

 :love: 
*_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2005)

...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Même un de Gaulle belge, ça ira !_
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :rose:


Euh ! tu cherches un belge bien gaullé et tu penses à moi !!!!!!!!!!   
Mon pôv Roberto ......   :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! tu cherches un belge bien gaullé et tu penses à moi !!!!!!!!!!
> Mon pôv Roberto ......   :love: :love:



Ce n'est rien. C'est le succès qui lui fait tout voir en grand en ce moment    Bonjour tous les deux  Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!



Si vous avez une technique pour expliquer à un chat motivé pour utiliser les sanitaires humains qu'il faut utiliser les wc et pas la baignoire et le lavabo pour faire ses besoins je suis preneur.


----------



## N°6 (24 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez une technique pour expliquer à un chat motivé pour utiliser les sanitaires humains qu'il faut utiliser les wc et pas la baignoire et le lavabo pour faire ses besoins je suis preneur.



Y'en a qui sont jamais contents !    Non, c'est vrai, c'est quand même déjà bien non ?

Euh...  Bonjour chez vous, au fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ventura ?
> :mouais:
> :hein:



Nan ! Çui d'la cuisine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2005)

Les petites choses insignifiantes de la vie &#8230; quel bonheur !!!!! 

Le bâtiment où je bosse donne sur un vaste parc boisé au milieu duquel trône un joli petit étang &#8230; on y voit des oiseaux s&#8217;abreuver, des poissons venant humer l&#8217;air frais de la surface et d&#8217;autres animaux jouissant d&#8217;une quiétude toute sylvestre&#8230;.

Juste à côté de mon bureau se trouve un espace paysager où bossent 6 japonaises en charge des marchés duty free de l&#8217;Asie du Sud Est&#8230;

En général on ne les entend pas et on les voit rarement, toutes occupées qu&#8217;elles sont à tapoter comme des dinguottes sur leurs claviers à longueur de journées&#8230; 

Mais aujourd&#8217;hui était un jour différent &#8230; très différent !!!!!!

Rentrant du déjeuner, j&#8217;entend des rires, des cris et des exclamations en provenance du bureau d&#8217;à côté &#8211; je pensais sournoisement : « purée ! elles sont débridées les citronnettes aujourd&#8217;hui !!!!!!!!!!! » (*)

(*) expression sympa et non raciste bien entendu !!!!!!! D&#8217;ailleurs tout le monde les appelle « les citronnettes » ici&#8230; &#8230; &#8230; &#8230; 

Je rentre dans leur bureau et je les vois toutes les six en train de rigoler et de s&#8217;agiter devant la grande fenêtre donnant sur le parc&#8230;.

Je leur demande ce qui se passe et dans un ch½ur presque parfait (y&#8217;en a une qui est muette &#8211; je vous jure !!!) elles se mettent à crier : « Fucking rabbits !!! Fucking rabbits !!!!!! » et de fait, en regardant aussi par la fenêtre, j&#8217;aperçois clairement une dizaine de lapins en train de se faire une fête pas possible en bondissant dans tous les sens&#8230; Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!!

Elles continuent à glousser comme des damnées et j&#8217;avoue que le spectacle était plutôt marrant &#8230; frénétique dirais-je même !!!!! On aurait dit Matrix mais en accéléré 100 fois !!!

Je continue à regarder quelques instants quand j&#8217;entend une voix derrière moi : « Enfin, qu&#8217;est-ce qui se passe ici ???????? » - et moi, sans même me retourner, pris que j&#8217;étais par ce spectacle dantesque, je dis en rigolant : « Fucking Rabbits &#8230; Fucking rabbits !!!!!!! »

C&#8217;est alors que je me retournais et constatais que mes 6 collègues étaient retournées à leur place pliées en six (les asiatiques sont très souples !!!!) devant leur écran&#8230;

Devant moi, trois gars dont un qui m&#8217;était particulièrement connu puisque c&#8217;était mon boss et les deux autres qui me toisaient d&#8217;un air hilare et compatissant&#8230;

Voulant sauver la face je leur dis : « Euh, vous avez vu comme c&#8217;est marrant sur la pelouse ??? » d&#8217;un air un peu gêné quand même&#8230;

Et mon boss de me dire d&#8217;un air tout-à-fait sérieux : « Fucking Rabbits !!!&#8230; j&#8217;aurais quand même tout vu avec vous hein !!!!!! »

Ce n&#8217;est qu&#8217;en allant chercher une boisson au distributeur à l&#8217;instant que je compris mon infortune : croisant un collègue de l&#8217;étage du dessus, il me dit d&#8217;un air narquois : « alors Fucking Rabbits, comment ça va ???????? » en se tordant comme une chipolata dans une poële trop beurrée !!!!

Dès cet instant, je sus que mon sort était fixé &#8230; de moi, ils ne retiendraient que cette phrase à la con et pour des décennies &#8230; pour l&#8217;éternité même&#8230;et tout ça à cause des petites pétasses d&#8217;à côté !!!!

Vous me direz : « Y&#8217;a pire !!! » - et je vous répondrai « ben ouais !!! » - mais pour un homme de mon sexe, père de famille en plus, ça la fout quand même un peu mal !!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2005)

_...Je rentre dans leur bureau et je les vois toutes les six en train de rigoler et de s?agiter devant la grande fenêtre donnant sur le parc?._ 
Bonjour TheBig

Dis-nous si cela se passait bien entre 6 heures et 8 heures du matin comme l'a décrété le dieu du soleil le grand RAmok ?
 

Un boss quel qu'il soit peut-il saisir la subtilité des circonstances, le fin du fin des choses ? Non, autrement il ne serait pas le boss. Et dire qu'il y a des lèche-bottes capables de reprendre à leur compte les paroles du chef pour en accabler une victime innocente (et néanmoins collègue). Nous te soutenons.


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2005)

putain de lapins !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

:love: :rateau:


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2005)

*Bonjour à toutes* 

*Bonjour à tous* 

*Bonjour à tout le monde* 

Bonjour à tous ceux à qui j'ai oublié de dire bonjour !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

_Mwwaa, quel temp magnifique en ce levant le matin !_
:love:

*Bonne journée à tous !*


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

Loustic
 Avril VII
 à tout le monde

Il a l'air de faire beau, je suis de bonne humeur, tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

Arrrrgl encore un matin :affraid:


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quasiment même pas fatigué !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


 cheveux le portable de ton dealer !


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

_*Bonjour !!! *_ 



_J'sais pas c'que vous mettez dans vot' bananian/café/thé, parce que le mien ne me fait pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout, le même effet... :sleep:


_


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2005)

Le weekend commence, au poil !

Bon weekend à tous !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mai 2005)

Loustic

En week end le jeudi matin!!!  
Sinon, pour les autres, bon courage, il reste 2 jours avant le WE...


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde.
_*Il fait toujours aussi beau dehors.*_
:love:

Et pui, waoou ! On est déjà jeudi, demain c'est vendredi !


Alé hop ! Bonne journére, je vais rater mon bus moi !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le weekend commence, au poil !
> Bon weekend à tous !





*Loustic ?*
T'es pas drôle.... 








_
drôle, loustic... drôle de loustic.... enfin voilà quoi, z'avez compris...   _


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Il fait beau
Les femmes sont belles :rose:
Et mon patron est content
Que demander de plus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

à tous, ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas posté par ici. C'est pas que j'me lève tard, mais j'ai rarement le temps d'allumer mon Mac à cette heure. 

Loustic, c'est pas beau de narguer tes petits camarades :hein:

Bon, faut que je vous laisse, le temps d'aller installer mon poste de travail sur la table de jardin, à l'ombre du seringa.


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous ! :style:

Ah, le seringa... il est en fleur en ce moment et ça embaume tout le jardin :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous ! :style:
> 
> Ah, le seringa... il est en fleur en ce moment et ça embaume tout le jardin :love:



Bonjour chez toi, le tien semble un peu en avance sur le mien, dont les premières fleurs ne s'ouvrirons que d'ici deux ou trois jours. Mais alors, d'ici une semaine, on aura un gros ballon blanc éclatant, dans les cinq mètres de diamètre, qui va parfumer tout le quartier.    :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

*Bonjour MacGe!*


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2005)

Obligé de dépasser l'heure pour rassurer les malheureux qui bossent au lieu de profiter du weekend.

Ce matin j'ai été réveillé par un bruit de pétarade. Tiens le voisin a sorti son Harley, c'est signe de beau temps, de très beau temps même. Un engin pareil n'a pas droit à la moindre trace de boue ni de la plus infime poussière. J'imagine son pilote rouquin et barbu comme il se doit, la veste de peau fauve savamment lacérée, les santiagues agressives. Vous savez que ces chaussures sont les préférées des jardiniers, des maraîchers plus exactement : ils les chaussent pour repiquer les salades... Un coup de la pointe du pied dans le terreau et hop, un trou de la bonne taille. Il suffit alors de laisser tomber le plant de laitue dans le trou et de donner un coup de talon pour pousser habilement la terre nourricière dans le trou (chacun peut voir que le dessin du talon a été fait uniquement pour ça).

Revenons à nos motos, heu, à nos moutons. Je savais que la belle moto n'avait (navet) droit à la promenade que le samedi, exclusivement le samedi, uniquement le samedi, pas un autre jour...  Ce matin, à moitié endormi et donc à moitié réveillé, je n'ai pas imaginé un instant qu'une exception était possible... Voilà !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Obligé de dépasser l'heure pour rassurer les malheureux qui bossent au lieu de profiter du weekend.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai été réveillé par un bruit de pétarade. Tiens le voisin a sorti son Harley, c'est signe de beau temps, de très beau temps même. Un engin pareil n'a pas droit à la moindre trace de boue ni de la plus infime poussière. J'imagine son pilote rouquin et barbu comme il se doit, la veste de peau fauve savamment lacérée, les santiagues agressives. Vous savez que ces chaussures sont les préférées des jardiniers, des maraîchers plus exactement : ils les chaussent pour repiquer les salades... Un coup de la pointe du pied dans le terreau et hop, un trou de la bonne taille. Il suffit alors de laisser tomber le plant de laitue dans le trou et de donner un coup de talon pour pousser habilement la terre nourricière dans le trou (chacun peut voir que le dessin du talon a été fait uniquement pour ça).
> 
> Revenons à nos motos, heu, à nos moutons. Je savais que la belle moto n'avait (navet) droit à la promenade que le samedi, exclusivement le samedi, uniquement le samedi, pas un autre jour...  Ce matin, à moitié endormi et donc à moitié réveillé, je n'ai pas imaginé un instant qu'une exception était possible... Voilà !



Ah ! Bon, ça t'embêtes pas si je laisse mon "bureau" à l'ombre du seringa quand même ... Disons jusqu'à ce soir, et promis, dès demain, je recommence à bosser dans mon bureau surchauffé !


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Bonjour à tous, bonne journée et bon réveil ! 
:love:

​


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mai 2005)

Avril VII, ça va?
 aux matinaux... et aussi aux autres!
Dernière ligne droite avant le Week End!
Bon courage à tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hello tous !


----------



## Nexka (27 Mai 2005)

BONJOUR BONJOUR A TOUS!!! :love: :love:
Ahhh!! Une journée au ciel bleu sans nuage :love: Comme je les aime!!!   


BISOUS A TOUS!!!!  :love:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les lève-presque-tôt !!!  :love:


_Pas de vert flashy aujourd'hui, le soleil fait tout ! _


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les lève-presque-tôt !!!  :love:
> 
> 
> _Pas de vert flashy aujourd'hui, le soleil fait tout ! _



Bonjour à tous,  lumai, Tu as trouvé la bonne recette pour le Banania© ?


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !  

Aujourd'hui, je garde mon petit numéro, pas très en forme. :hein:    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

> Aujourd'hui, je garde mon petit numéro, pas très en forme. :hein:    :love:




*Je me disais déjà....*
L'est en retard....


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

bijour todos


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je garde mon petit numéro, pas très en forme. :hein:  :love:


 

Epidémie de varicelle ici...

Bonne Journée


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> lumai, Tu as trouvé la bonne recette pour le Banania© ?



Ce matin ça a été de replonger sous la couette ! 

Et puis je suis pas très banania le matin. Me faut un thé orange canelle pour bien démarrer... et encore pas toujours !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

une petite question:
ce thread ne ferme pas ses porte a 8h ?   



     


ps :_bon wikenalnd a tous !!!!!!!_  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite question:
> ce thread ne ferme pas ses porte a 8h ?


en parlant de fermeture de thread,
vous avez remarquez la disparition de Babouel 
en même temps que celle du *Tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment* ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin ça a été de replonger sous la couette !
> 
> Et puis je suis pas très banania le matin. Me faut un thé orange canelle pour bien démarrer... et encore pas toujours !



Ah ? Désolé, j'ai plus que du "épinards mangue" ... Je file vite faire un saut à Carchan©


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de fermeture de thread,
> vous avez remarquez la disparition de Babouel
> en même temps que celle du *Tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment* ???




là je vais me faire rousser   

babuel doit etre occupé ailleur , il reveindra surement un de ces 4  :love: 
le tradada du moment est remplacé par celui des flodeurs


----------



## Spyro (27 Mai 2005)

*BONJOUR*

J'ai passé une nuit blanche, c'est génial je tiens à peine debout   :rateau:
Et vous ça va ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite question:
> ce thread ne ferme pas ses porte a 8h ?
> 
> 
> ...




Ben non, n'en déplaise à Finn


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *BONJOUR*
> 
> J'ai passé une nuit blanche, c'est génial je tiens à peine debout   :rateau:
> Et vous ça va ?


ben vi,
moi ça va 

comme un bébé, j'me suis fait une bonne-grosse-nuit
(tout l'opposé de toi, quoi !   )

et là... y'a Barry White qui me  :rateau: ...
avec le soleil qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, vi-vi-vi, tuti va bene...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, n'en déplaise à Finn




ben non , faux !!!!!!!!   

cette fois ce n'est pas : *où finn passe le thread trepasse*
(nan finn , pas de boule rouge je te defend là  ) 

mais a cause du LOUP , Sa  Majesté   




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ce sujet ne doit être actif qu'entre 6 heures et 8 heures du matin. Comme nous n'avons pas que ca à faire d'ouvrir/fermer/d'ouvrir/fermer aux heures indiquées, nous comptons sur votre bonne volonté pour jouer le jeu.
> 
> Info : nous n'aimons pas les gens de mauvaise volonté. Et pour ceux qui se lèvent tard, c'est comme chez MacDo : passée l'heure du petit dej', ce n'est plus a la carte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non , faux !!!!!!!!
> 
> cette fois ce n'est pas : *où finn passe le thread trepasse*
> (nan finn , pas de boule rouge je te defend là  )
> ...



Ah, ben j'ai fait erreur sur la personne, mais je pensais aussi à ce post, mais lui aussi avait fait erreur, ce tradada est bien celui de Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben j'ai fait erreur sur la personne, mais je pensais aussi à ce post, mais lui aussi avait fait erreur, ce tradada est bien celui de Roberto.





*rendons à César...* 

_daté du 25 avril 2003_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *rendons à César...*
> 
> _daté du 25 avril 2003_



Je n'en disconviens pas (ah Pendulum :love: j'avais 17 ans), mais ici, c'est "Le niou tradada des users de l'aurore", pas "Le thread des users de l'aurore". Tu reprendras bien un apéricube ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en disconviens pas (ah Pendulum :love: j'avais 17 ans), mais ici, c'est "Le niou tradada des users de l'aurore", pas "Le thread des users de l'aurore".



j'ai toujours préféré les originaux aux copies 



> Tu reprendras bien un apéricube ?



au bleu si possible  :love:  merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours préféré les originaux aux copies



Ben pourquoi tu postes ici alors ! 




			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au bleu si possible  :love:  merci



d'Auvergne, de Prusse, ou de méthylène ? :rateau:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Posté récemment par _TheBig_, lui même, à une heure qui a dû lui sembler acceptable... 



Au passage : coucou TheBig ! :love:


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi tu postes ici alors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




de chauffe    Marcel


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" (entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)...


...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La mangue elle est sauvage ou d'élevage ?


  j'suis en train de regarder comment transformer le noyau de mangue,
celui-là, là, qui git sur la planche en bois dans la cuisine,
en jolie petite plante, histoire d'accompagner les 2 patatiers du balcon...

Donc, bientôt d'élevage, la mangue.

Ok, je sors  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as déposé la recette où je peux réutiliser ?
> _J'aime bien *"Epinards/Mangue"*, c'est très visuel..._
> :love:  :love:



Déposé, breveté, cadenassé, mais pour toi, j'ai une licence gratos à vie


----------



## abba zaba (28 Mai 2005)

Boujour  

Ça caille ici non ? :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Mai 2005)

'jour tout l'monde


----------



## Gregg (28 Mai 2005)

Saluuuuuuut !!!


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Bon p'tit déj à toi aussi  Et bon dimanche à tous et à toutes 

La journée promet bien aujourd'hui, sous le ciel clément et le beau soleil d'Afrique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Sale dimanche... Dormi 3 heures, plus d'encre dans mon imprimante couleur pour imprimer le collier de nouilles de ma môman, chaleur qui s'annonce encore... Enfin, bonne journée à tous !


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et bonne fête à toutes les mamans du Bar !*


Bravo Roberto, les mamans du Bar n'ont pas été oubliées.

Aujourd'hui un nouveau weekend commence.

Bon weekend à tous.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

*'jour MacGe!*


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto, 
 Dcz_
 à tous
Il ne fait pas beau, mais tant pis, on va quand même passer une bonne journée :

BONNE JOURNÉE TOUS !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous ,


----------



## Marco68 (30 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous, le café est bon avec le pain de la veille ???... 
(En tous les cas, chez moi, c'est toujours comme ça, alors je le grille...Ca passe mieux...Hé hé hé...)


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

_*

Bonne semaine à tous !!!*_ ​


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Pour se mettre en forme, un petit exercice :

1 -  Inspirez profonrément

2 -  Expirez profondément

Répéteez cet exercice 5 fois puis arrêtez de respirer !


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!

Je vosu souhaite une bonne journée !


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Avril, la forme?
 à tout le monde, je vous souhaite une très bonne journée


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

_tout l'monde!_


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_, le_magi61.
J'y vais je vais prendre mon bus.


----------



## ginette107 (31 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Pour se mettre en forme, un petit exercice :
> 
> ...



Merci pour cet exercice de mise en forme  
Je vais en avoir besoin aujourd'hui, j'ai un 2000 mètres à faire à 9h pour le concours de professeur des écoles  

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, et bonne journée :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Je me suis fait réveillé par les bruits des ouvriers, que c'est dur


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mai 2005)

Mon ami le soleil est de retour ce matin 

Apres l'orage et la grisaille... C'est une superbe journee qui s'annonce ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Salut modern :love:
Bonne journée à toi


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici

il fait beau 

les femmes sont belles   

Le reste c'est clopinette et cie


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

Salut...Un p'tit café...Et au lit !!!...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 deja a cette heure-ci :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

:sleep: grrrrr   :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait réveillé par les bruits des ouvriers, que c'est dur



Donc, il y en a bien quelques uns qui bossent, ça rassure !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: grrrrr   :sleep:




grrrrr ... ug !


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, il y en a bien quelques uns qui bossent, ça rassure !


Oui mais ce sont des étrangers 

 bonjour tout le monde


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cet exercice de mise en forme
> Je vais en avoir besoin aujourd'hui, j'ai un 2000 mètres à faire à 9h pour le concours de professeur des écoles
> Bonjour à tous et à toutes, et bonne journée :love:


Une course de  2 000 m ? Oui, ça peut toujours servir dans une salle de classe...   
Ouf, vue l'heure, tu as compris que l'énoncé de l'exercice matinal était inachevé... Evidemment il faut reprendre son souffle avant l'arrivée du SAMU...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Une course de  2 000 m ? Oui, ça peut toujours servir dans une salle de classe...
> Ouf, vue l'heure, tu as compris que l'énoncé de l'exercice matinal était inachevé... Evidemment il faut reprendre son souffle avant l'arrivée du SAMU...



Dans une salle de classe, ch'sais pas, mais à la sortie de certains lycées ...


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !!!

Ce matin j'ai école 

Bonne journée !!


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée de cours Avril  Me to j'ai "école"  

A pris tout le monde ("plus"... avec l'accent de mon bled d'Afrique  )


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot, des nouvelles de maiwen:love: ?

--->Je pars prendre mon bus !
Peut-être à tout à l'heure depuis le CDI du collège !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

On s'en fout non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Alors, si tu sais ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, tu as fait un beau caca ce matin ?


----------



## Malow (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu as fait un beau caca ce matin ?



justement, j'y allais.
Café, Clope, Caca, les 3 C.

 tout le monde.


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2005)

Depuis des mois et des mois, monsieur François Hollande appelle à voter OUI.

Ce matin la radio annonce qu'il a voté NON à 62%.

Passez tous une bonne journée.

   

On vit une drôle d'époque !


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On vit une drôle d'époque !
> 
> --------------------
> On vit une époque formidable !




 

 à tout le monde. Vous avez bien dormis? Mi moyen moyen... Je sens mal la journée mais bon, on va essayer de bien la faire passéer 

Bonne journée à tous et à toutes!


----------



## sylko (2 Juin 2005)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous...
Le beau est annoncé pour presque toute la France :love:
Allez hop, sous la douche...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Juin 2005)

*Bonjour à tous ceux qui sont tombés du lit! :loveour ma part j'ai enfin récupéré les heures de sommeil qui me manquaient  *


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

'jour les gens!


----------



## nonos (2 Juin 2005)

bon il est déjà tard pour le tradada de l'aurore mais où je peux vous dire bonjour sinon?
alors bonjour à tous! et bonne journée!!


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

J'espere que votre journée vous réservera de bonnes surprise  

Bon pti dej' à tous 

Et merci à Roberto d'avoir pensé à ouvrir ce petit tradada pour souhaiter la bonne journée à tous


----------



## sofiping (3 Juin 2005)

ALLER , DEBOUT TOUT LE MONDE ASSER ROUPILLE !!!    
et surtout faites pas trop de bruit quand j'irai me coucher ... mettez les chaussons svp !!!  :   
Obligation de passer une bonne jounee ...ok     
ici Aptos Californie ..... a vous les studios !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Ma commande n'a pas évoluée sur l'apple store, elle est toujours sur processing order....
(alors ils l'envoie cet ordi ?) :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Ma commande n'a pas évoluée sur l'apple store, elle est toujours sur processing order....
> (alors ils l'envoie cet ordi ?) :rateau:



 Avril

T'en fais pas, tu l'auras plus rapidement que le mien... 

Allé je file en cours, bye bye et bonne journée


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

Avril, iDiot, les autres...
ON est vendredi, c'est le WE ce soir :love: !!!
Bon courage à ceux qui bossent, ou qui vont en cours
bon we aux autres chanceux


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juin 2005)

le_magi61

Pour moi c'est 
-Allemand
-Anglais
-Techno
-Techno
-Education civique
-Etude
-MAths

--> test en allemand anglais...

Je file prendre mon bus !
A ce soir !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sonny s'en fout, je crois !



Allons allons, la douleur t'égare mon lapinou !


----------



## joanes (3 Juin 2005)

SAlut à toutes et à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> SAlut à toutes et à tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je commence ma journée en papa/mari-garde-malade, *et à 14h je rentre dans une cabine téléphonique,* _j'en sors en auteur et je file en dédicace !_
> :love:
> 
> [/b]



T'aurais pu faire un effort, renouveler le genre, cabines téléphoniques et colonnes Morris, c'est déjà _super_ pris, mais tu as encore plein de trucs libres, ch'sais pas, moi, une vespasienne par exemple !


----------



## ginette107 (3 Juin 2005)

*Bonjour les gens* :love:   

*Bonne journée à tous!!!*   

_Une petite journée de révision par ce temps magnifique, je serais mieux au bord de l'eau, mais l'océan n'est pas encore arrivé à Clermont dommage!_  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour les gens* :love:
> 
> *Bonne journée à tous!!!*
> 
> _Une petite journée de révision par ce temps magnifique, je serais mieux au bord de l'eau, mais l'océan n'est pas encore arrivé à Clermont dommage!_  :rateau:



Le jour ou il arrivera à Clermont, l'immobilier risque de flamber un poil, non ?


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Roberto

Et moi qui pensait être le premier... :rateau:

Bonne journée à toi aussi Roberto, et à tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

bonjour roberto et iDiot

Je rentre d'une soirée médecine, c'était génial et géant :love: 







*BONNE JOURNEE TOUT LE MONDE*​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

tout le monde dehors c'est le dératiseur


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Coucou tout le monde 

Salut Roberto  

Si tot, le dimanche?  Qu'est ce qui c'est passé? 

En tout cas, bon dimanche à tous! 

Meme si moi je vais passer le mien à réviser... les exams commencent demain


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Moi aussi je suis bien matinal :sleep:
Moi il faut que je revois mes brevets blancs de maths car on en refait un demain...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*Mes enfants, n'oubliez pas que nous sommes dimanche*
il vous reste 15 minutes pour répondre à l'appel des cloches


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilfsdelasagesse-
Chez moi c'est 3/4 d'heures 

Edit : J'y vais ? J'y vais pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes enfants, n'oubliez pas que nous sommes dimanche*
> il vous reste 15 minutes pour répondre à l'appel des cloches



Hein ? Quoi ? T'as lancé un appel ? Quand ? Pour qui ? Pour quoi ?


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Pour finir j'y suis pas aller


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## Gregg (6 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous , 

Bonne semaine !!!


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

Salut Gregg 

Coucou tout le monde 

Aujourd'hui, premier exam... français... Et je vais les enchainer pendant 2 semaines... :hein:

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gregg (6 Juin 2005)

Tu es en premiere " iDiot " ?


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
C'est mortel ! 
J'ai rêvé que Macinside me banissait:sick:

Bonne journée à tous !
:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2005)

Vous avez passé un bon week end? J'espère que oui! 

Alez, au boulot, au college, au lycée, à la fac, au taf,  l'ANPE, ou que vous alliez,
BONNE SEMAINE A TOUS


----------



## Hamster de combat (6 Juin 2005)

Vive la glande :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

les gens, Aujourd'hui et ici, la météo arrose le gazon, ce qui est plutôt bien pour lui, mais un poil pénible pour ceux qui le piétinent.


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Just a  ....  juste en passant ...    et surtout à TOutes celles et TOus ceux qu'on ne lit pas souvent, mais qui manque sacrément dans le Bar... :love: 

Porque el Bar es  pessadissimo....


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

Mais que ça ne vous empêche pas de commencer *une bonne semaine !!! *


----------



## nonos (7 Juin 2005)

Hello les amis du jour!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Roberto, merci pour ces zolis fleurs :love: :rose:
 à tous
Bonne journée et bon courage!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

*Voilà, moi aussi je pense que la vie est belle*
Alors je vous envoie un petit Pentium


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

Réveil difficile ce matin... :sleep: et à la bourre comme d'hab. :rateau:

Bonne journée à tous....... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, moi aussi je pense que la vie est belle*
> Alors je vous envoie un petit Pentium


 J'en ai cauchemarde toute la nuit :affraid:

Tu parles d'un reveil en beaute :mouais: :rateau:

Enfin, fort heureusement pour nous, il fait beau ce matin,  ca dissipe la grisaille du vik-ind...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, moi aussi je pense que la vie est belle*
> Alors je vous envoie un petit Pentium



Pourquoi t'envoie ça ? Y fait pas froid, ce matin, on a pas besoin de chauffage ?    :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'envoie ça ?




*Ca me rappelle ma planche à clous*
celle que j'utilise lors de mes longues et nombreuses séances de méditation mon enfant


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




tu te (re)marie?   


*bon mardi a tous!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

bonjour untel


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Et bonne journée !
:love:
​


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour untel


 Tiens, tu fais pas bonjour aux lecteurs de macbidouille aussi ? 


'jour à tous, bonne chance à ceux qui ont des exams


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
Il fait beau, mais bon sang de bois : il caille ! Pfff... je veux un pays chaud !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Il fait beau, mais bon sang de bois : il caille ! Pfff... je veux un pays chaud !


t'as qu'a acheter un kit de dev mac-intel


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous ceux qui bossent et qui se sont couchés tard hier :sleep:  :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

_*Bon Mercredi à Tous !!!*_

 :love: ​


----------



## Nexka (8 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut la Miss !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> _Je rajoute en complément :_
> ...



Et ceux et celles qui bossent la nuit alors???   

Enfin ça m'a pas empècher de me coucher tôt  



Bon Bref:  BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*Bonjour jeunes gens*


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE :love: :love:


  Bonjour toi   :love:  :love: 

_Euh_

Bonjour *TOUT LE MONDE *  _bien sûr_


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Le Monde...   fenêtres ouvertes...  le jasmin de la ruelle embaume..   

le soleil brille brille brille....  le vent a daigné se replier dans sa boîte...   ouf...


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous...  

j'avais cru comprendre que ce thread était de nouveau reservé à ceux qui postent tôt :affraid: :sleep: mais bon.....un peu de souplesse, ça fait du bien..


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juin 2005)

Good morning sunshine :love: :love: :love:

Ah, le soleil brille ce matin  pourvu qu'il fasse vite bon et chaud et qu'il n'y ait pas trop de nuages 

Bonne et magnifique journee a tous


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

je pose 5 et retiens 3


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Juin 2005)

_Bonjour tout le monde !

_ _Jolie journée aujourd'hui : aucun test et ce soir j'ai mon powerbook !
:love:
:love:
_Bonne journée à toutes et à tous !!
​


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Histoire d'être original : Demain soir, c'est le Week End :love: 
Bon courage pour ceux et celles qui passent le bac... 
Bon courage aux autres quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je pose 5 et retiens 3



Une aspirine peut-être ?    



			
				roberto a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes, les brunes les blondes les rousses, les chataines, les entre-deux, les Vénitiennes, les noir-de-jais, les couleurs-zarbis...
> 
> 
> 
> Et salut les mecs de tous poils



J'hésite sur la case à cocher


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

_*Bonjour les matinaux !!!*_ 

Du soleil chez vous aussi ??? :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

Salumaï


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

Yvos


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Lumai
 Yvos
 tous...
Il fait un bea soleil par ici aussi, ca fait plaisir


----------



## joanes (10 Juin 2005)

Whaou, suis premier aujourd'hui??? :sleep: 

Bonjour à tous en cette belle journée qui commence


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !


Il est joli mon nouveau powerbook....
:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Avril, ca va ton PB? il est :love: ?
 Roberto
 tous

Ce soir, c'est le Week End :love: :love:
Bon courage à tout le monde


----------



## Hamster de combat (10 Juin 2005)

[mode rabat-joie]Un iBook qu'il fallait prendre, un iBook.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/mode rabat-joie]

Bon allez, moi je suis heureux, à midi je suis en vacances, que cette journée soit merveilleuse pour toi thebig, créateur du sujet, pour toi roberto qui lui a doné un second souffle et pour tous les autres :love: (vais finir par déterrer le tradada des nons raleurs moi )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

à notre "Karaté Pet" préféré, et à tout le monde.

Ici, le sun shine comme une bête, mais fait pas trop chaud quand même, l'idéal.


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

salut à tous et à toutes


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2005)

Pfff, y fait beau et je suis enfermee derriere mon ordi avec un moulin a parole qui vient de litteralement m'assomer au telephone... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, y fait beau et je suis enfermee derriere mon ordi avec un moulin a parole qui vient de litteralement m'assomer au telephone... :rateau: :casse:



C'est ce qu'on appelle un "coup de téléphone"    ... Non ! pas sur la tête ! :affraid: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## chupastar (10 Juin 2005)

Hein... quoi? :sleep: Y a quoi au petit dej?

Hou put***, il est déjà 14h00 !!!    :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi la karaté pet ? Tu t'es vu, avec ta pomme dans la main ?



C'est un appat pour spermophile* warrior, et il est efficace, il t'a attiré !   


(*) Spermophile, ce n'est pas une grossièreté, c'est une famille de rongeurs (lemings, hamsters, etc ...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un appat pour spermophile* warrior, et il est efficace, il t'a attiré !
> 
> 
> (*) Spermophile, ce n'est pas une grossièreté, c'est une famille de rongeurs (lemings, hamsters, etc ...)



en effet, fais gaffe quand meme mon p'tit pascal, ne jamais titiller un hamster qui sait s'la mettre, ce sont de petits etres tres soupe au lait m'a-t-on dit...


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2005)

J'ai raté les users de la nuit, alors j'attrape ce tradada.
Alors bonjour à certains et bonne nuit à d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

*bon samedi !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​
et aussi *bon , tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!*


on prevois quoi ? ballade? shopping? refaire la tapisserie?
reparer la voiture de madame? dormir????   

a votre bon choix.......


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

café ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en effet, fais gaffe quand meme mon p'tit pascal, ne jamais titiller un hamster *qui sait s'la mettre*, ce sont de petits etres tres soupe au lait m'a-t-on dit...




  :mouais:  Dis donc, Bobbynountchakounet, faudrait faire gaffe à ce que tu postes, y a SM sur ce thread, pour lui, c'est carrément d'la provoc, là ! :modo:

   


_SM, si tu nous r'gardes _


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon samedi !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​
> et aussi *bon , tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Grand prix ? ...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> [mode rabat-joie]Un iBook qu'il fallait prendre, un iBook....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et tu pars en vacance avec ton cpu ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Juin 2005)

'jour MacGe, et bon samedi à tous!


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Aujourd'hui :
Dabord, je dois m'habiller, ensuite je dois allé acheter un cadeau, après j'ai un examen de guitare classique ('zen faites pas, je l'aurai pas) et ensuite dans la foulée je part à l'anniversaire de deux copines, on doit venir déguisés en bicknit....
Et on dort dans les tantes la nuit histoire de pas rentrer caisse chez nous le soir... 



Sinon, les devoirs ? On est sensé révisé pour le brevet 
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Aujourd'hui :
> Dabord, je dois m'habiller, ensuite je dois allé acheter un cadeau, après j'ai un examen de guitare classique ('zen faites pas, je l'aurai pas)



Tu veux que je te prête une strat ?




			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite dans la foulée je part à l'anniversaire de deux copines, on doit venir déguisés en bicknit....



Ça aurait pu être pire, en ... Beatnik par exemple 



			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et on dort dans les tantes la nuit histoire de pas rentrer caisse chez nous le soir...



Rappelons que la loi interdit désormais les propos homophobes :modo:



			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, les devoirs ? On est sensé révisé pour le brevet
> :love:


C'est bien d'être sensé, ça permet de réviser effectivement quand on est *censé* le faire   

EDIT : Désolé, ça m'avait échappé : Salut Avril ! :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rappelons que la loi interdit désormais les propos homophobes :modo:



Salut Pascal77 
Désolé, je vois pas ce que j'ai dit de mal, j'ai juste dit qu'on dormait là bas pour ne pas rentrer bourrés chez nous....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Salut Pascal77
> Désolé, je vois pas ce que j'ai dit de mal, j'ai juste dit qu'on dormait là bas pour ne pas rentrer bourrés chez nous....



Meuh non ! C'était pour rire, on dors sous la *tente* pas la tante, qui peut, comment dire ... désigner péjorativement un homosexuel de sexe masculin (et normalement une s½ur ou belle s½ur d'un de tes parents).


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)

/me a encore beaucoup à apprendre....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et on dort dans les tentes la nuit histoire de pas rentrer caisse chez nous le soir...



*Avril se débauche*
Seulement 15 ans... et déjà succomber à la boisson et à la fornication


Avril n'est pas sage.....


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)

Nous allons nous torcher à la smirnoff... (ca s'écrit comme ca non ?)
:rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

bonne matinée, bon week end


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Nous allons nous torcher à la smirnoff... (ca s'écrit comme ca non ?)
> :rateau:



de quoi?
smirnoff ou torcher?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

*bon dimanche !!!!!    ​*

aujourd''hui il n'y a que le robert's a etre tombés du lit avant 7h   

on est bien dimanche ?    



bizouzzz a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je vous embrasse, y compris Monica Bellucci si elle me lit.
> 
> _En vrai elle doit avoir un ordinateur, faut pas déconner, c'est probablement un Mac car c'est une femme de goût pétée de thunes, et pourquoi ne fréquenterait-elle pas Macgé© vu qu'elle cause délicieusement le français ???_




*As tu jamais imaginé *
que cela puisse être vrai ?

Écoute voir la suave et sensuelle voix de Robertav 
y'a comme un air...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

Bonjouuuuuur !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!
ON est lundi, il fait beau, vivement vendredi 






BON COURAGE A TOUS


----------



## Nexka (13 Juin 2005)

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE :love: :love:

Il Fait beau :love: Et c'est trop bien :love: :love:

 :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Juin 2005)

C'est sûrement la dernière fois avant des mois que je me lève aussi tôt :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2005)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte !


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2005)

Salut toulemonde


----------



## lumai (13 Juin 2005)

_*Bonne semaine à tous !!!

:love:  :love:
*_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Juin 2005)

Hello tout le monde !
Plus que 7 jours de cours....


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour 
Une nouvelle journée pleine de soleil :love:

Vous êtes en examens, en cours, a boulot, au chômage, je vous souhaite tous et à toutes une très bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes en examens, en cours, a boulot, au chômage, je vous souhaite tous et à toutes une très bonne journée



Y a une campagne électorale en cours ?   

Ici aussi,beaut temps, envie de filer à Peyrepertuse bader devant les cêtes gris-vert des Corbières. Mais bon, faudra réfréner ses envies.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais : *vivement vendredi !!*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Ben ... Pas forcément, tu sais, hier soir au 20H, il y avait un tas d'infos plus tartes que la tienne. Gardes précieusement ce souvenir, pour quand tu le verra grimper aux arbres et en redescendre avec son vélo, toujours "sans tomber", ou alors quand il te fera des traces de freinage au plafond de la salle à manger !  :love:


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

ça tourne encore ce fil ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Bonjour à vous*
Honorable Sachiiko-chan...


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

:sleep:

Ha ! Euuuuh...


_*Bonjour !!! :love: *_

_Au fait..._


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça tourne encore ce fil ?


 
Salut Nephou  :love:

Dis, les 35h tu les fais en une journée ou bien..  ?
Plus beaucoup de temps pour passer nous voir en tous cas ...

Bon et puisque je suis là, bonjour à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puisque je suis là, bonjour à tous.



bon et bien puisqu'il semblerait que je sois là aussi j'en profite, ça faisait longtemps 


*BoooOOOOooojoooOOouuuuR


*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

Le niou tradada des users de Lorna


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour à vous*
> Honorable Sachiiko-chan...


Konnichi-wa   tutti :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le niou tradada des users de Lorna



 ah mais on m'use pas comme ça moi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Applique ton c½ur à la discipline*
tes oreilles aux paroles de science.














_Proverbes 23, 12_


----------



## yvos (14 Juin 2005)

salut toulemonde  

encore une journée d'été en perspective :love:


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nephou  :love:
> 
> Dis, les 35h tu les fais en une journée ou bien..  ?
> Plus beaucoup de temps pour passer nous voir en tous cas ...
> ...



Ben c'est plutôt ça en ce moment  + le disque dur de l'"antique" powerbook 12" qui fait désormais un bruit de tourne-disque en fin de sillon


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est plutôt ça en ce moment  + le disque dur de l'"antique" powerbook 12" qui fait désormais un bruit de tourne-disque en fin de sillon



Alors là, dépèches toi de faire une sauvegarde, il n'en a plus pour longtemps (j'ai mis un IBM de 60 Go à la poubelle pour la même raison, il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement la dernière fois avant des mois que je me lève aussi tôt :love:


 :sleep: moi aussi


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, dépèches toi de faire une sauvegarde, il n'en a plus pour longtemps (j'ai mis un IBM de 60 Go à la poubelle pour la même raison, il n'y a pas longtemps.




en fait il EST mort : passage brutal du "fonctionne" en "fonctionne plus mais fait un bruit sympa"


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

debout !!! les nioubes à gauche, deux par deux, aujourd'hui y a promenade


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

*bon mercredi !!!!!!!!    *​

ça faisait longtemp   







*bon petit dej pour tous !!!!!!!!!*   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Il fait beau, il fait (presque) chaud, c'est (presque) bientôt les vacances...

Bon courage pour ce mercredi


----------



## zolive12 (15 Juin 2005)

bonjour tout le monde 
Moi, j'ai presque fini ma journée... au Japon  
bon café, bon reveil...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Mon chat est revenu whoopi
Bonjour


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !   

 Ça vous manquait hein ?   :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2005)

au moment où je m'apprétais à vous passer le bonjour je renverse mon double café serré 

'tain de journée


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

:sleep: et on se léve dans la joie et l'allegresse :sleep:
:love:

 


tiens ? reveillé avant roberto.


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Un petit réveil en bonne et due forme, un petit nesquick tout chaud et une baguette avec du nutella
_Y a rien de mieux pour bien commencer la journée_  :love: 


Au programme aujourd'hui: exam d'histoire + révision de maths pour demain.

Jaloux?   

Bonne journée à tous   

_Stay cool_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

'Jour


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

les zamis :sleep:
Pitin©, C'est dur ce matin... :sleep:

Bon allez, je vais bosser


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> , un petit nesquick tout chaud et une baguette avec du nutella
> _Y a rien de mieux pour bien commencer la journée_  :love:



Moi je préfère le Benco :love: :love:


Bonjour tout le monde  :love:

Aujourd'hui c'est mon dernier partiel!!!!    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

pas mieux


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est mon dernier partiel!!!!    :love:



T'arrête les études cette année ?    

J'irais bien me faire un partiel, tiens !   

Journée pâteuse, grise, lourde : on attend que la tramontane fasse les vitres et nous redonne une lumière de saison.


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

_* 

Bonne journée à vous !!!!*_   ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :love: Une agreable journee a vous :love:

(youpie demain je conge et je vais pitet a la mer :love: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde :love: Une agreable journee a vous :love:
> 
> (youpie demain je conge et je vais pitet a la mer :love: )



bon, ben bon bain !


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2005)

'jour m'sieur dame

Puisque nous sommes en Europe : 

Goeden morgen - Good morning - Buenos días - Guten Morgen - Buon giorno - Dobry Den [il me manque un accent mais où ???]

Bonne journée à tous !! Portez-vous bien


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

salut toulmonde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

completement decalée, j'annulle les siestes !!!!!   

samedi , dimanche et hier levée a 6h, ce matin a 8h30...
personne s'est levés , fiston non plus donc ecole loupé !! :hein:


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2005)

Je suis le premier aujourd'hui à vous dire bonne nuit !

 

Fin des partiels, Boum mousse, apéro de groupe...

Bref : Deux heures de sommeil bien méritées !


----------



## Gregg (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a tous  .


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

Je crois avoir compris qu'ici, il fallait de préférence poster entre 6h et 8h... C'est bien ça?...


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Ohh la chance il ya une aes ce week-end....
Ba bon voyage alors !

Edit : Une AES et quelle AES, non je manque vraiment tout !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Ohh la chance il ya une aes ce week-end....
> Ba bon voyage alors !
> 
> Edit : Une AES et quelle AES, non je manque vraiment tout !!!




*Boh Avril, je viendrais te faire une mini AES*
un pack de binouzes à la main lors de mon prochain passage en Lorraine


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Salut 

C'est dur ce matin, les yeux collent :sleep: :sleep:
Allez Bonne journée  tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Salut la même chose pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Boh Avril, je viendrais te faire une mini AES*
> un pack de binouzes à la main lors de mon prochain passage en Lorraine



*Bien entendu, tu as pris connaissance des textes*
sur la répression de l'ivresse des mineurs !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Bien entendu, tu as pris connaissance des textes*
> sur la répression de l'ivresse des mineurs !




*Bien entendu, je lui sers un panaché*
et me garde le reste du pack pour réprimer ma sobriété


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

*bon vendredi !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*





.......*et puis c'est tout !!!       *


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bien entendu, je lui sers un panaché*
> et me garde le reste du pack pour réprimer ma sobriété



Bien blanc, le panaché, hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon vendredi !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ben non, C'est pas tout, nananère !*

Après, il y a le ouikeinede !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

bonjour les nazes!


ici c'est l'aurore, ben oui, je vous ai tous bien devances!! 
...
surtout pour une samedi, bande de feignasses...


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2005)

Oh le malpoliche !

Le jour se lève sur un samedi bien chargé : Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a tous !!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

j'en imagine 2-3 titubant je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (19 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Entre 2-3 et 23 !



La paëlla, c'est bon, mais un peu lourd à promener ensuite ! _pis ça donne soif, hein !)_


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!!
:sleep:Bien dormi ?

Il fait déjà 26° chez moi...

Ah et puis heuu...
Bonne fête des pères !


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les gens !  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous​


Et bon courage aussi 

Et je ne suis pas en campagne électorale


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous !!!
Moi c'est ma derière semaine au collège !

A ce soir !


----------



## Gregg (20 Juin 2005)

Bonne semaine a toutes et tous et surtout bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Cor, ca va ce matin?


----------



## piro (20 Juin 2005)

une belle journée commence .
le ciel est turquoise et la chaleur s annonce torride

demain TF1 va lancer ses sujets sur le cannicule.

bonne journée


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

24° sur Liège déjà à cette heure... On peut donc dire que la journée s'annonce merveilleusement ensoleillée :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

P..... de chaleur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

En plus, je peux à peine m'asseoir ......   ... tout ça à cause d'un pote qui était venu me chercher hier après-midi pour faire un tour dans sa vieille "Mehari" !!!!!!
... soleil brûlant + short + siège en pur skaï ... ben ça ne pardonne pas ! Arghhh !!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nuit blanche en aube.



T'as fait ta communion ce ouiquenede, et la fête après ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> P..... de chaleur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> En plus, je peux à peine m'asseoir ......   ... tout ça à cause d'un pote qui était venu me chercher hier après-midi pour faire un tour dans sa vieille "Mehari" !!!!!!
> ... soleil brûlant + short + siège en pur skaï ... ben ça ne pardonne pas ! Arghhh !!! :love:



Fais gaffe à pas rester DEVANT SB ou SM  !   Remarque, t'as du bol, au début des années 70, les Méhari, elles brulaient autrement que ça.  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

ben puisque personne ne l'a pas encore annoncé   


*bon lundi !!!!!!!​*


----------



## yvos (20 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde,
de retour à Panam' (putain de chaleur!) :affraid: :affraid:  après un week end à la fraîche sur l'ile de ré 

'tain, trop chaud ici


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2005)

Grug à 5 h 36 ! a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !  :love:



Grug, t'es tombé de ton anémone ce matin ?   

bonjour chez vous !  Fait chaud hein ?


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Grug, t'es tombé de ton anémone ce matin ?
> 
> bonjour chez vous !  Fait chaud hein ?


 nan, nuit blanche de boulot.

fini à la minute près  (y'a 2 minutes  )

:sleep: reste plus qu'à enchainer la journée et j'aurais fait mes 35 heures d'une traite


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Il fait (presque) beau, 

On est en été  :love:   

C'est : 

Faites de la musique!!!
Ce soir c'est : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou peut etre ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OU encore ça :


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On est en été  :love:


... Et les jours commencent à diminuer...

Bonne journée à tous les GéGés et Gégettes.


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

_Bonjour tout le monde !_
:love: Et bonne journée !​


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

purée, réveillé par un nioube !


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous   .


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2005)

Salut, les damnés de la terre. Il fait chaud en été. Je doute que ça empêche les medias de disserter sur le thème o combien porteur "il n'y a plus de saisons"


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les damnés de la terre. Il fait chaud en été. Je doute que ça empêche les medias de disserter sur le thème o combien porteur "il n'y a plus de saisons"


 
mèssage du nioube de service...
bonjours a tous, il fait plus chaud  en ètè qu'en hiver a montpellier ???


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les damnés de la terre. Il fait chaud en été. Je doute que ça empêche les medias de disserter sur le thème o combien porteur "il n'y a plus de saisons"




C'est vrai il fait très chaud ce matin...  Luc
y todos...   ​


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, bonne journée tous!!! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Il fait chaud*
les personnes agées suffoquent, l'air est saturé d'ozone,
les dérèglements climatiques vont aller en empirant, bientôt un été caniculaire sur deux ! La barre des 50°C estivaux sera prochainement atteinte, nous allons devoir partir vivre sous terre pour échapper aux rayons agresseurs du soleil.

Nous allons tous mourir...


 :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

Chouette il fera enfin chgaud en suisse


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Remplir le frigo, histoire de mourir sans soif et sans souffrance


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

Bijour bijour tout le monde :love:

Bon je viens de finir ma garde de 24h à mon lycée, précédée de l'AES de Valence...  :love: Je vais me coucher!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Remplir le frigo, histoire de mourir sans soif et sans souffrance




*Oui mais*
plus il fera chaud, plus on mettra de trucs au fridge, plus ils tomberont en panne et plus les gaz de réfrigération qu'ils contiennent s'échapperont dans l'atmosphère et contribueront au réchauffement climatique et accentueront plus encore la chaleur qui nous fera encore plus consommer de biè... de boissons fraîches qui feront défaillir les réfrigérateurs dont les gaz contenus dans les circuits de refroidissement ...

L'enfer est à nos portes


:affraid:


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Trouvons des escl.., je veux dire des adeptes pour pédaler alors...


----------



## yvos (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais*
> plus il fera chaud, plus on mettra de trucs au fridge, plus ils tomberont en panne et plus les gaz de réfrigération qu'ils contiennent s'échapperont dans l'atmosphère et contribueront au réchauffement climatique et accentueront plus encore la chaleur qui nous fera encore plus consommer de biè... de boissons fraîches qui feront défaillir les réfrigérateurs dont les gaz contenus dans les circuits de refroidissement ...
> 
> L'enfer est à nos portes
> ...


 
l'enfer, c'est chaud 

en même temps, si tu reste scotché à ton frigo, tu te déplaces plus, du coup, tu pollues moins par ailleurs...faut faire des choix, dans la vie 

sinon...salut tout le monde


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... Et les jours commencent à diminuer...
> 
> Bonne journée à tous les GéGés et Gégettes.



N'oublions pas les Gégènes  


 bonjour chez vous ! :love:


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trouvons des escl.., je veux dire des adeptes pour pédaler alors...



Ouais !   Un tour de France utile !   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trouvons des escl.., je veux dire des adeptes pour pédaler alors...




*Des nioubies ?*


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Ou des gamerz  sont endurants et ont l'habitude du sous sol...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

Aujourd'hui peut être... et sûrement demain...

vous avez des idées positives et des bonnes vibrations en trop ? ... je suis preneur...

Tain, mais ou est ce long fleuve tranquille de m.... ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjours a tous  

J'espere que vous avez passe une bonne nuitee :sleep:

Dommage que le soleil ne soit pas au rendez-vous aujourd'hui


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tain, mais ou est ce long fleuve tranquille de m.... ???



DTC© ? 
  

Tiens, je mets "Good vibrations" des Beachs Boys sur ma platine rien que pour toi !    :love:


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui peut être... et sûrement demain...
> 
> vous avez des idées positives et des bonnes vibrations en trop ? ... je suis preneur...
> 
> Tain, mais ou est ce long fleuve tranquille de m.... ???


 
Ben tu sais quoi ? J'en ai aussi un peu en stock.. :rose: 
Je les partagerais avec plaisir avec toi.


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui peut être... et sûrement demain...
> 
> vous avez des idées positives et des bonnes vibrations en trop ? ... je suis preneur...
> 
> Tain, mais ou est ce long fleuve tranquille de m.... ???



Allez une grande brassée de Good vibration's mon Vincent ...  :love:   tâche de ramasser des petits cailloux blancs et de les mettre au fond de ta poche...  juste les toucher de temps en temps... ça fait du bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui peut être... et sûrement demain...
> vous avez des idées positives et des bonnes vibrations en trop ? ... je suis preneur...




*J'irais consulter*
les grands prêtres pour toi


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'irais consulter*
> les grands prêtres pour toi



PTDR    


Il est trop ce type


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous les Macgégettes, les Macgégés et les Macgégènes.   
Si vous voulez que les jours rallongent
Changez d'hémisphère...


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2005)

Ouais cool! C'est bientôt l'hiver... 

Bonne journée à tout le monde. Je suis crevé et à nouveau à la bourre.  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Pas con je vais checker ma luge !


----------



## duracel (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas con je vais checker ma luge !



Zip, boum...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, les nouveaux sourds, les caniculés du petit matin.


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous     :love: .


----------



## Gregg (22 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée a tous  .


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juin 2005)

Sun is shining, the weather is sweet here, makes you wanna move your dancing feet :love:


Une douce et agreable journee a tous


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Elle a bien commencé grâce à toi, ma chère Counette... !_
> :love::love::love:


:rose: arrête, je vais avoir encore plus chaud !  :love:


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2005)

Je rêve...

Pincez-moi...

Qui veut bien me pincer ?

Bonjour à tous, on ne sait jamais !

 :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Tiens j'ai l'impression d'être lundi


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour    :love:


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Tiens au fait, si vous pouvez m'expliquer : *
> Il semblerait q'un certain nombre d'éminentes membres de Macgé _(mots-clefs : Infirmière/Volcanique/bioman/Dans le vent/...   )_ payant apparemment leur abonnement mensuel à notre cher forum, vu le petit logo, se retrouvent *sans avatars ni même signatures...*
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



T'en fais, pas, ce n'est pas de moi (comment me permettrais-je ?). Quelques filles ont supprimé leur avatar et leur signature hier soir de manière, sans doute, coordonnée, et ne se sont pas connectées depuis.
Je suis seulement inquiet de n'avoir pas reçu de préavis dans ma boîte aux lettres  Ces journées seront retenues sur leur salaire. Ça va encore plaire à sonnyboy et finir de les stigmatiser


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Comment allez vous ce matin?

C'est tres dur pour moi :sleep: :sleep:
Allez, c'est bientot me week end, courage


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

put'1...  je veux dormiiiiir     :rose: 



bonjour qd meme...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Tiens au fait, si vous pouvez m'expliquer : *
> Il semblerait q'un certain nombre d'éminentes membres de Macgé _(mots-clefs : Infirmière/Volcanique/bioman/Dans le vent/...   )_ payant apparemment leur abonnement mensuel à notre cher forum, vu le petit logo, se retrouvent *sans avatars ni même signatures...*
> 
> C'est juste pour savoir : c'est bizarre.
> ...


Bah... Dans les années 60, les féministes brûlaient bien leurs soutiens-bobs...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

marrant ça, on m'appelle bob !


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

salut les poulettes


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2005)

Ce matin c'est duraille mais la journée devrait bien s'achever : j'emmène mes p'tits cocos voir les moines de Shaolin.
Allez essaye encore petit scarabée


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Et heeeeu... ça va durer longtemps, ce mouvement sur le tas ?
> :affraid:
> 
> ...



Je n'en sais rien, et ça les regarde  
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que j'ai vu certaines ip connues dans la liste des derniers connectés.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

On avait dit jusqu'à quelle heure, les niaiseries du matin ??


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

Même pas le temps de dire bonjour jusqu'ici, vivement les vacances !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même pas le temps de dire bonjour jusqu'ici, vivement les vacances !



Par contre tu as eu le temps d'avoir quelques échanges de haute volée sur les glands...

Comme quoi tout est une question de priorités...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et nous aut', on va se raconter quoi ???
> _*J'ai même pas fait mon service militaaaaaire !*_
> :rose:


Houla tu viens de me rappeler ce truc


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi tout est une question de priorités...



Absolument, c'est une phrase que je rabâche 10 fois par jour au moins !


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

'lo

ça usine ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !


Salut lève-tard


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Une agreable et douce journee a tous


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Ça c'est sur qu'elle risque d'être douce


----------



## Gregg (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous , 

J'espere que vous avez pas trop chaud parce qu'ici a Paris c irrespirable :'(


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous ,
> 
> J'espere que vous avez pas trop chaud parce qu'ici a Paris c irrespirable :'(


Pourtant Paris c'est dans le Nord il me semble, bonjour...  

La température extérieure est de : 22°8
La pression est de : 1011 Hecto Pascal
Taux d'humidité : 48%


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant ça, on m'appelle bob !



Pourtant, t'es pas un sei ... euh .. saint !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant Paris c'est dans le Nord il me semble, bonjour...
> 
> La température extérieure est de : 22°8
> La pression est de : 1011 Hecto Pascal
> Taux d'humidité : 48%



Caisse tu racontes, toi, qu'Hecto et moi on te met la pression ?   


  

EDIT : Au fait, Paris, c'est pas dans le nord, c'est à l'ouest !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Caisse tu racontes, toi, qu'Hecto et moi on te met la pression ?


L'hecto Pascal est l'autre appelation des minibars...     

PS : J'ai pas voulu dire que tu pesais 100 kgs... quoique tu dois t'en appocher


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> PS : J'ai pas voulu dire que tu pesais 100 kgs... quoique tu dois t'en appocher



Oui, quand je maigris


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Juin 2005)

Bien l'bonjour


----------



## zolive12 (24 Juin 2005)

bonnour les gens. 
Aller courage, on est vendredi. bientot le week end.  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis _"Bar sans femmes"_, c'est _sans femmes intervenantes_ : comme cependant elles doivent lire attentivement par dessus mon épaule, je me permets de leur faire des bises *ZOU* par surprise !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:


et tu dis ça maintenant ??? dire que j'ai posté à poil hier...


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> bonnour les gens.
> Aller courage, on est vendredi. bientot le week end.  :sleep:


J'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi mais bonjour quand même


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi mais bonjour quand même


Ah ! les Idées ! Platon, Le Banquet


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu dis ça maintenant ??? dire que j'ai posté à poil hier...



Il me semblait que c'était "à poils" comme d'habitude. Tu t'es rasé ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! les Idées ! Platon, Le Banquet



Surtout le banquet, non ?


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un jour de Bar sans femmes coucou: Maiwen ! :love:  ) se profile à nouveau, on est même en plein dedans : *la chaleur est déjà là.*
> :love:
> 
> Je vais aller me changer les z'idées à Carchan© au rayon frais, *y'a des morues* !
> :rateau:



 *ROBERTO !? *

 


Allons, bonjour chez vous ! :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

salut 

zavez survécu au grand kataklysm?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> zavez survécu au grand kataklysm?



ké kataklysm...? 

:sleep:

bon, profitez en, vous ne le reverrez pas de sitot....
et oui, *BONJOUR*
un bonjour du matin....d'avant midi.....
c'est rare, tres rare....surtout que je ne fini pas ma nuit, mais que je me leve....
et tout ça parce que apres 3 jours de Celibat, je me retrouve avec une nouvelle copine et je me suis levé lui faire son café.....:mouais:

je crois que je pars en couil** comme il faut......vais me remettre a la codeine...

bon, un excellente journée a tous...et une bise aux files...


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tout ça parce que apres 3 jours de Celibat, je me retrouve avec une nouvelle copine et je me suis levé lui faire son café.....:mouais:


 
quelle star, total respect. et bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelle star, total respect. et bonne nuit



heu...moi je me recouche pas, je vais aller a l'expo "la fin d'un monde" de Ben a coté de chez moi...


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

t'es dans quel système solaire, because ça peut faire une idée pour ce week end?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es dans quel système solaire, because ça peut faire une idée pour ce week end?



Antarius...pas tres loin de la constellation de zebra6, derriere Encar3....


ps: Perpinya


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Antarius...pas tres loin de la constellation de zebra6, derriere Encar3....
> 
> 
> ps: Perpinya


 

ah ouais, ça fait presque aussi loin qu'antarius, dis-donc! Bonne expo!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Saluuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

Bon ben il faut que je file, je vais manger avec une amie en ville, à la prochaine


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y en a une autre qui me lit aussi, _*ma lourdeur* la contrarie y parait,_ elle est gentille tout plein elle prend sur son temps de loisir pour me le signaler...



Quelle garce cette Pépita !     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle garce cette Pépita !     :love:




*Elle * 
ne fait pas grève ?


 :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y en a une autre qui me lit aussi, _*ma lourdeur* la contrarie y parait,_ elle est gentille tout plein elle prend sur son temps de loisir pour me le signaler...
> 
> Comme je compte pas m'élever vers plus de légèreté diaphane et délicate, et que j'en ai définitivement rien à foutre de lui plaire ou pas, elle n'a qu'à me mettre *dans sa liste d'ignorés,* POUF *valààààà,* comme ça elle passera de bonnes journées, elle m'évitera par défaut (je vais faire pareil) et pis chacun sa merde.
> 
> ...


 Qu'est ce qui se passe en ce moment ?

Cet été me semble chaud sur mac gé mais pas dans le bon sens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

salut....:sleep:.....
ok, bon, je vais pas tarder a me coucher moi.....j'en peut plus...:sleep:....
juste l'occasion de vous souhaiter *une bonne journée...*

@+


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

Pfff.... Aujourd'hui c'est un samedi de travail. Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que les systèmes sont bien ventilés.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2005)

:sleep:  bon week end à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :_Je vous embrasse, faut que je réponde à un MP de quelqu'un qui me fait des propositions acrobatiques *MAIS cependant honnètes* !_
> :love:



 Rob,

Hum ... tu serais en mesure de prouver ce que tu avances ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Bientôt sans doute.
> Il est des propositions que l'on ne refuse pas.
> :love:
> ...



Bon, ça va parce que c'est toi. Imagines SM faire la même déclaration ... ch'suis sur, t'aurais réagi comme moi !  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Saluuuuuut !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Grand bleu ici...

Pression 1012 millibars en hausse
Temp ext : 15°4
% humidité : 52%

Ce sera une belle journé...


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas où t'es, mais ici ce doit être :
> Couche de nuage blanchâtre,
> Pression costaud, les z'oiseaux essayent même pas de voler,
> Temp ext. : je dirais entre 25 et 28°
> Humidité : au mooooins 75%


Pareil ici.
Bon dimanche quand même, Roberto!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

juste une brûlure au deuxième café


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Grand bleu ici...
> Pression 1012 millibars en hausse
> Temp ext : 15°4
> % humidité : 52%




*Ici grand cliel bleu*
température extérieure : respirable
fond de l'air sec
pression : trop tôt pour en boire une, attendons midi


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

clair, net, précis ->  |


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

*bonjour et bon lundi !!!!!!!!  *​

voila, la derniere semaine d'ecole commence aujourd'hui
et puis a moi les grasse mat's , plus besoin de me lever trop tot....   

en plus c'est la derniere semaine où les pestouilles sont là ,
le w.e. prochain je les depose 7 semaines en italie     


mais...... vous allez parier combient ?????

depuis des mois je cherche un boulot et avec ma chance habituelle
au lieu de profiter de 7 semaine de paix silence et far niente
je suis sure que on va m'appeler pour une place !! :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 


*bonne journée a tulmonde * et attenion a la chaleur
surtout de coté bordelaise , on prevois 39° 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Pour l'instant on a que 18 à Remiremont ! 
J'éspèrre que ça va se maintenir car aujourd'jui, je passe mon brevet.
Ce matin Francais.
Après-midi : hstoire géo
Demain : maths

Bon, le brevet en lui même je m'en fiche un peu, je l'ai déjà...
Non, c'est juste histoire de faire quelques bises...
Bonne journée à tous !
Et bonne chance à tous ceux qui le passent pour de vrai...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Grand bleu ici encore...

Pression 1013 zanzibars en hausse
Température : 18°
% humidité : 48%... en baisse d'après ma copine (Cela évitera à certains des remarques... )

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## ginette107 (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tous!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Ce matin à Clermont 21° l'idéal     , mais hélas 33° de prevu pour cette aprem
 
Sinon bonne semaine à tous :love:  Moi elle sera forcément bonne je dois recevoir mon ibook cette semaine


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2005)

Un poil de grisouille ici, température de saison, ça fait longtemps que j'ai du m'habituer   Sinon, une certaine flemme après un week-end au pays basque.


----------



## chupastar (27 Juin 2005)

Surement 33° pour moi aussi à Lyon, j'en peux plus de cette chaleur...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

nous voilà  a nous lamenter sur la chaleur de l'eté....
dans 2 mois maxi on ira se lamenter sur la pluie automnale
et apres sur le froid glacial de l'hiver      



et si on ouvrait un thread sur les lamentations meteo ???


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nous voilà  a nous lamenter sur la chaleur de l'eté....
> dans 2 mois maxi on ira se lamenter sur la pluie automnale
> et apres sur le froid glacial de l'hiver
> 
> ...


 Bonne idée 

Qu'est ce qu'un bar si on ne parle pas de la pluie et du beau temps ?


----------



## Jeunette (27 Juin 2005)

euh, bonjour a tout le monde.

Grand beau et chaud ici sur la cote. Bonne journée


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde
Vous avez passé un bon Week End?
J'ai pour ma part passé tout le Week end dans ma normandie natale, et ca fait du bien  :love:

2 jours sans internet, (presque) sans téléphone, à rien faire, ça fait plaisir   

Mais bon, de retour au boulot, mon patron qui me tombe dessus des que j'arrive... 

Allez, 
BONNE SEMAINE A TOUS
et bon courage


----------



## grandcru (27 Juin 2005)

bonjour,a tous "chaude journée"


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

salut toulemonde


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous . Bonne journée a tout ce petit monde


----------



## zolive12 (28 Juin 2005)

Waou, je suis le premier ce matin... bon, ok, il est trés tot... 
bonjour tout le monde. 
Aller au boulot... ou bien retourner au lit :sleep: , suivant vos emploi du temps. 
 bonne journée a tous.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Qui occupe les toilettes ?


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée tous!!! :love: 

Comme partout, Clermont aussi est brûlant et sans air,il est 7h et c'est déjà dur, tanpis.   
La dernière journée de partiels, ouf  
Plus qu'un jour ou deux le ibook, chouette :love: 
Bilan terminé :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour Za tous... la clim marche pas dans le bureau ce matin :hein: !!
Je sens qu'on va bien rigoler aujourd'hui !!!:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à tous et bonne nuit pour moi. 
Après deux semaines de congés, reprendre en nuit c'est dur. 
de jour aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## zolive12 (28 Juin 2005)

Je vous ferai pas la meteo de Tokyo, je sais pas si ca interresse bcp de monde  , mais, bon couarge a ceux qui ont des partiel aujourd'hui


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel désespérément bleu encore...

Pression 1010 Caranbars en baisse
Température : 20°6
% humidité : entre 16 et 18 cms, en baisse d'après ma copine     

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Comme partout, Clermont aussi est brûlant et sans air,il est 7h et c'est déjà dur, tanpis.


Mais non   ici, il fait chaud mais ce n'est pas vraiment exceptionnel   
Il ne te reste plus qu'à monter au Puy-de-Dôme pour prendre le frais (ou plutôt au Pariou ou mieux au Puy de Côme, histoire d'avoir moins de foule), je me doute que dans le trou de Clermont, la soupe mijote, j'en ai encore des souvenirs étouffants


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non   ici, il fait chaud mais ce n'est pas vraiment exceptionnel
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à monter au Puy-de-Dôme pour prendre le frais (ou plutôt au Pariou ou mieux au Puy de Côme, histoire d'avoir moins de foule), je me doute que dans le trou de Clermont, la soupe mijote, j'en ai encore des souvenirs étouffants



Luc et TOutes et Tous. Ici que le Mt Ventoux pour se rafraîchir... et encore il est tout pelé...  mais dans la plaine fait très très très chaud...


----------



## lumai (28 Juin 2005)

Ça fait très très bizarre de dire ça... 
_Vivement l'orage et la pluie, plein plein de pluie !!! _  

D'ici là profitons bien du soleil, des brumisateurs, des ventilos et, pour les chanceux, des clims ! 

_*Bonne journée à tous !!!  :love:*_


----------



## Jeunette (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, pas eu le temps de tout lire encore mais fait lourd pour certains  :love: 

va faire encore chaud aujourd'hui


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ici que le Mt Ventoux pour se rafraîchir... et encore il est tout pelé...  mais dans la plaine fait très très très chaud...



Ici, il y a le Canigou pas trop loin, mais on me dit que ma présence au bureau est requise   
De toutes façons, parfois, quand il fait très chaud, j'ai envie d'aller m'acagnarder encore un peu plus dans les Corbières, là où le calcaire réverbère façon barbecue   Je filerai bien à Peyrepertuse, pour ne pas changer.

Ceci dit, ce week-end, peut-être irai-je un peu plus haut du côté des oasis de la forêt de Boucheville ou du pays de Sault lancer la chasse à la fraise des bois (j'ai ramassé la première sur le rebord de l'Aubrac, il y a 8 jours)  et même peut-être aller rêver à Béatrice de Planissoles, une sacrée châtelaine en odeur de catharisme que le curé Clergue, tout aussi hérétique et casuiste de première avait su persuader qu'il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien et qu'elle pêchait moins en couchant avec lui qu'avec son mari.


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous. :love: :love:    
Pour les ptits Suisses, profitez bien de la dernière journée de canicule, car les orages c'est pour demain.


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

arghh...

c'est reparti pour une journée de clim  ...il fait _vraiment_ _trop _froid ici :affraid:  


alors que bon...c'est si sympa de transpirer continuellement avec la sensation d'avoir une espèce de poche de trukflask tout autour du corps..:love:  

ah...vivement...

le RER et ses 7892°C et 489perso/m2 et ses délicieuses pauses dont les conducteurs ont le secret.. ..

c'est vrai ça, pourquoi faire vite quand on peut faire transpirer 2789 sardines tout au fond de la terre  

Vivement ce soir :rateau: 

(et bonne journée à tous)


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toutes et à tous. :love: :love:
> Pour les ptits Suisses, profitez bien de la dernière journée de canicule, car les orages c'est pour demain.



Merci Macounette  

Mais bon d'après mon dashboard, c'est la flotte demain mais avec 30 degrés tout de même...
ça risque d'etre lourd...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

*bon mardi !!!!!!!​*
je vous souhaite une bonne clim et a defaut de ceci un bon petit orage     


allez oppppppp , tous au four et n'oubliez pas l'accompagnement*    




* au choix : creme solaire , biere fraiche , blonde pulpeuse ou ricky martin


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Coucuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!




Manque un o non ? j'ai lu cocu au début...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

:sleep:









*Salut tout le monde.....* 


















.​


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

salut  et bon anniversaire a eux....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel désespérément bleu encore...et toujours

Pression 1006 Malabars en baisse
Température : 18,2°
% humidité : 48 gloups gloups       

Ce sera une belle journée...Orages pour ce soir seulement...


----------



## Spyro (29 Juin 2005)

Ben chez IKEA quand ils disent qu'ils livrent entre 8h et 10h ils rigolent pas hein  :sleep:
:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toussetoutes...
> 
> Ciel désespérément bleu encore...et toujours
> 
> ...




*C'est le nouvel Alain Gillot Pétré* 
ce Dos Jones que nous avons là


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Dis Dos ?* 
tu peux nous faire un petit commentaire ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Dos ?*
> tu peux nous faire un petit commentaire ?


Ben ça va pas être triste pour certains. Sinon je vois que le soleil s'est levé à l'Est et qu'il fait beau chez moi (en regardant par la fenêtre...  )


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_​


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

Vous avez les températures, en supplément ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez les températures, en supplément ?


Dedans ou dehors?


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez les températures, en supplément ?


 Moins chaud qu'hier mais pas vraiment frais encore !


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

Hello !

Bof passer une mauvaise nuit avec le rhum des foins... :sleep: 

Arrivée au bureau sur les chapot de roue pour voir la météo sur 
dashboard, c'est pas terrible... snif

Bon au boulot


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> le rhum des foins...




*tu m'en réserveras* 
une bonne bouteille


----------



## semac (29 Juin 2005)

salut les mackeurs (ou mackiste au choix)
temps gris, température en chute libre, ça sent l'orage !!!


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

J'me suis aussi demandée ce que c'était comme rhum !  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis aussi demandée ce que c'était comme rhum !  :rateau:



C'est celui qui fais devenir les yeux rouge et couler le nez...


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2005)

Si le ciel n'est pas chargé ici, la journée, elle, l'est !


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

salut tout le monde et bonne journée!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui qui fais devenir les yeux rouge et couler le nez...


Pour les yeux rouges c'est plutôt le foin... si tu fumais pas n'importe quoi aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

'ilo folks,

Ici, il parait que les orages sont passés, y zont du le faire sur la pointe des éclairs, j'ai rien entendu.

Quand même, il fait plus ... Euh moins ... Enfin, on respire un peu, quoi. mon ventilateur est en RTT ce matin.


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Saluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les gens.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Boujour  
Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'elle va bien se passer cette journée  
Bon courage pour cette belle journée


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> Salut tout le monde, aujourd'hui avant-dernier jour de classe chuis *chef de colo* à la maison, ce matin Banania© collectif, habillage de troupe, lavage de dents et coiffage de tribu de p'tits gars, et cet après-m', goûter en gros et séance de dessins animés façon cinoche, tout le monde aligné sur le canapé !
> ...





Wouah le programme !!!! 
Il reste des places ? 

On s'inscrit où ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

au fond à gauche


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au fond à gauche



Dt© (dans ton cercle) ??? 

La perche était immense, elle fut saisie au quart de tour


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

immense immmense c'est pas un peu prétentieux ?


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> immense immmense c'est pas un peu prétentieux ?



Bon, soit... énorme ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

je prend


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel encore bleu cerise... 

Pression 1012 Modosbars en hausse
Température : 18,2°
% humidité : ça vous regarde...    

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

J'espère qu'ilpleuvent il y a un festival electro-ambiant dans un parc cette après-midi


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ilpleuvent il y a un festival electro-ambiant dans un parc cette après-midi



Ben, si la Suisse à pas changé de place dans la nuit, il devrait être assez éclaboussé.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

*un beau jeudi pour tous !!!    *​



pleins de choses a faire aujourd'hui ......


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

salut a tous,une journée à remplir...


----------



## Spyro (1 Juillet 2005)

*LE MATIN* c'est bien  



_Sauf quand on a pas eu de nuit  :rateau:
Tant pis je me vengerai sur le week end   _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*Contrairement à l'ami lillois, disons voir*
- que j'ai eu une nuit normale
- que je me vengerai ce week end pour pas dormir


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

mais là t'es en retard


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

*vendredi !!!!!!!!​*
ce soir debut de w.e. voir meme depart de vacances pour 
beaucoup du monde 

ici il pleut , bien evidemment cela ne m'arrange pas   

zuuuuu je file, trop de chose  a faire ......bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Robertav et tous les autres. Je vais profiter d'un de mes rares jours de congé pour m'acheter un petit climatiseur portable parce que, là, je me liquéfie dans mon appart.

Juste le temps d'avaler une tartelette au caramel du "Pain Quotidien", un petit pain gris aux noix, une tasse de thé vert, et je file...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

bonne journée toulemonde 

C'est la fin de semaine, pas de sang pas de haine 



@Lio70 : ça a l'air bon ces petites tartelettes... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel Blue Dalmatian... 

Pression 1002 Furibars en baisse
Température : 16,4°
% humidité : 41 Parsecs...     

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Robertav et tous les autres. Je vais profiter d'un de mes rares jours de congé pour m'acheter un petit climatiseur portable parce que, là, je me liquéfie dans mon appart.
> 
> Juste le temps d'avaler une tartelette au caramel du "Pain Quotidien", un petit pain gris aux noix, une tasse de thé vert, et je file...



 Lio...  Kisss...  TOutes et TOus...  Cette nuit petit vent frais qui a eu la bonne idée de rafraîchir la maison. Vite, fermer volets et fenêtres pour profiter d'elle, le plus possible.


----------



## dool (1 Juillet 2005)

Un pti bonjour par ici ! 

Et de gros poutounes à celles zet ceux qui voudront :love:

Ce soir, 20h30, c'est le lancement du Week-End...et c'est aussi celui du déménagement :rose: (un frigo a trimballé ce soir...pas mal comme starter )

Bientôt je renaîtrais entièrement de mes cendres !!!  



BIZOoOoOoOoOoO...et have fun my friends !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Le lancéé de week-end, pas con ça !


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2005)

Réunion toute la journée, tramontane à l'extérieur, RAS


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Réunion toute la journée, tramontane à l'extérieur, RAS


Raëlien ??? cochon va !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cochon va !



*C'est rare*
que tu fasse des compliments


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel bleu canard toujours...sic 

Pression 1009 Tintabars en hausse
Température : 13,2°
% humidité : 37,2 le matin...  

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toussetoutes...
> Ciel bleu canard toujours...sic
> Pression 1009 Tintabars en hausse
> Température : 13,2°
> ...






*Tout de même*
l'ajout de substances psychotropes dans le café peut avoir des effets surprenants...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

l'inventeur du kibboutz itinérant a dit:
			
		

> _Pour draguer, ça peut être pas mal pour faire rire les filles et se différencier de la masse. _



*Oui bien sûr, c'est bien connu*
"Femme qui rit est à moitié dans ton lit"

Mais bon, le seul problème c'est le deuxième pied qui est le plus dur à rentrer dans le lit...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai révisé la formule depuis la classe de seconde* :*
> Femme qui rit _pas forcément_ dans ton lit (même par moitié, quart ou huitième) !
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


à propos de lit ...  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Coucou iciiiiiiii !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

hé bé !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

non boulot, après le dérapage incontrolé de vendredi le samedi fut court


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

espèce de _vendez_


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non boulot, après le dérapage incontrolé de vendredi le samedi fut court



c'est horrib'...
on fait vraiment bosser les gens n'importe quand...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

je bosse pour moi, faut pas déconner non plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je bosse pour moi, faut pas déconner non plus


 ah pitin, tu m'as fait peur!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bobby !
> Et toi, kestufou d'bout ?
> 
> 
> ...


 pas trop mal!!
un ciel que rarement t'as vu aussi beau... (photos a l'appui bientot  )
..
a part ça j'te rassure : je me leve pas, je suis pas encore couché!! 

les soirees rochelaises hein...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel ------------------------------- 

Pression ---------------------------
Température : --------------------
% humidité : ---------------------  

Ce sera ---------------------------  :hein:


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

*
Bon dimannnnnche !!! *****​ 



_Pas de fluo aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà l'impression que ma cervelle est en expansion dans ma boîte cranienne et que ça va pas tarder à craquer... :sick:_


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: _T'as plus de piles dans ta bouzine,_ ou bien c'est un jeu de l'été faut remplir les cases ?


Suite à des remarques désobligeantes d'hier une certaine catégorie du personnel "Météo" est en grève* Nous ne pouvons vous donner d'informations aujourd'hui...

* _une personne..._  :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon dimannnnnche !!! *****​
> 
> 
> ...




T'as fait la fête hier Lumai???   Avec qui  


_Des ragots, des ragots, des ragots :love: :love: _


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Coucou ici !!!!!


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2005)

Révéillé, deux heures avant l'heure, par le bruyant orage parisien. Brrrr... :hein:


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2005)

Ici ça va. Pas d'orage cette nuit. Pas trop chaud non plus. On a enfin pu dormir normalement.
Bonne journée Benjamin. 




			
				benjamin à 06h53 a dit:
			
		

> Révéillé, deux heures avant l'heure


Y'a pas à dire, certains se lèvent vraiment de bonne heure.


----------



## dool (4 Juillet 2005)

Premier réveil dans mon nouveau chez moi...2h trop tôt aussi !  Il faut s'habituer à ces nouveaux bruits et cette nouvelle lumière du matin...
Je tourne en rond dans ce grand appart (facile de faire plus grand que l'ancien...mais j'm'y perd quand même ), je vire entre les cartons, je trouve que les meubles ont rétrécis dans le transfert :mouais:  , le chat me suit et ne dis rien (lui qui miaulait comme un clocher avant  ), il a l'air enfin content lui aussi .... 

Mon petit dej a un nouveau goût et mon *BONJOUR* à vous aussi !!!!


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

Tiens quelqu'un a oublié d'allumer la lumière dehors aujourd'hui... :mouais:

Et Parait que dans 7 minutes c'est Deep Impact 

Allez peut-être à tout à l'heure


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, les travailleurs de juillet, les touristes en goguette et les autres


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toussetoutes...

Ciel grisounette...

Pression 992,09178 Atmosphères
Température : 20,9°
% humidité : 12,416086444 Gallons Américain

Ce sera une journée bof... :casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

tout le monde 
De retour apres un week à la campagne :love:
C'est dur de se lever, de bosser de tout...

Bon courage à tout ceux qui bossent (au sens large du terme)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Cor 
Alors, tu l'as bien fêté ta majorité


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Réveillé, deux heures avant l'heure, par le bruyant orage parisien. Brrrr... :hein:


Ah moi aussi mais il était lillois, ça doit être un comparse     
_Par contre je me suis pas précipité sur l'ordi, je me suis recouché  _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

*   bon lundiii !!!!!!!!    ​*
me revoila apres 48h d'italie tres agreable et
tres photographié (faut bien amortir le 1go   )

bonne semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila apres 48h d'italie tres agreable ettres photographié (faut bien amortir le 1go  )


J'espère que tu vas nous montrer ça! :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre je me suis pas précipité sur l'ordi, je me suis recouché  _




Ha ! Je me suis précipitée, mais pour fermer les fenêtres... trop tard... 
_*
Bonne journée les grenouilles !!!*_


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonne journée les grenouilles !!!*_


Quoi quoi ? Quoi quoi ?


----------



## chupastar (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quoi quoi ? Quoi quoi ?


 Bon d'accord... Les dragons aussi !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Une grenouille sur un tuyau d' fontaineuh qui faisait CÔA CÔA.
> Un corbeau sur le tronc d'un vieux chêneuh qui faisait CRÔA CRÔA.
> Et moi, pauv' tit gars, qui n' sait pas chanter comme ça,
> Et moi, pauv' tit gars, qui n' sait pas chanter comme ça !!_



Le corbeau cröasse, et l'herbe croit,
le crapaud cöasse, et moi, je croies
J'ai pas d'apôtre, j'ai pas de croix
je croies en l'autre, je croies en moi.

(Claude Nougaro)


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous et bonne journée!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> De retour apres un week à la campagne :love:


Arrrg ! moi qui, pour une fois, n'y suis pas allé hier pour cause de montage de 3 mètres d'étagères et de transfert de vieilies aux neuves, de l'une à l'autre, de l'autre à la troisième et zainsi de suite d'une tonne de bouquin à vue de courbatures de ce matin !   

Enfin, ça va, j'ai libéré de la place : je peux continue à traîner dans les librairies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

_ _*va-t-il faire beau samedi ?????? :hein:


  


*
Sinon ...* Bonjour **tout l'monde ! *


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ _*va-t-il faire beau samedi ?????? :hein:
> 
> *
> Sinon ...* Bonjour **tout l'monde ! *


*Il fait toujours beau quelque part...  *


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Il fait toujours beau quelque part...  *



Hum ... Gaffe, DJ, notre paloise préférée à une spécialité d'empalement sur trident ... Vaut mieux pas trop lui courir sur le casfque


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Coucou ici ! Ca farte ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

On dirait que ça sent les vacances : nettement moins de chutes depuis le lit


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Wahouh 
Premier post du tradada de la journée à 8h41!!!
Ca se voit que les lycéens et les étudiants sont en vacances :rateau:

Sinon, bonjour à tous, qui veut un p'tit café?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Je suis étudiant et je me suis leve tôt


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étudiant et je me suis leve tôt


P'tet que t'es pas encore couché plutot...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour coussecoutes...

Ciel mitigé, un peu de bleu un peu de blanc, un peu de bleu un peu de blanc etc...

Pression : 2001-1000 nanobars, en baisse
Température : 15°7
% humidité : 45 pastis

Ce sera ce que ça sera...


----------



## chupastar (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Gaffe, DJ, notre paloise préférée à une spécialité d'empalement sur trident ... Vaut mieux pas trop lui courir sur le casfque


Hélas, à son âge, elle n'y arrive plus !


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Salut les poulettes


----------



## geraldine31 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Toute nouvelle sur le site, j'apprends à  découvrir


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacG Geraldine!!!


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !  :love: et bonnes vacances à ceux qui ont déjà les pieds dans l'eau !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

*bon mardi !!!!!!!!    ​*

reveillé a 8h par le telephone je suis donc tombée du lit     

qui etait ? surement mamancherie   mais pas envie de faire un sprint
pour chopper le combiné.....bahh , elle rappellera     


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

salut les nazes!


----------



## B00 (5 Juillet 2005)

bonjour les adoultes


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Salut les users de l'aurore  . Ca farte ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour coussetoutes...

Ciel ... Et c'est r'parti pour le bleu...

Pression : 10240800 kilogrammes/mètre carré en hausse
Température : 12°1
% humidité : 43 pas glops...

Ce sera une belle journée...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

putaincomme par hasard ça caille dru pendant la semaine ou y a la fete dans la téci


----------



## chupastar (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## zolive12 (6 Juillet 2005)

hello  tout les gens... 
Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

Ciel bleu, température juste à point, un peu de vent en trop : personne n'est parfait


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

*

Bon Mercredi à Tous !!!* ​


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

Salut toulemonde et bonne journée, où que vous soyez


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

*mercredi !!!!!!!       *

l'ecole etant finie ce n'et plus le jour des enfants  
on fait quoi donc aujourd'hui ?   

pas de bronzette , chez moi 15° et pas de soleil :hein: 
(de toute façon je ne vais jamais  a la piscine      )


bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous!
Pas trop dur ce matin? 
Perso, je lutte durement avec mes paupières :sleep: 

Allez, un bon p'tit dej' et ça repart : 






*Bonne journée tout le monde!*


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Tu as oublié de mettre la choucroute sur la table du p'tit déj


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu ne l'as pas mise  
J'ai tout mangé tout à l'heure, je pouvais plus la prendre en photos 

Et sinon, ca va?

Je reviens, je vais prendre un café, sinon, je vais pas tenir :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour toussessctouts...

Ciel ... laiteux...

Pression : 29627,8176 Pouces de mercure
Température : 12°3
% humidité : 48 houbas, houbas...

Ce sera moyen comme journée...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

*bon jeudi !!!!!! *

moi je suis tombé du lit  il y a 1h  

le temp est maussade et en plus seulement 13°  

elle est où mon eté?   

bonne journée mouillé pour tous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est où mon eté?



Il arrive ! 
_Enfin il devrait... _


D'ici là...
_*Bonne Journée à toi !!!*_ :love::love::love::love::love:
_(avec des :love: spécialement rien que pour toi ! )
_

*Et à tous les autres aussi !*


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est où mon eté?



Ici, pardi !


----------



## lumai (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci lumaaaaaai !*
> 
> :love:




*De riiiieeeeeeeeen !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

*BoooOOOOonjooOOUR !!

*
_et hop comme au bon vieux temps je vous mets une tournée de ... :_


*    *​


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *BoooOOOOonjooOOUR !!
> 
> *
> _et hop comme au bon vieux temps je vous mets une tournée de ... :_
> ...



Salut, bienvenue sur MacGeneration...  

_Ah, flûte, je t'avais pas reconnue_​  :hein: :rose:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Salut, bienvenue sur MacGeneration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ba salut tout le monde

c'est marrant, là, je sens que ça va être une journée....mmh  ..disons, merdique :mouais:  .

Je sais pas pourquoi..mais je le sens... 

Ya des matins comme cela où on préférait être sur une plage et entendre, doucement, le bruit des vagues et manger une mangue..

Bonne journée


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2005)

KAMOULOX !


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Juillet 2005)

Debout tout le monde. Aujourd'hui est une tres belle journee : demain c'est le week-end :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne guère de différence pour moi, surtout pendant les vacances scolaires : si au moins comme pendant mes z'étés d'enfant mes semaines étaient rythmées par cet indéniable repère aux parfums de moisi et de cierges fondus qu'étaient les messes dominicales de 11 heures, _mais là même pas !_
> :rateau:


Bah oui mais la faute a qui aussi ?  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Amis du matin, levez vous! 
Eh oui, c'est vedredi, le Week End, c'est ce soir, pas ce matin 

Un tres grand café bien sérré et ca devrait aller 
:sleep:

Bonne Journée!!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussetoutes...

_En raison des événements d'hier j'observe une minute de silence donc pas de météo locale..._


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

*coucouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!! *

*bon vendredi !!     ​*
là sa va pas du  tout mais vraiment pas du tout  :hein:  :hein: 

roberto  , oki entre robert's on  partage  pas mal de truc mais le *magenta* non non et puis non     

et puis il est passé où le bouton pour avoir ciel bleu et 25° ?  :mouais: 
pour le moment j'ai que 13° et mes peperoncino me font la tete !!  

je vais boire un café et changer le monde   


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde et bon week-end (mouillé pour les uns, ensoleillé pour les autres... qu'importe, c'est le week-end).


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: café, jus d'orange, aspirine
...

:love:  Bonjour  :love:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les d'jeunes , ca va ti bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: café, jus d'orange, aspirine
> :love:  Bonjour  :love:




hoooooooo je suis deçue  

j'ai deja vu mieux en matiere de petit dej'


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, j'emballe un peu de soleil dans un papie à bonbon pour robertav. Attention, quand même, c'est aussi plein de courants d'air.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit, j'emballe un peu de soleil dans un papie à bonbon pour robertav. Attention, quand même, c'est aussi plein de courants d'air.





il est bien arrivé a destination   :love:  :love:  :love: 

faudrait peut etre arreter les courants d'air pour augmenter le 14°


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooooo je suis deçue
> 
> j'ai deja vu mieux en matiere de petit dej'


 sans doute, mais comme tu n'étais pas là...  


bonjour quand même  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sans doute, mais comme tu n'étais pas là...
> bonjour quand même  :love:






ben :rose: comment dire ?   

je me suis reveillé avec un gros bouton qui defigure mon visage
je ne voulais pas te gacher ton reveil      

tu vois comment je suis gentille ?  


bonjour  :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

je vois, tu préfères de gros boutons à un gentil poisson   




:love:


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

La Lune, le Poisson et la Princess...  
Pourrait faire une belle histoire à inventer pour mes petits loups qui commencent à me manquer..

Un vendredi qui commence en gris, mais tant pis, un peu de soleil inside aujourd'hui.
Have a good day.

:love:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

*
Bonjour Toulmonde !!!*  :love:​ 
_Allez hop ! Tournée de croissant !!! _




​


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Euh il y a pas des pains au chocolats ?


----------



## piro (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous en cette belle journée


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous :love:   

Une journée de train pour aller chercher le soleil  Bon week end


----------



## piro (8 Juillet 2005)

un petit déj spécial Bassman


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un petit déj spécial Bassman



Ah un bon chocolat chaud avec des tartines :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

y'a une mouche dans ton nesquick ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La Lune, le Poisson et la Princess...
> Pourrait faire une belle histoire à inventer pour mes petits loups qui commencent à me manquer..
> 
> Un vendredi qui commence en gris, mais tant pis, un peu de soleil inside aujourd'hui.
> ...


 :affraid: que vient faire Docquéville dans ce conte ?   :affraid:


----------



## Malow (9 Juillet 2005)

Aller, hop, dans l'avion direction chez les parents à nice !!!! hOOOOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHHHHH        

BON WEEK A TOUS !!!!!!​


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Aller, hop, dans l'avion direction chez les parents à nice !!!! hOOOOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> BON WEEK A TOUS !!!!!!​


à tous!! et à toi!!! mm je te préfère avec ton précédent avatar .. question de goût


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Goussestoutes...

Ciel ... pas terrible...

Pression : 1004 piliersdebars
Température : 11°4
% humidité : 43 bachibouzouks...

8 brebis en moins... :love: 

Ce sera journée Italie...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Aller, hop, dans l'avion direction chez les parents à nice !!!! hOOOOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> BON WEEK A TOUS !!!!!!​


C'est sonnyboy qui va etre content  hein jp ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Juillet 2005)

bonjour et bon week end


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

*samedi !!!!!!!    *​
petit soleil, petit 16°

*tres bon w.e. a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Très bon week-end à tous !!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

et des ohms


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais des vrais, avec *du poil* !
> 
> :love:




pourquoi ? ils n'ont plus de gillette ?   


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais des vrais, avec *du poil* !
> 
> :love:



T'inquiètes pas, les ohms, c'est résistant  (quoi que ... Des fois, on ampère, ça me ré-Volt, mais moqueur comme je suis, je me Gauss. Hein ? Watt is this ?)    

Ah, les jeux de mots laids !:bebe: :love:  et re combo (mais juste pour faire "à la mode", hein !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais des vrais, avec *du poil* !
> 
> :love:





*Du genre*
comme ça ?


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du genre*
> comme ça ?





Plus d'infos sur cet individu ici.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel ... beurk..., la neige a fait son apparition sur les hauteurs...

Pression : 1006 Machinbars en hausse
Température : 12°8
% humidité : 48 poules mouillées

Pas de brebis en moins...  

Ce sera comme un jour plus vieux...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:
> Wa.
> Sortie chez des z'amis hier soir, à chaque fois on mange des trucs bizarres _(lui est japonais, elle germano-espagnole)..._
> :sick:
> ...


herring bone structure que de souvenir de haute énergie ! du hareng ! malheureux !

marrant ça me rappelle la lozère et son soufflé au roquefort de fondamente :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel ... beurk..., la neige a fait son apparition sur les hauteurs...
> 
> ...




*Je crois *
que je vais te dénoncer aux stups



 
 :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Coucou ici , ca va bien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois *
> que je vais te dénoncer aux stups   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

*bon dimanche !!!!!!​*



un café svp. , un tres bon café noir  sans lait  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

je suis un peu beaucoup enormement  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous les macmaniques matinaux !!


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ici , ca va bien ?



Ça va et toi ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ça va et toi ?





Pas mal , j'aime bien ton avatar et j'aimerai bien avoir ton mac


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal , j'aime bien ton avatar et j'aimerai bien avoir ton mac



Merci pour l'avatar ... pour info trouvé sur egs-avatars, site assez sympa ...

Pour mon mac ça va pas être possible par contre


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'avatar ... pour info trouvé sur egs-avatars, site assez sympa ...
> 
> Pour mon mac ça va pas être possible par contre





Euh contre un emac ca le fait pas ?


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh contre un emac ca le fait pas ?



Broaf, pourquoi pas ?

   :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Broaf, pourquoi pas ?
> 
> :rateau:





Ca le fait trop un pismo , je te jure


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca le fait trop un pismo , je te jure



Niveau esthétique, il assure 

Mais il se traine...

Edit : Tiens, tu as trouvé un avatar sur le site que je t'ai donné ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Niveau esthétique, il assure
> 
> Mais il se traine...
> 
> Edit : Tiens, tu as trouvé un avatar sur le site que je t'ai donné ?





Oui , merci   . Pour ce qui est de ton Pismo , ca dépend ce que tu fais franchement si tu fais que du traitement de textes , surf et itunes je pense que c bon avec un max de ram , non ?


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , merci   . Pour ce qui est de ton Pismo , ca dépend ce que tu fais franchement si tu fais que du traitement de textes , surf et itunes je pense que c bon avec un max de ram , non ?



J'ai 512 mo* de ram, et ça marche très bien pour l'usage que j'en fait, mais pour tout ce qui est 3d le rendu est affreux (carte graphique 8 mo seulement...)

*D'ailleurs j'ai une question à ce propos : quel est le max de ram que l'on peut mettre dans un pismo ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux mettre 1 Go de ram sur le Pismo a condition que tu utilises deux barrettes de PC100


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux mettre 1 Go de ram sur le Pismo a condition que tu utilises deux barrettes de PC100



OK merci ... une bonne adresse à me conseiller ?


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2005)

Vous avez ichat ou les MP pour ce type de discussion !

Merci de ne pas pourrir ce fil avec vos discussions privées !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

le bar des floodeurs c'est à côté...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le bar des floodeurs c'est à côté...





Désolé , votre excellence


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2005)

Et puis au fait  : 
_*Bon Dimanche !!!*_  :love: :love:



Enfin plutôt... *Bon dimanche après-midi !!! *  ​


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Oups ....


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous et toutes !!!  

Pour ma part, ce sera farniente au pont du Gard, prés de l'eau (ou dedans si elle n'est pas trop froide.)  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2005)

Remercions nos gouvernants

Nos chanteurs et chanteuses

Nos acteurs et acteuses

Nos spotifs et sportives

Grâce à eux cette semaine

La semaine commence

Un *lundi* 

Et c'est aujourd'hui !!!

Bonne journée.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

ouf y a pas fallu attendre 2012


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu écossais...

Pression : 1008 Trucbars en hausse
Température : 11°7
% humidité : 49 de transpiration...

Toujours pas de brebis en moins... 

Ce sera comme un lendemain de "Guerre des Mondes"...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Ponchour à tous, vive le lundi matin :sleep: ... c'est la fête.. ouaaiiiii   :sleep: 
Vacances S - 3  on se motiive!


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2005)

Honneur aux travailleurs matutinaux et autres tombés du lit


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

Luc G veut tous nous honorer :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:

la dame du laboratoire d'analyses  :love:  :love: 
elle est toute petite mais alors ... elle est belle :love: elle a des yeux    :love: ...bleus  elle a des toutes petites mains, et puis un petit nez ... :rose:


 :love:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

tiens maiwen fait son coming out


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Luc G veut tous nous honorer :affraid:



Ça reste tout à fait virtuel : je connais mes limites !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

*bon lundi !!!!!     ​*

un café encore et encore   
j'essaie vaguement de me reveiller , rien ne presse   


*bonne journée a tous !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens maiwen fait son coming out



Maintenant qu'elle a le bac, elle en profiterait pour aller voir de l'autre côté du fleuve ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'elle a le bac, elle en profiterait pour aller voir de l'autre côté du fleuve ?


meuh non ...  ... je construis un pont entre les deux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> meuh non ...  ... je construis un pont entre les deux




*hummmmmm*
une réponse pareille peut s'interpréter de tout un tas de manières tu sais...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *hummmmmm*
> une réponse pareille peut s'interpréter de tout un tas de manières tu sais...


boah ... interprétez , interprétez ...


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde et bonne journée  :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous 

Une bonne semaine ensoleillee et pourvu que ce temps dure !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah ... interprétez , interprétez ...



*Naméo*
et je dirais même plus :

Ranafout


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Naméo*
> et je dirais même plus :
> 
> Ranafout


c'est là la meilleure chose à dire  

bonne journée à tous ... je m'en vais, mon papa coupe le courant ...


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

2 Jours de boulot cette semaine..  Vive les RTT et la Révolution..


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonne semaine  ! 
Que ce soit pour bosser, farnienter ou préparer son pont... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 2 Jours de boulot cette semaine..  Vive les RTT et la Révolution..


 
ah ba c'est du propre!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 2 Jours de boulot cette semaine..  Vive les RTT et la Révolution..




*Et tu comptes*
te faire des amis en disant des choses pareilles... ?


 :mouais:


----------



## Jeunette (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Je peux dire "le lundi c'est ravioli" ou c'est une bétise


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux le dire ! chinois ?


----------



## Jeunette (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le dire ! chinois ?


Je parle pas le chinois couramment mais les raviolis chinois j'ai un peu des doutes sur ce qu'il mettent dedans.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Je parle pas le chinois couramment mais les raviolis chinois j'ai un peu des doutes sur ce qu'il mettent dedans.


Ah.... toi aussi t'as vu le reportage...!!!


----------



## Jeunette (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah.... toi aussi t'as vu le reportage...!!!


Pas vu le reportage mais je crois que c'est connu


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

Il est aussi possible de continuer cette discussion passionnante sur les "on dit" et les "c'est bien connu" dans le bar des floodeurs... Là c'est fait pour...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il est aussi possible de continuer cette discussion passionnante sur les "on dit" et les "c'est bien connu" dans le bar des floodeurs... Là c'est fait pour...


ouais d'ailleurs c'est bine connu que c'est fait pour


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut par ici


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Et hop !


----------



## maousse (12 Juillet 2005)

hop hop, donc 


Saloperie de moustique.


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !


Et hip !

Figurez-vous qu'aujourd'hui c'est le deuxième jour de la semaine !!!

Et... ça tombe précisément un mardi !!!!!!

Incroyable.

Profitez-en bien.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de moustique.


Les moustiques, c'est comme les pommes, ça tombe toujours mal.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les gens.
Il fait beau, le ciel est bleu, la semaine est bientot finie :love:

Bref, c'est un mardi

Bonne Journée!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous :sleep: 

Je sais pas si j'ai bien fait de me lever moi  c'est fou comme j'ai toujours cette impression de "trop peu" par rapport au sommeil :love:
En plus je fais l'horaire tot cette semaine, ca veut dire que je commence le taf a 8h, pas tres rejouissant... Le seul avantage est d'avoir fini tot...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel rebleu...

Pression : 1010 Conanebars en hausse
Température : 12°5
% humidité : Pastis+1 = 52...

Brebis stagnantes... 

Ce sera comme un mardi...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Juillet 2005)

Eh bien bonjour..... pour l'instant moi, mon mardi ressemble étrangement à mon lundi..  :mouais: ...


----------



## piro (12 Juillet 2005)

un mardi commence.
le ciel est gris 
y a plus de café
je déménage dans 2 jours.
mon studio est en bazar.
la vaisselle n'est pas faite .
y a plus de bouffe dans le frigo.

Bof un mardi comme les autres finalement.


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ciel rebleu...



Ha oui ?
Ben pas ici...
Ciel blanc laiteux.
Ça devrait se lever... enfin j'espère... 

Bon que ça n'empêche personne de commencer : *Une Bonne Journée !!!*


----------



## maousse (12 Juillet 2005)

le monsieur dans la radio dit que c'est la brume d'une manche qui est venue jusqu'à paris. Bizarre cette histoire :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux refuser dans tes options


----------



## Macounette (12 Juillet 2005)

Ciel bleu de bleu ici.... enfin  mais la bise souffle. On attend jeudi et vendredi, 28°-30°C annoncés 

Bonne journée à tous... du soleil dans le ciel et dans vos coeurs. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2005)

message de guingois effacé


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2005)

Pour ceux qui rêvent de pirogues à balancier en se balançant mollement sur leur fauteuil de bureau (avant de se casser la figure  )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

te tcheu la honte de se planter de balises à ton âge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

*bon MARDI les tombés du lit !!!!!   ​*

ciel bleu , 19°, une belle journée s'annonce    

on prevoit quoi aujourd'hui ? boulot, farniente, piscine , sieste ?   

moi je crois bien que je vais choisir l'option : touner les pouces      


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon MARDI les tombés du lit !!!!!   ​*
> 
> ciel bleu , 19°, une belle journée s'annonce
> 
> ...


Alors offre toi ça


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de comprendre qu'on m'a foutu dans le ©ercle sans me demander !
> :mouais:


 






Tant qu'il n'est pas bleu...  
Ceci dit étrange non ? Vous aviez pas assez de demandes ?  


Bon, ben sinon la semaine de deux jours c'est pas mal comme concept 

stook, si tu passes par là : apéro concert à Montpellier demain soir. Tu viens ? (même accompagné...  )


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Les petits cercles bleus ne sont pas de bons présages effectivement...
Mais un vrai plaisir à lire ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Le bleu c'est chouette quand c'est pas du Curaçao


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le bleu c'est chouette quand c'est pas du Curaçao


 C'est bien dans le ciel oui !!!
D'ailleurs ce serait bien si il y en avait un peu qui venait ici aujourd'hui !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben sinon la semaine de deux jours c'est pas mal comme concept



*Bon Mado*
Tu es une personne éminemment sympathique certes...


mais si tu continues à poster ça je te blackliste !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dans le ciel oui !!!
> D'ailleurs ce serait bien si il y en avait un peu qui venait ici aujourd'hui !


En veux-tu ? en voilà !


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Mado*
> Tu es une personne éminemment sympathique certes...
> 
> 
> mais si tu continues à poster ça je te blackliste !


 

Promis, j'arrête. Dès demain.
Pas de hot spot à la plage.


Sinon, toi qui l'a déjà fait, pour changer de pseudo, faut envoyer un mp à Benjamin ?
Faut une grosse enveloppe pour faire refaire ses papiers ?


----------



## yvos (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde et bonne journée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de comprendre qu'on m'a foutu dans le ©ercle sans me demander !
> :mouais:



heu... non, rien finalement...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut par ici


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous les réveillés   

Vous pouvez le constater par vous-même :

Aujourd'hui troisième jour de la semaine.

Quel jour sommes-nous ? Hein ?

Mercredi ! Oui !

 

C'est de plus en plus étonnant !

 

Et demain ?

On n'ose y penser !

 

En attendant, excellente journée à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

bonjour macosx 10.4.2


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel mi-figue mi-raisin...

Pression : 1010 Zincdebars en hausse
Température : 14°7
% humidité : Pastis-1 = 50...

Brebis stagnantes... 

Ce sera comme un lendemain de mardi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

Bozour 

et bonne journee :rateau:

(j'aurais mieux fait de rester couchee :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

*mercredi !!!!!!​*


reveillée par un sms tetu et bruyant qui en plus ne m'etais pas destiné
je suis tombé du lit a 7h !!!!!!      

zuuuuu , un café 

 bonne journée a tous    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Salut la compagnie !_
> :love:
> 
> Aujourd'hui départ en week-end...



*Et tu t'es connecté*
rien que pour nous dire ça ?


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_​ 
_Ha bon ? C'est déjà le week-end ??? _


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2005)

Grand week-end mais tranquille chez moi ... ça c'est cool.

Après une bonne dose de délire hier soir ("Kung Fu Hustle" de Stephen Chow) je me sens fin prêt pour une super-journée de travail 

Bonne journée à tous, bon week-end et bonne route : soyez prudents et ne cherchez pas à enrichir les statistiques !


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour !!!*_​
> _Ha bon ? C'est déjà le week-end ??? _




Pour moi c'est la fin du week end, le retour a la maison et du boulot avec un mémoire a rédigé :sleep: !!!
 Sinon:Bonne journée à tous :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombé du lit a 7h !!!!!!



Pas de bobo trop grave, j'espère !   

Salut les courageux. pas deweek-end à rallonge pour moi : je travaille vendredi. Mais c'est pour mieux prendre mon élan pour les congés qui commencent samedi !


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde. 
Ce soir, ouiquende  , histoire de se détendre un peu


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Coucouuu !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu cerise...

Pression : 1012 Metallobars en baisse
Température : 13°4
% humidité : 51 pétards mouillés...

Brebis bêlantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour de Fêt'Nat...


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour et bonne fete nationale a tous les Francais en ce jour magnifiquement ensoleille


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Feux d'artifices et pétards = sommeil bâclé :sleep:






Bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonzour à toutes et à tous... on se prépare pour le défilé ou pour le bal de ce soir


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Purée y'en a qui se lèvent tôt pour Newthreader plus vite que leur ombre!
Aurore Thread, j'aime bien le thème...

Vous avez des gamins en bas-âge pour vous lever aussi tôt le 14 juillet?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée y'en a qui se lèvent tôt pour Newthreader plus vite que leur ombre!
> Aurore Thread, j'aime bien le thème...
> 
> Vous avez des gamins en bas-âge pour vous lever aussi tôt le 14 juillet?


T'sais c'qu'il t'dit l'suisse ? bonne fête fédérale française


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

A parce que la France est un état fédéral maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

*bon jeudi 14 juillet !!!!     ​*
profitez de ce long w.e. 

bizzouzzzz et croissants pour tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée y'en a qui se lèvent tôt pour Newthreader plus vite que leur ombre!
> Aurore Thread, j'aime bien le thème...
> 
> Vous avez des gamins en bas-âge pour vous lever aussi tôt le 14 juillet?


Euh non, j'sui tombé du lit à 8h00... trop chaud, il me semble avoir vu 33°C et des poussières..



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bizzouzzzz et croissants pour tous !!!!!!


Mircii ma ptite dame... bisounours à toi aussi... bon je prépare les chocolatines...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour® les auroristes !
Bonjour® les oiseaux !
Bonjour® le soleil !
Bonjour® chez vous !
Bonjour® à toutes !
Bonjour® à tous !
Bonjour® chers amis macgéspectateurs !
Et bonjour® !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

à tous ceux qui se lèvent, moi je vais me coucher, la soirée fut rude


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

gnagnagnagnagna


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour® les auroristes !
> Bonjour® les oiseaux !
> Bonjour® le soleil !
> Bonjour® chez vous !
> ...





*toi t'as trop trainé*
au bar des floodeurs



 :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagnagnagna



Le dentifrice colle ???


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *toi t'as trop trainé*
> au bar des floodeurs


  Pourquoi ki dit ça ?  :mouais:
On a plus le droit de dire Bonjour® ?
Tu préfères que je dise Rendezvous® ?


Ou ptet que t'aurais voulu que je le mette en bold vert ou rose ?  :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour et une très belle journée à toutes et à tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit dcz_ et bonjour les zotres 

'tain j'ai pris ma journée et je suis debout depuis une demi heure maintenant...


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit dcz_ et bonjour les zotres
> 
> 'tain j'ai pris ma journée et je suis debout depuis une demi heure maintenant...



idem 


salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

*bonjour !!!!!!

*c'est *vendredi et* c'est la *c**ata !!!!!!
*
je n'ai plus de nescafé :mouais::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: comment je fais pour me reveiller ? 
*

bonne journée a tulmonde :love:**:love:**:love:*


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour !!!!!!
> 
> *c'est *vendredi et* c'est la *c**ata !!!!!!
> *
> ...



solution: tu décroches de MacGé et tu files en terrrasse te boire un bon petit noir et hop!, la vie est belle 
  

qui sait, peut-être que t'en reprendras un second


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> solution: tu décroches de MacGé et tu files en terrrasse te boire un bon petit noir et hop!, la vie est belle
> 
> 
> qui sait, peut-être que t'en reprendras un second




pourquoi pas si ........je n'etais pas si ...timide?   

jamais j'ai osé m'assoir sur une terrasse ni rentrer dans un café seule
meme si je creve de soif  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas si ........je n'etais pas si ...timide?
> 
> jamais j'ai osé m'assoir sur une terrasse ni rentrer dans un café seule
> meme si je creve de soif  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:




diantre :affraid: :affraid:   

met des lunettes de soleil, achète un journal et fais la star


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas si ........je n'etais pas si ...timide?
> 
> jamais j'ai osé m'assoir sur une terrasse ni rentrer dans un café seule
> meme si je creve de soif  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



:affraid:


tonton sm va te donner des cours d'écumage de bistrot, seul ou avec un chapeau pointu


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Ça existe ça une italienne timide ???  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> tonton sm va te donner des cours d'écumage de bistrot, seul ou avec un chapeau pointu



on parle de café, (sans calva dedans)...


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai plus de nescafé :mouais::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: comment je fais pour me reveiller ?


:affraid:

cherchez l'erreur, ou plutôt l'horreur :mouais: 

une italienne qui boit du nescafé, non mais t'as pas honte  :rateau:   


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> cherchez l'erreur, ou plutôt l'horreur :mouais:
> 
> ...



Pas croyable, ça, on s'évertue à sauver l'agro-alimentaire suisse, et tu râles ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes... Excusez le retard...

Ciel bleu citron...

Pression : en baisse
Température : en hausse
% humidité : en baisse

Brebis en hausse 

Ce sera comme un jour de botanique...* 

_*Car elle me botte Annick, Annick ma bien-aimée..._


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

c'est plus l'aurore :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel BLEU de chez BLEU...

Pression : 1011 Zigobars en hausse
Température : 15°5
% humidité : 47 nioubes...

Brebis en trop... 

Ce sera comme un jour bêtes à cornes...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel BLEU de chez BLEU...
> 
> ...



Ça va Dos Jones ?  :mouais:   

Bonjour les gens !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

comme un cycliste


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les gens  
Ciel bleu, température déjà chaude...  c'est toujours l'été :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> % humidité : 47 nioubes...



*Alors ça*
ça c'est dur...



 :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

37.2°, 100%


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

*Béatriiiiiice ?*
viens voir par ici, le Supermo' il ... enfin...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjorno zatoutezetatous... 

Alors...







et les oiseaux chantent...
il a un peu plu cette nuit pour rafraîchir tout ça, un gros il fait très bon ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

*   bon samedi      ​*
24°....  tout va bien   

 sonny  est rentré des vacances , un petit croissant pour feter sa rentrée ? !!    











j'oubliais : bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

Réveil par un gros coup de tonnerre 
Dehors le ciel bleu de chez bleu d'hier a été remplacé par de gros nuages d'acier menaçants.
A mes côtés, mon chéri dort. :love:

M'en vais faire un petit café et me laisser doucement glisser dans ce samedi... 

Bon week-end à tous :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel BLEU de chez BLEU...
> 
> ...



Salut DJ, MacGeens zé geennes bonjour. 

DJ, ton jour de bêtes ... me rappelle une demande de résiliation de police d'assurance "Mortalité du bétail" rédigée par Mme veuve la fermière : 

- "Messieurs, je vous remercie de bien vouloir résilier le contrat précité, en effet, depuis le décès de mon mari, il n'y a plus de bêtes à cornes à la maison !"


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

Affirmatif !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

*dimanche !!!!!!!!!​*     

ben alors , personnes est lévées ?  

et la messe ?   vous entendez pas les cloches  ?     




*bonne journée ensoleillé* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la messe ?   vous entendez pas les cloches  ?



*Face à mes problèmes d'auréole*
tout le monde sera gentil d'y aller de son petit billet au moment de la quête


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel chaud...

Pression : 1009 Dingobars en baisse
Température : 19°6
% humidité : 48 pintes...

Brebis ? (Pas de nouvelles...) 

Ce sera comme un jour sheumeuleu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> % humidité : 48 pintes...



*Bonne journée*
en perspective


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2005)

Bô jour tout le monde... 

Temps couverts (enfin un peu de fraîcheur)... je me demande si ça ne va pas exploser d'ailleurs...  

Je vais aller chercher mes huîtres... en attendant mon lait fraise m'attend... comment ça ?  qui a dit beurkk... ?    

bon dimanche à toutes et tous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bô jour tout le monde...
> 
> Temps couverts (enfin un peu de fraîcheur)... je me demande si ça ne va pas exploser d'ailleurs...
> 
> ...



Non non non ! Faute de goût, là ! Avec les huîtres, c'est du lait grenadine qu'il faut, pas du lait fraise !


----------



## Luc G (17 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la messe ?   vous entendez pas les cloches  ?



ça y est, maintenant, on t'entend !    

Bon(s) café(s), robertav. Pour moi les vacances ont commencé. Pour l'heure, je file à la plage une petite heure.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

'jour tout le monde ! 
22° à 6h ce matin dans les Yvelines. Ça va chauffer dur !   
Bonne journée !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous de Liège, une jolie journée ensoleillée en perspective... 

Petit lendemain de veille dans les cafés de Liège :love: :sleep: ouarf, je vais me motiver, je vais déjeuner chez une amie


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel . Bonjour a toutes et tous  .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel




*C'est fait*
tu peux à présent aller au bar des floodeurs


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est fait*
> tu peux à présent aller au bar des floodeurs


Tu veux reciter le premier post de ce sujet ? ah mais non ils vont pas piger


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est fait*
> tu peux à présent aller au bar des floodeurs


Outch*
C'est raide!

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

* Bruit de douleur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2005)

*Faut-il encore rappeler que ce sujet est destiné au traditionnel coucou du matin ? Si certaines règles (horaires, discipline sur le nombre de post, flood) s'appliquent dans les users de la nuit, il serait bon d'en faire de même ici. 
Sinon à quoi bon avoir un sujet "flood" au bar 

Et comme par hasard les personnes incriminées dans ce sujet, on les retrouve au quotidien dans le bar des floodeurs...Si les nioubs (puisque c'est bien d'eux dont il s'agit) souhaitent encore partager des croissants le matin, je les invite à se calmer, ou je m'engage à distribuer le pain tous les matins :modo:*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Faut-il encore rappeler que ce sujet est destiné au traditionnel coucou du matin ? Si certaines règles (horaires, discipline sur le nombre de post, flood) s'appliquent dans les users de la nuit, il serait bon d'en faire de même ici.
> Sinon à quoi bon avoir un sujet "flood" au bar
> 
> Et comme par hasard les personnes incriminées dans ce sujet, on les retrouve au quotidien dans le bar des floodeurs...Si les nioubs (puisque c'est bien d'eux dont il s'agit) souhaitent encore partager des croissants le matin, je les invite à se calmer, ou je m'engage à distribuer le pain tous les matins :modo:*


Voilà, à demain entre 6h-8h ! question subsidiaire : pourquoi ce fil a été créé et par qui ?


----------

